# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #43



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I think we are next in line. *Very odd outside now, even feels too warm and muggy to be October.* There are high wind advisories and flood warnings starting to be posted in nearby counties. Will have to wait and see.


I feel the same way too about it being warm and muggy.....vey unusual for this time of year. If I hadn`t put my shorts into storage I`d be wearing them right now.
We`re expecting thunderstorms this evening. I hope we won`t lose internet or I`ll miss Mark Levins show.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will get rains and then cooling. It is past us coming your way. Feels good after that humidity and heat. Semi-sunny day.


It's 76 here right now at 6:15. That is way over the norm for temps this time of year for us. The change is slow in coming and it'll be slow in going away. Get ready for lots of rain. DH is leaving tomorrow. Hope the plane takes off alright and the flight is without a mishap.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's 76 here right now at 6:15. That is way over the norm for temps this time of year for us. The change is slow in coming and it'll be slow in going away. Get ready for lots of rain. DH is leaving tomorrow. Hope the plane takes off alright and the flight is without a mishap.


The weather change killed a man yesterday. A tree blew over onto his house killing him. Be careful. We had wind and rain. Didn't lose our power this time. I pray Dh makes it alright before the rain sets in.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH's idea of roughing it is a black & white TV in our motel room. He rafted down the Colorado River for 5 days - rapids & all & said never again. From now on it's strictly nice hotels - when he was rafting on the Colorado my DD & I stayed with my oldest friend of 64 years at her home in Las Vegas - I played the slots while he rafted. He's an extremely - extremely neat to the max man & when I picked him up at the rafting company's drop off at a Vegas hotel he looked like Willy Nelson - hardly recognized him.


We used to camp in a tent, no air mattresses, when the kids were small. In the mountains, the desert, rain, sun, fog, etc, even cooked meals on a coleman stove. Those days are behind us now. Only motels from now on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The weather change killed a man yesterday. A tree blew over onto his house killing him. Be careful. We had wind and rain. Didn't lose our power this time. I pray Dh makes it alright before the rain sets in.


Saw all the bad weather in Arkansas on the news. Was that near you, CB? I hope his flight is ok. Thanks, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Saw all the bad weather in Arkansas on the news. Was that near you, CB? I hope his flight is ok. Thanks, CB.


Yes but the place that killed the man was in Ashdown on the border of Texas and Ar. Will be praying for dh. Did you know there is a prayer list started by karveer on KP?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but the place that killed the man was in Ashdown on the border of Texas and Ar. Will be praying for dh. Did you know there is a prayer list started by karveer on KP?


No, I didn't know Karverr started a prayer list. Where can I find it?♥


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. Can't wait to see those little ones!


Have a wonderful trip/time Bon. Know how you feel about the little ones - we grandmothers are so alike - aren't we!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No, I didn't know Karverr started a prayer list. Where can I find it?♥


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-278235-1.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH's idea of roughing it is a black & white TV in our motel room. He rafted down the Colorado River for 5 days - rapids & all & said never again. From now on it's strictly nice hotels - when he was rafting on the Colorado my DD & I stayed with my oldest friend of 64 years at her home in Las Vegas - I played the slots while he rafted. He's an extremely - extremely neat to the max man & when I picked him up at the rafting company's drop off at a Vegas hotel he looked like Willy Nelson - hardly recognized him.


I did some white water rafting and I will NEVER do it again. I was terrified. My husband hit me in the head with his paddle. I had hypothermia when I finished. I was so cold I could not get warm until I was by a fire and had something hot to drink. It was totally horrible. You could not pay me anything to do it again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We used to camp in a tent, no air mattresses, when the kids were small. In the mountains, the desert, rain, sun, fog, etc, even cooked meals on a coleman stove. Those days are behind us now. Only motels from now on.


Give me comfort!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I did some white water rafting and I will NEVER do it again. I was terrified. My husband hit me in the head with his paddle. I had hypothermia when I finished. I was so cold I could not get warm until I was by a fire and had something hot to drink. It was totally horrible. You could not pay me anything to do it again.






 Funny story. Was it like this LL?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I did some white water rafting and I will NEVER do it again. I was terrified. My husband hit me in the head with his paddle. I had hypothermia when I finished. I was so cold I could not get warm until I was by a fire and had something hot to drink. It was totally horrible. You could not pay me anything to do it again.


When my DH did his Colorado River rafting he said it was an extremely hard-difficult trip. After 2 days the food wasn't much - he said he literally lived on peanut butter & crackers - as you probably know P.B. keeps with no refrigeration. Said they had lots of beer to drink - but it was warm. There were 4 rafts comprised of mostly men. There was 1 family consisting of the dad, mom & daughter. DH said that was definitely not a trip for women. At night they'd simply pull the rafts off to the side of the river & sleep in sleeping bags just on the rocky/dirt. I had no burning desire to go rafting anyway - had a much better time with my dear, childhood friend. Ever since that trip he says no more "roughing" it for him - those days are gone forever. Now our DD, SIL & grands do the camping/roughing routine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DH did his Colorado River rafting he said it was an extremely hard-difficult trip. After 2 days the food wasn't much - he said he literally lived on peanut butter & crackers - as you probably know P.B. keeps with no refrigeration. Said they had lots of beer to drink - but it was warm. There were 4 rafts comprised of mostly men. There was 1 family consisting of the dad, mom & daughter. DH said that was definitely not a trip for women. At night they'd simply pull the rafts off to the side of the river & sleep in sleeping bags just on the rocky/dirt. I had no burning desire to go rafting anyway - had a much better time with my dear, childhood friend. Ever since that trip he says no more "roughing" it for him - those days are gone forever. Now our DD, SIL & grands do the camping/roughing routine.


It was such a horrible experience! You have an interesting story!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.playbuzz.com/benjaminbirely10/what-color-is-your-personalit I am green.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I did some white water rafting and I will NEVER do it again. I was terrified. My husband hit me in the head with his paddle. I had hypothermia when I finished. I was so cold I could not get warm until I was by a fire and had something hot to drink. It was totally horrible. You could not pay me anything to do it again.


LL, I'm terrified just watching wwrafting on tv. That's enough to scare me away from it. The lower Niagara River has some of the roughest rapids in the world. Not for me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL, I'm terrified just watching wwrafting on tv. That's enough to scare me away from it. The lower Niagara River has some of the roughest rapids in the world. Not for me!


I went to some place in Maine. Whirlpools - all kinds of bad stuff. I am a very weak swimmer. When my husband to be hit me in the head with his paddle, I thought I was going to pass out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I went to some place in Maine. Whirlpools - all kinds of bad stuff. I am a very weak swimmer. When my husband to be hit me in the head with his paddle, I thought I was going to pass out.


You didn't get a concussion from that paddle hit, did you? He must've felt really bad about hitting you. 
I love water but why take risks. ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You didn't get a concussion from that paddle hit, did you? He must've felt really bad about hitting you.
> I love water but why take risks. ;-)


No concussion. I could easily drown - I am not a swimmer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bonnie safe trip and lovely memeories. I envy you.

Loved the water not rafting never never. 

Thanks WCK for the site. very interesting to know.

I agree Gali I wrote such dumb statement this morning not to bright that one.(meaning my statement)
One can not be two faced and expect others to want to be with them.

Weather sounds so bad for all up here just lots of rain and wind. Hope all are safe, not a good time at all with this weather. 

I like camping as long as I have a bed with sheets and off the floor in a nice rv or travel trailer. With lights stove air conditioning, tv, micro wave refig and bathroom with shower. Then I am a happy happy camper. 

WCK how was your day off?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DH did his Colorado River rafting he said it was an extremely hard-difficult trip. After 2 days the food wasn't much - he said he literally lived on peanut butter & crackers - as you probably know P.B. keeps with no refrigeration. Said they had lots of beer to drink - but it was warm. There were 4 rafts comprised of mostly men. There was 1 family consisting of the dad, mom & daughter. DH said that was definitely not a trip for women. At night they'd simply pull the rafts off to the side of the river & sleep in sleeping bags just on the rocky/dirt. I had no burning desire to go rafting anyway - had a much better time with my dear, childhood friend. Ever since that trip he says no more "roughing" it for him - those days are gone forever. Now our DD, SIL & grands do the camping/roughing routine.


Sorry for him but sounds like you had a nice break from it all. I vote for your way any day. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I lost the recipe for stuff balls thought I bookmark it but didn't please please someone tell me what page it is on back a few years ago . Just kidding but where is recipe want to rebook mark it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No concussion. I could easily drown - I am not a swimmer.


Thank goodness there were no negative consequences. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank goodness there were no negative consequences. ♥


Thank you, Jokim. The only negative consequence was my dislike of white-water rafting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night all, sweet dreams and a great tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Have a great time! Be safe.


Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's 76 here right now at 6:15. That is way over the norm for temps this time of year for us. The change is slow in coming and it'll be slow in going away. Get ready for lots of rain. DH is leaving tomorrow. Hope the plane takes off alright and the flight is without a mishap.


Lots and lots of lovely rain here today - then blue sky and cool. In the fifties when we get up. I'm ready!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's 76 here right now at 6:15. That is way over the norm for temps this time of year for us. The change is slow in coming and it'll be slow in going away. Get ready for lots of rain. DH is leaving tomorrow. Hope the plane takes off alright and the flight is without a mishap.


I know how you feel. DS flew home this morning in the rains. I'll say a prayer for your DH's safe flight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Have a wonderful trip/time Bon. Know how you feel about the little ones - we grandmothers are so alike - aren't we!


Thanks, GG. Five of mine are near you and travel to your town for soccer tournaments! We must meet some day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Give me comfort!


That's the ticket!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe I have been and didn't know what it was called. The seagulls pooped on me with I was on the beach there around Tampa. Long time ago. We took the kids over to Disney after the beach. Long way down there.


I hope Disney made up for the gulls! Gulls can be real pests.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> It's 76 here right now at 6:15. That is way over the norm for temps this time of year for us. The change is slow in coming and it'll be slow in going away. Get ready for lots of rain. DH is leaving tomorrow. Hope the plane takes off alright and the flight is without a mishap.


Prayers for your DH's safe travels, hope he's back home soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeUdZ2VkG30 Funny story. Was it like this LL?


I love her humour. I've never had the slightest urge to go rafting on anything other than a placid lake. DB#1 was the adrenaline junkie, he went white water rafting several times.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I went to some place in Maine. Whirlpools - all kinds of bad stuff. I am a very weak swimmer. When my husband to be hit me in the head with his paddle, I thought I was going to pass out.


OH I am so sorry. I missed the part where you got hit in the head. did you look at the video I sent you? It is funny. I have posted it before .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/benjaminbirely10/what-color-is-your-personalit I am green.


Blue for me -- no surprise there!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I lost the recipe for stuff balls thought I bookmark it but didn't please please someone tell me what page it is on back a few years ago . Just kidding but where is recipe want to rebook mark it.


Here's the recipe Yarnie -

stuffing balls  15  20 min, 350F
WendyBee wrote: 
I save the ends of French bread then freeze them. I use my mini chopper to chop up the frozen bread. Finely chop a small onion, add to bread and sage. Add a few drops of chicken broth or water to moisten stuffing balls, mix together. Form in balls, put on a small cookie sheet and drizzle some drippings from the baked chicken. Bake in the oven along with the chicken.

I also added some celery and garlic and used turkey broth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love her humour. I've never had the slightest urge to go rafting on anything other than a placid lake. DB#1 was the adrenaline junkie, he went white water rafting several times.


I used to be brave but no more. I know I told y'all about when I almost died at the water park? We took our kids and nephew. I went down the slide with the enter tube. There were so many kids. I went down the slide and the kids were on top of me when I turned over with the tube stuck on my bootay. I almost drowned for real. I could see all the kids in the water. I was under for awhile. Don't confuse this story with the one where my bathing suit peeled down to my waist on the morning news. Two different stories. One dying by drowning the other dying from embarrassment. :shock: :roll:  :? :| :-(


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the recipe Yarnie -
> 
> stuffing balls  15  20 min, 350F
> WendyBee wrote:
> ...


I thought I had it bookmarked but didn't .Thanks WCK and WBEE.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, GG. Five of mine are near you and travel to your town for soccer tournaments! We must meet some day.


Oh yes Bon, would be wonderful meeting & greeting in person. My GS also plays soccer - we attend most of his games. PM me if you're going to be here - will make a concentrated effort to meet up with you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I used to be brave but no more. I know I told y'all about when I almost died at the water park? We took our kids and nephew. I went down the slide with the enter tube. There were so many kids. I went down the slide and the kids were on top of me when I turned over with the tube stuck on my bootay. I almost drowned for real. I could see all the kids in the water. I was under for awhile. Don't confuse this story with the one where my bathing suit peeled down to my waist on the morning news. Two different stories. One dying by drowning the other dying from embarrassment. :shock: :roll:  :? :| :-(


I remember that story and it would be terrifying -- so glad you got turned right side up!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the recipe Yarnie -
> 
> stuffing balls  15  20 min, 350F
> WendyBee wrote:
> ...


Thanks WCK book marking it right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember that story and it would be terrifying -- so glad you got turned right side up!!


Me too. I cried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I used to be brave but no more. I know I told y'all about when I almost died at the water park? We took our kids and nephew. I went down the slide with the enter tube. There were so many kids. I went down the slide and the kids were on top of me when I turned over with the tube stuck on my bootay. I almost drowned for real. I could see all the kids in the water. I was under for awhile. Don't confuse this story with the one where my bathing suit peeled down to my waist on the morning news. Two different stories. One dying by drowning the other dying from embarrassment. :shock: :roll:  :? :| :-(


What a life you lead even getting on the news. Never would have thought we had a star in our mist. bottoms up I say. And believe me am glad your bottom came up with the rest of you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/benjaminbirely10/what-color-is-your-personalit I am green.


these site really do not like me and do not want me to play any games. Said they could not find page. But just my thoughts i love red and pink right now. so what ever game was about I think I am covered.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What a life you lead even getting on the news. Never would have thought we had a star in our mist. bottoms up I say. And believe me am glad your bottom came up with the rest of you.


I don't know if I made it on the news. We left town the next day. Only know that the camera man from news was filming. In Florida no big deal. In Ar. it would. It really was scary to think I would die with my bottom up in the air. I would be so embarrassed to die that way. For sure it would be on the news. :roll: :lol: My sil consoled me. My dh and brother just rolled their eyes. Can you believe how insensitive men are?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Try this. 
http://www.playbuzz.com/benjaminbirely10/what-color-is-your-personality

It was pretty accurate


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeUdZ2VkG30 Funny story. Was it like this LL?


CB, I went to bed and just watched it this morning. It was sooooo funny! I love her! Thank you for starting my morning with a laugh.

It was only one day for me, but there was a drop like she said. I thought my back was breaking.

Jean R. is hilarious. Thank you, again!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I went to bed and just watched it this morning. It was sooooo funny! I love her! Thank you for starting my morning with a laugh.
> 
> It was only one day for me, but there was a drop like she said. I thought my back was breaking.
> 
> Jean R. is hilarious. Thank you, again!


I am glad you liked it she has more . If you google her it will come up with the videos. The bungie jump is too funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Try this.
> http://www.playbuzz.com/benjaminbirely10/what-color-is-your-personality
> 
> It was pretty accurate


I tried said i need to update my browers. Scared to do it after lap top and neighbor told me i had so many add on just trying to get virus protection. Took he a while to remove them just to put on virus protection . Computers like to play with me and I do love hitting buttons I do not need to hit. Getting new desk top for my birthday at least that is what i told my husband and told neigbhor I would be giving him a call after I screw that one up. Good thing is when I get a new computer they will transfer all my information on to new one. Then i will have to find it. Any one want to place bets on how I will screw that up too. Good thing I have a neighbor who is a techie and only charges me peach pie or chocolate cookies. I would be broke the way I can screw things up. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just found this song. Who is on the Lord's side?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you liked it she has more . If you google her it will come up with the videos. The bungie jump is too funny.


I have seen her before and could not stop watching. She is great. Love her accent. Thank you, again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I tried said i need to update my browers. Scared to do it after lap top and neighbor told me i had so many add on just trying to get virus protection. Took he a while to remove them just to put on virus protection . Computers like to play with me and I do love hitting buttons I do not need to hit. Getting new desk top for my birthday at least that is what i told my husband and told neigbhor I would be giving him a call after I screw that one up. Good thing is when I get a new computer they will transfer all my information on to new one. Then i will have to find it. Any one want to place bets on how I will screw that up too. Good thing I have a neighbor who is a techie and only charges me peach pie or chocolate cookies. I would be broke the way I can screw things up. :roll: :XD: :XD:


I have such troubles with computers. They drive me crazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have such troubles with computers. They drive me crazy.


Me too LL, just wish I could get it right instead of messing it up. My grandkids can teach me more then I will ever know. Makes me look like a kid in school again. Having to learn from them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Me too LL, just wish I could get it right instead of messing it up. My grandkids can teach me more then I will ever know. Makes me look like a kid in school again. Having to learn from them.


Last time I had 156 viruses. I told my husband that something was wrong. I told him I think I had viruses. He said it was me, not viruses. Had to take it to a specialist (friend, thank goodness), and he spent days on it. Found the 156 viruses. Apparently, when it says to update, I just click it away because I think it is a virus. So, I don't get important updates.

Soooo, the other day an update came along. I went with it and said yes, update. Guess what! It was a virus. I cannot win!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Last time I had 156 viruses. I told my husband that something was wrong. I told him I think I had viruses. He said it was me, not viruses. Had to take it to a specialist (friend, thank goodness), and he spent days on it. Found the 156 viruses. Apparently, when it says to update, I just click it away because I think it is a virus. So, I don't get important updates.
> 
> Soooo, the other day an update came along. I went with it and said yes, update. Guess what! It was a virus. I cannot win!


Oh LL you are just like me glad to know I am not alone. Did the update one too. Told neighbor it look like update sign from windows. He just laugh and said, wait tell you know what little sheild is put on and double check it with windows or your virus protection. Well guess what I still click on it, not even thinking maybe I should check this. I do so like to click on buttons, I really wish they had some way to say o.k. no clicking on this. Naw that wouldn't stop me. I would think it was some site telling me and they were wrong.  and it would be another virus. Oh the woe is me with this darn computer thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh here we go again. Little yellow sheld with question mark on it. Of course click on it says I need to uupdate but not what. I am not going there, took finger off key. Will go to virus protection it will say if I need update and will click on that. Windows always tells me when I am going to shut down not to turn off computer as it is updating and that it will turn off when done. I hope I got this right. Wonder if just clicking on it to see what it was is going to virus attack me. Oh my gosh neighbor will just go bonkers if I did it again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh here we go again. Little yellow sheld with question mark on it. Of course click on it says I need to uupdate but not what. I am not going there, took finger off key. Will go to virus protection it will say if I need update and will click on that. Windows always tells me when I am going to shut down not to turn off computer as it is updating and that it will turn off when done. I hope I got this right. Wonder if just clicking on it to see what it was is going to virus attack me. Oh my gosh neighbor will just go bonkers if I did it again.


Yarnlady, we are together on this! The same!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I used to be brave but no more. I know I told y'all about when I almost died at the water park? We took our kids and nephew. I went down the slide with the enter tube. There were so many kids. I went down the slide and the kids were on top of me when I turned over with the tube stuck on my bootay. I almost drowned for real. I could see all the kids in the water. I was under for awhile. Don't confuse this story with the one where my bathing suit peeled down to my waist on the morning news. Two different stories. One dying by drowning the other dying from embarrassment. :shock: :roll:  :? :| :-(


There is a book in your future, CB. You could be another Erma Bombeck! ;-) :-D :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting the stuffing ball recipe westy. I was going to type it out again. Now thanks to you I don`t have to


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the recipe Yarnie -
> 
> stuffing balls  15  20 min, 350F
> WendyBee wrote:
> ...


Thanks Wendy and Kitty. I was able to print it out. Did you ever put chopped rosemary in the stuffing? It tastes somewhat like Stove Top.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for your DH's safe travels, hope he's back home soon.


Thank you. He'll be back in a couple of weeks (R&R).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Try this.
> http://www.playbuzz.com/benjaminbirely10/what-color-is-your-personality
> 
> It was pretty accurate


I'm a 'golden lion'? :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please don't make me sleep in a blow up mattress I would sweat. Or move around and blow out the mattress while I am sweating.


OK, a regular mattress on the floor for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but can we have white sand on our ocean. I am spoiled to white sand. So maybe the east coast of Florida . But wait no mountains in Florida. We may have to really do some research.


The only mountains in Florida are the garbage dumps. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am having a hot cocoa with mint chocolate marshmallows right now. Drowning my sorrow.
> Raining all day not gentel hard rain we could get up to 3 inches before ii is done by wed.
> 
> Spent all afternoon trying to get antivirus on lap top. After I some how manage to add about 20 new programs and no virus protection. Called neighbor and told him I was bring it over for him to fix. He said wait till it stopss raining. Told him not going to happen rain I mean. put lap top in case and two plastic bags. Should have put myself in two plastic bags. By time I got home jeans on bottom were wet all the way through back of coat wet and so were jeans
> on the back side. hood was soak glasses needed wipers. nose was dripping water off of wet hair. So I am having hot cocoa with mint chocolate mashmallows.


Tee Hee. At least you kept the laptop dry.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Would love to bring MIL along, but she's not much of a camper ever since the Air Stream incident.
> Before my in laws retired, they wanted to see if 'rv'ing' was the life for them, so, they leased an Air Stream camper and went on a road trip. Everything was fine until FIL had to use the 'facilities' and my MIL replaced him in the driver's seat. While driving down this somewhat bumpy road, with the radio blasting, the engine running, the noise inside the camper was approaching pretty high decibels, and with my MIL focused on driving, my FIL's suspenders became entangled in the toilet seat and he couldn't get up. He tried yelling and screaming to get her attention, but she didn't notice, thinking it was the radio or the engine noise. Every time they hit a bump, FIL would fly up and down on the seat. All this time, MIL was happily tooling down the highway enjoying the drive. This went on for a few minutes or more, before MIL realized that FIL hadn't come back. She pulled over and went back to check on him. Still attached to the toilet seat, he was so aggravated, angry and upset, that they turned right around and came home! No more camping after that!


That is funny. They were giving Lucy and Desi a run for their money. I heard a lot of funny stories about camping over the years and this is one of them especially since they never got to camp. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Lung specialist put me on steroids so when I cough, I'll be able to "run" to the bathroom with this bladder infection before an accident! Ears, sinuses & bronchitis infections still active so on more Penicillin!
> 
> Here is a picture to laugh about! Enjoy


A big blast of hugs from the hug machine Janie. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim, you have left me with an hilarious visual of your FIL. that story is great.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure they didn't find it funny at the time, but that image is hilarious. Once we start sharing our funny stories the laughing isn't going to stop. We're going to need a lot of bathrooms.


Only the most agile will make it. The rest will need a good supply of Depends. ;-) ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is funny. They were giving Lucy and Desi a run for their money. I heard a lot of funny stories about camping over the years and this is one of them especially since they never got to camp. :XD: :XD:


You know, it does sound like a I Love Lucy episode. Never thought of it that way, but it's something that redhead would do. MIL had red hair in her younger days, too. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jokim, you have left me with an hilarious visual of your FIL. that story is great.


The visual is what keeps us laughing even now, so many years later. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Only the most agile will make it. The rest will need a good supply of Depends. ;-) ;-)


I have lots of them! ;-) :XD: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I would LOVE Sanibel Island! I have been researching places to stay there. I plan to go.


You'll really like it LL. It is so peaceful on the beaches. I've made a few day trips. I didn't stay on the Island.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Always! I need it now. How far down is it? I have been as far as Tampa. Is it past Tampa?


Yes, further south. It's off Naples. It is a lovely Island.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We used to camp in a tent, no air mattresses, when the kids were small. In the mountains, the desert, rain, sun, fog, etc, even cooked meals on a coleman stove. Those days are behind us now. Only motels from now on.


That's why I got my camper. I have my own bed and bathroom wherever I go.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/benjaminbirely10/what-color-is-your-personalit I am green.


I am blue.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I love her humour. I've never had the slightest urge to go rafting on anything other than a placid lake. DB#1 was the adrenaline junkie, he went white water rafting several times.


I can relate. I only kayak in calm water. When the wind kicks up, I get off the water.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I tried said i need to update my browers. Scared to do it after lap top and neighbor told me i had so many add on just trying to get virus protection. Took he a while to remove them just to put on virus protection . Computers like to play with me and I do love hitting buttons I do not need to hit. Getting new desk top for my birthday at least that is what i told my husband and told neigbhor I would be giving him a call after I screw that one up. Good thing is when I get a new computer they will transfer all my information on to new one. Then i will have to find it. Any one want to place bets on how I will screw that up too. Good thing I have a neighbor who is a techie and only charges me peach pie or chocolate cookies. I would be broke the way I can screw things up. :roll: :XD: :XD:


Just think of all the baking practice you get in. I'm sure you could even test new recipes on him.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks Wendy and Kitty. I was able to print it out. Did you ever put chopped rosemary in the stuffing? It tastes somewhat like Stove Top.


Jokin...put in whatever herbs and spices you like the best. That`s why it`s your recipe now. A good cook always tweaks recipes.
I`ve never put rosemary in a recipe because I don`t have many spices. I used to have a great spice rack when I lived in Florida, but it got lost when we moved.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokin...put in whatever herbs and spices you like the best. That`s why it`s your recipe now. A good cook always tweaks recipes.
> I`ve never put rosemary in a recipe because I don`t have many spices. I used to have a great spice rack when I lived in Florida, but it got lost when we moved.


If there is a plant nursery near you, you can purchase a little pot of rosemary. It'll survive the winter indoors as long as it's in a somewhat breezy, sunny spot. Keep it moist but not soggy. Mine is blooming right now, pretty lilac flowers. In the spring, summer and fall you can keep it outdoors, bringing it inside before the temp falls below 35 deg.F.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I'm a 'golden lion'? :shock:


I'm the color blue.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's why I got my camper. I have my own bed and bathroom wherever I go.


I hope you have suspender proofed the toliet, I'm sure you don't wear them but a guest may get tangled causing embarrassment for everyone :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you. He'll be back in a couple of weeks (R&R).


Is he there yet? How was the flight?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> OK, a regular mattress on the floor for you.


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I hope you have suspender proofed the toliet, I'm sure you don't wear them but a guest may get tangled causing embarrassment for everyone :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is he there yet? How was the flight?


Flight was without any problems. We didn't get much rain, contrary to the forecast. He's there and enjoying the nice weather. Thanks for asking. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Flight was without any problems. We didn't get much rain, contrary to the forecast. He's there and enjoying the nice weather. Thanks for asking. :thumbup:


Great news. I know you are relieved. PTL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Flight was without any problems. We didn't get much rain, contrary to the forecast. He's there and enjoying the nice weather. Thanks for asking. :thumbup:


Glad to know he arrive and is enjoying the weather last one not so much. Ask him to send some this way.

Saw a brite yellow orb in the sky for a half an hour, now back to grey. Three days of this is enough, still have tomorrow to get through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm the color blue.


Love your saying under your post. You are to funny lady.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to know he arrive and is enjoying the weather last one not so much. Ask him to send some this way.
> 
> Saw a brite yellow orb in the sky for a half an hour, now back to grey. Three days of this is enough, still have tomorrow to get through.


We're having the same gloominess, here, Yarnie. :-(


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're having the same gloominess, here, Yarnie. :-(


Isn't it hard to just get going when it is like this.???????????


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it hard to just get going when it is like this.???????????


Yes, it is very hard to get moving. Sometimes I wonder if I were to keep the shades down, would it keep the gloom out? ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Know I want to picture this in your mind. 

I am cuffing him over the head. Who of course the love of my (not so right now) life.

He starts whistling for me from living room where he is laid back in recliner. Of course this includes cat between his legs.

So I go to attend to his mad jest tee. With kind words in a high voice I say as I walk from the back room to be at his becken call. What the heck do you want so bad that you can not get up and come back here.

He wants to know if I bought mini pizza's. Funny he was standing next to me when I bought them on sale.

Yes I answer they are down stairs in the freezer. 
His mag just tease ask me if I could make make him one. Of course I ask him when he broke his legs as I saw no cast.

He so kindly in sweet voice said I can't get up as dear cat the terrorist is napping between his legs and he does not want to disturb poor kitty. Don't know about you but most cats sleep all day. Then at night want to hop on bed and meow you to death as you are a sleeping and they are not. 
Want to bet if he need to go to the bathroom or friend drops by that cat would go flying across the room when he had to get up. But no no we can't upset poor kitty now can we. 

So next question can it be made in mirco wave. 

So I being the loving wife well not so loving went down stairs and retrive said Pizza.

Bring it upstairs and told him it has to be heated in oven. 

Then said (going to kill) hus banded what kind is it? Then how long will it take to bake. About as long as it takes for me to throw you and your recliner and kitty attachment out the door. 

But setting my mind and hand aside I say so kindly how long it takes and what kind it is. Then ask where he would like me to put it in his mouth or other places I will not mention. 

The oven is set and will now place pizza in oven and give it more then it's time allowed and burn it to a crisppy state. Oh my I will tell him I didn't set timer and I burnt it. As I bought three on sale maybe you would care to make the next one. 

End to a lovely day and such a lovely night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL you need to run away . I am are going to a cabin or a beach with LL and Bon.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I want to picture this in your mind.
> 
> I am cuffing him over the head. Who of course the love of my (not so right now) life.
> 
> ...


LOL I am so using that the next time hubby asks me for something "What did your last servant die of?" is getting old now


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL I am so using that the next time hubby asks me for something "What did your last servant die of?" is getting old now


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL I am so using that the next time hubby asks me for something "What did your last servant die of?" is getting old now


Good and i will use yours as never heard that one before.Isn't it wonderful how we learn from each other. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I want to picture this in your mind.
> 
> I am cuffing him over the head. Who of course the love of my (not so right now) life.
> 
> ...


The picture you painted is very funny, Yarnie. 
Imagine, using the poor kitty as an excuse! ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You'll really like it LL. It is so peaceful on the beaches. I've made a few day trips. I didn't stay on the Island.


Let's go!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Let's go!


I am packing as we post. I can bring pizza if we need it. Don't want to waste it , as the maid won't be in service .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We do need to make a list of our Denim meeting. We need eveyones email so we can vote on where to go and when.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We do need to make a list of our Denim meeting. We need eveyones email so we can vote on where to go and when.


Don't worry I am packing as fast as I can. Wait where did the cat go. Don't tell me I bet I pack him to. There goes the love of my life excuse. :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, more bad news for me! I fell about an hour ago going from the kitchen to the laundry room--slipped on those 2 steps & fell into the laundry room!

I now have a red swollen left knee, right little finger & right side of right foot! I tried to get up & butt hurt really bad--couldn't walk as both hips were not holding so stayed in the floor praying nothing was broken.

DH is not home & will be gone about a week so I'm alone.

Good news--my illness is better so was trying to catch up with laundry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, more bad news for me! I fell about an hour ago going from the kitchen to the laundry room--slipped on those 2 steps & fell into the laundry room!
> 
> I now have a red swollen left knee, right little finger & right side of right foot! I tried to get up & butt hurt really bad--couldn't walk as both hips were not holding so stayed in the floor praying nothing was broken.
> 
> ...


Jane you need to call someone. You need someone with you until you get better. Call an friend from church. Lord be with Janie right now.
Maybe you need to go to the hospital to make sure nothing is broken.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, more bad news for me! I fell about an hour ago going from the kitchen to the laundry room--slipped on those 2 steps & fell into the laundry room!
> 
> I now have a red swollen left knee, right little finger & right side of right foot! I tried to get up & butt hurt really bad--couldn't walk as both hips were not holding so stayed in the floor praying nothing was broken.
> 
> ...


Jayne you must go to the ER isn't there a neighbor or someone to take you. Do you have a clinic with Dr. you see who has an ergent care after hours? 
That swelling looks bad.

Let me know now I am really worried about you. Please see if you can find someone who can take you in to ER.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too Janie. You need someone with you. Put some ice on the ankle. You really need someone to help you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janie...if you can't get someone to come over and help you then you should call 911. That's what they're there for!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Father I am coming to You in the Name of Jesus for Janie. Lord send her help .She needs someone to take care of her right now. I am calling on You for her needs. I pray for our friend. Thank You Lord for watching out for her.Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I am coming to You in the Name of Jesus for Janie. Lord send her help .She needs someone to take care of her right now. I am calling on You for her needs. I pray for our friend. Thank You Lord for watching out for her.Amen


Amen


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I am coming to You in the Name of Jesus for Janie. Lord send her help .She needs someone to take care of her right now. I am calling on You for her needs. I pray for our friend. Thank You Lord for watching out for her.Amen


Yes, Lord, I stand in agreement with CB and ask that you reach out to Jane and surround her with your peace and comfort and fill her with your healing love right now. We pray in Jesus name. Amen


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you liked it she has more . If you google her it will come up with the videos. The bungie jump is too funny.


The bungee jump is closed now, but I shared that link with quite a few friends. She's hilarious.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane you need to call someone. You need someone with you until you get better. Call an friend from church. Lord be with Janie right now.
> Maybe you need to go to the hospital to make sure nothing is broken.


OMG Janie -- I agree with everyone here. Please get some help getting to the ER as soon as possible! Prayers that you're not seriously hurt, but don't take the risk with all your other health problems.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, more bad news for me! I fell about an hour ago going from the kitchen to the laundry room--slipped on those 2 steps & fell into the laundry room!
> 
> I now have a red swollen left knee, right little finger & right side of right foot! I tried to get up & butt hurt really bad--couldn't walk as both hips were not holding so stayed in the floor praying nothing was broken.
> 
> ...


Oh Jane, I'm so worried about you - please give us an update. Is there anyone you can call to assist you in regards to this latest "accident?" I'm tellin' you Jane, I wish I lived close to you - I'd be there for you just like I would any of my dear girlfriends. Please keep us all updated. I feel so helpless right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The bungee jump is closed now, but I shared that link with quite a few friends. She's hilarious.


This one? http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=09CJC1NU 
I can see Bon telling one of these stories.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Just think of all the baking practice you get in. I'm sure you could even test new recipes on him.


That's looking at the positive side :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I want to picture this in your mind.
> 
> I am cuffing him over the head. Who of course the love of my (not so right now) life.
> 
> ...


That sounds very familiar Yarnie. Many times DH is stretched out on the sofa with a cat stretched out along his legs and I get called to bring his glasses, or book, or tea and cookies or .....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds very familiar Yarnie. Many times DH is stretched out on the sofa with a cat stretched out along his legs and I get called to bring his glasses, or book, or tea and cookies or .....


ask him next time if he would like to lumps and I do not mean sugar. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This one? http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=09CJC1NU
> I can see Bon telling one of these stories.


That was it! Local friends were just in stitches. We used to laugh everytime we drove past the turnoff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The one I like about dh is. As long as you are up....Or I am sitting with him for a couple of hours. I have been talking my head off . He is silent until I go way on the other side of the house and he starts talking to me. :O


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> ask him next time if he would like to lumps and I do not mean sugar. :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :lol: How's the pizza?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was it! Local friends were just in stitches. We used to laugh everytime we drove past the turnoff.


Was it close to you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The one I like about dh is. As long as you are up....Or I am sitting with him for a couple of hours. I have been talking my head off . He is silent until I go way on the other side of the house and he starts talking to me. :O


 :roll: maybe it's genetic?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :lol: How's the pizza?


The pizza is fine it's the hussy been not so fine. He sure doesn't have a very good sense of humor that one. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: maybe it's genetic?


think your right they all seem to have a brain male function .

I know I didn't teach my sons that way. Sure hope it does carry through each generation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was it close to you?


about 15 minutes north of us; never went to it but it was popular with a a lot of the young people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> about 15 minutes north of us; never went to it but it was popular with a a lot of the young people.


I will have to tell my DD. She is the one that showed me all of the videos . So it has been shut down? Too funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now to la la land. Hope someone hears from Jayne tonight or early tomorrow.

Hate when things happen to one of us on here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off now to la la land. Hope someone hears from Jayne tonight or early tomorrow.
> 
> Hate when things happen to one of us on here.


She is in our prayers. Night Yarnie.XX


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Me too...NITAL!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness Janie.... your ankle looks so sore. I`m so worried about you, and feel so helpless. 
Please look after our Janie please Lord, wrap your arms around her and give her comfort.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am packing as we post. I can bring pizza if we need it. Don't want to waste it , as the maid won't be in service .


I am packing , too. Pizza sounds great! I will bring stuff too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We do need to make a list of our Denim meeting. We need eveyones email so we can vote on where to go and when.


Good idea!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't worry I am packing as fast as I can. Wait where did the cat go. Don't tell me I bet I pack him to. There goes the love of my life excuse. :roll:


You are so funny!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, more bad news for me! I fell about an hour ago going from the kitchen to the laundry room--slipped on those 2 steps & fell into the laundry room!
> 
> I now have a red swollen left knee, right little finger & right side of right foot! I tried to get up & butt hurt really bad--couldn't walk as both hips were not holding so stayed in the floor praying nothing was broken.
> 
> ...


Oh, no! Janeway! Ice it, keep it elevated and take Aleve. I am so sorry. You sound like me with broken toes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jayne you must go to the ER isn't there a neighbor or someone to take you. Do you have a clinic with Dr. you see who has an ergent care after hours?
> That swelling looks bad.
> 
> Let me know now I am really worried about you. Please see if you can find someone who can take you in to ER.


Yes! I did not think of this. Have it checked.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off now to la la land. Hope someone hears from Jayne tonight or early tomorrow.
> 
> Hate when things happen to one of us on here.


What a nice thing to say! Same here!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I want to picture this in your mind.
> 
> I am cuffing him over the head. Who of course the love of my (not so right now) life.
> 
> ...


Ah HaHahahaha...mad jest tee. 
You two sound like a couple newlyweds  
pet name and all. 
One time I told my husband that if he would have trained his first wife properly, he would not have had to put up with my crap. He loved it. :XD: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hope you getting along. Your injuries look awful. Let us know how your doing.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know how long Roasted Vegtable Ritz crackers have been around, but I finally tried them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I got 9 out of 9 .... yay me
http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-sort-out-these-commonly-confused-words-/index1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got all of them too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Next time I go on vacation remind me not to go back a week and report on every single post. I know we are chatty. Would like me another week to comment. :roll: :|


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Ah HaHahahaha...mad jest tee.
> You two sound like a couple newlyweds
> pet name and all.
> One time I told my husband that if he would have trained his first wife properly, he would not have had to put up with my crap. He loved it. :XD: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Way to go, Gali! Great answer! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh my goodness Janie.... your ankle looks so sore. I`m so worried about you, and feel so helpless.
> Please look after our Janie please Lord, wrap your arms around her and give her comfort.


Amen♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh could it be no its yellow and it is bright and dang I have to clean up this early American dump here. 

Wanted to go out and get a tan or just admire it's color for a bit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh could it be no its yellow and it is bright and dang I have to clean up this early American dump here.
> 
> Wanted to go out and get a tan or just admire it's color for a bit.


Sunny and clear her today too. I can't stay on the puter today. I must go outside and play. Don't get burned Yarnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Ah HaHahahaha...mad jest tee.
> You two sound like a couple newlyweds
> pet name and all.
> One time I told my husband that if he would have trained his first wife properly, he would not have had to put up with my crap. He loved it. :XD: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh could it be no its yellow and it is bright and dang I have to clean up this early American dump here.
> 
> Wanted to go out and get a tan or just admire it's color for a bit.


Lucky you! Enjoy it while you can. Another cloudy, drizzly morning here but the sun did come out for a while yesterday afternoon. And we do need a lot more rain so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

AWESOME!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767688446587808


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We do need to make a list of our Denim meeting. We need eveyones email so we can vote on where to go and when.


I'm in CB. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, more bad news for me! I fell about an hour ago going from the kitchen to the laundry room--slipped on those 2 steps & fell into the laundry room!
> 
> I now have a red swollen left knee, right little finger & right side of right foot! I tried to get up & butt hurt really bad--couldn't walk as both hips were not holding so stayed in the floor praying nothing was broken.
> 
> ...


How are you today, Janie? Spend the night ok? Did you see a health professional? Is someone with you or at least checking on you regularly? Please let us know how you're coming along. Prayers and hugs going out to you.♥♥♥XX


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I got 9 out of 9 .... yay me
> http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-sort-out-these-commonly-confused-words-/index1.html


Me too! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh could it be no its yellow and it is bright and dang I have to clean up this early American dump here.
> 
> Wanted to go out and get a tan or just admire it's color for a bit.


It's cause for celebration, Yarnie! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm in CB. :thumbup:


I vote for a beach on the East Cost, preferably Florida. The further South means more warmth. We could rent a house or condo with a bedroom for everyone who wants to attend. We could go to the beach, shop, knit, whatever.

Suggestions are in order of preference: 1)Sanibel Island 2) Vero Beach.

I also suggest meeting beginning March 10th or 11th. For how long is up to everyone else.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't know how long Roasted Vegtable Ritz crackers have been around, but I finally tried them.


Yes, they are good. MIL loves crackers, so I bought these once and she liked them. Ever since, it's nothing but.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I vote for a beach on the East Cost, preferably Florida. The further South means more warmth. We could rent a house or condo with a bedroom for everyone who wants to attend. We could go to the beach, shop, knit, whatever.
> 
> Suggestions are in order of preference: 1)Sanibel Island 2) Vero Beach.
> 
> I also suggest meeting beginning March 10th or 11th. For how long is up to everyone else.


Perhaps we should email each other on this issue from now on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps we should email each other on this issue from now on.


Yes. Very good suggestion. Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I hope you have suspender proofed the toliet, I'm sure you don't wear them but a guest may get tangled causing embarrassment for everyone :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'll make a sign: please remove suspenders before using toilet. Non compliance will result in public viewing of consequences, for a slight fee of course.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I got 9 out of 9 .... yay me
> http://www.quiznatic.com/can-you-sort-out-these-commonly-confused-words-/index1.html


Me too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve been checking in a few times today to see if Janie has posted yet. I must confess i`m getting worried now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been checking in a few times today to see if Janie has posted yet. I must confess i`m getting worried now.


Oh, dear. She does have someone in the house with her, doesn't she? Maybe she's resting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie how are you doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

DH: Clinton hospital patient "cleared " of possible Ebola
Posted: Oct 16, 2014 12:47 PM CDT
Updated: Oct 16, 2014 2:17 PM CDT
By Sarah Chaffin

UPDATE (2:10 p.m.):

A spokeswoman for the Arkansas Department of Health has released the following statement:

"The patient of concern at the Clinton hospital has been cleared as a possible Ebola patient. There are no suspect or confirmed Ebola cases in Arkansas. The hospital has consulted with ADH and the CDC, as a precaution, and the patient is at no risk for Ebola."

ORIGINAL REPORT (12:45 p.m.):

CLINTON (KATV) - Ozark Regional Health System in Clinton has implemented a lockdown while they check a patient for possible Ebola symptoms.

The Arkansas Department of Health says the patient is being checked for Ebola due to the patient's recent travel history.

The health department says the patient is a very low risk.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH: Clinton hospital patient "cleared " of possible Ebola
> Posted: Oct 16, 2014 12:47 PM CDT
> Updated: Oct 16, 2014 2:17 PM CDT
> By Sarah Chaffin
> ...


Woe. What is next?..


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

There was a possible case here in Charleston WV too from a flight from Atlanta to Charleston. Scary. Luckily they got the all clear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have a friend in Midland Tx that is a dr. He said their are 2 cases there. o is not going to kill us all. He is on the news right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWNwQg3xoJw&feature=share


Beautiful! :thumbup: Thanks for sharing it with us, CB.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Has anyone heard from or about our Janie? I know we're all extremely worried about her welfare...if anyone has an update,please let all her caring friends here on our D&P know.....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Has anyone heard from or about our Janie? I know we're all extremely worried about her welfare...if anyone has an update,please let all her caring friends here on our D&P know.....


We're all concerned about Janie. Perhaps she's nursing her injuries and resting in bed. Hope she will let us know how she is.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWNwQg3xoJw&feature=share


Love your avatar, CB. Very becoming, and apropos. :thumbup: :-D ♥♥♥!
Good night friends. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love your avatar, CB. Very becoming, and apropos. :thumbup: :-D ♥♥♥!
> Good night friends. Talk to you tomorrow.


Thanks. Night Jokim .Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Please pray for my youngest DB, he had emergency surgery for a collapsed lung today. He's in recovery now and is breathing ok; will find out more tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my youngest DB, he had emergency surgery for a collapsed lung today. He's in recovery now and is breathing ok; will find out more tomorrow.


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for WCK's brother. Lord I pray he is totally healed from his emergency surgery. Lord I pray for WCK to have peace and comfort in You. Prayers for their Mother, Daddy and any others that are concerned for him. I pray the Blood of Jesus over his body. No more harm can be done to his body. We thank You for his healing. In Jesus Name I pray and give You the thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Has anyone heard from or about our Janie? I know we're all extremely worried about her welfare...if anyone has an update,please let all her caring friends here on our D&P know.....


I recieved an email from her, she is doing better swelling is going down . For now sounds like she is o.k.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I recieved an email from her, she is doing better swelling is going down . For now sounds like she is o.k.


That is good. I sent her a pm but she must not have been on KP today. I bet she is sore.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got all of them too.


Well la de da I got them all rrong cause I's cant's get pass er erst ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good. I sent her a pm but she must not have been on KP today. I bet she is sore.


Sure she is but her email sounded like she feels better. Told her she had to let me know that she had someone to be with her if she needs help. She scared the be gee bees out of me. She has enough health problems with out knowing she had fell and no one around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a cooking one.http://www.quiznatic.com/so-you-think-you-can-bake-/results.html Master baker. I guessed on the ruler.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my youngest DB, he had emergency surgery for a collapsed lung today. He's in recovery now and is breathing ok; will find out more tomorrow.


Praying for him WCK , giving you arms wraps to as can see by your post you are very upset.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a cooking one.http://www.quiznatic.com/so-you-think-you-can-bake-/results.html Master baker. I guessed on the ruler.


Well lay dough bake I don't need to test my abilit tease to nose I cans break. Ha Ha.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well lay dough bake I don't need to test my abilit tease to nose I cans break. Ha Ha.


 You can make pizza.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can make pizza.


yes and I know how to get a perfectly burned up crusty pizza it goes well with pep toe biz al.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and I know how to get a perfectly burned up crusty pizza it goes well with pep toe biz al.


You are in a good mood today. Did you get your cleaning done?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have a friend in Midland Tx that is a dr. He said their are 2 cases there. o is not going to kill us all. He is on the news right now.


No he won't kill us all, he wouldn't have any one to listen to his words of wisdom and how he is going to save us all from all our problems. Oh excuse me speech is done and he is off to some party followed by a round of golf then off to help someone get elected who will service him as the King should be.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No he won't kill us all, he wouldn't have any one to listen to his words of wisdom and how he is going to save us all from all our problems. Oh excuse me speech is done and he is off to some party followed by a round of golf then off to help someone get elected who will service him as the King should be.


I meant to say he is going to kill us all. Too late for me to go back and change it.
I have never seen anything like it. He doesn't care about anyone but himself. It all about parties and games. Worst president ever! I am praying we all do make it until 2016.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are in a good mood today. Did you get your cleaning done?


nope that is why I am so happy and can do my happy dance. I can pretty much say I wasted the whole day doing nothing of what I was suppose to do. I am planning to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for your prayers CB and Yarnie. Right now we don't know what caused the tear in his lung, but it's been fixed, he's breathing on his own and is sleeping. SIL will hopefully get more info tomorrow morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'll make a sign: please remove suspenders before using toilet. Non compliance will result in public viewing of consequences, for a slight fee of course.


I'm sure that clip would have got a lot of hits if youtube had been available back then. I'm grateful that most of my silly incidents happened before everyone took pics with their phones.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I recieved an email from her, she is doing better swelling is going down . For now sounds like she is o.k.


Thanks for the update Yarnie, I'm relieved Janie is doing better. I hope someone is with her or checking in on her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a cooking one.http://www.quiznatic.com/so-you-think-you-can-bake-/results.html Master baker. I guessed on the ruler.


I guessed on a few of them but managed to get 8 right so that makes me a Master baker too :XD: -- in theory anyway, not if I had to make a real project


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWNwQg3xoJw&feature=share


thanks CB we all need to hear that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

deleted deleted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got an pm from Janie . She is doing ok. Her daughter is tending to her. She said to tell her friends . So I am telling her friends. Dh will be back in a few days.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got an pm from Janie . She is doing ok. Her daughter is tending to her. She said to tell her friends . So I am telling her friends. Dh will be back in a few days.


CB: Thanks so very much for the update re: our Janie. Whew! What a load off our minds that she has someone assisting her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Go to topic "Only Boys Aloud.

Welsh singers and oh their song is song in Welsh beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Go to topic "Only Boys Aloud.
> 
> Welsh singers and oh their song is song in Welsh beautiful just beautiful.


Thanks Yarnie; they were wonderful.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin Y'all!

I got a PM from Janie too and she says she's okay, just sore!

Thanks Yarnie for the tip about the "Only Boys Aloud" choir...they were goosebump awesome!

WCK...how is your brother doing? That has to be a scary thing!

We're taking the Great Smokey Mountain Train ride today. Temp about 70...color just about peak...should be fun!

Have a great one!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> I got a PM from Janie too and she says she's okay, just sore!
> 
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so glad she is all right. What a worry!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> I got a PM from Janie too and she says she's okay, just sore!
> 
> ...


Have a great train ride envy you has to be beautiful right now.

Also thank you for the great picture, I wonder what they look like. What a lovely one of those who are "Left" behind.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

There use to be a song the little grey cloud.

Well guess what he grew up and is following me around.

Guess he thought one day of the bright yellow thing up in the sky was just enough for a while.

Sure wish he would follow someone else around for a bit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> I got a PM from Janie too and she says she's okay, just sore!
> 
> ...


Have fun! 
The pic is how we see them. :shock: :roll:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> I got a PM from Janie too and she says she's okay, just sore!
> 
> ...


Love the picture of the dem. rally thanks and enjoy your train ride.
SARCASM ALERT!!!!!!
when you return things will be in much better shape, Obama has appointed the NEW Ebola czar. He is an Attorney, was chief of staff for Al Gore and Joe Biden campaign's, was involved in Fannie Mae, and signed off on the tax supported Solyndra extortion folly. He has no experience with infectious diseases. END OF SARCASM.

He, the czar, has only been involved in failures


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie and WCK I hope this cheers up you today.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=709110682499354


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> I got a PM from Janie too and she says she's okay, just sore!
> 
> ...


No updates on DB yet; thanks for asking. Have a wondeful time on the train, it sounds like fun.

Love the pic, it works well for so many following lib policies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie and WCK I hope this cheers up you today. http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=709110682499354


That dog loves music! Thanks for the smiles this morning - I'm sending it on to my SIL too, she will love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This pic was on the Diamond Yarn page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Diamond-Yarn/124860374263537?fref=nf

Putting on Fall Colours...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - so sorry to hear about your brother. I'm glad to hear he had successful surgery and is on the way to healing. Prayers to you and all concerned.

Jane - I'm glad to hear your injuries are healing as well - thankful to hear your daughter is able to come to help you. My prayers for quick healing from your pains.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> Have a great one!


LOVE your heads in the sand image, Gerslay.

Enjoy your train ride ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray our prayers were answered, Thank you Jesus for being with our friend Janie when we couldn`t be.
Thanks for letting me know. Now I can sleep good tonight.
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

westy....my love and prayers to your brother that he continues to heal. And my love and prayers surrounds you too westy &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I recieved an email from her, she is doing better swelling is going down . For now sounds like she is o.k.


I'm glad to hear this. It's such a worry knowing she is home alone now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sure that clip would have got a lot of hits if youtube had been available back then. I'm grateful that most of my silly incidents happened before everyone took pics with their phones.


Aren't we all grateful. I know I have some camping mishaps that would have gone viral had UTube been around. :XD: :XD:

Glad to hear that your brother is doing better. Sending major hugs his way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please pray for my youngest DB, he had emergency surgery for a collapsed lung today. He's in recovery now and is breathing ok; will find out more tomorrow.


Placed him in my daily prayers.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I recieved an email from her, she is doing better swelling is going down . For now sounds like she is o.k.


Thank you for letting us know, and thanks be to God for keeping her in His care.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a cooking one.http://www.quiznatic.com/so-you-think-you-can-bake-/results.html Master baker. I guessed on the ruler.


Me too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and I know how to get a perfectly burned up crusty pizza it goes well with pep toe biz al.


Love crusty pizza! It's the best kind! ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I meant to say he is going to kill us all. Too late for me to go back and change it.
> I have never seen anything like it. He doesn't care about anyone but himself. It all about parties and games. Worst president ever! I am praying we all do make it until 2016.


We should all pray about that and pray hard!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nope that is why I am so happy and can do my happy dance. I can pretty much say I wasted the whole day doing nothing of what I was suppose to do. I am planning to do it again tomorrow.


Yarnie, I am looking forward to the day I can actually do nothing all day. That is vacation for me. :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have a great train ride envy you has to be beautiful right now.
> 
> Also thank you for the great picture, I wonder what they look like. What a lovely one of those who are "Left" behind.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


They're showing their best side!  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This pic was on the Diamond Yarn page
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Diamond-Yarn/124860374263537?fref=nf
> 
> Putting on Fall Colours...


So cute! 
How is DB today?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm doing much better today with everything. Thanks for the PM's as it was good to hear from you sweet ladies! 

DH is heading home tomorrow morning so he will be home on Sunday. His trip was successful & I'll inform all of you soon by email. I'm so happy, happy!

Hope we all can get together soon. How are the plans going? I'll try to stay in a bubble until then!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

A friend called today & said Medicare is cutting off payment on her Oxygen! She has been using O2 for 5 years & that is as long as Medicare NOW pays for this.

Poor thing, she said I guess the Death Thing is true as w/o Oxygen she said Obama has killed me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm doing much better today with everything. Thanks for the PM's as it was good to hear from you sweet ladies!
> 
> DH is heading home tomorrow morning so he will be home on Sunday. His trip was successful & I'll inform all of you soon by email. I'm so happy, happy!
> 
> Hope we all can get together soon. How are the plans going? I'll try to stay in a bubble until then!


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> A friend called today & said Medicare is cutting off payment on her Oxygen!  She has been using O2 for 5 years & that is as long as Medicare NOW pays for this.
> 
> Poor thing, she said I guess the Death Thing is true as w/o Oxygen she said Obama has killed me!


Oh no! I hope they don't cut my mother's off.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray our Janies back!! Welcome back Janie ....it`s so wonderful to see you posting again. &#9829;
I hope your hubby takes over laundry duties for a while until you`ve healed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So happy to see you back Janie. Hope you're feeling better everyday.

Thanks so much for all your prayers for DB#3. He is improving, but still has a chest tube to drain fluids and is on oxygen. If all goes well, he will go home on Mon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to hear from you Jayne and WCK am really glad to hear he is on the mend for now.

Am off today for an excited trip 20 miles north. Why you ask to get Chicken food.

Would not want to just go 5 miles to get it no we have to make it a trip.

lGood thing won't be doing much around here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204908362097106&set=a.2184362096881.129898.1481853715&type=1&theater


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! I hope they don't cut my mother's off.


My friend said after 5 years on O2, Medicare no longer provides any O2 tanks or supplies. I have 3 years left!

Tell your mom to call her supplier & get the facts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray our Janies back!! Welcome back Janie ....it`s so wonderful to see you posting again. ♥
> I hope your hubby takes over laundry duties for a while until you`ve healed.


Thanks as I've missed all of you sweet ladies. Yes, I'm not doing anymore laundry!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So happy to see you back Janie. Hope you're feeling better everyday.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your prayers for DB#3. He is improving, but still has a chest tube to drain fluids and is on oxygen. If all goes well, he will go home on Mon.


Sending prayers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cute, you are getting very good at posting pictures! Good job!

I took this last night so all of you can see how I'm doing!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I need to take a nap so chat later. Hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I need to take a nap so chat later. Hugs.


Take care, Janeway.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yesterday was the last day this year with temperatures in the 70`s. For the next 10 days we`re expecting temperatures in the 50`s and 60`s.
Time to put on a sweater


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm doing much better today with everything. Thanks for the PM's as it was good to hear from you sweet ladies!
> 
> DH is heading home tomorrow morning so he will be home on Sunday. His trip was successful & I'll inform all of you soon by email. I'm so happy, happy!
> 
> Hope we all can get together soon. How are the plans going? I'll try to stay in a bubble until then!


This is good news, Jane! I'm thinking DH fulfilled the mission - that's terrific too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So happy to see you back Janie. Hope you're feeling better everyday.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your prayers for DB#3. He is improving, but still has a chest tube to drain fluids and is on oxygen. If all goes well, he will go home on Mon.


Did the doctors ever determine what caused his troubles? I'm glad to hear he is doing better, but it is still a scary time for you and family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

God's blessing for this day.

Good Morning friend's of the DP.

Everything must be done here by 12 as Packers will be playing. 
Got involve with last game really don't like football but oh my gosh I ended up yelling like my DIL. I really have to watch myself not nice to go off like that. Found can't knit and yell and lose count.

The streets will be empty here as they usually are during game. Never understood that before, now I get it. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> In Jan 1998 when the Packers won the Super Bowl, my daughter worked at Pizza Hut. She was the only waitress that afternoon as she did not care about football. During the game she had one customer. The delivery drivers were very busy. There must be a special connection between Wisconsinites and the Green Bay Packers.


Sounds about right to me. Road by us that usual has heavy traffic now empty except for one or two cars. They are so far ahead am losing interest. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did the doctors ever determine what caused his troubles? I'm glad to hear he is doing better, but it is still a scary time for you and family.


Thanks KPG. Today my family is HAPPY! DB's chest tubes were taken out yesterday and today he is back at home. He's still pretty sore and will have to take it easy for a while, but he's so glad to be home.

He hasn't had recent falls or blows to the chest so the doc's best guess is that the accident he and SIL were in 3 1/2 years ago created weak areas in some of his ribs that eventually broke and created the 2 punctures in the lung.

I bet you're super busy preparing for Christmas sales. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your beautiful creations.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> God's blessing for this day.
> 
> Good Morning friend's of the DP.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy the game and that your team wins. I've never been able to get excited about football or baseball and even hockey doesn't get much attention during the regular season.

You'll need to find a simple project where you don't need to count when the games are on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> In Jan 1998 when the Packers won the Super Bowl, my daughter worked at Pizza Hut. She was the only waitress that afternoon as she did not care about football. During the game she had one customer. The delivery drivers were very busy. There must be a special connection between Wisconsinites and the Green Bay Packers.


Do they play close by? Do you take your grands to a football game too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This is a simple and pretty shawl, but I think it would also look good in an afghan using a varigated and contrasting solid yarn.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-woven-stitch-shawl


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a simple and pretty shawl, but I think it would also look good in an afghan using a varigated and contrasting solid yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-woven-stitch-shawl


Beautiful!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Janeway said:


> My friend said after 5 years on O2, Medicare no longer provides any O2 tanks or supplies. I have 3 years left!
> 
> Tell your mom to call her supplier & get the facts.


That's not true.

Medicare only considers the older equipment obsolete AND DANGEROUS after 5 years as they 
tend to break down too much after that point and she simply needs to get a new contract with newer (safer) equipment. Medicare still pays what it did. (80%)

Obamacare did this, in part, because DME'S 
were refusing to replace tho aging equipment and people were being put in dangerous situations and or conning the 
elderly to buy equipment they didnt need.

So DON'T call the supplier and expect honest answers, there the ones that try to.scam the elderly into using cheaper equipment.

She needs to have her doctor write out a very specific prescription for the make/model of the oxegen equipment and then the DME is required to provide THAT SPECIFIC equipment.

Otherwise, the DME will stick the elderly with the more cheaply made or poorly "refurbished" equipment.

I promise you medicare will continue to pay for the oxigen rentals etc the way it always did at 80 perent.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm doing much better today with everything. Thanks for the PM's as it was good to hear from you sweet ladies!
> 
> DH is heading home tomorrow morning so he will be home on Sunday. His trip was successful & I'll inform all of you soon by email. I'm so happy, happy!
> 
> Hope we all can get together soon. How are the plans going? I'll try to stay in a bubble until then!


So happy to have you back on Denim, Janie. Hope you continue to improve. Sad about your friend's oxygen not being covered by Medicare any longer. Why am I not surprised? Didn't they mention that Death panels will come into existence? Sounds like they're here.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a simple and pretty shawl, but I think it would also look good in an afghan using a varigated and contrasting solid yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-woven-stitch-shawl


Lovely shawl, Kitty. I'm not familiar with Noro yarn, but I have seen many mentions of it. All good ones, it seems. Downloaded the pattern and will investigate the yarn. Do you have it and have you worked with it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a simple and pretty shawl, but I think it would also look good in an afghan using a varigated and contrasting solid yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-woven-stitch-shawl


Ohhh I like that yarn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is 2 hours away. Tickets are very difficult to get. The waiting list for season tickets is very long. Maybe if I put my name on their list, my grands may be able to buy them when they are 40. Then I am not inclined to go since it is outdoors. The stadium is known as the "frozen tundra."
> The Brewers are indoors and tickets are always available for Monday to Thursday's games. and much cheaper. There are deals too. Two years ago, For $100, tickets for the game, tickets for Milwaukee Zoo and a T-shirt, for 5 of us.


I can see where the Brewers are a much better option. Can. football games are outdoors too. The Grey Cup finals will be in Vancouver so weather will probably be much better at the end of Nov. than most other cities would be.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Lovely shawl, Kitty. I'm not familiar with Noro yarn, but I have seen many mentions of it. All good ones, it seems. Downloaded the pattern and will investigate the yarn. Do you have it and have you worked with it?


I like most Noro yarns, but there are quite a few knitters that don't like it. It is a single ply yarn so tighter knitters sometimes have the yarn break. The yarn doesn't always feel soft until after it's been washed. But the colours are so vibrant and they're hand dyed so they are never exactly the same even in the same lots, which makes it easier to make substitutions if necessary.

I think any combination of varigated and solid yarn would look lovely in that pattern - the slip stitches just meld the colours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Righter Village of News

Hey we are always right.

Letters to me, you are lucky I answer them.


No no you have it wrong again. Last year it was the hey/hay

This year it is the fall over,not on my body I would not get up.

It is the fall "Fes ta vole. Next year check with me, thats if you can rmember. By the way We would appreciate you picking up your wig's they are all over town. If it is hot don't wear the blame things.

Weather you want me to do the weather too. O.k. here it goes. Stand outside if your ddo becomes on done it is windy.
If you go outside and get wet it is raining. If you see white things floating around it snowing. If you see a bight bright yellow thing in sky it's sunny. Now if you step outside and it's cold how dumb can you be, put a coat on. If you get blasted with hot air take off clothes. No not all of them, one thing this village does not need is to see a free for all when you remove everything. Just use common sense, which seems to lacking here of late.

Now on to more important things. The fall fest ta vole was a hit as usual. The Pumpkin Bowling was a big hit.
So big in fact we had a lot of over throws. It was just smacking. There was a bit of a disagreement with a couple of you. Don't think it was necessary to wack said person over the head. It was just swell time. Lots of swelling if I say so. I can say what every I want.

Also to the Band wonderful this year again. No one was on the "Right" page as usual. A little off key wow you all were more then offfffff key. Must say though the trombone section sure were great at knocking the fluteies off the map. What a hit that was.
Also next time that weird O yells out all fall down. Get a grip ladys. The head major ette or dear friend Gerr yua lost control and knock out half the band with her thing a ma gig. That long stick with a ball on top. I don't have to know what it is called get over it. Plus watching the falling was not a good picture for our Wee cost keepers photo opo.I did enjoy them though it was funny watching all of you getting up especial the Tuba gal with her head stuck in the top of it.

Love to Laugh has gone spinning knots. E gads she had spun a ball of yarn so big could hardly get it out of the store. Was taking it down to the Knit not of your life. well you know how that goes. that ball was wrap all over town, lamp post cars buildings even a couple of women disappered. Not a pretty picture but sure nice color. Well any way by the time she got to the Knit Knot only had about a skein left so wound up winding it up with several stops to have a bit of tea. 

Wee the b has a new fall tea Vita man DDDDD tea. Had a couple of cups myself had trouble walking after that. But seems everyone has a problem walking after her tea parties at her Shoppee.

At Kurlly Pretty Girls Decorating Shopee (we are going Shoopee this month it is earier to spell, so get over it.) New fall colors are Lime green with a splash of off red or looks like red. She will be doing a window display when she gets done with last years pot a dot's sale.

Bump her kins is opening fall gym streachy pants exercise classes . She will be using stripper poles this year. Hang on for the weight lost doing this one. She will be doing body counts after each class. Also EMS will be standing by.

Car verr community garden was missing a few large tomatoes this year. But was lovely amoung the weeds .

Jaye Her Way has a pretty good idea who pouch the said tomatoes. Seem said person was posting pictures all over village wanting everyone to think it was from her garden. One problem she has no garden.

Lots of Laughs will not be in charge of decorating for Christmas in village. Wonder why?

Seem a lot of tripping here and there this year. Cause by L too laugh was not as funny as was thought. You can't imagaine how many women were flying off with yarn spin on the go.

So please if you want a bit of order around this village someone come up with a better idea for the Christmas hoo down.

Gally Girl has open a bed and breakfuss. Unbelieveable how the animals roma around a. You haven't live till you wake up with a donkey standing over you. But business is picking up. She gives you a shovel and tells you how to clean up what is left behind, and there is alot of behinds left.

Elections again this year. No she did not vote more then three times. Our lovely Joey is again Mayor. By the way she promise to lower taxes as campaign. Then found out that the Left overs raise them again.Poor lady she has her hands full now cutting back on budds eit. Seem Car ver will be doing shoveling by hand this year,along with a few of us in village. Buy a snow plow blower thing ladies before prices
go up.
Kucky Loo's Pizza palor is doing well. She is stocking up the dough for the winter dance. She up the price of her gormat pizzaz's. One meat ball and sauce is about it .All thought the ball is bigger then the pizzazes. Make it interesting trying to eat the bugger.

Slow gal has been camping around the village. Her bon fires have become a hit with those marshmallow roast. But really Slow you have to find away to not keep trimming trees. They look like poles we will have to wrap christmas light around them instead of drapping like trees.

Bon Bon's candy and Ice Cream parlor (yes Bump er Kins as become to busy with the excerise gym thing). Well any way Bon Bon and that red haired lady now have a new flavor of the month or so. Whistle berry. You will be whistling a tune after you get a taste of that combo. Nothing sweet about it. Makes you wonder if she ever did a cooking class.

Joke Kims has been busy at the clothing and animal store of late. What she is doing is beyond me. She keeps disappearing something about cabining what ever that is. She really has a firm grip on things. Seems has a problem selling anything. Last heard she was taking everything she sells back with the words oh I like that one I can't sell it. Her stock is growning leap and bounds. She really does need to get a new grip on things.

Knot Crazy has gone east to get a hold of some new Herbs no not her husband again. Please let it go, no not Herbs. Oh forget it yes I said forget it not four got it. 

New women on the scene go joes zero. Opening a new shopee. 
Are you ready for this. 
A resturant with soups. Full Body soup that you will die for..... Love the Juke boxes"Every Body needs a Body" my favorite song.

Boy oh boy I am tired from all of this newie news. I can almost hear the choir singing right now. I am buying ear plugs for this years Christmas Carol a lers. They have one key off key.

Off to do some work on the back of shopee. Seem I am leaving a paper trail and people are getting tired of my trail and tails of tales of trails. 
Get over it, I have. Have a happy nothing day It's tomorrow we will all celebrate by doing nothing.

Forgot Photo ops will be here as soon as World cat kan.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like most Noro yarns, but there are quite a few knitters that don't like it. It is a single ply yarn so tighter knitters sometimes have the yarn break. The yarn doesn't always feel soft until after it's been washed. But the colours are so vibrant and they're hand dyed so they are never exactly the same even in the same lots, which makes it easier to make substitutions if necessary.
> 
> I think any combination of varigated and solid yarn would look lovely in that pattern - the slip stitches just meld the colours.


My most complimented sweaters are made with Noro yarns.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village of News
> 
> Hey we are always right.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady,

You are a very special person! Thank you for not forgetting me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I never forget you sweet lady you use to be Lucky Loo. I just keep changing all your names. It part of my nature to do and get silly.

Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy doing it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I never forget you sweet lady you use to be Lucky Loo. I just keep changing all your names. It part of my nature to do and get silly.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy doing it.


I totally enjoyed your post. You are soooo sweet!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG. Today my family is HAPPY! DB's chest tubes were taken out yesterday and today he is back at home. He's still pretty sore and will have to take it easy for a while, but he's so glad to be home.
> 
> He hasn't had recent falls or blows to the chest so the doc's best guess is that the accident he and SIL were in 3 1/2 years ago created weak areas in some of his ribs that eventually broke and created the 2 punctures in the lung.
> 
> I bet you're super busy preparing for Christmas sales. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your beautiful creations.


Was that the car wreck they were in? I am so glad he is healing.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village of News
> 
> Hey we are always right.
> 
> ...


Hill air E us and Bril yent as U zoo L!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> That's not true.
> 
> Medicare only considers the older equipment obsolete AND DANGEROUS after 5 years as they
> tend to break down too much after that point and she simply needs to get a new contract with newer (safer) equipment. Medicare still pays what it did. (80%)
> ...


I appreciate your input, but my friend said Medicare refused to pay for any O2 equipment or supplies. She does not have the money to pay this expense & has COPD.

I will tell her what you said so we will see how it turns out! I hope you are right!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, I love your news!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village of News
> 
> Hey we are always right.
> 
> ...


Yarnie: You are just too much! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> That's not true.
> 
> Medicare only considers the older equipment obsolete AND DANGEROUS after 5 years as they
> tend to break down too much after that point and she simply needs to get a new contract with newer (safer) equipment. Medicare still pays what it did. (80%)
> ...


You can't promise anything about insurance.
:shock: :roll:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s almost Halloween


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can't promise anything about insurance.
> :shock: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village of News
> 
> Hey we are always right.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing us up to date on the latest from Righters Village, Janie. Good chance you might get the Pull Its Her Prize for community affairs information news. :thumbup:  ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My most complimented sweaters are made with Noro yarns.


Their colorways always caught my eye and impressed me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s almost Halloween


Pics are spot on and hilarious!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Their colorways always caught my eye and impressed me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie you crack me up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Nite All! Talk again tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Nite All! Talk again tomorrow.♥


Nite, Jokim. I am going to sleep, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yay Yarnie - the newest edition of the Righter's Village News is as good as always. You always get the news just RIGHT!

Watch for photo ops.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for bringing us up to date on the latest from Righters Village, Janie. Good chance you might get the Pull Its Her Prize for community affairs information news. :thumbup:  ♥


 :thumbup:

Night, Jokim


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Hill air E us and Bril yent as U zoo L!!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol: Love it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s almost Halloween


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh so i put pot roast in crock pot put on high and the sweet know it all cook tells me it's done. So I said fine you thing it's done its done. Need to cook another hour. So i took it out cut some of it up thew vegs on the plate. Oh my gosh that done meal was hard to chew meat crisp vegs. So put lid on and cook it anothe hour. Oh my gosh was it good everything done. Guess what he even like his second helping. Men so wise so smart, question that in this house sometimes. Love him but really not an expert in everything that he thinks he is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We went up north Friday. We got into the worst traffic . The Razorbacks were playing in Little Rock. Plus the State Fair, high school ball games. We forgot Bill Clinton (Blah) was in Little rock telling everyone to get out and vote democratic.Where is Bon when you want to cuss and spit? He was just on the news here. :thumbdown: :|


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s almost Halloween


They look a lot better with those outfits then the what they wear in outing for the empty jobs they do. Also if Nancy has another face lift she won't be able to move her lips.

hey want to contribute to the Nancy Face lift fund. Just thing what it will mean to her and boy what it will mean to all of us. :thumbup: no more noise from the lips but a lisp.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We went up north Friday. We got into the worst traffic . The Razorbacks were playing in Little Rock. Plus the State Fair, high school ball games. We forgot Bill Clinton (Blah) was in Little rock telling everyone to get out and vote democratic.Where is Bon when you want to cuss and spit? He was just on the news here. :thumbdown: :|


Bon appointed me the spit cuss person in charge till she gets back so

pew tooie #$$%HJKD_L>?#1985mrhs="""/??/spb spb spb bps ta gag/
O.k. she didn't really appoint me but someone has to do it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon appointed me the spit cuss person in charge till she gets back so
> 
> pew tooie #$$%HJKD_L>?#1985mrhs="""/??/spb spb spb bps ta gag/
> O.k. she didn't really appoint me but someone has to do it.


Thanks I was doing a little myself the other day when we were traveling. Plus a ton of construction to slow us down. I saw some pretty trees and mountains. The leaves haven't turned yet either. I was a little disappointed at that but still pretty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh so i put pot roast in crock pot put on high and the sweet know it all cook tells me it's done. So I said fine you thing it's done its done. Need to cook another hour. So i took it out cut some of it up thew vegs on the plate. Oh my gosh that done meal was hard to chew meat crisp vegs. So put lid on and cook it anothe hour. Oh my gosh was it good everything done. Guess what he even like his second helping. Men so wise so smart, question that in this house sometimes. Love him but really not an expert in everything that he thinks he is.


I guess he was too hungry to wait! I made turkey soup in the crockpot yesterday and it smelled soooo good when I came home from work. A couple more servings for us in the freezer for another day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We went up north Friday. We got into the worst traffic . The Razorbacks were playing in Little Rock. Plus the State Fair, high school ball games. We forgot Bill Clinton (Blah) was in Little rock telling everyone to get out and vote democratic.Where is Bon when you want to cuss and spit? He was just on the news here. :thumbdown: :|


So he still comes to the old home state once in a while does he?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So he still comes to the old home state once in a while does he?


Just when he wants something. :shock: :roll: I haven't seen her around lately. Maybe she is rocking the grandbaby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

014s Clinton Democrats crashing and burning
posted at 3:31 pm on October 19, 2014 by Noah Rotham

For all the analysis which correctly notes that associating with President Barack Obama is no relief for Democrats running in 2014, particularly those in red states, it is those Democratic politicians running as Clinton Democrats who are watching their campaigns implode.

Self-proclaimed Clinton Democrats are struggling this election cycle, and not even their powerful namesakes may be enough to save them, The Hill reported on Sunday. Both Bill and Hillary Clinton have tried to turn on their charms to help centrist Democrats in Kentucky and Arkansas. But as candidates in both states are slipping, help from the partys preeminent power couple is falling short.

The Hill noted two of the most prominent examples of Democratic candidates shunning the president in favor of the Clinton label, Kentucky Secretary of State Allison Lundergan Grimes and Arkansas Sen. Mark Pryor, are rapidly seeing their electoral prospects dwindle.

Even where former President Bill Clinton served as governor for two terms and remains wildly popular, he is getting little traction in the effort to ensure Democrats retain control of that states Senate seat and governors mansion. Despite their close ties to the Clintons, their efforts to distance themselves from a deeply unpopular current president may not work, The Hill reported.

In a way, it would be a mistake to read too much into this dynamic. It is a midterm cycle, after all, and it is only a partys most partisan voters (primarily the energized supporters of the out-party) who usually turn out in midterm years. What is instructive ahead of 2016 are those Democrats who are enthused to turn out in support of liberal candidates this cycle. Its not pro-Clinton moderates, but Obama-backing progressives who are most likely to head to the polls despite anti-Democratic headwinds.

With the exception of Pew Research Center, few polling outlets break down respondents by ideology in that granular a fashion, but most who provide cross tabs do poll by ideology and party affiliation. A recent Washington Post/ABC News survey revealed that, among just registered voters, 65 percent of self-described liberal voters were absolutely certain to vote in November. Another 14 percent said they probably would vote while 15 percent more self-identified liberals said their likelihood to vote was no better than 50-50. Among registered Democrats, 63 percent said they were certain to vote while 17 percent conceded they might not show up at the polls at all.

And this is on a national level. In those Appalachian states that voted for Bill Clinton twice but have since grown only more Republican, that trend is likely to be more pronounced.

Republicans, however, remain wary of the Clinton brand, even in this years GOP-leaning contests. Im not worried about Bill Clintons support for Mark Pryor, Rep. Tom Cotton (R-AR) recently told ABC News. Im worried about Mark Pryors support for Barack Obama.

That is the line that will most hurt Pryor among Republican-leaning and centrist voters in Arkansas, and it is the association that will damage Grimes most in Kentucky. But Obamas core supporters in these states  single women, students, African-Americans  who are the least likely to forget to vote on November 4 and who likely resent the distance from the president that Clinton Democrats are currently trying to seek. If there are lessons to be learned for 2016 in these contests, they are in that dynamic.

This post has been updated since its original publication.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night WCK. http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=pretzel&v_t=customfirefoxright-ff


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon appointed me the spit cuss person in charge till she gets back so
> 
> pew tooie #$$%HJKD_L>?#1985mrhs="""/??/spb spb spb bps ta gag/
> O.k. she didn't really appoint me but someone has to do it.


and you've done it so well!!! Karverr would be proud :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night WCK. http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=pretzel&v_t=customfirefoxright-ff


 :lol: the best laugh I've had today. Thanks CB. Good night and sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: the best laugh I've had today. Thanks CB. Good night and sleep well.


XX♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 014s Clinton Democrats crashing and burning
> posted at 3:31 pm on October 19, 2014 by Noah Rotham
> 
> For all the analysis which correctly notes that associating with President Barack Obama is no relief for Democrats running in 2014, particularly those in red states, it is those Democratic politicians running as Clinton Democrats who are watching their campaigns implode.
> ...


When the Dems have to send out Bill Clinton to prop up morale there's trouble in River City!

It's really bad when the morale booster is an immoral slimeball!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> When the Dems have to send out Bill Clinton to prop up morale there's trouble in River City!


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB and Yarnie - I'm back. No time to read today - mountains of laundry, BUT - I always have time for a little spittin' and cussin'.

Here goes:
@#%&I%*^&$#$%^&*(&^ ptooey ptooey and hawwwwk ptooey (*&^%$#@

Do with this what you wish!

Hi, everybody - had a great trip - so much fun - did not suffer exhaustion!! Details later - the dryer is ready to buzz. I missed you all - so glad to be on here again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB and Yarnie - I'm back. No time to read today - mountains of laundry, BUT - I always have time for a little spittin' and cussin'.
> 
> Here goes:
> @#%&I%*^&$#$%^&*(&^ ptooey ptooey and hawwwwk ptooey (*&^%$#@
> ...


Great to hear from you Bon!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a simple and pretty shawl, but I think it would also look good in an afghan using a varigated and contrasting solid yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-woven-stitch-shawl


Thanks WCK. I love it and am going to give it try.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> CB and Yarnie - I'm back. No time to read today - mountains of laundry, BUT - I always have time for a little spittin' and cussin'.
> 
> Here goes:
> @#%&I%*^&$#$%^&*(&^ ptooey ptooey and hawwwwk ptooey (*&^%$#@
> ...


I hear ya bon
I`ve been cussing so much about this administration since 2008, some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome.
By all accounts 0bola himself has quite the potty mouth when he doesn`t get his own way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hear ya bon
> I`ve been cussing so much about this administration since 2008, some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome.
> By all accounts 0bola himself has quite the potty mouth when he doesn`t get his own way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village of News
> .


Thanks Yarnie. Alway enjoy reading the RV news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB and Yarnie - I'm back. No time to read today - mountains of laundry, BUT - I always have time for a little spittin' and cussin'.
> 
> Here goes:
> @#%&I%*^&$#$%^&*(&^ ptooey ptooey and hawwwwk ptooey (*&^%$#@
> ...


I am happy you are back. Later fill us in on details. You were missed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I was doing a little myself the other day when we were traveling. Plus a ton of construction to slow us down. I saw some pretty trees and mountains. The leaves haven't turned yet either. I was a little disappointed at that but still pretty.


CB, the newspeople are telling us that it is just coming into leaf turning season around here. I do not see signs of it yet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> CB and Yarnie - I'm back. No time to read today - mountains of laundry, BUT - I always have time for a little spittin' and cussin'.
> 
> Here goes:
> @#%&I%*^&$#$%^&*(&^ ptooey ptooey and hawwwwk ptooey (*&^%$#@
> ...


Glad you're back safe and sound.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG. Today my family is HAPPY! DB's chest tubes were taken out yesterday and today he is back at home. He's still pretty sore and will have to take it easy for a while, but he's so glad to be home.
> 
> He hasn't had recent falls or blows to the chest so the doc's best guess is that the accident he and SIL were in 3 1/2 years ago created weak areas in some of his ribs that eventually broke and created the 2 punctures in the lung.
> 
> I bet you're super busy preparing for Christmas sales. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your beautiful creations.


Such great news and still so scary how it suddenly came upon him. Today, as in my e-mail I told you, is a HAPPY DAY for our family as well. :-D :-D :-D :-D

I'm not doing so well preparing for my craft fair; that is seven or eight weeks away - gulp ... I work best under pressure and have already opened the assembly line and started to gear up in my craft studio. I never believe I have enough made, yet always come home with product, so I shouldn't stress over what I accomplish. Other than last year selling out of my bowls within the first minutes, I have steady sales all day long.

I had a business appointment every day last week - not too happy about how this week is shaping up either - but good business is good business.

It is only a hobby, so thankfully, we're not dependent on the income. My goal is to offer quality creations for my customers and fulfill their need for a gift or something pleasing to them. I love having folks want to purchase and be pleased they are getting quality at value prices. Can't make me more happy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> This is a simple and pretty shawl, but I think it would also look good in an afghan using a varigated and contrasting solid yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-woven-stitch-shawl


Hey - I recognize that yarn - I have some from a great person and friend. Don't know how that came to be, but so be it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It is 2 hours away. Tickets are very difficult to get. The waiting list for season tickets is very long. Maybe if I put my name on their list, my grands may be able to buy them when they are 40. Then I am not inclined to go since it is outdoors. The stadium is known as the "frozen tundra."
> The Brewers are indoors and tickets are always available for Monday to Thursday's games. and much cheaper. There are deals too. Two years ago, For $100, tickets for the game, tickets for Milwaukee Zoo and a T-shirt, for 5 of us.


I love pro football - never care to watch college though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village of News
> 
> Hey we are always right.
> 
> Letters to me, you are lucky I answer them.


Uh, I'm glad you picked up that the new colors to by styling are lime and red this year - one of my most fav combos, other than turquoise and red. But I do have a problem with Love to Laugh doing the decorating, she takes too many breaks and isn't pulling her weight string the lights around the right side of the village.

She needs to be replaced for knot being the brightest bulb in the pack either. LEDs just don't cut it ... we need and display ONLY the best and brightest. Please replace her with Leadfoot - the bandit twins and get our Righters' Village a rockin' :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I totally enjoyed your post. You are soooo sweet!


Flattery will get you nowhere with that one. Pie is a better option.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> It`s almost Halloween


Perfect for the season WBee. Aren't the Dems funny in their desperation? I'm loving listening to them squirm and especially their attempts to distance themselves from our 0-in-chief.

I hope enough informed voters come out and vote in the mid-terms, well, at least more voters than the cheaters the Dems will drag out who steal elections with fraudulent votes cash an other party shenanigans.

Have you heard all that 0 is planning and doing for his dream for a one-party system?

I just listened to this:
http://www.dickmorris.com/supreme-court-decision-upholding-photo-id-far-reaching-implications-dick-morris-tv-lunch-alert/?utm_source=dmreports&utm_medium=dmreports&utm_campaign=dmreports

Hoorah for the Supreme Court and Texas!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> When the Dems have to send out Bill Clinton to prop up morale there's trouble in River City!
> 
> It's really bad when the morale booster is an immoral slimeball!


You can say that again ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I hear ya bon
> I`ve been cussing so much about this administration since 2008, some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome.
> By all accounts 0bola himself has quite the potty mouth when he doesn`t get his own way.


 :XD: :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Last week, among an adult birthday party, visiting with out-of-town guests (so great - so fun!), business appointments and a potluck adult B'day party and catching a movie and winterizing for the season, I tried this new recipe for the take-a-dish party.

Four ladies wanted the recipe, so since I typed it up for them, I'll share it here as well. It was simple and well received.

*Chicken Broccoli Casserole*

2 cups cooked chicken, cut in bite-size pieces (skinless/boneless)
2 small heads broccoli (about 2 cups - I use only the florets, not the stems)
2 1/2 - 3 cups cooked rice
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup flour
14 oz chicken broth (I use low sodium)
1 chicken bouillon cube (I use about 2 Tblsps Chicken Flavor - Better than Bouillon paste)
1/2 cup cream (I use light cream)
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, divided

Chop and cook the chicken. Cut the broccoli heads into 1-2 inch pieces and cook until tender. (I steam the broccoli). If you boil the broccoli, drain once cooked. Cook the rice according to directions. Melt the butter in a pan; blend in the flour. Add the chicken broth and bouillon cube (or paste) and stir until thick. Stir in the cream, pepper, Parmesan Cheese and 1 cup of the cheese. Remove from heat. In a preheated oven at 350, in a 9 x 13 dish, layer the rice, broccoli, chicken and sauce. Then sprinkle the remaining cup of cheese on top. Bake for 20-30 minutes, or until heated through.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfect for the season WBee.  Aren't the Dems funny in their desperation? I'm loving listening to them squirm and especially their attempts to distance themselves from our 0-in-chief.
> 
> I hope enough informed voters come out and vote in the mid-terms, well, at least more voters than the cheaters the Dems will drag out who steal elections with fraudulent votes cash an other party shenanigans.
> 
> ...


Amen to that Gifty ♥
I was just listening to Jamie Dupree on Sean Hannity's show earlier. Jamie is in WV and he said that the Republicans seem well informed and enthusiastic about this election. Hopefully we`ll see the last of career politicians like Nick Rahall who only thinks of himself and not his district. The miners here dislike him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Amen to that Gifty ♥
> I was just listening to Jamie Dupree on Sean Hannity's show earlier. Jamie is in WV and he said that the Republicans seem well informed and enthusiastic about this election. Hopefully we`ll see the last of career politicians like Nick Rahall who only thinks of himself and not his district. The miners here dislike him.


I'm interested to see what plays out in CO and Kentucky as well. LA could keep the country in limbo until December with a run-off. Oh, the joys of elections ... :shock:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon appointed me the spit cuss person in charge till she gets back so
> 
> pew tooie #$$%HJKD_L>?#1985mrhs="""/??/spb spb spb bps ta gag/
> O.k. she didn't really appoint me but someone has to do it.


And you do it so well yarnie


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome back Bon, Again you have been missed


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> It`s almost Halloween


OMG those are so funny :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I was surprised that NYT came out with the piece about the chem. warfare found in Irag,it was kept out of the media and kept secret from Congress. Pentagon didn't want it to be reported. Alot more to this story, I haven't had time to search it out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Flattery will get you nowhere with that one. Pie is a better option.


KPG,
You crack me up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last week, among an adult birthday party, visiting with out-of-town guests (so great - so fun!), business appointments and a potluck adult B'day party and catching a movie and winterizing for the season, I tried this new recipe for the take-a-dish party.
> 
> Four ladies wanted the recipe, so since I typed it up for them, I'll share it here as well. It was simple and well received.
> 
> ...


Yummm! We both like to cook!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last week, among an adult birthday party, visiting with out-of-town guests (so great - so fun!), business appointments and a potluck adult B'day party and catching a movie and winterizing for the season, I tried this new recipe for the take-a-dish party.
> 
> Four ladies wanted the recipe, so since I typed it up for them, I'll share it here as well. It was simple and well received.
> 
> ...


Thanks KPG, it sounds great, I love everything in it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks KPG, it sounds great, I love everything in it.


Yes, thank you, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> CB and Yarnie - I'm back. No time to read today - mountains of laundry, BUT - I always have time for a little spittin' and cussin'.
> 
> Here goes:
> @#%&I%*^&$#$%^&*(&^ ptooey ptooey and hawwwwk ptooey (*&^%$#@
> ...


Glad to see you back Bonnie! Looking forward to hearing about your adventures with the grands.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Such great news and still so scary how it suddenly came upon him. Today, as in my e-mail I told you, is a HAPPY DAY for our family as well. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> I'm not doing so well preparing for my craft fair; that is seven or eight weeks away - gulp ... I work best under pressure and have already opened the assembly line and started to gear up in my craft studio. I never believe I have enough made, yet always come home with product, so I shouldn't stress over what I accomplish. Other than last year selling out of my bowls within the first minutes, I have steady sales all day long.
> 
> ...


Once you get that production line going, there is no stopping you -- after all, you you have lightening energy working for you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey - I recognize that yarn - I have some from a great person and friend. Don't know how that came to be, but so be it.


Did you ever decide on a project for it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

KPG -- 
Chicken Broccoli recipe sounds a lot like one of our family favourites that my SIL makes. Thanks for posting, I'll add this one to the collection.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> When the Dems have to send out Bill Clinton to prop up morale there's trouble in River City!
> 
> It's really bad when the morale booster is an immoral slimeball!


Spot on,Gerslay! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB and Yarnie - I'm back. No time to read today - mountains of laundry, BUT - I always have time for a little spittin' and cussin'.
> 
> Here goes:
> @#%&I%*^&$#$%^&*(&^ ptooey ptooey and hawwwwk ptooey (*&^%$#@
> ...


Welcome back to Denim country, Bon!♥♥♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hear ya bon
> I`ve been cussing so much about this administration since 2008, some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome.
> By all accounts 0bola himself has quite the potty mouth when he doesn`t get his own way.


Like that moniker, WendyBee! :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Once you get that production line going, there is no stopping you -- after all, you you have lightening energy working for you!


Owls are still in style. 
Love the cartoon WCK :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/namehidden?sess=r3#r307206106185913086
Colorful one.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB and Yarnie - I'm back. No time to read today - mountains of laundry, BUT - I always have time for a little spittin' and cussin'.
> 
> Here goes:
> @#%&I%*^&$#$%^&*(&^ ptooey ptooey and hawwwwk ptooey (*&^%$#@
> ...


Welcome home, Bon! Glad to hear you had fun and still have some energy left!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hear ya bon
> I`ve been cussing so much about this administration since 2008, some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome.
> By all accounts 0bola himself has quite the potty mouth when he doesn`t get his own way.


Tourettes....that's funny!

I heard the same thing about O...that he can throw quite a temper tantrum!

Poor baby.....


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Such great news and still so scary how it suddenly came upon him. Today, as in my e-mail I told you, is a HAPPY DAY for our family as well. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> I'm not doing so well preparing for my craft fair; that is seven or eight weeks away - gulp ... I work best under pressure and have already opened the assembly line and started to gear up in my craft studio. I never believe I have enough made, yet always come home with product, so I shouldn't stress over what I accomplish. Other than last year selling out of my bowls within the first minutes, I have steady sales all day long.
> 
> ...


You are one busy lady!

I saw your stack of microwave bowls and it reminded me that I have one of those for potatoes in the mic, but I've been wondering if I can use it for other things?

Any ideas?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Back home from a visit with lung specialist so on more prednisone ( not sure of spelling) as lungs not clear yet. Stomach still bothering me & scheduled for another scope Nov. 4 to see what is still going on. 

Lost another 2 lbs since last week. I may fit into those same ear rings I wore in high school soon!

Glad you are home Bon, & hope rest of you are OK. I'll Keep sending prayers to those who needs healing.

Righter Village News made me laugh--good work Yarnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/namehidden?sess=r3#r307206106185913086
> Colorful one.


Elegant one.... hmmm...............


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last week, among an adult birthday party, visiting with out-of-town guests (so great - so fun!), business appointments and a potluck adult B'day party and catching a movie and winterizing for the season, I tried this new recipe for the take-a-dish party.
> 
> Four ladies wanted the recipe, so since I typed it up for them, I'll share it here as well. It was simple and well received.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Chicken Divan but with rice instead of noodles...and I think you forgot the sour cream! (just kidding) Did you saute the chicken and/or braise it in the broth?

I must try it...and soon!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

There are days when DH would win out ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Once you get that production line going, there is no stopping you -- after all, you you have lightening energy working for you!


I love love love the wise guys...especially since I'm a wise guy too!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/namehidden?sess=r3#r307206106185913086
> Colorful one.


 :roll: elegant one ???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> When the Dems have to send out Bill Clinton to prop up morale there's trouble in River City!
> 
> It's really bad when the morale booster is an immoral slimeball!


Yes, it is. And now Monica of the Blue Dress is back. What an interesting reminder of the misery of the Clinton years.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm interested to see what plays out in CO and Kentucky as well. LA could keep the country in limbo until December with a run-off. Oh, the joys of elections ... :shock:


Crossing my fingers here in NC...it's going to be close!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hear ya bon
> I`ve been cussing so much about this administration since 2008, some people think I have Tourettes Syndrome.
> By all accounts 0bola himself has quite the potty mouth when he doesn`t get his own way.


I'll bet he does. Ptooey!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/namehidden?sess=r3#r307206106185913086
> Colorful one.


Huh? Mine says the Colorful One too and I didn't even do the quiz! LOLOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am happy you are back. Later fill us in on details. You were missed.


Thanks, CB! Busy all day. Kids here tomorrow. I'll be on when I can! Lots to catch up on - chatty on Denim this past weekend!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Glad you're back safe and sound.


Thanks, Solo. It's always good to come home.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Goodnight CB, Jokim, WCK, WeeBee, Bon...cya tamale!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Such great news and still so scary how it suddenly came upon him. Today, as in my e-mail I told you, is a HAPPY DAY for our family as well. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> I'm not doing so well preparing for my craft fair; that is seven or eight weeks away - gulp ... I work best under pressure and have already opened the assembly line and started to gear up in my craft studio. I never believe I have enough made, yet always come home with product, so I shouldn't stress over what I accomplish. Other than last year selling out of my bowls within the first minutes, I have steady sales all day long.
> 
> ...


I'm happy for all of you who have had good news!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Uh, I'm glad you picked up that the new colors to by styling are lime and red this year - one of my most fav combos, other than turquoise and red. But I do have a problem with Love to Laugh doing the decorating, she takes too many breaks and isn't pulling her weight string the lights around the right side of the village.
> 
> She needs to be replaced for knot being the brightest bulb in the pack either. LEDs just don't cut it ... we need and display ONLY the best and brightest. Please replace her with Leadfoot - the bandit twins and get our Righters' Village a rockin' :XD:


Interesting - GS chose colors for his blanket - teal, lime green, white, and a touch of red. I wasn't sure - but he's very artistic - good with color and design. Looks like lime and red are "in" this year - good to know!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good nite and sweet dreams, all.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Goodnight CB, Jokim, WCK, WeeBee, Bon...cya tamale!


Night Gerslay. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Photos for the latest edition of the Righter's Village News....

If you've ever wondered how our esteemed editor comes up with the weather forecast, here is her amazing secret device -- it's never wrong, The Amazing Weather Worm.

The Fes ta vole pumpkins were fantastic, the best ever, thanks to our master Karverr

The trombones got a little battered when they ran into the flutes, but being the innovative thinkers we are they have been remade into shoes, not quite as cute as puppy shoes, but still cute. SORRY - technical difficulties adding pic, will try again!

Pole dancing is a tough workout, good thing EMS is standing by

The mini donkeys not only provide great wake-up call service, they also give shuttle service around the Village


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Tourettes....that's funny!
> 
> I heard the same thing about O...that he can throw quite a temper tantrum!
> 
> Poor baby.....


Here`s what President Stompy foot needs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL WCK and WendyB love all the pics.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Interesting - GS chose colors for his blanket - teal, lime green, white, and a touch of red. I wasn't sure - but he's very artistic - good with color and design. Looks like lime and red are "in" this year - good to know!


Bon that is a lot of color. You will have to show us when you are finished. What stitch are you using?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it is. And now Monica of the Blue Dress is back. What an interesting reminder of the misery of the Clinton years.


I know, it is because of the release of the Clinton documents for his library. Shows how Hilary reacted.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know, it is because of the release of the Clinton documents for his library. Shows how Hilary reacted.


How come Bill got to be a good ole boy (nudge nudge wink wink) but Monica is still criticised in the media? He was the big powerful President and she was the young insignificant intern, but somehow the roles have been reversed...she was a stalker and he was just a really weak man!

Really?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s what President Stompy foot needs


That's perfect!

:lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Crossing my fingers here in NC...it's going to be close!


I'm afraid it's going to be close here in GA, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Huh? Mine says the Colorful One too and I didn't even do the quiz! LOLOL


Mine was the Elegant One - fell off my chair laughing! But hey- I'll take it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Photos for the latest edition of the Righter's Village News....
> 
> If you've ever wondered how our esteemed editor comes up with the weather forecast, here is her amazing secret device -- it's never wrong, The Amazing Weather Worm.
> 
> ...


Cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s what President Stompy foot needs


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bon that is a lot of color. You will have to show us when you are finished. What stitch are you using?


Actually, it will be simple. Stripes of different widths - I have our pattern somewhere - widest stripes will be teal and lime green, then a little less white, and very slim red. I couldn't imagine those colors together, but I trust his judgment in these things - and I went online and used a color site to put them together. It works. It's not my blues and greens, but it should be zippy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> How come Bill got to be a good ole boy (nudge nudge wink wink) but Monica is still criticised in the media? He was the big powerful President and she was the young insignificant intern, but somehow the roles have been reversed...she was a stalker and he was just a really weak man!
> 
> Really?


I feel the same way. Fox was critical of her yesterday. Of course we give NFL players and NBA players their chance at "redemption," but not her? I blame Clinton most of all. What a dog he was. And then they trashed all the women. Talk about a "War on Women" - seems the Clintons started it all.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel the same way. Fox was critical of her yesterday. Of course we give NFL players and NBA players their chance at "redemption," but not her? I blame Clinton most of all. What a dog he was. And then they trashed all the women. Talk about a "War on Women" - seems the Clintons started it all.


You got that right, Bon!

"Considering her role as an enabler and cover-up artist for her sexual predator husband, though, many critics are questioning whether Mrs. Clinton and her legion of feminist supporters are the true source of what Democrats call a 'war on women.'

See more at: http://americanfreepress.net/?p=15857#sthash.M27KU5Cj.dpuf


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Monica was such a young woman working in the White house where any of the following... money, power, corruption or sex could be the soup of the day. 
She should be thankful she's alive.If things had not unfolded as fast as they did she would have just disappeared.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Monica was such a young woman working in the White house where any of the following... money, power, corruption or sex could be the soup of the day.
> She should be thankful she's alive.If things had not unfolded as fast as they did she would have just disappeared.


Yes, as there is talk going around about Marilyn Monroe's death--ties to White House so Monica is lucky.

She was young, but Bill Clinton was old enough to know better. He thought he could get away with extra sex.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as there is talk going around about Marilyn Monroe's death--ties to White House so Monica is lucky.
> 
> She was young, but Bill Clinton was old enough to know better. He thought he could get away with extra sex.


I agree. In her speech she said she was a young woman that fell in love with her boss, and her boss was the POTUS. 
There's much more to the story for sure, we'll never know, but I for one don't want to know. He was wiser, he had been around the horn many times...she will pay for her mistake for the rest of her life. 
Glad you are feeling better Janie, your not out of the woods yet, but a clearing is in site.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> How come Bill got to be a good ole boy (nudge nudge wink wink) but Monica is still criticised in the media? He was the big powerful President and she was the young insignificant intern, but somehow the roles have been reversed...she was a stalker and he was just a really weak man!
> 
> Really?


Plus there were a couple of more ladies that came forth to say what he had done. But notice they were some what hush up. Think the Clinton machine made minic meat of all of them and their reputations.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Photos for the latest edition of the Righter's Village News....
> 
> If you've ever wondered how our esteemed editor comes up with the weather forecast, here is her amazing secret device -- it's never wrong, The Amazing Weather Worm.
> 
> ...


Always can depend on my gifted Photo graph Lady. 
Good as ever and so funny too. You may have to fill in on Righter News when I am not at or near my best. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s what President Stompy foot needs


Best Binky I have ever se4en and big enough to cover his mouth too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You got that right, Bon!
> 
> "Considering her role as an enabler and cover-up artist for her sexual predator husband, though, many critics are questioning whether Mrs. Clinton and her legion of feminist supporters are the true source of what Democrats call a 'war on women.'
> 
> See more at: http://americanfreepress.net/?p=15857#sthash.M27KU5Cj.dpuf


But don't you remember before all the Bill humping. Dear Hiliary said she wasn't a stand by her man cookie baking house wife. 
She was talking about Tammy Wynetts song and the cookbook from Washington ect having recipes of cookies. 
Yup she didn't stand by her man did she. Not one bit thats a true women's liber. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm happy for all of you who have had good news!!


and I'm happy you're happy for those who are happy as it makes me more happy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Interesting - GS chose colors for his blanket - teal, lime green, white, and a touch of red. I wasn't sure - but he's very artistic - good with color and design. Looks like lime and red are "in" this year - good to know!


I remember GS chose those colors - he has good intuition.

Have you begun his blanket?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Bon glad you came for a visit before you area off again. jayne hope you still are mending.

Went for flu shot last night tense up muscle in arm ouch that hurts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel the same way. Fox was critical of her yesterday. Of course we give NFL players and NBA players their chance at "redemption," but not her? I blame Clinton most of all. What a dog he was. And then they trashed all the women. Talk about a "War on Women" - seems the Clintons started it all.


 :thumbup: Then Clinton (the male) is beloved and always pulled out when Dem votes are needed. The Clintons and Obamas don't even like one another, but be assured that when the xxxxx hits the fan, they'll shill for one another. Barf ...

I shook hands with Clinton once and held back telling him how soft his face and shake were. That's how I always think of him!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Photos for the latest edition of the Righter's Village News....
> 
> If you've ever wondered how our esteemed editor comes up with the weather forecast, here is her amazing secret device -- it's never wrong, The Amazing Weather Worm.
> 
> ...


Great photography WCK! We couldn't exist without you. I think the editor of the Righter Village News should give you a bonus or at least a centerfold spread in the next edition. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s what President Stompy foot needs


That photo is from when he was a baby President - he's much grayer now and the binkie still fits I guess.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I know, it is because of the release of the Clinton documents for his library. Shows how Hilary reacted.


whatcha' mean? I haven't heard ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Mine was the Elegant One - fell off my chair laughing! But hey- I'll take it!


What is it with the Denim Country breaking or falling off their chairs. Do we need a master carpenter to visit everyone and get our butts on firmer foundations? :-D

where's Karverr when we need him ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Welcome back Bon, Again you have been missed


Thanks, Gali. It's good to be back.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Monica was such a young woman working in the White house where any of the following... money, power, corruption or sex could be the soup of the day.
> She should be thankful she's alive.If things had not unfolded as fast as they did she would have just disappeared.


good point Galli


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad to see you back Bonnie! Looking forward to hearing about your adventures with the grands.


Thanks, WCK. It's was an unusually uneventful visit. I guess the birthday celebration trumped the usual shenanigans!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last week, among an adult birthday party, visiting with out-of-town guests (so great - so fun!), business appointments and a potluck adult B'day party and catching a movie and winterizing for the season, I tried this new recipe for the take-a-dish party.
> 
> Four ladies wanted the recipe, so since I typed it up for them, I'll share it here as well. It was simple and well received.
> 
> ...


Thank you, KPG. This sounds delicious. I love these ingredients cooked together.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Plus there were a couple of more ladies that came forth to say what he had done. But notice they were some what hush up. Think the Clinton machine made minic meat of all of them and their reputations.


They peppered their mince meat with Foster too. That was Hill's contribution.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as there is talk going around about Marilyn Monroe's death--ties to White House so Monica is lucky.
> 
> She was young, but Bill Clinton was old enough to know better. He thought he could get away with extra sex.


Janie - you made me laugh. "Extra sex"?

Hill and Bill stopped touching after Chelsea - try 'any' sex between them since they don't even occupy the same room in a vertical position unless for PR or votes!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Always can depend on my gifted Photo graph Lady.
> Good as ever and so funny too. You may have to fill in on Righter News when I am not at or near my best. :thumbup:


No one can write like you Yarnie, you are irreplaceable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, KPG. This sounds delicious. I love these ingredients cooked together.


You're welcome. We had it as leftovers last night and still was tasty. I think you'll like it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back to Denim country, Bon!♥♥♥ :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I love this, Jokim, "Denim Country!"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:



> You're welcome. We had it as leftovers last night and still was tasty. I think you'll like it.


Love recipe going to try it this week. Keep them coming.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> You crack me up.


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Once you get that production line going, there is no stopping you -- after all, you you have lightening energy working for you!


... very funny ... you just love showing me buzzing around don't you?

Not planning on making more Wise Guys for this fair. I still have some I can make available from last year. I like to make and introduce new ornaments each year.

I've already completed patchwork house ornaments (non traditional colors) decorated with rickrack and a bird and plan a different Swedish looking house ornament as well as woodland animals - a raccoon and a fox.

I'm working on my bowls at the moment - 22 done and 30 or so more cut out.

I want to do some kids capes and crowns and single panel versions of my kids playhouse. I have designs for PJ bags, puppet theaters, so many ideas and never enough time.

Do you already have an uptick in sales for those creating Cmas gifts in yarn? I hope so!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> But don't you remember before all the Bill humping. :shock:


Bill Humping
AHhahahahahahahaha
You have a way with words yarnie.
:shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: 
I do have to work today, talk later


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Owls are still in style.
> Love the cartoon WCK :thumbup:


True! (love the new avatar BTW)

I really like owls and have some great patterns for stuffed toys/decorative versions and a child's purse that I'd like to make.

Of course, everything I want to create won't get done, but at least I'm inspired.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Owls are still in style.
> Love the cartoon WCK :thumbup:


True! (love the new avatar BTW)

I really like owls and have some great patterns for stuffed toys/decorative versions and a child's purse that I'd like to make.

Of course, everything I want to create won't get done, but at least I'm inspired.

Darn job - what I can't do without it, or get done with it! :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> True! (love the new avatar BTW)
> 
> I really like owls and have some great patterns for stuffed toys/decorative versions and a child's purse that I'd like to make.
> 
> ...


But what you do get done is so cute and good ideas. So don't worry about what is not done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> You are one busy lady!
> 
> I saw your stack of microwave bowls and it reminded me that I have one of those for potatoes in the mic, but I've been wondering if I can use it for other things?
> 
> Any ideas?


First idea - pray that your potato bag is made with 100% cotton supplies - the insulated batting (without scrim), the thread and the fabric. If the creator used batting with resin, glue or scrim or polyester thread or coated cotton thread - you're likely to burn the bag and/or your kitchen.

2nd thought - the potatoes bags, correctly made, are great. My sister bought me one, and, of course, after she burned hers, I pulled it apart and perfected them and made us both a new one.

BTW: when cooking potatoes, don't wash them immediately before placing in the bag - make sure the potatoes are dry, wrap each one in a paper towel - and then place in the bag and cook. They come out great that way.

They are also great for cooking corn-on-the-cob inside the bag in the mic. You would husk the corn and the insulated bag cooks the corn more quickly because of the steam that is created.

Except I don't cook my corn cobs that way. I leave the husks on, chop off the end and cook them in the husks in the mic, and push them out of the husks with ease and no corn silks on them. Don't store your corn in your frig - keep them dry and cook them soon when fresh.

easy and fast

The microwave bowls I make are not for cooking any food - think of them as potholders that a bowl/dish is placed within and the bowl and mic bowl go into the microwave together. When you remove your heated food, you just cradle the bowl with a layer of protection from the heat by having my mic bowl beneath the food bowl.

They are also great for holding/carrying hot bowls to the dinner table or carrying/holding cold bowls of ice or ice cream (!) too. My MIL used it for carrying and serving rolls/biscuits.

Do I sound like I'm selling you something? :-D I'm not, btw, I don't have enough made to sell anyone... Ha!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Bill Humping
> AHhahahahahahahaha
> You have a way with words yarnie.
> :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:
> I do have to work today, talk later


that's only because I have such a warp mind. Over use causes that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Love recipe going to try it this week. Keep them coming.


OK. I made cookies and wanted a 'harvest' theme so added two teaspoons of OJ and some orange zest to the sugar cookie and mini choc chips.

They are good!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> True! (love the new avatar BTW)
> 
> I really like owls and have some great patterns for stuffed toys/decorative versions and a child's purse that I'd like to make.
> 
> Of course, everything I want to create won't get done, but at least I'm inspired.


Seem's owl's are very popular since your picture post of your Owl on here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Sounds like Chicken Divan but with rice instead of noodles...and I think you forgot the sour cream! (just kidding) Did you saute the chicken and/or braise it in the broth?
> 
> I must try it...and soon!


I slightly browned the chicken in light olive oil only.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK. I made cookies and wanted a 'harvest' theme so added two teaspoons of OJ and some orange zest to the sugar cookie and mini choc chips.
> 
> They are good!


Oh my gosh stop it I am trying to lose weight. Have to try that though.

Have you tried the new chocolate chips from Herseys mint cherry and forgot the other one.
Cherry good in Angel food cake.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I love love love the wise guys...especially since I'm a wise guy too!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you - that was one of my new ornament creations last year. I also made Holiday Tweets (dove-like birds without details) and a ribbon tied tail.

I make my ornaments and the Wise Guys in all colors/combos (I don't stick to just red/green for Cmas) - WCK requested her base colors for her WGs.

They are cute if I do say so myself - Wise Guy that I am.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

OFN


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Monica was such a young woman working in the White house where any of the following... money, power, corruption or sex could be the soup of the day.
> She should be thankful she's alive.If things had not unfolded as fast as they did she would have just disappeared.


Isn't that the truth. We all know what happened to Vince Foster.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you ever decide on a project for it?


I did! I found a pretty pattern for a cowl but then haven't put together a 52" round needle yet and got distracted. I believe I asked your opinion for the pattern, and you gave me the revision for my Noro yarn.

I'm tempted to begin, but then wouldn't want to put it down, and I MUST work for my fair.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one can write like you Yarnie, you are irreplaceable.


Agreed!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> But what you do get done is so cute and good ideas. So don't worry about what is not done.


Thanks Yarnie. I appreciate your encouragement.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Plus there were a couple of more ladies that came forth to say what he had done. But notice they were some what hush up. Think the Clinton machine made minic meat of all of them and their reputations.


What was the woman from Cabot Ar. ? I can't remember her name. She settled with him. The money she got she bought a big fancy car. I ran into her at Michaels in NLIttle Rock. She lived close to my sil then. She later got a divorce from her husband. I don't remember everything else. Big scandal here. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh stop it I am trying to lose weight. Have to try that though.
> 
> Have you tried the new chocolate chips from Herseys mint cherry and forgot the other one.
> Cherry good in Angel food cake.


No, I haven't. I'm actually not a cherry fan, except for fresh Bing Cherries. I bet they are good though for those who like cherry flavor.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our news yesterday reported a radical muslim ran down a couple of soldiers at Montreal strip mall. One of the soldiers died and the other is still in hospital. The driver later pulled a knife on the police and was shot and also killed. He was a 25 year old radical that had been under observation before he did this. We don't just have to watch out for bombs and machetes, but for anything else these guys will use as weapons.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Then Clinton (the male) is beloved and always pulled out when Dem votes are needed. The Clintons and Obamas don't even like one another, but be assured that when the xxxxx hits the fan, they'll shill for one another. Barf ...
> 
> I shook hands with Clinton once and held back telling him how soft his face and shake were. That's how I always think of him!


He came to our church when we built our new building. I didn't go. I don't want to be anywhere around him. Made me sick to know I was passing him the other day when we were in LR. :x Please no more gory details.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What was the woman from Cabot Ar. ? I can't remember her name. She settled with him. The money she got she bought a big fancy car. I ran into her at Michaels in NLIttle Rock. She lived close to my sil then. She later got a divorce from her husband. I don't remember everything else. Big scandal here. :shock:


Gennifer Flowers?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Our news yesterday reported a radical muslim ran down a couple of soldiers at Montreal strip mall. One of the soldiers died and the other is still in hospital. The driver later pulled a knife on the police and was shot and also killed. He was a 25 year old radical that had been under observation before he did this. We don't just have to watch out for bombs and machetes, but for anything else these guys will use as weapons.


So sad, I saw that on our local news station this morning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He came to our church when we built our new building. I didn't go. I don't want to be anywhere around him. Made me sick to know I was passing him the other day when we were in LR. :x Please no more gory details.


Not gory - just wimpy/soft, CB! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Actually, it will be simple. Stripes of different widths - I have our pattern somewhere - widest stripes will be teal and lime green, then a little less white, and very slim red. I couldn't imagine those colors together, but I trust his judgment in these things - and I went online and used a color site to put them together. It works. It's not my blues and greens, but it should be zippy!


Hope you post a pic when you're done Bonnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK - I think I've caught up. Can't hang, have to pay bills and call a contractor and then get to work. 

See ya later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Always can depend on my gifted Photo graph Lady.
> Good as ever and so funny too. You may have to fill in on Righter News when I am not at or near my best. :thumbup:


I could never fill your shoes Yarnie -- you're the best and one of a kind!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> But don't you remember before all the Bill humping. Dear Hiliary said she wasn't a stand by her man cookie baking house wife.
> She was talking about Tammy Wynetts song and the cookbook from Washington ect having recipes of cookies.
> Yup she didn't stand by her man did she. Not one bit thats a true women's liber. :shock:


 :lol: "Bill humping" -- you have such a way with words even when you're not writing the News. Too funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> True! (love the new avatar BTW)
> 
> I really like owls and have some great patterns for stuffed toys/decorative versions and a child's purse that I'd like to make.
> 
> ...


I know when we did craft shows I always worked the hardest under pressure and at Christmas. We had someone pick up a doll high chair on Christmas Eve at 11:00 P.M. I really don't miss the pressure tho.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ... very funny ... you just love showing me buzzing around don't you?
> 
> Not planning on making more Wise Guys for this fair. I still have some I can make available from last year. I like to make and introduce new ornaments each year.
> 
> ...


Would love to see your new ornaments; please post when they're done.

Yes, crafters have been busy getting ready for Christmas. There will be lots of lovely gifts this year.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know when we did craft shows I always worked the hardest under pressure and at Christmas. We had someone pick up a doll high chair on Christmas Eve at 11:00 P.M. I really don't miss the pressure tho.


I'm still here and hear you CB. Isn't it fun though? I made a beaded scarf and mic bowls for a 50th B'Day party last week and finished the bowls only twenty minutes before we left for the party. The Casserole was still warm as it should have been.

:shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our news yesterday reported a radical muslim ran down a couple of soldiers at Montreal strip mall. One of the soldiers died and the other is still in hospital. The driver later pulled a knife on the police and was shot and also killed. He was a 25 year old radical that had been under observation before he did this. We don't just have to watch out for bombs and machetes, but for anything else these guys will use as weapons.


Terrible. The world is releasing it's evil.
I told Dh the other day while we were out. It is a shame we have to look over our shoulder everywhere we go. Scary times.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm still here and hear you CB. Isn't it fun though?


Yes it is. I loved every thing about it. I think I have some Carnval l in me. I loved the packing up and the unpacking and the thrill and excitement of it all. Makes me want a funnel cake. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see your new ornaments; please post when they're done.
> 
> Yes, crafters have been busy getting ready for Christmas. There will be lots of lovely gifts this year.


OK, I'll show the house ornaments already done and the others when completed.

I'm happy for you - I hope you have lots of customers and sales and lots of well dressed folks walking around town.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is. I loved every thing about it. I think I have some Carnval l in me. I loved the packing up and the unpacking and the thrill and excitement of it all. Makes me want a funnel cake. :lol:


OMG - I hate the packing and set up - but love laughing and talking to my "lookers." I probably talk too much and not pay proper attention to the selling because my assistants always have to call me away from a conversation to the booth to describe/sell/collect $, etc. Ooops !!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - I hate the packing and set up - but love laughing and talking to my "lookers." I probably talk too much and not pay proper attention to the selling because my assistants always have to call me away from a conversation to the booth to describe/sell/collect $, etc. Ooops !!!


We got to be buddies with one of the venders next to use. She then came to the show in our town and spent the night with us. I liked that part too. I can't push my stuff like some do. Either you like and want it or not. The first show we did we made enough money to take our kids on a trip to DC and up the coast for 2 weeks. We have friends that make every show in Ar. I don't know how they do it. It is a mother and 2 daughters. Don't you know they have fun?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see your new ornaments; please post when they're done.
> 
> Yes, crafters have been busy getting ready for Christmas. There will be lots of lovely gifts this year.


I haven't begun to think of a new for this ornament.

Any ideas, anyone?

BTW: I noticed I still have 660 photos from my vacation still on my camera. Man, I have a lot to do and a cookie contest to run!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got to be buddies with one of the venders next to use. She then came to the show in our town and spent the night with us. I liked that part too. I can't push my stuff like some do. Either you like and want it or not. The first show we did we made enough money to take our kids on a trip to DC and up the coast for 2 weeks. We have friends that make every show in Ar. I don't know how they do it. It is a mother and 2 daughters. Don't you know they have fun?


So true! I really like the couple that have the booth next to mine. We are great friends and talk all day long. I like to make things and meet people, selling isn't my bag. I'm happy I've created something someone else likes that fills their need, but I'm going create whether my items sell or not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wow - broke for lunch and realized I have yet another glaring typo in my prior post.

I'm really beginning to hate my phone update - it auto corrects everything I type.

I meant to say I would appreciate name suggestions for my house ornaments. LOL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts
I meant to say I would appreciate [u said:


> name[/u] suggestions for my house ornaments. LOL


Maybe:
Ric Rac Cottage
Home tweet home


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Those are so gorgeous Gifty....another winner!!

Do they have potpourri in those ornaments Gifty?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/namehidden?sess=r3#r307206106185913086
> Colorful one.


I'm the liberated one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it is. And now Monica of the Blue Dress is back. What an interesting reminder of the misery of the Clinton years.


Now that Miss L has joined Twitter, maybe she'll be having some fun of her own. Perhaps Hillary should be more than a little worried.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I love them and your owls. So very sweet and an eye catcher.
If you did an owl in Camouflage fabric you could accent w/ pink or orange, or maybe an orange vest.You could use leather shoe strings for the hanger. Teens like that, heck I do too, I just don't own any thing in camo. I do have an orange vest for walking in the woods or bike riding.
You have some beautiful things you have made to sell.you have been very busy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that Miss L has joined Twitter, maybe she'll be having some fun of her own. Perhaps Hillary should be more than a little worried.


Yes, You can bet Hill is popping some tums about now. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm the liberated one.


I'm the cultured one


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel the same way. Fox was critical of her yesterday. Of course we give NFL players and NBA players their chance at "redemption," but not her? I blame Clinton most of all. What a dog he was. And then they trashed all the women. Talk about a "War on Women" - seems the Clintons started it all.


Well said Bonnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, as there is talk going around about Marilyn Monroe's death--ties to White House so Monica is lucky.
> 
> She was young, but Bill Clinton was old enough to know better. He thought he could get away with extra sex.


He thought he could get away with it because he was President. And he did by putting the blame on her. I hope she becomes a thorn in Hillary's side during the election.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I'm the cultured one


I always knew you got culture. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/namehidden?sess=r3#r307206106185913086
> Colorful one.


Oh, my, this is me:

Your hidden meaning is:
*The Cultured One*

_Your genuine humility totally makes you stand out in a crowded room. Everyone looks up to you and you're extremely smart, but you're still approachable due to your warm demeanor. Your elegance, class, and down to Earth attitude is truly humbling to anyone who experiences it._

But, but I don't wanna be the Leader ... stomping my feet.

The Queen is gonna be after me again. :-(

I'm going back and taking the quiz again and lie this time. :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I haven't begun to think of a new for this ornament.
> 
> Any ideas, anyone?
> 
> BTW: I noticed I still have 660 photos from my vacation still on my camera. Man, I have a lot to do and a cookie contest to run!


Houz Biznez

Homebody

HomeMade


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Ladies of our D&P...Throughout the years working for world-wide - large companies I've seen so much of this foolishness wherein the CEO - President of a corporation/company has messed around with - lured a young woman into his clutches & heart, that when Slick Willie & Monica embarked in their adventure it surprised me not at all. I never for a moment blamed her - come on folks - she was a young intern - he was rhe President - wonder how many young women would or could spur his advances? This has been going on for years-centuries - always has, always will...but don't put the blame on Monica - no way - no how - put the blame where it belongs - with HIM!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ladies of our D&P...Throughout the years working for world-wide - large companies I've seen so much of this foolishness wherein the CEO - President of a corporation/company has messed around with - lured a young woman into his clutches & heart, that when Slick Willie & Monica embarked in their adventure it surprised me not at all. I never for a moment blamed her - come on folks - she was a young intern - he was rhe President - wonder how many young women would or could spur his advances? This has been going on for years-centuries - always has, always will...but don't put the blame on Monica - no way - no how - put the blame where it belongs - with HIM!


 :thumbup: I have a few stories but will keep them in a locked box. I do love the poetic words you used...clutches, heart, spur, embarked and adventure. Makes me feel romantic
I don't think anyone here is blaming M. I will repeat Rush Limbaugh 'Thank God she kept the dress. Or it would have been a completely different story.'


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Our news yesterday reported a radical muslim ran down a couple of soldiers at Montreal strip mall. One of the soldiers died and the other is still in hospital. The driver later pulled a knife on the police and was shot and also killed. He was a 25 year old radical that had been under observation before he did this. We don't just have to watch out for bombs and machetes, but for anything else these guys will use as weapons.


I read about that, so sorry for their families and your Country. 
I have been reading about Sweden and the changing of their population, the people coming into the country and living off the system. What I am reading is if you ( a citizen speak negatively about it you can face prosecution. This can't end well for them.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks KPG. Today my family is HAPPY! DB's chest tubes were taken out yesterday and today he is back at home. He's still pretty sore and will have to take it easy for a while, but he's so glad to be home.
> 
> He hasn't had recent falls or blows to the chest so the doc's best guess is that the accident he and SIL were in 3 1/2 years ago created weak areas in some of his ribs that eventually broke and created the 2 punctures in the lung.
> 
> I bet you're super busy preparing for Christmas sales. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your beautiful creations.


WCK, That had to be a scary time for everyone, I'm happy he is home, better and able to heal. An accident 3 1/2 years ago causing all of that is almost unbelievable, yet it makes sense. How is he doing ?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I always knew you got culture. :thumbup:


You Liberated, me Cultured. I'm beginning to believe these tests CB is putting us thru.

Madam CB, thank you ,we await your next test dear lady.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

OK, I'm getting uncultured here, Good Night ladies, I know it only 6:30ish but I can get alot done in the morning before the sun meets the sky.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel the same way. Fox was critical of her yesterday. Of course we give NFL players and NBA players their chance at "redemption," but not her? I blame Clinton most of all. What a dog he was. And then they trashed all the women. Talk about a "War on Women" - seems the Clintons started it all.


Does any one remember the 'Bimbo Eruption' squad that Hillary set in motion to head off any new revelations of Bill's women who might 'come out of the woodwork'?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Monica was such a young woman working in the White house where any of the following... money, power, corruption or sex could be the soup of the day.
> She should be thankful she's alive.If things had not unfolded as fast as they did she would have just disappeared.


...a la Vince Foster?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I love this, Jokim, "Denim Country!"


Thanks, KPG. I like the sound of it too, reminds me of wide open spaces, i.e. out West, cowboys, big sky country... etc...  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK. I made cookies and wanted a 'harvest' theme so added two teaspoons of OJ and some orange zest to the sugar cookie and mini choc chips.
> 
> They are good!


Ooh..., orange chocolate cookies! My DH would 'kill' for them. You have given me an idea, KPG. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He came to our church when we built our new building. I didn't go. I don't want to be anywhere around him. Made me sick to know I was passing him the other day when we were in LR. :x Please no more gory details.


You have no idea how embarrassing it was to teach US history to 7-8th graders, when the Lewinsky affair was going on, in a Christian school no less! He has done more than any other president to destroy the morals in our country! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible. The world is releasing it's evil.
> I told Dh the other day while we were out. It is a shame we have to look over our shoulder everywhere we go. Scary times.


You're so right, CB. There is much evil in our world today. Pray.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I haven't begun to think of a new for this ornament.
> 
> Any ideas, anyone?
> 
> BTW: I noticed I still have 660 photos from my vacation still on my camera. Man, I have a lot to do and a cookie contest to run!


Beautiful ornaments, KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> :thumbup: I have a few stories but will keep them in a locked box. I do love the poetic words you used...clutches, heart, spur, embarked and adventure. Makes me feel romantic
> I don't think anyone here is blaming M. I will repeat Rush Limbaugh 'Thank God she kept the dress. Or it would have been a completely different story.'


Is the dress safely locked away? Insured? :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I read about that, so sorry for their families and your Country.
> I have been reading about Sweden and the changing of their population, the people coming into the country and living off the system. What I am reading is if you ( a citizen speak negatively about it you can face prosecution. This can't end well for them.


When government assumes absolute power, individual rights disappear. :thumbdown:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm the cultured one


me too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gennifer Flowers?


No it wasn't her. I will have to look her up. She had a big nose and dark hair. Paula Jones.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Paula Jones is now headed for divorce court. Her husband, Stephen Jones, filed for divorce yesterday in Los Angeles Superior Court, citing irreconcilable differences. Paula Jones has said that the couple who separated in February disagreed on what to do with their share of the $850,000 President Clinton paid her to settle her sexual-harassment suit. Stephen Jones said last month that he was "appalled" at his estranged wife's decision to work for the Celebrity Psychic Network a deal she inked against the advice of her friend, Susan Carpenter-McMillan. "Everything we worked so hard for vindication and a good name and she goes and drags it down to this level," Stephen Jones told the Daily News at the time. Carpenter-McMillan confirmed the eight-year marriage was falling apart. Stephen Jones has filed for joint legal and physical custody and joint visitation of the couple's sons, Stephen, 6, and Preston, 2, who live with Paula Jones in Cabot, Ark. Jones sued the President, accusing him of exposing himself in an Arkansas hotel room and demanding oral sex. She claimed in court filings that the experience so traumatized her that she developed an aversion to sex.
http://www.nydailynews.com/archives/news/paula-hubby-parting-ways-article-1.839519


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You have no idea how embarrassing it was to teach US history to 7-8th graders, when the Lewinsky affair was going on, in a Christian school no less! He has done more than any other president to destroy the morals in our country! :thumbdown:


You poor thing. I bet it was embarrassing for you. He is disgusting! I can't stand him with that big clown nose and that voice of his. Sickening. If you looked up pervert in the dictionary it would have his picture. :XD: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janie - you made me laugh. "Extra sex"?
> 
> Hill and Bill stopped touching after Chelsea - try 'any' sex between them since they don't even occupy the same room in a vertical position unless for PR or votes!


Yes, I meant "extra" sex as knew he had to get it from someplace other than Hillary. Bill came out smelling like a rose & Monica is still having a rough time.

I also went to see Bill when he was in my city, but 90% of the audience was women!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - broke for lunch and realized I have yet another glaring typo in my prior post.
> 
> I'm really beginning to hate my phone update - it auto corrects everything I type.
> 
> I meant to say I would appreciate name suggestions for my house ornaments. LOL


I know what you mean as this IPAD is ? Happy & puts them before nearly every word so I have to take them out. SIL doesn't understand as it did the same trick for him!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> First idea - pray that your potato bag is made with 100% cotton supplies - the insulated batting (without scrim), the thread and the fabric. If the creator used batting with resin, glue or scrim or polyester thread or coated cotton thread - you're likely to burn the bag and/or your kitchen.
> 
> 2nd thought - the potatoes bags, correctly made, are great. My sister bought me one, and, of course, after she burned hers, I pulled it apart and perfected them and made us both a new one.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: for everything you said about your bowls. We use at least 1 of ours almost everyday and they look as good as they day they arrived. They wash well and easily go back into their original shape.

If you are only making 50, you will run out again and have disappointed customers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did! I found a pretty pattern for a cowl but then haven't put together a 52" round needle yet and got distracted. I believe I asked your opinion for the pattern, and you gave me the revision for my Noro yarn.
> 
> I'm tempted to begin, but then wouldn't want to put it down, and I MUST work for my fair.


The cowl will be a good after Christmas project and then you won't be under pressure to do other things.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know when we did craft shows I always worked the hardest under pressure and at Christmas. We had someone pick up a doll high chair on Christmas Eve at 11:00 P.M. I really don't miss the pressure tho.


Some people do leave things to the last minute don't they? I've been asked to knit a sweater the week before Christmas :roll: I laughed because I thought she was joking, but she was serious. I've become much better at saying "NO" since I opened the shop.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people do leave things to the last minute don't they? I've been asked to knit a sweater the week before Christmas :roll: I laughed because I thought she was joking, but she was serious. I've become much better at saying "NO" since I opened the shop.


I am better about it too. I used to drive myself crazy . But now I am just lazy. :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people do leave things to the last minute don't they? I've been asked to knit a sweater the week before Christmas :roll: I laughed because I thought she was joking, but she was serious. I've become much better at saying "NO" since I opened the shop.


you are kidding a week before Christmas? What was she thinking? No don't answer that. She thought you could just wiz throught it and it would be done in a day or two. Some people don't understand what and how long it takes to do something.

Lifr for instants my husband eat at six said he would do the dishes later. It is now nine and the dishes are still sitting there. But think he thinks I will do them if he waits long enough. I can wait it out till we have a weeks worth then tell him we have to go buy more dishes. Just stuborn thats me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got to be buddies with one of the venders next to use. She then came to the show in our town and spent the night with us. I liked that part too. I can't push my stuff like some do. Either you like and want it or not. The first show we did we made enough money to take our kids on a trip to DC and up the coast for 2 weeks. We have friends that make every show in Ar. I don't know how they do it. It is a mother and 2 daughters. Don't you know they have fun?


That would have been an exciting family trip, so much to see. We've been to quite a few of the states but not to the eastern states except for S. Carolina and Florida.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I haven't begun to think of a new for this ornament.
> 
> Any ideas, anyone?
> 
> BTW: I noticed I still have 660 photos from my vacation still on my camera. Man, I have a lot to do and a cookie contest to run!


Very cute little houses, love the birds.

Tweetie's Cottage, Chirping Cottage?

I'm still waiting for your Island pics!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> He thought he could get away with it because he was President. And he did by putting the blame on her. I hope she becomes a thorn in Hillary's side during the election.


Yes, these poor pitiful men who just can't keep it zipped!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What was the woman from Cabot Ar. ? I can't remember her name. She settled with him. The money she got she bought a big fancy car. I ran into her at Michaels in NLIttle Rock. She lived close to my sil then. She later got a divorce from her husband. I don't remember everything else. Big scandal here. :shock:


Paula someone? Poor woman. Poor women!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I haven't. I'm actually not a cherry fan, except for fresh Bing Cherries. I bet they are good though for those who like cherry flavor.


I bought them as soon as Yarnie mentioned them. Very good! I put them in choc chip cookies but liked them better alone, like a candy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our news yesterday reported a radical muslim ran down a couple of soldiers at Montreal strip mall. One of the soldiers died and the other is still in hospital. The driver later pulled a knife on the police and was shot and also killed. He was a 25 year old radical that had been under observation before he did this. We don't just have to watch out for bombs and machetes, but for anything else these guys will use as weapons.


Right. Be vigilant.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you are kidding a week before Christmas? What was she thinking? No don't answer that. She thought you could just wiz throught it and it would be done in a day or two. Some people don't understand what and how long it takes to do something.
> 
> Lifr for instants my husband eat at six said he would do the dishes later. It is now nine and the dishes are still sitting there. But think he thinks I will do them if he waits long enough. I can wait it out till we have a weeks worth then tell him we have to go buy more dishes. Just stuborn thats me.


I like your thinking Yarnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you post a pic when you're done Bonnie.


I'll do that. It's months away, though. I have to finish his sister's first. She's going off to college next year - so I'd better hurry. He follows her to college the next year, then their younger brother a year later and another brother the year after that! Four starts in four years. All from one household. Saving their pennies now! :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll do that. It's months away, though. I have to finish his sister's first. She's going off to college next year - so I'd better hurry. He follows her to college the next year, then their younger brother a year later and another brother the year after that! Four starts in four years. All from one household. Saving their pennies now! :shock:


Gosh your DD will have major empty nest syndrome with only a couple of little ones left at home


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got to be buddies with one of the venders next to use. She then came to the show in our town and spent the night with us. I liked that part too. I can't push my stuff like some do. Either you like and want it or not. The first show we did we made enough money to take our kids on a trip to DC and up the coast for 2 weeks. We have friends that make every show in Ar. I don't know how they do it. It is a mother and 2 daughters. Don't you know they have fun?


Wow - you were very successful to make that much money!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I haven't begun to think of a new for this ornament.
> 
> Any ideas, anyone?
> 
> BTW: I noticed I still have 660 photos from my vacation still on my camera. Man, I have a lot to do and a cookie contest to run!


So cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He thought he could get away with it because he was President. And he did by putting the blame on her. I hope she becomes a thorn in Hillary's side during the election.


It seems to me that you can get away with anything if you're the President. I'm absolutely sure that was not the intention when this country was founded. The government has too much power. I say term limits on Congress - both houses - and much more weight in the "balance of power." The executive branch should NOT have this much power. They're getting away with everything , and obama is ruining the country in his own special way, all according to his sick plan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - you were very successful to make that much money!


I had money to go with it. Sorry I didn't mention that. But it was more than half. It was a trip that we just started driving. No reservations or plans just drove until we found what we wanted to do. Of course we started at Williamsburg and went up until we reached Maine and came back down. I would love to do it again. Back then the kids were in grade school. We lived straight out of suitcases.When we hit Memphis on the way back it was the hardest part with everyone tired and whining. I told Dh to let me out of the car and I would walk the rest of the way. :shock: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ladies of our D&P...Throughout the years working for world-wide - large companies I've seen so much of this foolishness wherein the CEO - President of a corporation/company has messed around with - lured a young woman into his clutches & heart, that when Slick Willie & Monica embarked in their adventure it surprised me not at all. I never for a moment blamed her - come on folks - she was a young intern - he was rhe President - wonder how many young women would or could spur his advances? This has been going on for years-centuries - always has, always will...but don't put the blame on Monica - no way - no how - put the blame where it belongs - with HIM!


Hear hear!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I always knew you got culture. :thumbup:


The only way the libs will ever get culture is if they carry a pot of Dannon yogurt along with them


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> :thumbup: I have a few stories but will keep them in a locked box. I do love the poetic words you used...clutches, heart, spur, embarked and adventure. Makes me feel romantic
> I don't think anyone here is blaming M. I will repeat Rush Limbaugh 'Thank God she kept the dress. Or it would have been a completely different story.'


Boy, that's the truth - imagine without the dress. Don't wanna think about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WCK, I'm so glad your brother is home. That must have been a very painful and frightening ordeal. Glad for the happy ending.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had money to go with it. Sorry I didn't mention that. But it was more than half. It was a trip that we just started driving. No reservations or plans just drove until we found what we wanted to do. Of course we started at Williamsburg and went up until we reached Maine and came back down. I would love to do it again. Back then the kids were in grade school. We lived straight out of suitcases.When we hit Memphis on the way back it was the hardest part with everyone tired and whining. I told Dh to let me out of the car and I would walk the rest of the way. :shock: :lol:


I think my Mom felt the same way when we got close to home after our camping holidays when we were kids. All us kids poking and nattering at each other. But we still have some good memories of the fun places we went and your kids probably do too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The only way the libs will ever get culture is if they carry a pot of Dannon yogurt along with them


 :lol: You're on a roll today too Wendy!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The only way the libs will ever get culture is if they carry a pot of Dannon yogurt along with them


LOLOLOLOOLLLL Good one wendybee!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think my Mom felt the same way when we got close to home after our camping holidays when we were kids. All us kids poking and nattering at each other. But we still have some good memories of the fun places we went and your kids probably do too.


Everytime we got in the car with all 5 of us the kids would start asking questions. Dh would say if there was a hill or mountain that the ocean used to be here or. they would play the game if I am 20 how old will you be Daddy. I don't know why but it got on my nerves so badly. Never failed they asked it over and over with different numbers.The other time I hated traveling was when Dh had a CB radio. That was the wrong. All of that static and all the hick drivers . I was always trying to sleep because I had to pack and get things ready for the trip. We had to travel at night so I guess it kept Dh awake . It made me irate! :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The only way the libs will ever get culture is if they carry a pot of Dannon yogurt along with them


Very funny lady you are on a roll. culture more than a pot one would think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everytime we got in the car with all 5 of us the kids would start asking questions. Dh would say if there was a hill or mountain that the ocean used to be here or. they would play the game if I am 20 how old will you be Daddy. I don't know why but it got on my nerves so badly. Never failed they asked it over and over with different numbers.The other time I hated traveling was when Dh had a CB radio. That was the wrong. All of that static and all the hick drivers . I was always trying to sleep because I had to pack and get things ready for the trip. We had to travel at night so I guess it kept Dh awake . It made me irate! :-o


Those are the kind of trips I so enjoy . I love to go a wandering like that. No plans of when to stop or where to go. Just do it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Those are the kind of trips I so enjoy . I love to go a wandering like that. No plans of when to stop or where to go. Just do it.


That is what we need to do on our Denim meet up. Just say where and when then we decide or not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what we need to do on our Denim meet up. Just say where and when then we decide or not.


How about by the ocean just kidding. Can we wait till after Christmas. So much going on for me that can't keep up with it all as it is.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How about by the ocean just kidding. Can we wait till after Christmas. So much going on for me that can't keep up with it all as it is.


Yes after Christmas and maybe in the late Spring. We need to vote to make sure everyone is happy and free to come.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294064-1.html#6233863
Love it. Maybe Solo can make it. Wonder how long it took with those big needles?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How about by the ocean just kidding. Can we wait till after Christmas. So much going on for me that can't keep up with it all as it is.


Good idea to wait til after Christmas to decide where and when. We can send out a list and vote on it. Something great to look forward to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good idea to wait til after Christmas to decide where and when. We can send out a list and vote on it. Something great to look forward to.


I agree as it is always a mad rush up to Christmas then After it is clam down and time we have to think about it.

Besides I get confuss enough with everything going on even my husband begins to wonder what planet I am on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294064-1.html#6233863
> Love it. Maybe Solo can make it. Wonder how long it took with those big needles?


I went and had a look it looks so warm and those needles have to be a 15 or 17 or bigger.

A shop I went to up north. The lady's father made needles and in bigger sizes. Should have bought some. They were so lovely and nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294064-1.html#6233863
> Love it. Maybe Solo can make it. Wonder how long it took with those big needles?


Nice to get the fast results, but those big needles are a little hard on the hands too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I went and had a look it looks so warm and those needles have to be a 15 or 17 or bigger.
> 
> A shop I went to up north. The lady's father made needles and in bigger sizes. Should have bought some. They were so lovely and nice.


I am working on a scarf right now. It called for size 15 but I am using size 13. I don't know where I got them. They are aluminum, I don't like them.They make a gritting sound . I had some plastic ones that were big but don't know where they are. :shock: Would rather have some wooden ones. Or plastic. Not aluminum.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I went and had a look it looks so warm and those needles have to be a 15 or 17 or bigger.
> 
> A shop I went to up north. The lady's father made needles and in bigger sizes. Should have bought some. They were so lovely and nice.


I've used 20 mm -- size 35; they feel like tent pegs but the rows sure work up fast.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

But don't they look smaller then a 35? the yarn she used must have been heavy too.

Off now to all God Bless and Good night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've used 20 mm -- size 35; they feel like tent pegs but the rows sure work up fast.


What did you make with those?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

puppy teamwork




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=851918554827237


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did you make with those?


a few scarves


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> puppy teamwork
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=851918554827237


That is cute. I am going to get off too. Don't eat a pretzel tomorrow.
XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is cute. I am going to get off too. Don't eat a pretzel tomorrow.
> XX ♥


Thanks to my friends for always covering my back. You and Yarnie are the best!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to my friends for always covering my back. You and Yarnie are the best!


You do the same for us. We feel the same way about you. Love you lots.XOX ♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is. I loved every thing about it. I think I have some Carnval l in me. I loved the packing up and the unpacking and the thrill and excitement of it all. Makes me want a funnel cake. :lol:


You are crazy! In Banff fried dough is called Beaver Tails - shaped like one and toppings are added on.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are crazy! In Banff fried dough is called Beaver Tails - shaped like one and toppings are added on.


Interesting!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Maybe:
> Ric Rac Cottage
> Home tweet home


Really like - Ric Rac Cottage! Thanks Galli!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Those are so gorgeous Gifty....another winner!!
> 
> Do they have potpourri in those ornaments Gifty?


Thanks - no potpourri. That would be nice although lots of people would complain about a scent - I'd like it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm the liberated one.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that Miss L has joined Twitter, maybe she'll be having some fun of her own. Perhaps Hillary should be more than a little worried.


I hope Miss L slams HillBillary but good. They both deserve it.
Why should Monica take the fall? She wasn't married and the man was and Hill stood by him.

I'm so pleased Monica is out talking up a storm and doing stories in magazines. Hill must be beside herself!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hope Miss L slams HillBillary but good. They both deserve it.
> Why should Monica take the fall? She wasn't married and the man was and Hill stood by him.
> 
> I'm so pleased Monica is out talking up a storm and doing stories in magazines. Hill must be beside herself!


Maybe it will ruin Hillary's run for president.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I love them and your owls. So very sweet and an eye catcher.
> If you did an owl in Camouflage fabric you could accent w/ pink or orange, or maybe an orange vest.You could use leather shoe strings for the hanger. Teens like that, heck I do too, I just don't own any thing in camo. I do have an orange vest for walking in the woods or bike riding.
> You have some beautiful things you have made to sell.you have been very busy.


Hmm, is this a hint of a Wise Guy you'd like me to make for you? 

Nah - just good constructive advice - thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Yes, You can bet Hill is popping some tums about now. :thumbup:


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Houz Biznez
> 
> Homebody
> 
> HomeMade


txs - I think I'll go with Ric Rac Cottage - sounds shabby chic to me!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are crazy! In Banff fried dough is called Beaver Tails - shaped like one and toppings are added on.


Most carnivals no longer offer fried dough; its always funnel cake...which is not the same thing. DH is a fried dough freak; if he sees that picture, we'll be driving to Banff tomorrow!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Ladies of our D&P...Throughout the years working for world-wide - large companies I've seen so much of this foolishness wherein the CEO - President of a corporation/company has messed around with - lured a young woman into his clutches & heart, that when Slick Willie & Monica embarked in their adventure it surprised me not at all. I never for a moment blamed her - come on folks - she was a young intern - he was rhe President - wonder how many young women would or could spur his advances? This has been going on for years-centuries - always has, always will...but don't put the blame on Monica - no way - no how - put the blame where it belongs - with HIM!


I've seen it all too and could tell you all some unbelievable stories of what I was asked to do to hide the boss' indiscretion.

Oh, the secrets I know ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> txs - I think I'll go with Ric Rac Cottage - sounds shabby chic to me!


Good choice...Ric Rac Cottage is cute!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You Liberated, me Cultured. I'm beginning to believe these tests CB is putting us thru.
> 
> Madam CB, thank you ,we await your next test dear lady.


I'm "Cultured" - still believe the testing now?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Does any one remember the 'Bimbo Eruption' squad that Hillary set in motion to head off any new revelations of Bill's women who might 'come out of the woodwork'?


Don't remember the phrase but do know she would set one up for revenge. She is wicked.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, KPG. I like the sound of it too, reminds me of wide open spaces, i.e. out West, cowboys, big sky country... etc...  :thumbup:


I'm stealing it and using it.

Good Morning Denim Country!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Ooh..., orange chocolate cookies! My DH would 'kill' for them. You have given me an idea, KPG. Thanks! :thumbup:


I made sugar cookies, added the tsps of OJ, added probably 1/4 tsp - 1/2 of orange zest (spice from a jar) and two cups of mini choc chips. I used the same recipe as the Strawberry CC Cookies I posted.

I also added 10 drops of food coloring to make the dough turn orange, but it didn't work.

When I made the Strawberry Cookies I made the dough pink though - they looked pretty.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful ornaments, KPG! :thumbup:


txs


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> me too


We three Queens of Culture so far ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

We had to do some business in SC yesterday and when we go down there we always fill the gas tank. These prices seem like ancient history to me...how are prices in your area?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No it wasn't her. I will have to look her up. She had a big nose and dark hair. Paula Jones.


Ah, yes, thought of Paula and then cringed. ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You poor thing. I bet it was embarrassing for you. He is disgusting! I can't stand him with that big clown nose and that voice of his. Sickening. If you looked up pervert in the dictionary it would have his picture. :XD: :lol:


Don't forget - he is soft, very soft, like velvet. ROFL


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I was finally able to get a clean link and take the quiz and I'm "The Elegant One". I almost snorted my coffee on seeing that...elegant? Not!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: for everything you said about your bowls. We use at least 1 of ours almost everyday and they look as good as they day they arrived. They wash well and easily go back into their original shape.
> 
> If you are only making 50, you will run out again and have disappointed customers.


Thanks for the free and great PR, WCK!

Now, 31 bowls completed - the factory is humming.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The cowl will be a good after Christmas project and then you won't be under pressure to do other things.


I'm so anxious to get started though. I still have the beautiful yarn and pattern I bought at your shop too, tempting me and a project from a book from another Denim friend with some pretty yarn I bought earlier. Plus, least I forget all the stash overflowing in my craft studio .... ugh!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't forget - he is soft, very soft, like velvet. ROFL


I can't stand the way he bites his lip...what a phoney piece of work he is. Yet, the Dems love him!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people do leave things to the last minute don't they? I've been asked to knit a sweater the week before Christmas :roll: I laughed because I thought she was joking, but she was serious. I've become much better at saying "NO" since I opened the shop.


groan - don't you just love people who don't have a clue?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Very cute little houses, love the birds.
> 
> Tweetie's Cottage, Chirping Cottage?
> 
> I'm still waiting for your Island pics!


Thanks - I think they are forever to be called Ric Rac Cottages.

I'm so sorry, I _will_ retrieve the Island pics and share them with everyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I bought them as soon as Yarnie mentioned them. Very good! I put them in choc chip cookies but liked them better alone, like a candy.


 :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So cute!


txs - woah - you better get busy Bonnie. I couldn't imagine having four in college at the same time.

Actually, I have a very good friend who has two now, and one will be added each next consecutive year for a total of four.

Good thing she inherited $ and trust funds were set up by the grand parents.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We had to do some business in SC yesterday and when we go down there we always fill the gas tank. These prices seem like ancient history to me...how are prices in your area?


$2.87 @ Walmart yesterday.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems to me that you can get away with anything if you're the President. I'm absolutely sure that was not the intention when this country was founded. The government has too much power. I say term limits on Congress - both houses - and much more weight in the "balance of power." The executive branch should NOT have this much power. They're getting away with everything , and obama is ruining the country in his own special way, all according to his sick plan.


Bravo! I agree with the term limits idea as well. 0 has destroyed this country so much, I'm not certain we'll ever recover. Have you heard what 0 has planned for a one party system?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to my friends for always covering my back. You and Yarnie are the best!


Thanks Always and everyone on DP. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The only way the libs will ever get culture is if they carry a pot of Dannon yogurt along with them


OMG - laughed out loud! You are too funny WBee. Thank you for the laughter. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are crazy! In Banff fried dough is called Beaver Tails - shaped like one and toppings are added on.


took me a bit to realize that all the flavors are on one piece of bread. :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes after Christmas and maybe in the late Spring. We need to vote to make sure everyone is happy and free to come.


good idea


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Interesting!


Good!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe it will ruin Hillary's run for president.


wouldn't that be special?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made sugar cookies, added the tsps of OJ, added probably 1/4 tsp - 1/2 of orange zest (spice from a jar) and two cups of mini choc chips. I used the same recipe as the Strawberry CC Cookies I posted.
> 
> I also added 10 drops of food coloring to make the dough turn orange, but it didn't work.
> 
> When I made the Strawberry Cookies I made the dough pink though - they looked pretty.


Gee something to add to sugar Cookie recipe you posted. Love the idea of Strawberry cookies too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Most carnivals no longer offer fried dough; its always funnel cake...which is not the same thing. DH is a fried dough freak; if he sees that picture, we'll be driving to Banff tomorrow!


So go - it tasted great! I had with cinnamon and apples and DH had caramel I think. Who cares what he had, my half was delicious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Good choice...Ric Rac Cottage is cute!


Galli's idea - I should probably make her a Camo Wise Guy as a reward.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> $2.87 @ Walmart yesterday.


not so up here 3.15 a gallon. We thought that was low you all have it much better.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We had to do some business in SC yesterday and when we go down there we always fill the gas tank. These prices seem like ancient history to me...how are prices in your area?


Nice!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Where is ?Karrver ? See those crazy ??? I'm sick of them!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I was finally able to get a clean link and take the quiz and I'm "The Elegant One". I almost snorted my coffee on seeing that...elegant? Not!


 :XD: I know you and me too - the test is flawed. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I can't stand the way he bites his lip...what a phoney piece of work he is. Yet, the Dems love him!


Of course they do, he is a push over that women can control with their pinkie. He'll say anything they want to hear, loves to hear himself talk, and send women back to the cave age.

Exactly what Liberal women love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am just not anything as usual. Think CB is right virus protection neighbor put on to high.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Where is ?Karrver ? See those crazy ??? I'm sick of them!


Karveer is probably busy getting ready for winter cleaning garden ect.

How are you feeling Jayne?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> took me a bit to realize that all the flavors are on one piece of bread. :roll:


Oh, no, Yarnie - all those toppings are not on the dough.

That is a photo I took of the sign showing the topping options.

You choose and pay for any topping you want.

The Beaver Tail comes plain - fried dough in that shape.

They did have some interesting options for toppings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Going to have to take some Kitty hair ball treats. Misstake looking in mirror this morning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no, Yarnie - all those toppings are not on the dough.
> 
> That is a photo I took of the sign showing the topping options.
> 
> ...


I finial saw that but oh would take them all. I have only had Indian fry bread and it is so good with Taco filling.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee something to add to sugar Cookie recipe you posted. Love the idea of Strawberry cookies too.


I think I posted the recipe for Strawberry Cookies. Perhaps WCK can remind us what page?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial saw that but oh would take them all. I have only had Indian fry bread and it is so good with Taco filling.


that sounds good


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I posted the recipe for Strawberry Cookies. Perhaps WCK can remind us what page?


Will have a look at back post or WCK will tell me I am sure.

How about Christmas ones? Want to see what you can come up with sure will be a hit in this house.

By the way Good morning to you too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Anyone interested in an Enchilada Soup recipe? - I made it and like it. (stew beef)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Will have a look at back post or WCK will tell me I am sure.
> 
> How about Christmas ones? Want to see what you can come up with sure will be a hit in this house.
> 
> By the way Good morning to you too.


Morning' Yarnie.

Chocolate Chip Cookies are always requested at our house. I make a mean Dark Chocolate Bark with dried cranberries and cashews at Cmas. Is that interesting for you and yours? Also, I like the peppermint white chocolate bark I make too. So simple - both of these recipes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I've said enough, OFN. 

Choose Joy today!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> $2.87 @ Walmart yesterday.


 $3.19 in Nortern Indiana yesterday, and we thought we were in hog heaven.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - laughed out loud! You are too funny WBee. Thank you for the laughter. :XD:


Oh Wendy...Dannon Yogurt
You are on top of your game. :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Alarming news from Canada - multiple shootings at Parliament in Ottawa. So sorry WCK, for you and for all our neighbors in Canada. I hope they get to the bottom of this. I can't believe this is happening in Canada, which seems the most peaceful place. Prayers for the safety of all.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm "Cultured" - still believe the testing now?


Yes I have to stick with the results, but if there had been a Hillbilly Culture that would be more fitting. There isn't, so I will own it and wear it proudly with you and Lakes.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Alarming news from Canada - multiple shootings at Parliament in Ottawa. So sorry WCK, for you and for all our neighbors in Canada. I hope they get to the bottom of this. I can't believe this is happening in Canada, which seems the most peaceful place. Prayers for the safety of all.


Wow, the world is crazy. Sorry about all your countries grief. Your in my thoughts WCK.
Bon,thanks for being on top of the news, and sharing this.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Wow, the world is crazy. Sorry about all your countries grief. Your in my thoughts WCK.
> Bon,thanks for being on top of the news, and sharing this.


I am watching it now. Soldier shot at the Canadian War Memorial, and Parliament is on lockdown.

Say prayers for all affected


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I am watching it now. Soldier shot at the Canadian War Memorial, and Parliament is on lockdown.
> 
> Say prayers for all affected


I'm at work , I'm going to sign off and listen to radio. talk later


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made sugar cookies, added the tsps of OJ, added probably 1/4 tsp - 1/2 of orange zest (spice from a jar) and two cups of mini choc chips. I used the same recipe as the Strawberry CC Cookies I posted.
> 
> I also added 10 drops of food coloring to make the dough turn orange, but it didn't work.
> 
> When I made the Strawberry Cookies I made the dough pink though - they looked pretty.


Maybe if you had used red and yellow together it would have been more orange.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't forget - he is soft, very soft, like velvet. ROFL


It is morning you are making me ill.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I can't stand the way he bites his lip...what a phoney piece of work he is. Yet, the Dems love him!


You mean when he sticks the bottom lip up over the top and cocks his head to the side? Like he is so humble? I double hate that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK I am sorry what happened in Canada today. Evil is everywhere.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Going to have to take some Kitty hair ball treats. Misstake looking in mirror this morning.


Do you mean you look like the kitty? Bahhhahaha


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are crazy! In Banff fried dough is called Beaver Tails - shaped like one and toppings are added on.


Hi everyone! I'm back from vacation, have laundry done, experienced an auto accident (I'm fine but car is in the shop), finished two pink ponchos and made another All-in-One baby top for a friend's GD.

Saw this post as I was catching up with KP and wanted to mention (if no one else has) that in Indiana the fried bread is called elephant ears.

Here is my recipe for Elephant Ears:

1 1/2 C. Milk
2 T. Sugar
1 t. Salt
6 T. Crisco shortening
2 Pkgs. Dry Yeast
4 C. All-purpose Flour
Oil for frying

Heat (do not boil) milk, sugar, salt, and shortening until dissolved and mixed. Cool to lukewarm. Add yeast and dissolve. Add flour 2 C. at a time. Beat until smooth aft reach addition. Put in a greased bowl, cover with a damp cloth, and let rise until doubled (30 minutes). Dust hands with flour and pinch off dough (size if golf ball). Stretch to 6-8 inch circle. Heat oil to 350 degrees. Drop dough in one at a time. Fry till dough rises. Mix 4 oz. (1/2 C.) sugar with cinnamon to taste (I would used about 1-2 T. Cinnamon. Sprinkle on warm, fried elephant ears. Serve warm if possible.

Here is a recipe from the Nashville House (a famous restaurant in Nashville, Indiana) for Fried Biscuits:

1 Qt. Milk
1/4 C. Sugar
2 2/3 pkg. dry yeast or 1/6 C. Yeast
1-2 C. Lard (or shortening)
6 t. salt
7-9 C. Flour

Add yeast to warm water. Add other ingredients and let dough rise. Work into biscuits and drop into hot fat.

This recipe will make about seven dozen biscuits. They can be frozen individually and stored in plastic bags. When you work them up, don't let the biscuits rise too high. The fat should be slightly hotter than 350 degrees F. If fat should be too hot, the biscuits will be soggy in the center.

I have this recipe directly from the Nashville House. I have never made them, but I have eaten them many times.

I will send pictures of my recent knitting items. I got a lot of knitting done while in Florida. Besides the 2 ponchos and the baby top (which I need to purchase buttons for today, I finished my lilac summer top (except for the finish of armholes and neck in garter stitch, and I have a size 4 All-in-One top that I am converting to a cardigan. I still have to finish the sleeves. Too many projects at once. I will get the buttons today and bring closure to that gift.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back from vacation, have laundry done, experienced an auto accident (I'm fine but car is in the shop), finished two pink ponchos and made another All-in-One baby top for a friend's GD.
> 
> Saw this post as I was catching up with KP and wanted to mention (if no one else has) that in Indiana the fried bread is called elephant ears.
> 
> ...


Yummmm... Is this like fried dough?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back from vacation, have laundry done, experienced an auto accident (I'm fine but car is in the shop), finished two pink ponchos and made another All-in-One baby top for a friend's GD.
> 
> Saw this post as I was catching up with KP and wanted to mention (if no one else has) that in Indiana the fried bread is called elephant ears.
> 
> ...


You were missed KC. I was thinking this morning that it has been along time since you were on. 
You recipe for elephant ears sounds so yummy. I can't get funnel cakes off my mind. Now it will be elephant ears and beaver tails.
You have gotten a lot of knitting done. You need to show us your finished products. 
Glad to are settled back in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What a shocking start to the day here in Canada! Our Parliament was attacked by gunmen this morning with 1 young soldier shot at the War Memorial and gunfire inside of our Parliament Building. One gunman was shot inside the Hall of Honour but the lockdown area in Ottawa is expanding and schools and a local shopping mall have also been closed and under lockdown. It's not certain how many gunmen are involved. 

Our House of Commons has always been fairly accessible but that will probably have to change now.

This is the 3rd incident of attack this week. It seems that the terrorist message to encourage small groups to plan independent attacks is working. It's so much harder to keep tabs on those types of small groups.

I also saw in the news where a couple of Denver school girls made their way as far as Germany when running away to join Syrian terrorists.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I see now that you've already heard the Canadian news. Thanks so much for your prayers and support. Evil is influencing so many people; a very sad day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz
http://bitecharge.com/play/bibleverse?sess=r5#r51286325454711914
Isiah 40:31 for me.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> txs - I think I'll go with Ric Rac Cottage - sounds shabby chic to me!


I've got one more that could be a contender.....

Home Tweet Home!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The only way the libs will ever get culture is if they carry a pot of Dannon yogurt along with them


Great comments, WendyBee!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are the ponchos that I made for my great nieces. I am tired of working with pink yarn. The pattern is one I made up based on a picture of a poncho that I saw in Ireland. If anyone wants it, PM me.

I found that making the flowers (8 per poncho) very challenging because I had never done it before - easy crocheting, but I had to figure it out.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The only way the libs will ever get culture is if they carry a pot of Dannon yogurt along with them


HAHAHA...you got that right!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are the ponchos that I made for my great nieces. I am tired of working with pink yarn. The pattern is one I made up based on a picture of a poncho that I saw in Ireland. If anyone wants it, PM me.
> 
> I found that making the flowers (8 per poncho) very challenging because I had never done it before - easy crocheting, but I had to figure it out.


Beautiful. I love the color. I have so much pink yarn!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294064-1.html#6233863
> Love it. Maybe Solo can make it. Wonder how long it took with those big needles?


My hands hurt just looking at the size of the needles.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I see now that you've already heard the Canadian news. Thanks so much for your prayers and support. Evil is influencing so many people; a very sad day.


Sad indeed. We have to get a handle on this. It will be exploding everywhere. Evil is growing.

I also heard that there are 3 people that arrived from Liberia at different airports in the US and in different hospitals that are being tested for Ebola. I suspect there will be a complete travel ban on travelers from "hot" Ebola epicenters.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made sugar cookies, added the tsps of OJ, added probably 1/4 tsp - 1/2 of orange zest (spice from a jar) and two cups of mini choc chips. I used the same recipe as the Strawberry CC Cookies I posted.
> 
> I also added 10 drops of food coloring to make the dough turn orange, but it didn't work.
> 
> When I made the Strawberry Cookies I made the dough pink though - they looked pretty.


Thanks for the further info on the orange choc. cookies. DH and family are crazy about orange chocolate. Locally, it is very popular in the trade.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We had to do some business in SC yesterday and when we go down there we always fill the gas tank. These prices seem like ancient history to me...how are prices in your area?


I saw $2.83/9 per gall. yesterday, on the Indian Reservation (no NYS taxes). Otherwise it's $3.56 around here. 
From our travels through SC, the southeast, some years back, I recall that, in SC, gas prices were always lower than the surrounding states.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

What is going on in Canada? Multiple shootings in various places...one soldier dead, one shooter under suspicion of a terrorist connection is dead ...and they're still searching for other shooter/s?

Canada raised its terror alert level just days ago, from low to medium. 

(The terror alert level in the US is "ELEVATED"...the five levels are Low, Guarded, Elevated, High, Severe.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I finial saw that but oh would take them all. I have only had Indian fry bread and it is so good with Taco filling.


Is Indian fry bread the same as Ghost bread? That's what they serve at the local Seneca Nation of Indians (SNI) Fall Festivals. It's very good.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone interested in an Enchilada Soup recipe? - I made it and like it. (stew beef)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back from vacation, have laundry done, experienced an auto accident (I'm fine but car is in the shop), finished two pink ponchos and made another All-in-One baby top for a friend's GD.
> 
> Saw this post as I was catching up with KP and wanted to mention (if no one else has) that in Indiana the fried bread is called elephant ears.
> 
> ...


Welcome back to Denim Country, KC. We missed you and your wise input.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I see now that you've already heard the Canadian news. Thanks so much for your prayers and support. Evil is influencing so many people; a very sad day.


Prayers go out to the country of Canada, the friendliest place on earth, next to our own. This evil is permeating all of society, it seems. Hate is a powerful emotion and easily exploitable.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/bibleverse?sess=r5#r51286325454711914
> Isiah 40:31 for me.


Jer 29:11 for me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are the ponchos that I made for my great nieces. I am tired of working with pink yarn. The pattern is one I made up based on a picture of a poncho that I saw in Ireland. If anyone wants it, PM me.
> 
> I found that making the flowers (8 per poncho) very challenging because I had never done it before - easy crocheting, but I had to figure it out.


Beautiful items, KC! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/bibleverse?sess=r5#r51286325454711914
> Isiah 40:31 for me.


Deu 31:6 for me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, these poor pitiful men who just can't keep it zipped!


The one I felt sorry for was Chelsea. She was the only innocent one as far as I'm concerned. You can tell it still hurts her when the subject is brought up. How could he not think of his daughter in a time like this? What an imbecile.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The only way the libs will ever get culture is if they carry a pot of Dannon yogurt along with them


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294064-1.html#6233863
> Love it. Maybe Solo can make it. Wonder how long it took with those big needles?


Hmmm, extreme knitting. I would give that a try. I'm going to google it and find some patterns. What fun. Something heavy like that would be perfect for the camper.

Maybe I'll knit a snuggie. I saw a picture of a knit snuggie somewhere recently - now to remember where.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

KnitCrazy...welcome home!

How much oil do you use to fry the dough? Do you use a Fry Daddy or a cast iron pan...or what?

Thanks! I've already printed the recipe and DH is working up a drool!

(don't tell him I said that...lol)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hope Miss L slams HillBillary but good. They both deserve it.
> Why should Monica take the fall? She wasn't married and the man was and Hill stood by him.
> 
> I'm so pleased Monica is out talking up a storm and doing stories in magazines. Hill must be beside herself!


I do too. I hope Monica continues as long as Hillary is campaigning.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm "Cultured" - still believe the testing now?


Now that you got culture, we know the libs won't want anything to do with it. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are the ponchos that I made for my great nieces. I am tired of working with pink yarn. The pattern is one I made up based on a picture of a poncho that I saw in Ireland. If anyone wants it, PM me.
> 
> I found that making the flowers (8 per poncho) very challenging because I had never done it before - easy crocheting, but I had to figure it out.


They are adorable KC. I'm sure your GNs will love them. I can just imagine their adorable little faces surrounded by all that pink.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! WCK-- sorry to hear about the evil in Canada. Prayers go out to you and your country. 

I have been under the weather and took awhile to get over a cough. Now, hubby has it. I've had Bailey for a few days, so haven't been able to get on. We got a DVD player, so she is now watching Charlotte's Web. Love that movie--and book! 

Hope everyone has been well. Know that I have been thinking of you. Gonna try to read back a little, I know I gave missed a lot.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/bibleverse?sess=r5#r51286325454711914
> Isiah 40:31 for me.


Same for me!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back from vacation, have laundry done, experienced an auto accident (I'm fine but car is in the shop), finished two pink ponchos and made another All-in-One baby top for a friend's GD.
> 
> Saw this post as I was catching up with KP and wanted to mention (if no one else has) that in Indiana the fried bread is called elephant ears.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful! You certainly got a lot of knitting done! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Janeway said:


> $2.87 @ Walmart yesterday.


Oh, my...so cheap! I think my gas was 3.25 last week. I don't pay a lot of attention since my husband is in the oil and gas industry. Gonna have to go look.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> KnitCrazy...welcome home!
> 
> How much oil do you use to fry the dough? Do you use a Fry Daddy or a cast iron pan...or what?
> 
> ...


I used my deep fryer, which is temperature controlled. I made a bunch of the Elephant Ears when we had a blizzard. The neighborhood men were digging us out a day or two later. Everyone was tired of being cooped up for days, and I had neighbors over (at least the ones who could get to my house). Hot chocolate and Elephant Ears were a treat for all.

I don't deep fry anymore, but sometimes it is great. If you were using a Dutch oven to fry them, you'd want at least 2-4 inches of oil. I wonder if a turkey fryer would work? DH just told me he sold our deep fryer at a garage sale.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

gjz said:


> Sounds wonderful! You certainly got a lot of knitting done! Can't wait to see the pictures.


Well, we had 2 weeks at the beach. We were able to enjoy the beach every day, but I can't tolerate long periods of sun any more. DH can. I just spent more time in the condo knitting and was happy. I hate having so many projects going that I can't see closure on any of them. I get obsessive about finishing. The cruise was fun and had lots of activities, so I didn't get as much done that week. But, we drove to Florida. So, I knitted all the way there and all the way home - intensive knitting time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are the ponchos that I made for my great nieces. I am tired of working with pink yarn. The pattern is one I made up based on a picture of a poncho that I saw in Ireland. If anyone wants it, PM me.
> 
> I found that making the flowers (8 per poncho) very challenging because I had never done it before - easy crocheting, but I had to figure it out.


Oh I love it. The roses and the cables are perfect. So is the pink! You are very talented. It looks just like the poncho that you posted to us from Ireland. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Jer 29:11 for me.


Amen Jokim!
That is my Dh's scripture in real life. That is the scripture God gave me while in the hospital waiting room after his train accident. First time I had read it. It came about . He lived 25 years this Nov.24. Thank You Lord!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome back KC, the poncho are so sweet and you not having directions for the roses was a good thing, they are so perfect. Yes it does look like the Ireland poncho. Excellent needlework!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Alarming news from Canada - multiple shootings at Parliament in Ottawa. So sorry WCK, for you and for all our neighbors in Canada. I hope they get to the bottom of this. I can't believe this is happening in Canada, which seems the most peaceful place. Prayers for the safety of all.


Ditto what Bon said.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The one I felt sorry for was Chelsea. She was the only innocent one as far as I'm concerned. You can tell it still hurts her when the subject is brought up. How could he not think of his daughter in a time like this? What an imbecile.


I know I always felt sorry for Chelsea too. Can you imagine how she felt with all of that in the news? Terrible! And it is still being talked about. I don't know how he can raise his head in public or private. :x


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Yes I have to stick with the results, but if there had been a Hillbilly Culture that would be more fitting. There isn't, so I will own it and wear it proudly with you and Lakes.


I'm with ya Gal and Lakes too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Rom 8:38 for me.
> 
> _For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord._


Amen to that. I stand on that all the time. Nothing can separate us from the Love of Christ!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe if you had used red and yellow together it would have been more orange.


Ah, but I did. Eight drops of yellow and two of red - the dough started a muddled gold, so I think I should have used more red - I followed the coloring ratios on the food coloring box.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back from vacation, have laundry done, experienced an auto accident (I'm fine but car is in the shop), finished two pink ponchos and made another All-in-One baby top for a friend's GD.


Welcome home to Denim Country, KC - you've been missed.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I always felt sorry for Chelsea too. Can you imagine how she felt with all of that in the news? Terrible! And it is still being talked about. I don't know how he can raise his head in public or private. :x


Your right, and M was only a few years older than C.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ah, but I did. Eight drops of yellow and two of red - the dough started a muddled gold, so I think I should have used more red - I followed the coloring ratios on the food coloring box.


What about orange koolaid? I use red koolaid in my hummingbird feeders the first time. Or the paste coloring is really strong. Walmart and HL sell it. That is the only red I use. Very intense.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> What a shocking start to the day here in Canada! Our Parliament was attacked by gunmen this morning with 1 young soldier shot at the War Memorial and gunfire inside of our Parliament Building. One gunman was shot inside the Hall of Honour but the lockdown area in Ottawa is expanding and schools and a local shopping mall have also been closed and under lockdown. It's not certain how many gunmen are involved.
> 
> Our House of Commons has always been fairly accessible but that will probably have to change now.
> 
> ...


So sad to hear this on our news programs, WCK. We are all with you and your beautiful country; Canada. Sadly, we've been through this too. I'm delighted that at least a Canadian had a weapon and the chance to kill one of the terrorists. The only way to enter a gun fight is with a more powerful or at least a gun of your own.

Here's my wish to citizens of the world - the ability to have arms and exercise their right to protect themselves and others!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are the ponchos that I made for my great nieces. I am tired of working with pink yarn. The pattern is one I made up based on a picture of a poncho that I saw in Ireland. If anyone wants it, PM me.
> 
> I found that making the flowers (8 per poncho) very challenging because I had never done it before - easy crocheting, but I had to figure it out.


So pretty and sweet KC! I believe they look exactly like the one you showed a photo of from your Ireland trip. You've done a fantastic job recreating the design. I'd like your pattern, please. I'll PM you as a reminder. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the further info on the orange choc. cookies. DH and family are crazy about orange chocolate. Locally, it is very popular in the trade.


Do you make chocolate dipped orange slices? I've done them, a bit of work, but they are good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes!


I'll type up and forward to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/bibleverse?sess=r5#r51286325454711914
> Isiah 40:31 for me.


my verse:

Phil 4:13

_I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me._


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Hmmm, extreme knitting. I would give that a try. I'm going to google it and find some patterns. What fun. Something heavy like that would be perfect for the camper.
> 
> Maybe I'll knit a snuggie. I saw a picture of a knit snuggie somewhere recently - now to remember where.


A snuggie would be great but would take a looong time, wouldn't it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Now that you got culture, we know the libs won't want anything to do with it. :XD: :XD: :XD:


They are obsessed with me - maybe now they can let go. 

I don't read much of their BS, but often read one of my friend's post and requote and read again and again their insults or rants against me or my name which is brought up when I've had nothing to say on the subject or haven't even posted.

I'm telling you, I'm going to collect a royalty every time they write my name. That'll shut them up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> my verse:
> 
> Phil 4:13
> 
> _I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me._


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We have to watch Hannity tonight.
http://www.wnd.com/2014/10/talk-radio-star-obama-to-go-full-mussolini-soon/#MQqc4JbotYxqUBxs.99


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about orange koolaid? I use red koolaid in my hummingbird feeders the first time. Or the paste coloring is really strong. Walmart and HL sell it. That is the only red I use. Very intense.


Never tried that. When I made the Strawberry Cookies pink, I used the traditional food coloring - just 7 drops and got the depth of color I wanted. Not so when attempting the orange.

That's OK. Everyone loved them and they are now gone!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen Jokim!
> That is my Dh's scripture in real life. That is the scripture God gave me while in the hospital waiting room after his train accident. First time I had read it. It came about . He lived 25 years this Nov.24. Thank You Lord!


Thank you, Lord, indeed. The longer I live the more aware I am of how awesome He is and how He is always there for me. He is there for anyone who seeks Him.
You and your DH have truly witnessed a miracle, personally. How great He is!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I always felt sorry for Chelsea too. Can you imagine how she felt with all of that in the news? Terrible! And it is still being talked about. I don't know how he can raise his head in public or private. :x


Those two have no shame. But, is it so unusual in a shameless society?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your right, and M was only a few years older than C.


Yes, that was mentioned quite often at the time.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

A Tale of Two Hips!

Two patients limp into two different doctors' offices with the same complaint: both have trouble walking and may require hip surgery.

Patient One is is examined within the hour, is x-rayed the same day and has a time booked for surgery the following week.

Patient Two sees his family doctor after waiting 3 weeks for a appointment, then waits 8 weeks to see a specialist, then gets an x-ray, which isn't reviewed for another week and finally has his surgery scheduled for 6 months from then, pending the review boards decision on his age and remaining value to society.

Why the different treatment for the 2 patients?

Patient One is a Golden Retriever taken to a vet.

Patient Two a Senior Citizen on Obamacare.

In November, if there is no significant change in government, we'll all have to find a good vet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> A Tale of Two Hips!
> 
> Two patients limp into two different doctors' offices with the same complaint: both have trouble walking and may require hip surgery.
> 
> ...


That is a good one. I am praying that Obamacare goes out the window eventually.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I used my deep fryer, which is temperature controlled. I made a bunch of the Elephant Ears when we had a blizzard. The neighborhood men were digging us out a day or two later. Everyone was tired of being cooped up for days, and I had neighbors over (at least the ones who could get to my house). Hot chocolate and Elephant Ears were a treat for all.
> 
> I don't deep fry anymore, but sometimes it is great. If you were using a Dutch oven to fry them, you'd want at least 2-4 inches of oil. I wonder if a turkey fryer would work? DH just told me he sold our deep fryer at a garage sale.


2-4 inches of oil in a dutch oven is exactly what I was thinking but DH says his grandmother did hers in just an inch of oil in a cast iron pan. I'm going with your version!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

<<< Rom 8:38

For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> <<< Rom 8:38
> 
> For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


Good scripture proving that works can't get you to Heaven or being bad. By Grace we are saved. :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good scripture proving that works can't get you to Heaven or being bad. By Grace we are saved. :thumbup:


Amen!

My favorite scripture and the first one I ever memorized is...(and notice its 11911 foreward and backward!)

Psalm 119:11
Thy word have I hid in mine heart, that I might not sin against thee.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you make chocolate dipped orange slices? I've done them, a bit of work, but they are good.


No, frankly I never thought of doing that but I have purchased the choc. covered orange jelly slices at Trader Joe's. They are great!
Which variety of orange is best for dipping in choc.? Navel?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about orange koolaid? I use red koolaid in my hummingbird feeders the first time. Or the paste coloring is really strong. Walmart and HL sell it. That is the only red I use. Very intense.


If you would like to save some money, CB, don't even use red coloring in hummingbird food. I don't color it at all, but I do increase the sugar content 1 part to 2 parts, sugar to water. The birds fight for it like you've never seen them fight! This year I started feeding them the 15th of May, next year I'll start the 1st of May. I hated to see them migrate south by the 3rd wk of Sept., though. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So sad to hear this on our news programs, WCK. We are all with you and your beautiful country; Canada. Sadly, we've been through this too. I'm delighted that at least a Canadian had a weapon and the chance to kill one of the terrorists. The only way to enter a gun fight is with a more powerful or at least a gun of your own.
> 
> Here's my wish to citizens of the world - the ability to have arms and exercise their right to protect themselves and others!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If you would like to save some money, CB, don't even use red coloring in hummingbird food. I don't color it at all, but I do increase the sugar content 1 part to 2 parts, sugar to water. The birds fight for it like you've never seen them fight! This year I started feeding them the 15th of May, next year I'll start the 1st of May. I hated to see them migrate south by the 3rd wk of Sept., though. :wink:


I just use the coloring the first time every year. I use 1 to 4 ratio on my water. I look for them back around my Birthday March 24. They leave around Oct 13. I know that is when because that is when I usually go on my antiquing trip. They are gone when I come back from my trip. We have had reports that some stay around all year. I have only seen one in Jan. before.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just use the coloring the first time every year. I use 1 to 4 ratio on my water. I look for them back around my Birthday March 24. They leave around Oct 13. I know that is when because that is when I usually go on my antiquing trip. They are gone when I come back from my trip. We have had reports that some stay around all year. I have only seen one in Jan. before.


There were newspaper stories around here that some hummers stay the winter, but I strongly doubt it. Our winters are hard on living creatures, esp. the little ones, besides, there is no food for them around here when its that cold. I'd be willing to believe that some do stay the winter in your area. Winters are much milder in AK.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> If you would like to save some money, CB, don't even use red coloring in hummingbird food. I don't color it at all, but I do increase the sugar content 1 part to 2 parts, sugar to water. The birds fight for it like you've never seen them fight! This year I started feeding them the 15th of May, next year I'll start the 1st of May. I hated to see them migrate south by the 3rd wk of Sept., though. :wink:


I decided to try to keep track of how much sugar I used for the hummingbirds. Not because I was being frugal, just because I was curious. Well, was I surprised...24.25 pounds of sugar! I'm sure it was a little more, sometimes I forgot to log when I made the nectar.

I hate that they come when it still snows, but then they leave when the weather is so beautiful in the fall! I feel badly for them as they sit shivering in the snow!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> A Tale of Two Hips!
> 
> Two patients limp into two different doctors' offices with the same complaint: both have trouble walking and may require hip surgery.
> 
> ...


Oh oh can't stop laughing. Have a nice vet two house down and she is wonderful doesn't charge an arm or leg to take care of us neighbors with animals. So thinking may be checking in with her about treatment.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh can't stop laughing. Have a nice vet two house down and she is wonderful doesn't charge an arm or leg to take care of us neighbors with animals. So thinking may be checking in with her about treatment.


However, if we all start visiting the vet, O will find out and make everyone purchase insurance for pets. Can't leave the pets out of the loop!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

since i can not get into your site for games CB. 

My favorite Bible verse Jeremiah 16:19-21

Hope it is o.k. to do it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> since i can not get into your site for games CB.
> 
> My favorite Bible verse Jeremiah 16:19-21
> 
> Hope it is o.k. to do it.


You can put any verse up you want . Games are just games. Yours if your own favorite.

O Lord, my strength and my fortress,
My refuge in the day of affliction,
The Gentiles shall come to You
From the ends of the earth and say,
Surely our fathers have inherited lies,
Worthlessness and unprofitable things.
20 Will a man make gods for himself,
Which are not gods?

21 Therefore behold, I will this once cause them to know,
I will cause them to know
My hand and My might;
And they shall know that My name is the Lord.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> However, if we all start visiting the vet, O will find out and make everyone purchase insurance for pets. Can't leave the pets out of the loop!


Yes but he will have ato prove I am not a cat or dog or horse or snake ect.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but he will have ato prove I am not a cat or dog or horse or snake ect.


I hate to say it, but he will probably find an angle with that too.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes but he will have ato prove I am not a cat or dog or horse or snake ect.


I hate to say it, but he will probably find an angle with that too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC glad you arae home. Sorry about the accident but glad you were not injuried.
Poncho you did it just llike the one you saw and posted picture of.

Can't beleive what has happen in Canada the last few days.

They have the stricts gun laws. Just sad.


Indian fry bread do not know if it is like ghost bread. A friend of my husband who is a native American started us on it. 

Want recipe for soup email me KPG


I see spelling and loosie lips are the main topic. 

Justs sews ev her ones noise I's knots google spelt hers. 
Butts a lots butter then sums on others size.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

A friend sent an email titled, "Church Signs". I don't know how to get the whole email, so will post a few here and there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> A friend sent an email titled, "Church Signs". I don't know how to get the whole email, so will post a few here and there.


Oh I so love that yes they may be on the next shippment .


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Another one


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I so love that yes they may be on the next shippment .


Very good message. It should pop up on your dash when you start your car.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Another one


Love them all but love the one asking to please stop praying for snow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> I hate to say it, but he will probably find an angle with that too.


But he will still have to find out what breed I am. I could just be a cross of this and that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Very good message. It should pop up on your dash when you start your car.


Those are all good. Thanks gjz. How is your son's throat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am watching the Canadian shooting on Fox News right now. So terrible. I feel sorry for the families of the 2 men. A shame.Hugs WCK


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

htpp/www.knittingparadise.com/t-294248-1.html

you have to go to this site it is beautiful


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294248-1.html

trying it again.

The name of topic

The Road we will all travel...Do watch

topic posted by Rafiki


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> htpp/www.knittingparadise.com/t-294248-1.html
> 
> you have to go to this site it is beautiful


Can't get it.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294248-1.html
> 
> trying it again.
> 
> ...


Oh my, she posts the best things, doesn't she? This was incredible!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are all good. Thanks gjz. How is your son's throat?


Seems to have fully recovered, thank God! He gets the weirdest diseases. Thanks for asking. How's things with you and yours?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh my, she posts the best things, doesn't she? This was incredible!


She does always try to read her post .


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

I need to make a baby blanket for a dear friend's daughter. I don't want to make something regular. Anyone have a good idea?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> I need to make a baby blanket for a dear friend's daughter. I don't want to make something regular. Anyone have a good idea?


I am afraid I don't but am sure others will have good suggestions for you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> I decided to try to keep track of how much sugar I used for the hummingbirds. Not because I was being frugal, just because I was curious. Well, was I surprised...24.25 pounds of sugar! I'm sure it was a little more, sometimes I forgot to log when I made the nectar.
> 
> I hate that they come when it still snows, but then they leave when the weather is so beautiful in the fall! I feel badly for them as they sit shivering in the snow!!


I will keep track of how much sugar I use on the hummers next year. This year I approximated it at about 30#. I believe it might be on the low side.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I will keep track of how much sugar I use on the hummers next year. This year I approximated it at about 30#. I believe it might be on the low side.


Amazing, isn't it? It will be interesting to see if it changes from year to year. Don't think I had as many this year as last year, but don't have any proof of that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Another one


Love your church signs, gjz! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I need to make a baby blanket for a dear friend's daughter. I don't want to make something regular. Anyone have a good idea?


Do you want to knit or crochet? I post a cute crochetpattern the other day. It had one with rabbits and one with bears. Lots of cute ones on Pinterest. Knitting and crochet. Also cute bear, rabbit knit ones on KP.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here a bear knit blanket.http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/merino5-bear-baby-blankt.html


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you want to knit or crochet? I post a cute crochetpattern the other day. It had one with rabbits and one with bears. Lots of cute ones on Pinterest. Knitting and crochet. Also cute bear, rabbit knit ones on KP.


I so wish I could crochet. My great Aunt Idella tried teaching me quite a few years ago. I never understood how to do things with just one needle. I would need knitting patterns.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

I usually don't look at these things, but this is a great video. Friends are the best.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I so wish I could crochet. My great Aunt Idella tried teaching me quite a few years ago. I never understood how to do things with just one needle. I would need knitting patterns.


http://knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_blankets.php Here is a ton of them.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here a bear knit blanket.http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/merino5-bear-baby-blankt.html


That has some great potential! I am going to have to study it more...never really used a chart before, but this one makes sense.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294248-1.html
> 
> trying it again.
> 
> ...


Rafiki posts beautiful things and great recipes!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_blankets.php Here is a ton of them.


Oh my! There are tons! Thank you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night dear ladies and gents. :XD:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Love your church signs, gjz! :thumbup: :thumbup:


They really state a good message in language that makes sense to everyone!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh your DD will have major empty nest syndrome with only a couple of little ones left at home


You're right, she will. She loves a peaceful atmosphere, though - or she used to. Now she's used to chaos and enjoys it. It will be quite an adjustment - and for the little ones, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had money to go with it. Sorry I didn't mention that. But it was more than half. It was a trip that we just started driving. No reservations or plans just drove until we found what we wanted to do. Of course we started at Williamsburg and went up until we reached Maine and came back down. I would love to do it again. Back then the kids were in grade school. We lived straight out of suitcases.When we hit Memphis on the way back it was the hardest part with everyone tired and whining. I told Dh to let me out of the car and I would walk the rest of the way. :shock: :lol:


I understand completely. I'd like to take that same trip now, but I'd have to light a major fire under DH first!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The only way the libs will ever get culture is if they carry a pot of Dannon yogurt along with them


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think my Mom felt the same way when we got close to home after our camping holidays when we were kids. All us kids poking and nattering at each other. But we still have some good memories of the fun places we went and your kids probably do too.


I remember two trips with my oldest daughter. On one, her youngest who was under two, cried for at least an hour after we left the house. She had two boys at the time - two hours apart. They were a riot.

When they were about 4 and 2, we looked back and the youngest was buck nekkid! Took off all his clothes while strapped into his car seat. We were hysterical! She and I took quite a few trips together. She was just divorced, and we had a ball! The kids still talk about how much fun it was. They don't realize that they provided most of the fun. They were so funny together. Those two boys so close in age NEVER fought. No kidding - never. Now they're older, they disagree and make each other mad sometimes, but it never lasts and as toddlers and little boys - never a cross word. They must really be in sync.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I love it. The roses and the cables are perfect. So is the pink! You are very talented. It looks just like the poncho that you posted to us from Ireland. :thumbup:


I was able to expand the view in the photo that I took and count the stitches. The only thing that I had to play with was the needle size. Trial and error was the key. I also had a book with stitch patterns that helped me identify the cable pattern.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everytime we got in the car with all 5 of us the kids would start asking questions. Dh would say if there was a hill or mountain that the ocean used to be here or. they would play the game if I am 20 how old will you be Daddy. I don't know why but it got on my nerves so badly. Never failed they asked it over and over with different numbers.The other time I hated traveling was when Dh had a CB radio. That was the wrong. All of that static and all the hick drivers . I was always trying to sleep because I had to pack and get things ready for the trip. We had to travel at night so I guess it kept Dh awake . It made me irate! :-o


I remember that on trips, too. We drove to Baltimore in a VW squareback - no a/c - windows down the whole way, me in back with the kids - AAAAAARRRRRGH! I used to feel sorry for DH because it was such a long drive. Then I drove it once and found out it was a million times easier than entertaining the kids. We used to leave at about 5 a.m. - just put the sleeping kids in the car. That gave us a couple of hours of peace, and then we'd stop for breakfast. It worked well until our youngest daughter started getting carsick. So we gave her dramamine. She woke up so grumpy you were afraid to look at her - and she was only about 5 years old!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I was able to expand the view in the photo that I took and count the stitches. The only thing that I had to play with was the needle size. Trial and error was the key. I also had a book with stitch patterns that helped me identify the cable pattern.


I'm going to have to go back and see your ponchos. You have received such praise! You seemed to have done some sleuthing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I was able to expand the view in the photo that I took and count the stitches. The only thing that I had to play with was the needle size. Trial and error was the key. I also had a book with stitch patterns that helped me identify the cable pattern.


Don't be modest. You are good! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember that on trips, too. We drove to Baltimore in a VW squareback - no a/c - windows down the whole way, me in back with the kids - AAAAAARRRRRGH! I used to feel sorry for DH because it was such a long drive. Then I drove it once and found out it was a million times easier than entertaining the kids. We used to leave at about 5 a.m. - just put the sleeping kids in the car. That gave us a couple of hours of peace, and then we'd stop for breakfast. It worked well until our youngest daughter started getting carsick. So we gave her dramamine. She woke up so grumpy you were afraid to look at her - and she was only about 5 years old!


I finally found out with 3 of the grands to keep the fighting down I would place the oldest in the front seat with Dh . Then I sat in the middle of the other 2. That seemed to work great for us. We would play hangman or some kind of drawing. Too bad I didn't save myself a lot of misery with my own. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Most of you knew that Designer mentioned several months ago that she was moving to my region of Vancouver Island. I wanted to let all of you know that she joined the knitting circle at the store today. We had agreed earlier that we would not bring up KP or any of the people on KP.

It was a distressing time for all of us with the recent attacks in Canada, especially today where our Parliament was invaded. I'm so sorry for the family of the young reservist soldier murdered today. He was a 24 year old corporal from Hamilton, Ont. named Nathan Cirillo, the father of a young boy.

The shooter was another recent convert to Islam who had a long criminal past. The man who ran down and killed another soldier on Mon. was also a recent convert. Too many young people have an emptiness in their spirits that is being pulled into these evil causes that promise them fulfillment and paradise. We have to get away from moral relativism and lack of purpose and direction or these lost souls will get their purpose elsewhere.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://bitecharge.com/play/bibleverse?sess=r5#r51286325454711914
> Isiah 40:31 for me.


Your verse is:

Jer 29:11

For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end. Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you. And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart. And I will be found of you, saith the Lord.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are the ponchos that I made for my great nieces. I am tired of working with pink yarn. The pattern is one I made up based on a picture of a poncho that I saw in Ireland. If anyone wants it, PM me.
> 
> I found that making the flowers (8 per poncho) very challenging because I had never done it before - easy crocheting, but I had to figure it out.


They're beautiful KC! The little girls will look adorable in the pretty pink ponchos.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Good night dear ladies and gents. :XD:


Night!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your verse is:
> 
> Jer 29:11
> 
> For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end. Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you. And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart. And I will be found of you, saith the Lord.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of you knew that Designer mentioned several months ago that she was moving to my region of Vancouver Island. I wanted to let all of you know that she joined the knitting circle at the store today. We had agreed earlier that we would not bring up KP or any of the people on KP.


She is a talented knitter. I hope she brings some good techniques to your group. I wish I had a knitting group in my area.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The one I felt sorry for was Chelsea. She was the only innocent one as far as I'm concerned. You can tell it still hurts her when the subject is brought up. How could he not think of his daughter in a time like this? What an imbecile.


I agree with you. A terrible experience for any child to go through, but to have it on such public display must have been mortifying as well as hurting because of her parents.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a distressing time for all of us with the recent attacks in Canada, especially today where our Parliament was invaded. I'm so sorry for the family of the young reservist soldier murdered today. He was a 24 year old corporal from Hamilton, Ont. named Nathan Cirillo, the father of a young boy.
> 
> The shooter was another recent convert to Islam who had a long criminal past. The man who ran down and killed another soldier on Mon. was also a recent convert. Too many young people have an emptiness in their spirits that is being pulled into these evil causes that promise them fulfillment and paradise. We have to get away from moral relativism and lack of purpose and direction or these lost souls will get their purpose elsewhere.


My heart aches for your country...I pray that we can find a way to stop this madness and that God can drive our progress towards this goal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! WCK-- sorry to hear about the evil in Canada. Prayers go out to you and your country.
> 
> I have been under the weather and took awhile to get over a cough. Now, hubby has it. I've had Bailey for a few days, so haven't been able to get on. We got a DVD player, so she is now watching Charlotte's Web. Love that movie--and book!
> 
> Hope everyone has been well. Know that I have been thinking of you. Gonna try to read back a little, I know I gave missed a lot.


Sorry you haven't been feeling well, hope you get rid of that cough soon.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry you haven't been feeling well, hope you get rid of that cough soon.


Still lingering, but I think I am on the downside of it.

Haven't read far back, how is your brother doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen Jokim!
> That is my Dh's scripture in real life. That is the scripture God gave me while in the hospital waiting room after his train accident. First time I had read it. It came about . He lived 25 years this Nov.24. Thank You Lord!


It makes me feel warm to think I share this verse with you and your DH and Jokim.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> She is a talented knitter. I hope she brings some good techniques to your group. I wish I had a knitting group in my area.


Maybe you could start one if you know 1 or 2 knitters?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Still lingering, but I think I am on the downside of it.
> 
> Haven't read far back, how is your brother doing?


That's good if you're getting over it. My friend that helps me out in the store hasn't been able to shake her cough and cold for 3 weeks now.

My brother is much better -- thanks for asking.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe you could start one if you know 1 or 2 knitters?


That's the problem. I am the only one I know who knits. I am trying to get a couple of friends to let me teach them how...they want to wait until it is cold and snowy. Let's see if it happens.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good if you're getting over it. My friend that helps me out in the store hasn't been able to shake her cough and cold for 3 weeks now.
> 
> My brother is much better -- thanks for asking.


Oh, I am glad he is getting better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So sad to hear this on our news programs, WCK. We are all with you and your beautiful country; Canada. Sadly, we've been through this too. I'm delighted that at least a Canadian had a weapon and the chance to kill one of the terrorists. The only way to enter a gun fight is with a more powerful or at least a gun of your own.
> 
> Here's my wish to citizens of the world - the ability to have arms and exercise their right to protect themselves and others!


There are some un-armed security in Parliament but most were armed and dressed in plain clothes. There was exchange of gun fire but the shooter was killed fairly quickly after getting into the House. There was a lot of uncertainty if there was more than one shooter, but fortunately there was only the one. There were a couple of others injured, but not critically.

In the past, it hasn't been overly difficult for tourists to get into the grounds or the House - but that will probably change now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They are obsessed with me - maybe now they can let go.
> 
> I don't read much of their BS, but often read one of my friend's post and requote and read again and again their insults or rants against me or my name which is brought up when I've had nothing to say on the subject or haven't even posted.
> 
> I'm telling you, I'm going to collect a royalty every time they write my name. That'll shut them up.


They are obsessed :roll: -- pitiful


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Check it out...This is the best way I've ever seen to open a pomegranate with no mess!

http://www.facebook.com/FreshBitesDaily/posts/707498755998428#!/video.php?v=408961069261624&set=vb.137720423052358&type=2&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> A Tale of Two Hips!
> 
> Two patients limp into two different doctors' offices with the same complaint: both have trouble walking and may require hip surgery.
> 
> ...


It would be funny if didn't ring true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Check it out...This is the best way I've ever seen to open a pomegranate with no mess!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/FreshBitesDaily/posts/707498755998428#!/video.php?v=408961069261624&set=vb.137720423052358&type=2&theater


That is really cool. Where do I find a knife like that?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> KC glad you arae home. Sorry about the accident but glad you were not injuried.
> Poncho you did it just llike the one you saw and posted picture of.
> 
> Can't beleive what has happen in Canada the last few days.
> ...


The thing with gun laws is they only work for people who obey the law; anyone who really wants to get one, will find a way to do that. It doesn't seem to be to hard to buy illegal weapons and we've had a quite a few cases of drive by shooting or targeted shootings (mostly gang related, but a innocent bystanders get hurt too).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Loved the signs GJZ - thanks for posting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294248-1.html
> 
> trying it again.
> 
> ...


That was amazing. Rafiki comes up with some wonderful links and stories.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> I usually don't look at these things, but this is a great video. Friends are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finally found out with 3 of the grands to keep the fighting down I would place the oldest in the front seat with Dh . Then I sat in the middle of the other 2. That seemed to work great for us. We would play hangman or some kind of drawing. Too bad I didn't save myself a lot of misery with my own. :roll:


Yes, divide and conquer!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your verse is:
> 
> Jer 29:11
> 
> For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end. Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you. And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart. And I will be found of you, saith the Lord.


Mine :

Your verse is:

Isa 40:31

But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.

(My youngest daughter had "On Eagle's Wings" at her wedding.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you. A terrible experience for any child to go through, but to have it on such public display must have been mortifying as well as hurting because of her parents.


Completely selfish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Still lingering, but I think I am on the downside of it.
> 
> Haven't read far back, how is your brother doing?


I'm glad you're feeling better, gjz. I hope DH is better soon. A lingering cough is no fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. I haven't caught up with all you've written, so I hope everyone is doing well, feeling better, and getting on with projects!

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Christian mom Asia Bibi has been sentenced to death in Pakistan for her Christian faith. She was falsely accused of "blasphemy"  speaking against the prophet Muhammad  because she is a Christian.

This email from Jay Seckulow of the ACLJ:

Ive been locked up, handcuffed and chained, banished from the world and waiting to die. I dont know how long Ive got left to live...My life is in Gods hands...

Those are the words of Asia Bibi, mother of five. Shes on death row in Pakistan for her Christian faith.

If we are silent, this Christian mom will hang under Pakistans Shariah blasphemy law.

At the ACLJ, weve mobilized our international resources. Were on the ground in Pakistan, raising the alarm at the United Nations, and equipping Members of Congress. ublic pressure may be her only hope. It freed Christian Pastor Youcef Nadarkhani in Iran. It freed Christian mom Meriam Ibrahim in Sudan.

Asia Bibi has already suffered in prison for five years. We dont have a moment left to lose.

Take action with us. Be heard. Demand her freedom today.

Sign Our Urgent Petition: Stop Her Execution; Free Asia Bibi.

Jay Sekulow
ACLJ Chief Counsel

_Take a few seconds to sign the petition to demand her immediate release._

http://beheardproject.com/


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Check it out...This is the best way I've ever seen to open a pomegranate with no mess!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/FreshBitesDaily/posts/707498755998428#!/video.php?v=408961069261624&set=vb.137720423052358&type=2&theater


That is too cool! The knife is obviously very sharp. What grossed me out though was his dirty hands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> That's the problem. I am the only one I know who knits. I am trying to get a couple of friends to let me teach them how...they want to wait until it is cold and snowy. Let's see if it happens.


I don't have anyone I know that knits either. My aunt used to knit and cross stitch but she died. I wish I knew someone that did. We don't even have a place to shop but Walmart.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw this post after I got done with my vacation. If you want to understand what ISIS is doing and what the US and Canada are facing, you must understand Islam.

http://www.rightsidenews.com/2014100634933/life-and-science/culture-wars/the-exposing-of-the-false-prophet-of-islam-part-1.html

This is long, but in opinion worth the read. I learned some if this in college 25 years ago. It has some added detail, however, and is chilling.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember that on trips, too. We drove to Baltimore in a VW squareback - no a/c - windows down the whole way, me in back with the kids - AAAAAARRRRRGH! I used to feel sorry for DH because it was such a long drive. Then I drove it once and found out it was a million times easier than entertaining the kids. We used to leave at about 5 a.m. - just put the sleeping kids in the car. That gave us a couple of hours of peace, and then we'd stop for breakfast. It worked well until our youngest daughter started getting carsick. So we gave her dramamine. She woke up so grumpy you were afraid to look at her - and she was only about 5 years old!


Your story could be our family's story. We traveled with our kids, in a VW Bug, no ac, Skyline Drive in the Blue Ridge. Daughter, 8yr old, became car sick. It was a memorable trip. We once drove across the country in this VW Bug. The desert was unbearable. We can now afford ac in our cars.  :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are the ponchos that I made for my great nieces. I am tired of working with pink yarn. The pattern is one I made up based on a picture of a poncho that I saw in Ireland. If anyone wants it, PM me.
> 
> I found that making the flowers (8 per poncho) very challenging because I had never done it before - easy crocheting, but I had to figure it out.


KC, I just saw these pictures of your ponchos. I love the color and the details are beautiful!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of you knew that Designer mentioned several months ago that she was moving to my region of Vancouver Island. I wanted to let all of you know that she joined the knitting circle at the store today. We had agreed earlier that we would not bring up KP or any of the people on KP.
> 
> It was a distressing time for all of us with the recent attacks in Canada, especially today where our Parliament was invaded. I'm so sorry for the family of the young reservist soldier murdered today. He was a 24 year old corporal from Hamilton, Ont. named Nathan Cirillo, the father of a young boy.
> 
> The shooter was another recent convert to Islam who had a long criminal past. The man who ran down and killed another soldier on Mon. was also a recent convert. Too many young people have an emptiness in their spirits that is being pulled into these evil causes that promise them fulfillment and paradise. We have to get away from moral relativism and lack of purpose and direction or these lost souls will get their purpose elsewhere.


There is a growing number of Moslem immigrants in the Toronto Metro area. Islam is the fastest growing religion in Canada. Our hearts and prayers go out to the families of the murdered and injured, that God eases the pain of their loss.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your verse is:
> 
> Jer 29:11
> 
> For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the Lord, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end. Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you. And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart. And I will be found of you, saith the Lord.


That's mine also, Kitty! Great company.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That is too cool! The knife is obviously very sharp. What grossed me out though was his dirty hands.


I've never eaten a pomegranate, never even saw the inside of one. It's quite lovely inside. Are those the seeds? They look juicy and delicious. Has anyone tried one?

I am so ignorant. I lead a dull life! I should spice it up. Where is Richard Gere?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your story could be our family's story. We traveled with our kids, in a VW Bug, no ac, Skyline Drive in the Blue Ridge. Daughter, 8yr old, became car sick. It was a memorable trip. We once drove across the country in this VW Bug. The desert was unbearable. We can now afford ac in our cars.  :XD:


Oh know the feeling too. No air, car break's done, on son's birthday. Heat stroke, and bee sting. Get there and son's throw off clothes running naked for all the world to see.

other then that fine trip. Dad had passed to get us into DisneyLand before grand opening. Pictures of two little boys having time of their life. Picture of mom when I look at it, looks so tired and bags under eye. Had to come home for vaction from Fla.
But trip around Lake Superior Wonderful. That was when you could enter Canada without pass port. Plus learn that night before bear had broken into a near by cabin. But still left door open as a full moon shining off the lake. Son singing every day song I love to go a wandering can't remembrer the rest. They were about 8 and 6 years old.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some un-armed security in Parliament but most were armed and dressed in plain clothes. There was exchange of gun fire but the shooter was killed fairly quickly after getting into the House. There was a lot of uncertainty if there was more than one shooter, but fortunately there was only the one. There were a couple of others injured, but not critically.
> 
> In the past, it hasn't been overly difficult for tourists to get into the grounds or the House - but that will probably change now.


Yes, it will change, as our Capitol and WH security have changed. Sad but true.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is a website for all kinds of baby blankets:

http://www.redheart.com/search?q=baby+blanket+pattern%3Arelevance&page=0&pageViewMode=list&newArrivals=false&privateSales=false


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've never eaten a pomegranate, never even saw the inside of one. It's quite lovely inside. Are those the seeds? They look juicy and delicious. Has anyone tried one?
> 
> I am so ignorant. I lead a dull life! I should spice it up. Where is Richard Gere?


Yes Bon, those are the seeds...their sweet and tangy similar to a cranberry and I use them in much the same way adding them to spinach salad, tossing them into roasted brussels, etc.

Richard Gere called last week while you away...he said to tell you that he missed you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh know the feeling too. No air, car break's done, on son's birthday. Heat stroke, and bee sting. Get there and son's throw off clothes running naked for all the world to see.
> 
> other then that fine trip. Dad had passed to get us into DisneyLand before grand opening. Pictures of two little boys having time of their life. Picture of mom when I look at it, looks so tired and bags under eye. Had to come home for vaction from Fla.
> But trip around Lake Superior Wonderful. That was when you could enter Canada without pass port. Plus learn that night before bear had broken into a near by cabin. But still left door open as a full moon shining off the lake. Son singing every day song I love to go a wandering can't remembrer the rest. They were about 8 and 6 years old.


All these stories remind me of how nasty it could be on a long hot trip in the summer and how grateful I am today for air conditioning in the car!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh know the feeling too. No air, car break's done, on son's birthday. Heat stroke, and bee sting. Get there and son's throw off clothes running naked for all the world to see.
> 
> other then that fine trip. Dad had passed to get us into DisneyLand before grand opening. Pictures of two little boys having time of their life. Picture of mom when I look at it, looks so tired and bags under eye. Had to come home for vaction from Fla.
> But trip around Lake Superior Wonderful. That was when you could enter Canada without pass port. Plus learn that night before bear had broken into a near by cabin. But still left door open as a full moon shining off the lake. Son singing every day song I love to go a wandering can't remembrer the rest. They were about 8 and 6 years old.


*The Happy Wanderer*

I love to go a-wandering, 
Along the mountain track, 
And as I go, I love to sing, 
My knapsack on my back.

Chorus:
Val-deri,Val-dera,
Val-deri,
Val-dera-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha 
Val-deri,Val-dera. 
My knapsack on my back.

(I know that song because I have a niece, Valerie, and I sing it to her all the time.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152611339831336


Hero.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *The Happy Wanderer*
> 
> I love to go a-wandering,
> Along the mountain track,
> ...


Oh that's it was so sweet to hear son singing it. A nice to have a niece named that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of you knew that Designer mentioned several months ago that she was moving to my region of Vancouver Island. I wanted to let all of you know that she joined the knitting circle at the store today. We had agreed earlier that we would not bring up KP or any of the people on KP.
> 
> It was a distressing time for all of us with the recent attacks in Canada, especially today where our Parliament was invaded. I'm so sorry for the family of the young reservist soldier murdered today. He was a 24 year old corporal from Hamilton, Ont. named Nathan Cirillo, the father of a young boy.
> 
> The shooter was another recent convert to Islam who had a long criminal past. The man who ran down and killed another soldier on Mon. was also a recent convert. Too many young people have an emptiness in their spirits that is being pulled into these evil causes that promise them fulfillment and paradise. We have to get away from moral relativism and lack of purpose and direction or these lost souls will get their purpose elsewhere.


Don't worry we know your intent, and we know her's. Promises mean nothing it seem to her, just has to brag about it and everything else.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This strikes me as just silly.

The stores are full of Christmas Thanksgiving items. 

Yet I go looking for a winter jacket and am told they do not have shippment's in yet.

What why ? I have look at at least 5 places . Today off to look at two or three more.
Hope I don't hear that again. It's close to November end of that month we have snow and cold weather.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This strikes me as just silly.
> 
> The stores are full of Christmas Thanksgiving items.
> 
> ...


What about Burlington Coat Factory, Yarnie...do you have one near you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> What about Burlington Coat Factory, Yarnie...do you have one near you?


Went there and they were the first ones to say they did not have shippment in of winter coats. Had very few on rack. Plus just wool coats,want a jacket . :roll:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went there and they were the first ones to say they did not have shippment in of winter coats. Had very few on rack. Plus just wool coats,want a jacket . :roll:


Yikes, that's lousy...I hope you find what you want!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mine :
> 
> Your verse is:
> 
> ...


That is such a great song. I requested it to be sung at my mother's funeral.♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

pic is from Canadian newspaper, and the post is from Sapper-7 from theblaze.

Sapper-7: Greater love has no one than this, then he who lays down his life for a friend


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't worry we know your intent, and we know her's. Promises mean nothing it seem to her, just has to brag about it and everything else.


You said it, Yarnie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This strikes me as just silly.
> 
> The stores are full of Christmas Thanksgiving items.
> 
> ...


They should have them by now, wouldn't you think? :shock:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You said it, Yarnie! :thumbup:


And you said it so well.
I think she will have a swollen tongue from biting it so much. :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> This strikes me as just silly.
> 
> The stores are full of Christmas Thanksgiving items.
> 
> ...


I happened to watch the Today show today. They had a segment calked, Jill's Steals and Deals. They had coats regularly for $200 something for $68.00. I looked into buying one...just couldn't talk myself into getting one. Check it out. I have ordered her things before and have had no problem. Can't return things...so be sure you get the right size. Just go yo today.com.

Hello everyone!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294385-1.html#6242421
This is worth a chuckle or two!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Yarnie--here is the link for the jackets I told you about.

http://www.larrylevine-deal.com

Put todaycoat in the submit line.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> This strikes me as just silly.
> 
> The stores are full of Christmas Thanksgiving items.
> 
> ...


You could try ordering online. Kohl's has some coats. Penney's does too. Both have online stores. I also checked Macy's online store for coats. They had them on sale and with a buy one get one offer.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, we had 2 weeks at the beach. We were able to enjoy the beach every day, but I can't tolerate long periods of sun any more. DH can. I just spent more time in the condo knitting and was happy. I hate having so many projects going that I can't see closure on any of them. I get obsessive about finishing. The cruise was fun and had lots of activities, so I didn't get as much done that week. But, we drove to Florida. So, I knitted all the way there and all the way home - intensive knitting time.


Sounds like a fun time. Glad you missed the hurricane, or it missed you, while on the cruise.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A snuggie would be great but would take a looong time, wouldn't it?


Yes, I would think so. Also a lot of yarn - to fit me anyway.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of you knew that Designer mentioned several months ago that she was moving to my region of Vancouver Island. I wanted to let all of you know that she joined the knitting circle at the store today. We had agreed earlier that we would not bring up KP or any of the people on KP.


My condolences. I had the thought that when Designer mentioned that she was going to join a knitting group it might be yours. I hope she keeps to her end of the deal.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some un-armed security in Parliament but most were armed and dressed in plain clothes. There was exchange of gun fire but the shooter was killed fairly quickly after getting into the House. There was a lot of uncertainty if there was more than one shooter, but fortunately there was only the one. There were a couple of others injured, but not critically.
> 
> In the past, it hasn't been overly difficult for tourists to get into the grounds or the House - but that will probably change now.


I would also think that the soldier that replaces the one that was killed will now be armed. I think the same will happen with our soldiers that guard our tomb. A sad sign of the times.

Your Sgt. at Arms certainly received a nice ovation this morning. You could see he was moved by the ovation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your story could be our family's story. We traveled with our kids, in a VW Bug, no ac, Skyline Drive in the Blue Ridge. Daughter, 8yr old, became car sick. It was a memorable trip. We once drove across the country in this VW Bug. The desert was unbearable. We can now afford ac in our cars.  :XD:


Same trip, same transportation, same sweat! We had a VW bug first. We loved those cars. Even now when I see the newer ones, I want one. Now I wonder how we ever managed without a/c in our homes and cars. We were tough! (Wouldn't the pioneers laugh at that!!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There is a growing number of Moslem immigrants in the Toronto Metro area. Islam is the fastest growing religion in Canada. Our hearts and prayers go out to the families of the murdered and injured, that God eases the pain of their loss.♥♥♥


It's frightening how quickly they are growing. Are human beings really so warped that they believe this barbaric, murderous behavior is ever justified?

"Jesus wept."

I know that verse has to do with Lazarus's death, but I think of it often when I see how we human beings are behaving, what we have made of this beautiful world we've been given, and how we treat God's children. It makes me want to weep, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Same trip, same transportation, same sweat! We had a VW bug first. We loved those cars. Even now when I see the newer ones, I want one. Now I wonder how we ever managed without a/c in our homes and cars. We were tough! (Wouldn't the pioneers laugh at that!!)


Yes, I wonder how we did it when we were younger. We still don't have ac in our home, but then in this climate, it's not really needed that often. Our church though, 150+ yrs old, had ac installed, finally. This time they didn't poll the parishioners, instead, the pastor made an executive decision.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh know the feeling too. No air, car break's done, on son's birthday. Heat stroke, and bee sting. Get there and son's throw off clothes running naked for all the world to see.
> 
> other then that fine trip. Dad had passed to get us into DisneyLand before grand opening. Pictures of two little boys having time of their life. Picture of mom when I look at it, looks so tired and bags under eye. Had to come home for vaction from Fla.
> But trip around Lake Superior Wonderful. That was when you could enter Canada without pass port. Plus learn that night before bear had broken into a near by cabin. But still left door open as a full moon shining off the lake. Son singing every day song I love to go a wandering can't remembrer the rest. They were about 8 and 6 years old.


Such good memories! I love that song.

"I love to go a-wandering
Along the mountain track
And while I go, I love to sing,
My knapsack on my back.

Val-der-ee
Val-der-ah
Val-der-ee
Val-der-ah-ah-ah-ah
Ah-ah-

Val-der-ee
Val-der-ah
My knapsack on my back."

Or something like that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's frightening how quickly they are growing. Are human beings really so warped that they believe this barbaric, murderous behavior is ever justified?
> 
> "Jesus wept."
> 
> I know that verse has to do with Lazarus's death, but I think of it often when I see how we human beings are behaving, what we have made of this beautiful world we've been given, and how we treat God's children. It makes me want to weep, too.


With all that is going on in this world, I think Jesus is 'weeping' quite a bit. A sad comment on what goes on in this world today. Not all killing is done with bullets or machetes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Yes Bon, those are the seeds...their sweet and tangy similar to a cranberry and I use them in much the same way adding them to spinach salad, tossing them into roasted brussels, etc.
> 
> Richard Gere called last week while you away...he said to tell you that he missed you!


Swooooooon.......


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *The Happy Wanderer*
> 
> I love to go a-wandering,
> Along the mountain track,
> ...


So funny - I just posted that - I was close, but missed some spelling. I think we sang it at Girl Scouts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This strikes me as just silly.
> 
> The stores are full of Christmas Thanksgiving items.
> 
> ...


That's so aggravating. I was looking for toddler boxer-briefs in size 4. I went to four stores, finally found them and bought the last two packages. Sheesh!! All I can say is there must be a lot of size 4 boys running around in their cool little boxer/briefs!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, this Karla troll joined KP today. She's so clueless that she should just give it up. Sorry, WCK, that you have to see this drivel. Maybe this is Designer?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That is such a great song. I requested it to be sung at my mother's funeral.♥


It's beautiful.

I've thought of having one of each child's favorite hymns at my funeral. I'm pretty sure that's my youngest daughter's favorite.

Of course, I have no idea what I'll have at my funeral, but I hope to be watching. I'd really like music and Mass, no eulogy. I don't want to put DH or my kids through that. Although they probably could all do it - the kids don't mind public speaking. But I think they'd get all choked up.

I think highly of myself, don't I? :-D

I have to, really - because it IS all about me. Oh - sorry, I forgot for a moment! :shock:

It's really all about Marie and her poundage. :twisted:

:wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, this troll joined KP today. She's so clueless that she should just give it up. Sorry, WCK, that you have to see this drivel. Maybe this is Designer?


She's goooooonnnnnne.... ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's beautiful.
> 
> I've thought of having one of each child's favorite hymns at my funeral. I'm pretty sure that's my youngest daughter's favorite.
> 
> ...


I have given some thought to music choices for my wake and funeral. Right now there are pieces by Mozart that I absolutely love. His French horn concertos are beautiful. Oh, who am I kidding, I like anything Mozart! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I have given some thought to music choices for my wake and funeral. Right now there are pieces by Mozart that I absolutely love. His French horn concertos are beautiful. Oh, who am I kidding, I like anything Mozart! :thumbup:


You have good taste in music, as I'm sure you do in all things.

I'd love to have it all planned out so the rest of the family won't have to worry about it. Getting DH to go there will probably be a challenge. Maybe some day...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> With all that is going on in this world, I think Jesus is 'weeping' quite a bit. A sad comment on what goes on in this world today. Not all killing is done with bullets or machetes.


True.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You have good taste in music, as I'm sure you do in all things.
> 
> I'd love to have it all planned out so the rest of the family won't have to worry about it. Getting DH to go there will probably be a challenge. Maybe some day...


I know it can become bogged down in the macabre, but planning some aspects of one's final 'exit' from this 'vale of tears', can be interesting. My DH's childless aunt planned her funeral to the point where we didn't need to do anything but show up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know it can become bogged down in the macabre, but planning some aspects of one's final 'exit' from this 'vale of tears', can be interesting. My DH's childless aunt planned her funeral to the point where we didn't need to do anything but show up.


I think that's a great idea. The family will be dealing with all their mixed feelings. Best if they can just show up and enjoy the company and the food! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm off to do something - don't know what. I"ll see what strikes me when I turn my back on this computer. I've been on here almost all morning!
Ohh - it's not morning any more. Sheesh - I missed lunch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Back - everyone's busy - no new posts since I left. 

I walked, had a little lunch, put laundry in for a second rinse because my miserable machine can't get the soap out in one and doesn't have a second rinse setting, thought about doing a few things, rejected them all, and sat back down here for inspiration.

Did you ever have a day when you're good for nothing? 

Well, I did get a mess straightened out with the dr's office. I was supposed to have a colonoscopy next Tuesday, and I called the nurse's extension with some questions. I called on Monday and left a message, no return call, same for Tuesday and Wednesday. I decided today to cancel the procedure and reschedule for later,so I'll have time to get my questions answered. Before I called, a second nurse called and said the first one hadn't returned her calls and that she - second nurse - was doing it for her and was going to discuss it with her. I told her I had called THREE TIMES, and she set up my new appt AND answered my questions. I didn't want to go next Tuesday anyway. And that is the sum total of my accomplishments today.

Oh - I forgot - I did clean three bathrooms and change one bed this morning - and straighten up halfway. 

But - no knitting yet - so nothing done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I found a jacket for winter. Had to decide between purple and a yucky green guess which one I chose. Plus same company got it from last. Also this is grand on sale for one hundred dollars less. Doing happy dance. And of all places to find one at Shopko . Didn't expect to find it there.
Husband also doing happy dance as he does not have to go with me to look for one. Told him he owed me for the looking at every place in world for his trailer to replace one stolen.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I found a jacket for winter. Had to decide between purple and a yucky green guess which one I chose. Plus same company got it from last. Also this is grand on sale for one hundred dollars less. Doing happy dance. And of all places to find one at Shopko . Didn't expect to find it there.
> Husband also doing happy dance as he does not have to go with me to look for one. Told him he owed me for the looking at every place in world for his trailer to replace one stolen.


Hooray! I'm guessing you got the purple...royalty always wears purple!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's frightening how quickly they are growing. Are human beings really so warped that they believe this barbaric, murderous behavior is ever justified?
> 
> "Jesus wept."
> 
> I know that verse has to do with Lazarus's death, but I think of it often when I see how we human beings are behaving, what we have made of this beautiful world we've been given, and how we treat God's children. It makes me want to weep, too.


I agree that He must be weeping over what we've made of His wonderful creation, but I also find it very comforting that Jesus wept...fully human and fully divine. What an amazing God we serve!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Back - everyone's busy - no new posts since I left.
> 
> I walked, had a little lunch, put laundry in for a second rinse because my miserable machine can't get the soap out in one and doesn't have a second rinse setting, thought about doing a few things, rejected them all, and sat back down here for inspiration.
> 
> ...


Having same day as you Bon. Have to get hearing aid first called my insurance to see how much is covered. She tells me I have a 6,3501 deductable. What? What when did I have this tack on. then told her I am not on ACA. Then said I would have to pay for it as Medicare did not cover it. So I said wait a min. I am paying every month for insurance through husbands former employer. Nope she said call Medicare. 
So call medicare and they do not cover hearing aides. As we can only get med equipment??? What? I say? So if I can't hear then thats to bad, but if I need other medical equipment that is covered. Please.
So call my insurance back and ask why all of a sudden do I have to pay 6,351 deductable. No she says, that is not what it should be. They pay up to 6,3501 dollars . I am told that insurance pays 80% of bill, I pay 20% Talk about run around and people not knowing what is happening. I was on a merry go round and couldn't catch brass ring. 
Now hubby has decide he needs to know why i need a hearing aide. 
So I explain to him because honey I can't hear out of this ear. Why because when I was a child I kept getting inner ear infection. When that happen they had to lance my ear drum in order for the fluid that was infected could drain out. 
Know he has decide I need to go to a cheaper place instead of UWof Wisconsin hospital. Like one of those hearing aide stores. So then I tell him won't that be grand, Your talking about any where from 1,000 dollars on up and insurance does not cover it. As it is not in their network. So here I sit a new coat and thinking about a new brain, new husband new everything.Just junk the old and start out new.

Then Husband sweet as can be tells me to order this catalog on line for him. Oh please he did it last night but got it wrong. This man was incharge of computor that ran lines in plant that sent out electric power to this part of our state. But he can't order a catalog. So I go to site even though I was thinking of cuffing him upside of head with key board. I fill out form and he is standing behind me telling me how and what to do. When he got to the put state in. Please drop down site with every state on. Oh he says I didn't know that. Then he has to tell me zip code, I was already half through that.
Then I hit send. Then he ask are you sure. So go back to catlog site and show him button that said send that I press. You would have thought that esplained it all. Wait tell you hear this one.
But there is nothing on the lines no name no address no state. I just look at this man and thought please God give me a rope so I can hang myself. 
Now I am going to go make supper of which he does not really want what I am making. That am sure is not the last of it as I have a whole about another 6 or 7 hours before this day is through. Life some days I wonder .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hooray! I'm guessing you got the purple...royalty always wears purple!
> 
> :thumbup:


Of course didn't even think of royalty just thought not the green yuck one. :roll: :shock: :lol: :lol:

Off to make a meal fit for a king, even if he does not like it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294385-1.html#6242421
> This is worth a chuckle or two!


Too funny...and too true! I never heard of SABLE before, but I certainly have it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAIGLAgEa84


Those poor cats


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went there and they were the first ones to say they did not have shippment in of winter coats. Had very few on rack. Plus just wool coats,want a jacket . :roll:


You could have come to Ar in Aug and found you a coat. We will not be needing one until the last of Nov. Day after Christmas all the bathing suits come out. Won't need them until June. Figure that one out. You have to buy something to wear six months before you need it. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152611339831336&set=vb.15704546335&type=2&theater Hero.


 :thumbup: Yes he is! And so were all the others that responded, especially those that tried to help the wounded soldier (he was shot in the back)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Those poor cats


Can you believe it? How can they walk?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Too funny...and too true! I never heard of SABLE before, but I certainly have it!


Glad you enjoyed it. I thought it was spot on for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> pic is from Canadian newspaper, and the post is from Sapper-7 from theblaze.
> 
> Sapper-7: Greater love has no one than this, then he who lays down his life for a friend


Amen


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You could have come to Ar in Aug and found you a coat. We will not be needing one until the last of Nov. Day after Christmas all the bathing suits come out. Won't need them until June. Figure that one out. You have to buy something to wear six months before you need it. :shock:


I often thought why bring bathing suits out in Jan., then it hit me: Snowbirds! Fl. people need them. I know, Fl. is full of bathing suits in shops but perhaps the local stores want in on the sales.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My condolences. I had the thought that when Designer mentioned that she was going to join a knitting group it might be yours. I hope she keeps to her end of the deal.


Who wants to place a bet? I don't gamble but I would do this one for money. I know I would be the winner. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> With all that is going on in this world, I think Jesus is 'weeping' quite a bit. A sad comment on what goes on in this world today. Not all killing is done with bullets or machetes.


Yes


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I found a jacket for winter. Had to decide between purple and a yucky green guess which one I chose. Plus same company got it from last. Also this is grand on sale for one hundred dollars less. Doing happy dance. And of all places to find one at Shopko . Didn't expect to find it there.
> Husband also doing happy dance as he does not have to go with me to look for one. Told him he owed me for the looking at every place in world for his trailer to replace one stolen.


Great! So nice to need something and actually find it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I agree that He must be weeping over what we've made of His wonderful creation, but I also find it very comforting that Jesus wept...fully human and fully divine. What an amazing God we serve!


So right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She's goooooonnnnnne.... ! :thumbup:


You mean I missed her again. So sad. NOT!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Having same day as you Bon. Have to get hearing aid first called my insurance to see how much is covered. She tells me I have a 6,3501 deductable. What? What when did I have this tack on. then told her I am not on ACA. Then said I would have to pay for it as Medicare did not cover it. So I said wait a min. I am paying every month for insurance through husbands former employer. Nope she said call Medicare.
> So call medicare and they do not cover hearing aides. As we can only get med equipment??? What? I say? So if I can't hear then thats to bad, but if I need other medical equipment that is covered. Please.
> So call my insurance back and ask why all of a sudden do I have to pay 6,351 deductable. No she says, that is not what it should be. They pay up to 6,3501 dollars . I am told that insurance pays 80% of bill, I pay 20% Talk about run around and people not knowing what is happening. I was on a merry go round and couldn't catch brass ring.
> Now hubby has decide he needs to know why i need a hearing aide.
> ...


Only you could find humor in all that. God bless you, Yarnie. You are the greatest! I'm hugging you in my heart. (can't find the heart icon)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Of course didn't even think of royalty just thought not the green yuck one. :roll: :shock: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Off to make a meal fit for a king, even if he does not like it.


I bought an outfit once. When I got it home, the only way I could describe it was (please forgive me) snot green. When I wore it, people I worked with said, "Oh, that looks great on you" and "That's your color." Gee, thanks.

I haven't worn it for a long, long time.

I'm sure the purple is very pretty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Having same day as you Bon. Have to get hearing aid first called my insurance to see how much is covered. She tells me I have a 6,3501 deductable. What? What when did I have this tack on. then told her I am not on ACA. Then said I would have to pay for it as Medicare did not cover it. So I said wait a min. I am paying every month for insurance through husbands former employer. Nope she said call Medicare.
> So call medicare and they do not cover hearing aides. As we can only get med equipment??? What? I say? So if I can't hear then thats to bad, but if I need other medical equipment that is covered. Please.
> So call my insurance back and ask why all of a sudden do I have to pay 6,351 deductable. No she says, that is not what it should be. They pay up to 6,3501 dollars . I am told that insurance pays 80% of bill, I pay 20% Talk about run around and people not knowing what is happening. I was on a merry go round and couldn't catch brass ring.
> Now hubby has decide he needs to know why i need a hearing aide.
> ...


Sorry Yarnie but that is so funny. Aren't all men the same!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Yes he is! And so were all the others that responded, especially those that tried to help the wounded soldier (he was shot in the back)


That is so terrible. I know the whole country is still upset.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I bought an outfit once. When I got it home, the only way I could describe it was (please forgive me) snot green. When I wore it, people I worked with said, "Oh, that looks great on you" and "That's your color." Gee, thanks.
> 
> I haven't worn it for a long, long time.
> 
> I'm sure the purple is very pretty.


Oh you are too funny too. You and Yarnie are killing me. I think I have every color of green. Probably even a snot green. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's frightening how quickly they are growing. Are human beings really so warped that they believe this barbaric, murderous behavior is ever justified?
> 
> "Jesus wept."
> 
> I know that verse has to do with Lazarus's death, but I think of it often when I see how we human beings are behaving, what we have made of this beautiful world we've been given, and how we treat God's children. It makes me want to weep, too.


I agree with you Bonnie. I can't even begin to get my head around how they justify their behaviour.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, this Karla troll joined KP today. She's so clueless that she should just give it up. Sorry, WCK, that you have to see this drivel. Maybe this is Designer?


There are some things I'm glad to miss. I'm sure that Designer is not a troll though, it's not in her character.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some things I'm glad to miss. I'm sure that Designer is not a troll though, it's not in her character.


Glad I missed it to. Just takes up space needlessly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A Little Bible Study: ON "Left" and "Right"



Remember what Jesus said: 'Goats on the left, sheep on the right' (Matthew 25:33).
Jesus also told Peter that if he wanted to catch fish do it from the right side of the boat. They did and filled the boat with fish.


John 21:6 (NIV) He said, "Throw your net on the right side of the boat and you will find some." When they did, they were unable to haul the net in because of the large number of fish."


Origin of Left & Right... I have often wondered why it is that Conservatives are called the "right" and Liberals are called the "left".


By chance I stumbled upon this verse in the Bible: Ecclesiastes 10:2 (NIV) - "The heart of the wise inclines to the right, but the heart of the fool to the left." Thus sayeth the Lord. Amen.


It surely can't get any simpler than that.


SPELLING LESSON:


The last four letters in American.......... I Can
The last four letters in Republican........I Can
The last four letters in Democrats.........Rats


End of lesson. Test to follow on November 6, 2014.


Remember, November 2014 is to be set aside as rodent removal month. Please help to achieve that goal.

VOTE!!! * winking


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I found a jacket for winter. Had to decide between purple and a yucky green guess which one I chose. Plus same company got it from last. Also this is grand on sale for one hundred dollars less. Doing happy dance. And of all places to find one at Shopko . Didn't expect to find it there.
> Husband also doing happy dance as he does not have to go with me to look for one. Told him he owed me for the looking at every place in world for his trailer to replace one stolen.


Glad you found your jacket. I am not a shopper and usually just go get what I need. Troublesome when I have to go to many stores to find what I need...I may run out of steam before I find the item! The mall makes me crazy!

I guess you didn't choose the yucky green one!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I have given some thought to music choices for my wake and funeral. Right now there are pieces by Mozart that I absolutely love. His French horn concertos are beautiful. Oh, who am I kidding, I like anything Mozart! :thumbup:


Me too, but my favourites are the violins.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you ever have a day when you're good for nothing? .


I've been having a lot of days like this lately...I think I left my motivation somewhere and I can't remember where!

You got quite a bit done today.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A Little Bible Study: ON "Left" and "Right"
> 
> Remember what Jesus said: 'Goats on the left, sheep on the right' (Matthew 25:33).
> Jesus also told Peter that if he wanted to catch fish do it from the right side of the boat. They did and filled the boat with fish.
> ...


Very insightful. I don't recall hearing it before, but I love this Ecclesiastes 10:2...need to share that with a few folks! Voting is done, let's hope it goes the "right" way!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I found a jacket for winter. Had to decide between purple and a yucky green guess which one I chose. Plus same company got it from last. Also this is grand on sale for one hundred dollars less. Doing happy dance. And of all places to find one at Shopko . Didn't expect to find it there.
> Husband also doing happy dance as he does not have to go with me to look for one. Told him he owed me for the looking at every place in world for his trailer to replace one stolen.


Glad you got a new purple coat because you wouldn't choose yucky anything. I hope you won't have to start wearing it too soon though.

We had a big surprise early this morning -- a major thunderstorm. That's very unusual for this time of year. Lots of lightening and big claps of thunder and then a big downpour of rain. But now it's sunny.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A Little Bible Study: ON "Left" and "Right"
> 
> Remember what Jesus said: 'Goats on the left, sheep on the right' (Matthew 25:33).
> Jesus also told Peter that if he wanted to catch fish do it from the right side of the boat. They did and filled the boat with fish.
> ...


Thank you for posting this, CB. No higher authority....♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too, but my favourites are the violins.


Yes, I too love the violin. My GD plays 1st. Violin in her HS Orchestra. But I've heard some violin music that reminded me of fingernails scratching a blackboard. I guess it depends on the composition.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I too love the violin. My GD plays 1st. Violin in her HS Orchestra. But I've heard some violin music that reminded me of fingernails scratching a blackboard. I guess it depends on the composition.


That is the way my dd sounded when she first started orchestra in the 5th grade. She practiced everyday. ARRGG.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for posting this, CB. No higher authority....♥♥♥


Thanks for sending it to me. ♥


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl wrote:
My condolences. I had the thought that when Designer mentioned that she was going to join a knitting group it might be yours. I hope she keeps to her end of the deal.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Who wants to place a bet? I don't gamble but I would do this one for money. I know I would be the winner. :-o


Having fun guys? condolences are unnecessary and you will win your bet CB. We agreed that I would knit with her group. Thanks for the support and kindness. You have made sure that wont happen again. so lets hear a loud cheer from you all. You won big one!! WCK what a great group of friends you have. Enjoy them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh you are too funny too. You and Yarnie are killing me. I think I have every color of green. Probably even a snot green. :shock:


An old joke of my father's: You think it's green, but it's not. (Say it fast and you'll see the joke.)

I love most shades of green, too. Jussnot that one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too, but my favourites are the violins.


I love the violin, too - and the flute. And of course - the drums.

The violin touches my heart - so sweet and sometimes sad and sweet at the same time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> I've been having a lot of days like this lately...I think I left my motivation somewhere and I can't remember where!
> 
> You got quite a bit done today.


Surprisingly, I did. It was relatively painless, for some reason.

I think there's something in the air that's taking the oomph right out of us!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I too love the violin. My GD plays 1st. Violin in her HS Orchestra. But I've heard some violin music that reminded me of fingernails scratching a blackboard. I guess it depends on the composition.


That's how it sounded when I took lessons in 6th grade. When I practiced, my one-year old sister cried.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest son plays the violin. The first few years and twinkle, twinkle, little star were hard on the ears. Now, at 36 years he takes it with him, in his semi. He played "Amazing Grace" at both of his grandmothers' funerals. About two weeks, before my MIL passed away, he went to the nursing home to play for her. The last song she requested was Amazing Grace. Very fitting for her funeral.


How beautiful. Aren't you glad that you provided lessons for him? It's a gift for life - being able to play an instrument. I recommend it to anyone with an interest - doesn't matter how old you are. It's never too late - and it's fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I too love the violin. My GD plays 1st. Violin in her HS Orchestra. But I've heard some violin music that reminded me of fingernails scratching a blackboard. I guess it depends on the composition.


She must play beautifully to be 1st violin. You must love to hear her play.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you win - I appreciate all the kind remarks, even from those i have never had much in the way of conversations with. This is such a kind, group, all good people who never act unkind. Have fun everyone, -- Thanks CB.especially -- bye for now.


Hi, Shirley! It sounds like you're enjoying your new home and surroundings. I'm happy for you.

I'm so sorry about what happened in Canada. They showed a hockey team before their game with heads bowed while the national anthem was played. They looked heartbroken. I felt like crying myself because I remember how hurt I felt when our country was attacked - the country we love - our home. It's a shame.

One of them struck two policemen in New York city tonight. Swine.

All that aside, enjoy your new home. I think your avatar is perfect. We must never give up hope. Good will prevail!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

hello everyone, sorry I've been away. 
i'm trying so hard to keep busy. now I've taken my first quilting class. we picked our prints out and cut all the pieces. I didn't know this could be so much fun. We only have 2 in the class so we both get a lot of attention on our work. I'm making a lap quilt and the other lady is making a baby quilt. lots of homework to be ready for next class.we put Linda's old machine in the shop to get a check up so we are trying to share her new machine.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A Little Bible Study: ON "Left" and "Right"
> 
> Remember what Jesus said: 'Goats on the left, sheep on the right' (Matthew 25:33).
> Jesus also told Peter that if he wanted to catch fish do it from the right side of the boat. They did and filled the boat with fish.
> ...


Oh you are so wonderful with words from Bible and shall remember to vote on the right day. God Bless you dear friend.
Thanks for the funnie.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Shirley! It sounds like you're enjoying your new home and surroundings. I'm happy for you.
> 
> I'm so sorry about what happened in Canada. They showed a hockey team before their game with heads bowed while the national anthem was played. They looked heartbroken. I felt like crying myself because I remember how hurt I felt when our country was attacked - the country we love - our home. It's a shame.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie - a voice in the wilderness. I needed you to post. I am leaving here and I appreciate your friendship. You know you have mine always. Chat away everyone, have a good evening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> soloweygirl wrote:
> My condolences. I had the thought that when Designer mentioned that she was going to join a knitting group it might be yours. I hope she keeps to her end of the deal.
> 
> Having fun guys? condolences are unnecessary and you will win your bet CB. We agreed that I would knit with her group. Thanks for the support and kindness. You have made sure that wont happen again. so lets hear a loud cheer from you all. You won big one!! WCK what a great group of friends you have. Enjoy them.


Shirley, please - enjoy the knitting group in your new home. I'd love to be in it myself. Let yourself enjoy it - and share all you know and can do. Do it for yourself and your new friends. You have a lot to share with them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> hello everyone, sorry I've been away.
> i'm trying so hard to keep busy. now I've taken my first quilting class. we picked our prints out and cut all the pieces. I didn't know this could be so much fun. We only have 2 in the class so we both get a lot of attention on our work. I'm making a lap quilt and the other lady is making a baby quilt. lots of homework to be ready for next class.we put Linda's old machine in the shop to get a check up so we are trying to share her new machine.


Oh how wonderful for you Karverr I can see how much fun you are having by your post, and the joy you are having doing it.
So glad to hear that as you have been so down of late. Hope that you will post a picture of your quilt when you finish.
I am sure your lovely wife loves sharing sewing machine with you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Shirley, please - enjoy the knitting group in your new home. I'd love to be in it myself. Let yourself enjoy it - and share all you know and can do. Do it for yourself and your new friends. You have a lot to share with them.


Thanks Bonnie -- I will find one that I can teach. Sorry for invading- I would have been better not to as it hurts a bit. I can hear Solo laughing. oh well.

I appreciate you standing up for me here. You are a person I trust completely - I admire you and I applaud you for having courage to believe your beliefs but to see other people for who they are. I will remember tonight because of you with happiness instead of being sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some things I'm glad to miss. I'm sure that Designer is not a troll though, it's not in her character.


I agree, WCK. Designer is not a troll.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> hello everyone, sorry I've been away.
> i'm trying so hard to keep busy. now I've taken my first quilting class. we picked our prints out and cut all the pieces. I didn't know this could be so much fun. We only have 2 in the class so we both get a lot of attention on our work. I'm making a lap quilt and the other lady is making a baby quilt. lots of homework to be ready for next class.we put Linda's old machine in the shop to get a check up so we are trying to share her new machine.


I'm so glad you checked in. You are wise to keep busy. Quilting - it seems you love it! You know we'll all want to see what you've made. Please keep in touch with us. We miss you when you're away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie -- I will find one that I can teach. Sorry for invading- I would have been better not to as it hurts a bit. I can hear Solo laughing. oh well.
> 
> I appreciate you standing up for me here. You are a person I trust completely - I admire you and I applaud you for having courage to believe your beliefs but to see other people for who they are. I will remember tonight because of you with happiness instead of being sick.


Shirley, you know I love all my friends here on Denim - and I love you, too. You have never asked me to take sides, and I appreciate that so much. My Denim friends have also always respected our friendship - so hats off to them, too.

Sleep well, everyone. I'm off to Lark Rise and then to bed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> soloweygirl wrote:
> My condolences. I had the thought that when Designer mentioned that she was going to join a knitting group it might be yours. I hope she keeps to her end of the deal.
> 
> Having fun guys? condolences are unnecessary and you will win your bet CB. We agreed that I would knit with her group. Thanks for the support and kindness. You have made sure that wont happen again. so lets hear a loud cheer from you all. You won big one!! WCK what a great group of friends you have. Enjoy them.


Designer WCK did nothing wrong . So why do you feel the need to even mention that she has a great group of friends. She welcome you into her shop and am sure will still show you kindness. All she ask was that it was to be kept between the two of you about it. 
She will still be glad to have you join her knitting group as she is not the kind of person who would do other wise.

As to her friends well what can I say. We will always stand up for her, as she has always done that for us. Just as you have stood up for your group.

But do not insult her about whom she chose to be friends with.

This is not her fault in any way and you know it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Shirley, you know I love all my friends here on Denim - and I love you, too. You have never asked me to take sides, and I appreciate that so much. My Denim friends have also always respected our friendship - so hats off to them, too.
> 
> Sleep well, everyone. I'm off to Lark Rise and then to bed.


Oh enjoy Lark Rise Bon. I still love watching it.

But before you leave if you have not already. I have to share the news added to my day.
Dear love of my life comes in and ask me if I got any email with his catalog. Oh no what can I say. I had to explain to him that is why we filled out form for him to get catalog sent to our house. Oh his words were??? I thought they would just email it to us. Honey I didn't send email address, I sent home address.
He was standing over me when I did it. Where did I go wrong today?
Must have been getting out of bed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Designer WCK did nothing wrong . So why do you feel the need to even mention that she has a great group of friends. She welcome you into her shop and am sure will still show you kindness. All she ask was that it was to be kept between the two of you about it.
> She will still be glad to have you join her knitting group as she is not the kind of person who would do other wise.
> 
> As to her friends well what can I say. We will always stand up for her, as she has always done that for us. Just as you have stood up for your group.
> ...


YOu are right Yarnie. She was kind to me and I enjoyed my afternoon with her. However, it seems to have lost its glow with what has been posted here. I will talk to her - I know she is not responsible for what you all think of me. and what you say. It just hurt quite a hit and thanks to dear Bonnie I can sleep tonight. I also didn't discuss it except in a sentence on the other thread - there has been no problem there. I was just really hurt reading what people say here who I have rarely even spoken to. I won't come back and bother any of you. I don't lurk here but when she said she had announced that I was going to attend her group, I had a sick feeling as I expected exactly what happened. Take care Yarnie -- I have no anger towards you although we have had our moments. I would like once again to let your anger toward me go and I will do the same.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> YOu are right Yarnie. She was kind to me and I enjoyed my afternoon with her. However, it seems to have lost its glow with what has been posted here. I will talk to her - I know she is not responsible for what you all think of me. and what you say. It just hurt quite a hit and thanks to dear Bonnie I can sleep tonight. I also didn't discuss it except in a sentence on the other thread - there has been no problem there. I was just really hurt reading what people say here who I have rarely even spoken to. I won't come back and bother any of you. I don't lurk here but when she said she had announced that I was going to attend her group, I had a sick feeling as I expected exactly what happened. Take care Yarnie -- I have no anger towards you although we have had our moments. I would like once again to let your anger toward me go and I will do the same.


I am not angry . The only reason WCK mention what she did is because you posted it on another site. 
Why because like all of us. We do not want personal information put on internet. She meant no harm am sure of that. But she did ask you as her post said not to mention it. 
We both know when someone on here mentions anything someone else will ask what why and whom and how. If not on site in PM or emails. 
I don't understand why you felt the need to even mention it at all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not angry . The only reason WCK mention what she did is because you posted it on another site.
> Why because like all of us. We do not want personal information put on internet. She meant no harm am sure of that. But she did ask you as her post said not to mention it.
> We both know when someone on here mentions anything someone else will ask what why and whom and how. If not on site in PM or emails.
> I don't understand why you felt the need to even mention it at all.


I am confused at what you are askig Yarnie> mention what?

It doesn't matter, I have contacted WKC and we have had a talk. everything is fined between us and I hope it remains that way. I am going to try again to leave here now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am confused at what you are askig Yarnie> mention what?
> 
> It doesn't matter, I have contacted WKC and we have had a talk. everything is fined between us and I hope it remains that way. I am going to try again to leave here now.


mention her name.

Does not matter as you and her have talk it out. I am glad of that.

I was also upset because someone came on here and called WCK names . As she was once on the left site became upset. As it all started with mention WCK by name.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Family of Little Owls Discover a Camera Outside Their Den.....so cute!!!

http://www.thedodo.com/family-of-little-owls-discover-731493767.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Family of Little Owls Discover a Camera Outside Their Den.....so cute!!!
> 
> http://www.thedodo.com/family-of-little-owls-discover-731493767.html


Too sweet need that something nice to look at.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest son plays the violin. The first few years and twinkle, twinkle, little star were hard on the ears. Now, at 36 years he takes it with him, in his semi. He played "Amazing Grace" at both of his grandmothers' funerals. About two weeks, before my MIL passed away, he went to the nursing home to play for her. The last song she requested was Amazing Grace. Very fitting for her funeral.


I'm sure it was so beautiful - Amazing Grace is one of my favourites.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> hello everyone, sorry I've been away.
> i'm trying so hard to keep busy. now I've taken my first quilting class. we picked our prints out and cut all the pieces. I didn't know this could be so much fun. We only have 2 in the class so we both get a lot of attention on our work. I'm making a lap quilt and the other lady is making a baby quilt. lots of homework to be ready for next class.we put Linda's old machine in the shop to get a check up so we are trying to share her new machine.


Sounds wonderful Karverr. Look forward to seeing your results. Sewing machines and I have never got along well so I don't sew.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Designer WCK did nothing wrong . So why do you feel the need to even mention that she has a great group of friends. She welcome you into her shop and am sure will still show you kindness. All she ask was that it was to be kept between the two of you about it.
> She will still be glad to have you join her knitting group as she is not the kind of person who would do other wise.
> 
> As to her friends well what can I say. We will always stand up for her, as she has always done that for us. Just as you have stood up for your group.
> ...


Love you and all my friends for always thinking of me. It's ok Yarnie - I told Designer that I was going to post that we met since so many people knew she moved to the same area I live in. It will all work itself out.

Thank you all for being such caring friends. Bless you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh enjoy Lark Rise Bon. I still love watching it.
> 
> But before you leave if you have not already. I have to share the news added to my day.
> Dear love of my life comes in and ask me if I got any email with his catalog. Oh no what can I say. I had to explain to him that is why we filled out form for him to get catalog sent to our house. Oh his words were??? I thought they would just email it to us. Honey I didn't send email address, I sent home address.
> ...


 :lol: Some people just have funny ideas about computers. DH is lucky to have you watching out for him!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Family of Little Owls Discover a Camera Outside Their Den.....so cute!!!
> 
> http://www.thedodo.com/family-of-little-owls-discover-731493767.html


They were cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Had to take this IPAD to Verizon as it was eating up my time (5M) so they told me I needed to update the newest download & they would use their time to download of 1 1/2 hour. I left it there while I took stew to a friend who had surgery (no insurance) so she had a 13 lb tumor removed from ovary under a general anes. @7 am & was dismissed at 5 pm.

I returned to Verizon & got IPAD but it wouldn't open my email. I went 2 nights &1 day without email so had lots of cleaning up to do.

Crazy IPAD would mess up when SIL is out of town!

I'm feeling better so thanks for concerns just weak as a kitten, but friend really enjoyed stew. DH helped cut up veggies & I baked it in the oven in a cast iron roaster so it was good if I do say so as we had it for dinner that night. Left overs were good last night.

I'll try to catch up on reading, but just about out of free time so won't be on much until the 26th as new time starts then.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the way my dd sounded when she first started orchestra in the 5th grade. She practiced everyday. ARRGG.


Oh, how well I remember those days! ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for sending it to me. ♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She must play beautifully to be 1st violin. You must love to hear her play.


I do love to hear her play. We attend her every concert. MIL purchased the violin for her. Now the other GD is starting out, on the cello. She's not much taller than the cello but she enjoys playing it. There are musical genes on all sides of our families.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> hello everyone, sorry I've been away.
> i'm trying so hard to keep busy. now I've taken my first quilting class. we picked our prints out and cut all the pieces. I didn't know this could be so much fun. We only have 2 in the class so we both get a lot of attention on our work. I'm making a lap quilt and the other lady is making a baby quilt. lots of homework to be ready for next class.we put Linda's old machine in the shop to get a check up so we are trying to share her new machine.


Welcome back Karverr! :lol: 
I also took a quilting class some time ago and made a lap quilt, suitable for hanging. Perhaps someday I will hang it on a wall. Good sound deadening quality. Do you have a good thimble? I preferred the leather kind with a bit more control. Good luck on your new adventure!♥♥♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry about last night WCK should have just stay out of it.

But look at it this way by posting over there I did have some fun. As it gave them something to talk about other then subject . I never laugh so hard as they sure love to make fun . Especially when it was done on purpose. I love playing jokes on others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back Karverr! :lol:
> I also took a quilting class some time ago and made a lap quilt, suitable for hanging. Perhaps someday I will hang it on a wall. Good sound deadening quality. Do you have a good thimble? I preferred the leather kind with a bit more control. Good luck on your new adventure!♥♥♥


I love leather thumps, they are good when one carves too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Jokim, how are you doing?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Jokim, how are you doing?


Doing fine, Yarnie!
Just read a few pages of the libs thread. Nothing ever changes, same actors, same story lines, same lies, and dirt, and smears. I refuse to be a part of it. Sorry...♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Doing fine, Yarnie!
> Just read a few pages of the libs thread. Nothing ever changes, same actors, same story lines, same lies, and dirt, and smears. I refuse to be a part of it. Sorry...♥


Yes it is the same isn't it. I am trying not to but so far has not work. But at least I did have fun with it and no name calling.  :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I do love to hear her play. We attend her every concert. MIL purchased the violin for her. Now the other GD is starting out, on the cello. She's not much taller than the cello but she enjoys playing it. There are musical genes on all sides of our families.


The early "blackboard" years were all worth it! We missed out on the genes, but definitely have the appreciation for those that have it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about last night WCK should have just stay out of it.
> 
> But look at it this way by posting over there I did have some fun. As it gave them something to talk about other then subject . I never laugh so hard as they sure love to make fun . Especially when it was done on purpose. I love playing jokes on others.


Nothing to be sorry for Yarnie! Love ya!!

I did see that last night - they're so predictable :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Doing fine, Yarnie!
> Just read a few pages of the libs thread. Nothing ever changes, same actors, same story lines, same lies, and dirt, and smears. I refuse to be a part of it. Sorry...♥


Same old melodrama soap opera ... :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is the same isn't it. I am trying not to but so far has not work. But at least I did have fun with it and no name calling.  :lol:


It is hard not to respond and defend a friend who is being maligned by them. I will step in sometimes and speak up. But in the few pages I've read, it was just back and forth trash talk by the left.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you WCK you are a very gracious person.

I look at spelling if I can make fun of myself something I did have to learn. Then when others make fun of me I can laugh, and not get so upset when they make comments about it.

Live and learn, plus I can understand how others may feel about it if they have same problem.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing to be sorry for Yarnie! Love ya!!
> 
> I did see that last night - they're so predictable :lol:


I need to say this , and I am sure it is on behalf of all the D&P gals and guy.
WCK, you are a Very Professional business owner, and we support you in all you do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I was able to expand the view in the photo that I took and count the stitches. The only thing that I had to play with was the needle size. Trial and error was the key. I also had a book with stitch patterns that helped me identify the cable pattern.


I received your pattern - thanks Knit Crazy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I need to say this , and I am sure it is on behalf of all the D&P gals and guy.
> WCK, you are a Very Professional business owner, and we support you in all you do.


Hear, Hear! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of you knew that Designer mentioned several months ago that she was moving to my region of Vancouver Island. I wanted to let all of you know that she joined the knitting circle at the store today. We had agreed earlier that we would not bring up KP or any of the people on KP.
> 
> It was a distressing time for all of us with the recent attacks in Canada, especially today where our Parliament was invaded. I'm so sorry for the family of the young reservist soldier murdered today. He was a 24 year old corporal from Hamilton, Ont. named Nathan Cirillo, the father of a young boy.
> 
> The shooter was another recent convert to Islam who had a long criminal past. The man who ran down and killed another soldier on Mon. was also a recent convert. Too many young people have an emptiness in their spirits that is being pulled into these evil causes that promise them fulfillment and paradise. We have to get away from moral relativism and lack of purpose and direction or these lost souls will get their purpose elsewhere.


Such sadness for Canada the past ten days. I fear that this is only the beginning. I wish the President of the USA would call an act of terror what it is like the Prime Minister of Canada.

I'm impressed with how Canada handled this murder of the soldier - fatally shot to kill the terrorist who was immediately identified as one.

Under Obama, we put the terrorist in prison, the taxpayers provide them a lawyer, a college education, three squares a day, all the privileges of at least a middle class person, and then call their crime 'work place violence' (Fort Hood shooter) or "a work place disagreement (beheading of a woman) or "an equitable/fair trade" (releasing the five most dangerous terrorists from Gitmo) in exchange for an American traitor whose case is swept under the rug by our failure of an Attorney General.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So far behind again, will catch up later. Work calls.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Oh good one again Gali :thumbup: Sure there are more of then that should be thrown in to.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Such a sad day for Canada this last week. I fear that this is only the beginning. I wish the President of the USA would call an act of terror what it is like the Prime Minister of Canada.
> 
> I'm impressed with how Canada handled this murder of the soldier - fatally shot to kill the terrorist who was immediately identified as one.
> 
> Under Obama, we put the terrorist in prison, the taxpayers provide them a lawyer, a college education, three squares a day, all the privileges of at least a middle class person, and then call their crime 'work place violence' (Fort Hood shooter) or "a work place disagreement (beheading of a woman) or "a fair trade" (releasing the five most dangerous terrorists from Gitmo) for an American traitor whose case is swept under the rug by our failure of an Attorney General.


You are exactly right!!!!!!
and with the Boston Marathon terrorists we will support them with free housing and food stamps while they plot and prepare.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Such sadness for Canada the past ten days. I fear that this is only the beginning. I wish the President of the USA would call an act of terror what it is like the Prime Minister of Canada.
> 
> I'm impressed with how Canada handled this murder of the soldier - fatally shot to kill the terrorist who was immediately identified as one.
> 
> Under Obama, we put the terrorist in prison, the taxpayers provide them a lawyer, a college education, three squares a day, all the privileges of at least a middle class person, and then call their crime 'work place violence' (Fort Hood shooter) or "a work place disagreement (beheading of a woman) or "an equitable/fair trade" (releasing the five most dangerous terrorists from Gitmo) in exchange for an American traitor whose case is swept under the rug by our failure of an Attorney General.


It won't change with him will it. A terrorist is a terrorist is a terrorist. 
At least the Prime Minister Of Canada knows how to take care of his country and knows what a terrorist is to be called.
Wonder if we could borrow him for a bit of time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Such sadness for Canada the past ten days. I fear that this is only the beginning. I wish the President of the USA would call an act of terror what it is like the Prime Minister of Canada.
> 
> I'm impressed with how Canada handled this murder of the soldier - fatally shot to kill the terrorist who was immediately identified as one.
> 
> Under Obama, we put the terrorist in prison, the taxpayers provide them a lawyer, a college education, three squares a day, all the privileges of at least a middle class person, and then call their crime 'work place violence' (Fort Hood shooter) or "a work place disagreement (beheading of a woman) or "an equitable/fair trade" (releasing the five most dangerous terrorists from Gitmo) in exchange for an American traitor whose case is swept under the rug by our failure of an Attorney General.


Well stated, and truthful to the core, KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You are exactly right!!!!!!
> and with the Boston Marathon terrorists we will support them with free housing and food stamps while they plot and prepare.


What was it Lenin said about the west? 
'They will sell us the rope with which we will hang them!'
Feeding and housing them is comparable to it, Gali.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I received your pattern - thanks Knit Crazy.


You are welcome. I had fun making them, but it will be awhile before I want to see pink yarn.

I am trying to finish the sz. 4 All-in-One top that I am adding sleeves to in order to make it a cardigan. Where the All-in-On pattern says bind off for the cap-sleeves, I put the stitches on a stitch holder. Then, I cast on 6 stitches for the underarm. I also added stitches around the entire sleeve. I am finishing the first sleeve now. I am knitting the sleeves flat because I don't like to work with dpns. I think it will work well for what I want, but I have not been highly motivated today.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> What was it Lenin said about the west?
> 'They will sell us the rope with which we will hang them!'
> Feeding and housing them, is comparable to it, Gali.


Yes, thats a perfect comparison Jokim,


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I wonder how we did it when we were younger. We still don't have ac in our home, but then in this climate, it's not really needed that often. Our church though, 150+ yrs old, had ac installed, finally. This time they didn't poll the parishioners, instead, the pastor made an executive decision.


Churches and ACs don't seem to get along around here. There has been a rash of robberies for the copper hoses and wires in the AC units. Apparently, copper brings some good change for thieves. Most of these thieves are hitting churches because no one is usually around and of course that makes it so much easier. Some churches can't catch a break, no sooner do they have the unit repaired/replaced then it is damaged again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's beautiful.
> 
> I've thought of having one of each child's favorite hymns at my funeral. I'm pretty sure that's my youngest daughter's favorite.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, why not make your desires known now? Maybe write down what you want so everyone will know. It will take stress off the family.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree, WCK. Designer is not a troll.


Bon, You and WCK are correct. Don't know much about Designer, or what the deal is, but it seems she has a good following with her workshops. She seems to be a talented knitter with lots to share. It should be fairly easy to keep whatever differences separate during the knitting group. I hope WCK and Designer enjoy the time knitting!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Churches and ACs don't seem to get along around here. There has been a rash of robberies for the copper hoses and wires in the AC units. Apparently, copper brings some good change for thieves. Most of these thieves are hitting churches because no one is usually around and of course that makes it so much easier. Some churches can't catch a break, no sooner do they have the unit repaired/replaced then it is damaged again.


Same sort of robberies happen here. We'll see how long it'll be before that sort of robbery happens here. I'm sure there is a security system installed in the church though.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

karverr said:


> hello everyone, sorry I've been away.
> i'm trying so hard to keep busy. now I've taken my first quilting class. we picked our prints out and cut all the pieces. I didn't know this could be so much fun. We only have 2 in the class so we both get a lot of attention on our work. I'm making a lap quilt and the other lady is making a baby quilt. lots of homework to be ready for next class.we put Linda's old machine in the shop to get a check up so we are trying to share her new machine.


Oh! Make sure you post pictures when you are finished! It's always fun to learn something new


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie. I can't even begin to get my head around how they justify their behaviour.


I don't understand why these girls are wanting and actually going to Syria. Do they not have a clue what life will be like for them? Have they not read about how they treat women and what happens to them if they disobey?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Family of Little Owls Discover a Camera Outside Their Den.....so cute!!!
> 
> http://www.thedodo.com/family-of-little-owls-discover-731493767.html


I guess everyone wants their time in the limelight! How cute are they!! Thanks for the link!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Churches and ACs don't seem to get along around here. There has been a rash of robberies for the copper hoses and wires in the AC units. Apparently, copper brings some good change for thieves. Most of these thieves are hitting churches because no one is usually around and of course that makes it so much easier. Some churches can't catch a break, no sooner do they have the unit repaired/replaced then it is damaged again.


I guess this really explains the sign posted at this churchhope I get the right picture)


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Such sadness for Canada the past ten days. I fear that this is only the beginning. I wish the President of the USA would call an act of terror what it is like the Prime Minister of Canada.
> 
> I'm impressed with how Canada handled this murder of the soldier - fatally shot to kill the terrorist who was immediately identified as one.
> 
> Under Obama, we put the terrorist in prison, the taxpayers provide them a lawyer, a college education, three squares a day, all the privileges of at least a middle class person, and then call their crime 'work place violence' (Fort Hood shooter) or "a work place disagreement (beheading of a woman) or "an equitable/fair trade" (releasing the five most dangerous terrorists from Gitmo) in exchange for an American traitor whose case is swept under the rug by our failure of an Attorney General.


Well said!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't understand why these girls are wanting and actually going to Syria. Do they not have a clue what life will be like for them? Have they not read about how they treat women and what happens to them if they disobey?


I heard somewhere that the girls from Denver were of Somali background.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't understand why these girls are wanting and actually going to Syria. Do they not have a clue what life will be like for them? Have they not read about how they treat women and what happens to them if they disobey?


I think they are only getting their news from their jihadist online posts which were luring them to volunteer. I also doubt that their parents have told them (if they knew) that the women who have gone because they were promised marriages or a chance to play Clara Barton to jihadi warriors are actually being forced to become sex slaves. One report yesterday was that a woman reported being raped 30 times before noon of that day. She was asking that the US bomb that city as that was better than living that hell daily. How that message got out, I don't know, but the parents should tell them. They won't though because that would be criticizing Islam.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I need to say this , and I am sure it is on behalf of all the D&P gals and guy.
> WCK, you are a Very Professional business owner, and we support you in all you do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> I guess this really explains the sign posted at this churchhope I get the right picture)


That's it exactly. Does the wiring have to be copper? Maybe it's time for a change. There, I've just created many new jobs.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That's it exactly. Does the wiring have to be copper? Maybe it's time for a change. There, I've just created many new jobs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I heard somewhere that the girls from Denver were of Somali background.


I wouldn't be surprised, Jokim. Several young girls from Minnesota as well as men of Somali descent have been reported missing only to find out through the FBI that they had left the country to sign up with ISIS. 300 men and women that they know of.
We took those people in as refugees from the genocide going on in Somalia.
Fine way to say thank you America.

Peace


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Praying for all of the people who have been killed by the terrorists in Canada & the school in Washington state, the hatchet wilding man in NYC.

Such tragic times! May God helps us all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you WCK you are a very gracious person.
> 
> I look at spelling if I can make fun of myself something I did have to learn. Then when others make fun of me I can laugh, and not get so upset when they make comments about it.
> 
> Live and learn, plus I can understand how others may feel about it if they have same problem.


You're very wise ....


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey WCK!
How are you this evening? I have Bailey tonight and we are playing with buttons. We are currently making button pies! She is cooking them underneath the entertainment center. What an imagination! How was your day? Where is everyone?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

I went to make some quick bread today...didn't have any baking soda. Called a couple of neighbors to no avail. Now, I have all these bowls on the counter ready to go...as soon as I get baking soda!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh enjoy Lark Rise Bon. I still love watching it.
> 
> But before you leave if you have not already. I have to share the news added to my day.
> Dear love of my life comes in and ask me if I got any email with his catalog. Oh no what can I say. I had to explain to him that is why we filled out form for him to get catalog sent to our house. Oh his words were??? I thought they would just email it to us. Honey I didn't send email address, I sent home address.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Men are a challenge, aren't they? Bless their pea-pickin' hearts. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh enjoy Lark Rise Bon. I still love watching it.
> 
> But before you leave if you have not already. I have to share the news added to my day.
> Dear love of my life comes in and ask me if I got any email with his catalog. Oh no what can I say. I had to explain to him that is why we filled out form for him to get catalog sent to our house. Oh his words were??? I thought they would just email it to us. Honey I didn't send email address, I sent home address.
> ...


Yarnie, are you watching it still? This is my second time - I'm on the last episode of the 4th season - the last show. Tell me where you are - I don't want to give anything away. I'm also reading the book, and there's so much in there that is also on the show. Loving it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> mention her name.
> 
> Does not matter as you and her have talk it out. I am glad of that.
> 
> I was also upset because someone came on here and called WCK names . As she was once on the left site became upset. As it all started with mention WCK by name.


I'm glad you said that. I didn't know we weren't supposed to mention WCK by name. I never have, but I didn't know she didn't want us to. I don't blame her.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Nite all!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Had to take this IPAD to Verizon as it was eating up my time (5M) so they told me I needed to update the newest download & they would use their time to download of 1 1/2 hour. I left it there while I took stew to a friend who had surgery (no insurance) so she had a 13 lb tumor removed from ovary under a general anes. @7 am & was dismissed at 5 pm.
> 
> I returned to Verizon & got IPAD but it wouldn't open my email. I went 2 nights &1 day without email so had lots of cleaning up to do.
> 
> ...


Your poor friend - sent home so soon after surgery. I'm sure she was happy to get your stew. Some nice TLC for her.

I"m glad you're feeling better. You've had a tough few weeks. Thanks for the choc chip frappe recipe. That is a sinful one!! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I do love to hear her play. We attend her every concert. MIL purchased the violin for her. Now the other GD is starting out, on the cello. She's not much taller than the cello but she enjoys playing it. There are musical genes on all sides of our families.


Lovely. Do you play an instrument, Jokim?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Such sadness for Canada the past ten days. I fear that this is only the beginning. I wish the President of the USA would call an act of terror what it is like the Prime Minister of Canada.
> 
> I'm impressed with how Canada handled this murder of the soldier - fatally shot to kill the terrorist who was immediately identified as one.
> 
> Under Obama, we put the terrorist in prison, the taxpayers provide them a lawyer, a college education, three squares a day, all the privileges of at least a middle class person, and then call their crime 'work place violence' (Fort Hood shooter) or "a work place disagreement (beheading of a woman) or "an equitable/fair trade" (releasing the five most dangerous terrorists from Gitmo) in exchange for an American traitor whose case is swept under the rug by our failure of an Attorney General.


I agree with you that it should be called terrorism - that's what their purpose is. I don't think many are mourning for the shooter, even his mother said she grieved for the victims and that she was angry with her son. (That also says something about the family problems that must have existed). But we also have many in prisons and using the system for all it's worth.

Remember Omar Khadr? - he is part of a terrorist family that were with bin Laden. He was 15 when he was arrested in Afghanistan and sent to Gitmo. We got stuck taking him back last year and he is now suing Canada for $20 million for conspiring to keep him in Gitmo. It's true he was a child soldier and raised by his family to be the vicious person he became - much like the boys in ISIS squads that are participating in beheadings and other violence. It's the worst form of child abuse to turn these children into murderers, but once they've become indoctrinated we can't ignore what they've become.

There were a lot of pics of Nathan Cirillo, the 24 year old soldier that was killed with his rescue dogs. But he was also the single dad of a 5 year old boy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is the same isn't it. I am trying not to but so far has not work. But at least I did have fun with it and no name calling.  :lol:


It's so hard to let it go. I'm just glad I was able to. If I hadn't, I'd probably have had a stroke or heart attack by now! Makes me so MAD over there. Can't do it at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> What was it Lenin said about the west?
> 'They will sell us the rope with which we will hang them!'
> Feeding and housing them is comparable to it, Gali.


I've heard that too Jokim - and that we will destroy ourselves from within.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't understand why these girls are wanting and actually going to Syria. Do they not have a clue what life will be like for them? Have they not read about how they treat women and what happens to them if they disobey?


They seem to think it will be an exciting adventure, I don't think they have slightest clue what they are actually going to face when they get there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I think they are only getting their news from their jihadist online posts which were luring them to volunteer. I also doubt that their parents have told them (if they knew) that the women who have gone because they were promised marriages or a chance to play Clara Barton to jihadi warriors are actually being forced to become sex slaves. One report yesterday was that a woman reported being raped 30 times before noon of that day. She was asking that the US bomb that city as that was better than living that hell daily. How that message got out, I don't know, but the parents should tell them. They won't though because that would be criticizing Islam.


We all need to do more to get realistic messages out there. I think that some young people feel a void in their lives - they don't have a sense of belonging. There is also a growth of moral relativism and I think that makes it harder for them to recognize evil.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They seem to think it will be an exciting adventure, I don't think they have slightest clue what they are actually going to face when they get there.


I think you are right. I bet they get their eyes opened when they actually get there. I have a feeling that these girls from the Denver area aren't the only ones. Kids today are missing a connection with people. They are surrounded by people, yet have no connection.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hey WCK!
> How are you this evening? I have Bailey tonight and we are playing with buttons. We are currently making button pies! She is cooking them underneath the entertainment center. What an imagination! How was your day? Where is everyone?


Hi GJZ,
I'm good. Sounds like you and Bailey are having lots of fun and she has a great imagination. I love buttons - I have a a couple tins and bags of them. They make great little accents for hats too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It is hard not to respond and defend a friend who is being maligned by them. I will step in sometimes and speak up. But in the few pages I've read, it was just back and forth trash talk by the left.


Yes, it is hard. I got started way back by "discussing" the abortion issue. I felt I should say something since I believe so strongly about it. But it didn't do any good. When will I learn? And it's gets so nasty, and people really relish hurting someone else's feelings. Truly, I think it's toxic and even evil and best left alone. It certainly brought out the worst in me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you said that. I didn't know we weren't supposed to mention WCK by name. I never have, but I didn't know she didn't want us to.


 :?: :lol: I'm confused. I think Yarnie was talking about the troll's posts that called me names (which I'm happy to have missed!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hear, Hear! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree, too. I hope everything works out well, WCK.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi GJZ,
> I'm good. Sounds like you and Bailey are having lots of fun and she has a great imagination. I love buttons - I have a a couple tins and bags of them. They make great little accents for hats too.


Glad you are well. It's been a tough time for you all in Canada. I love having her around. Keeps me on my toes! She is enthrall by buttons...when she gets older I think we will learn how to turn buttons into flowers...and pop tabs! There have been a few posts here that I have bookmarked. Don't know how to crochet, but have put a trim with beads on socks using a crochet hook. I think I could tackle buttons.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> What was it Lenin said about the west?
> 'They will sell us the rope with which we will hang them!'
> Feeding and housing them is comparable to it, Gali.


And we're doing it. Day after day after day. We must be idiots.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes, thats a perfect comparison Jokim,


Brilliant comment, barack. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bonnie, why not make your desires known now? Maybe write down what you want so everyone will know. It will take stress off the family.


Yes, I'd like to do that. Too many ideas in my head and not enough time to do them all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't understand why these girls are wanting and actually going to Syria. Do they not have a clue what life will be like for them? Have they not read about how they treat women and what happens to them if they disobey?


I know. It's incomprehensible to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> I guess this really explains the sign posted at this churchhope I get the right picture)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, Jokim. Several young girls from Minnesota as well as men of Somali descent have been reported missing only to find out through the FBI that they had left the country to sign up with ISIS. 300 men and women that they know of.
> We took those people in as refugees from the genocide going on in Somalia.
> Fine way to say thank you America.
> 
> Peace


Patty - I sure like your avatar - the two flags together. Very good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Praying for all of the people who have been killed by the terrorists in Canada & the school in Washington state, the hatchet wilding man in NYC.
> 
> Such tragic times! May God helps us all!


Can't you just picture Ronald Reagan or George Bush coming on tv to have a talk with us about this insanity? Setting people straight - or at least injecting a little sanity and comfort into the situation. These are very very troubled times. What's that saying, "These are the times that try men's souls." It sure feels like that now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're very wise ....


Love the picture - and how about lunch - that's my kind of pal!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hey WCK!
> How are you this evening? I have Bailey tonight and we are playing with buttons. We are currently making button pies! She is cooking them underneath the entertainment center. What an imagination! How was your day? Where is everyone?


I love the things they think of. I know you're having a great time. Buttons are useful for so many things!! :wink:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Patty - I sure like your avatar - the two flags together. Very good.


Thanks, Bonnie. I like your avatar! I was just at the beach last week.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Nite all!


Good night, Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We all need to do more to get realistic messages out there. I think that some young people feel a void in their lives - they don't have a sense of belonging. There is also a growth of moral relativism and I think that makes it harder for them to recognize evil.


I agree. We should confront and debunk their propaganda. Show the down side - which is every side.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Glad you are well. It's been a tough time for you all in Canada. I love having her around. Keeps me on my toes! She is enthrall by buttons...when she gets older I think we will learn how to turn buttons into flowers...and pop tabs! There have been a few posts here that I have bookmarked. Don't know how to crochet, but have put a trim with beads on socks using a crochet hook. I think I could tackle buttons.


Once you get the hang of crochet, projects work up quite fast and it gives you lots of options for edgings.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> I think you are right. I bet they get their eyes opened when they actually get there. I have a feeling that these girls from the Denver area aren't the only ones. Kids today are missing a connection with people. They are surrounded by people, yet have no connection.


We have taken technology to a new level, and it is not healthy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I like your avatar! I was just at the beach last week.


The beach in Fall - nice. Did you go in the water?

Thanks, Patty. Those flip-flops belong to my 9-year old granddaughter. She left them there while we took our last walk on the beach before going home. Brings back fond memories.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We have taken technology to a new level, and it is not healthy.


Totally not healthy! It's created an atmosphere where people feel connected when they really aren't. It's a dangerous place in so many ways. Hopefully we will realize it before it is too late.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

DB had his stitches taken out today and is continuing to heal. Still too sore to drive because of how the seat belt comes over his ribs. SIL is doing her best to remind him not to do too much at once but he is stubborn. Good thing they haven't had any snow yet so they haven't had to worry about that.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. Sweet dreams.


Night everyone! Sleep well.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> DB had his stitches taken out today and is continuing to heal. Still too sore to drive because of how the seat belt comes over his ribs. SIL is doing her best to remind him not to do too much at once but he is stubborn. Good thing they haven't had any snow yet so they haven't had to worry about that.


Great news!! I pray things continue to heal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DB had his stitches taken out today and is continuing to heal. Still too sore to drive because of how the seat belt comes over his ribs. SIL is doing her best to remind him not to do too much at once but he is stubborn. Good thing they haven't had any snow yet so they haven't had to worry about that.


Men are like that. So glad he's healing well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

And now - good night again. Really. Close your eyes - I"m going to sleep!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DB had his stitches taken out today and is continuing to heal. Still too sore to drive because of how the seat belt comes over his ribs. SIL is doing her best to remind him not to do too much at once but he is stubborn. Good thing they haven't had any snow yet so they haven't had to worry about that.


Glad to hear that he is on the mend. Do not wish to be in your SIL seat right now. Men when they start to feel better and are not better want to take on the world. Why is that, then it's back to square one with the pain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're very wise ....


Oh you sweet lady, love the words and Winnie the Pooh, speak's more kindness then we humans do.

Thanks


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; NIGHT Y'ALL &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> ♥♥♥ NIGHT Y'ALL ♥♥♥


Nite to you and all I am off too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK before I leave thank you for the joy and kindness.

God Bless you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear that he is on the mend. Do not wish to be in your SIL seat right now. Men when they start to feel better and are not better want to take on the world. Why is that, then it's back to square one with the pain.


MEN :roll: DH would do the same thing - his back would start to feel better so he would do more than he should and then have to lie down on the floor again!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite to you and all I am off too.


Good night everyone. See you tomorrow. Busy day -- the last Sat. in Oct. is our Spooktacular. The kids come trick or treating to the business until noon and then there are games and contests for them in the City Square for another couple of hours. The last few years, we've had 600 -700 kids come through (or at least that many treats, I think some of the kids come back for seconds :wink: ). The seniors going to the Sat. market sometimes like to get treats too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK before I leave thank you for the joy and kindness.
> 
> God Bless you.


the same to you Yarnie! ♥♥♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> MEN :roll: DH would do the same thing - his back would start to feel better so he would do more than he should and then have to lie down on the floor again!


Hope your DB gives his self the time he deserves to heal. I know it's easier said than done.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't been able to read many posts , but was wondering about LukeLucy, is she O.K.
I'm going to go pick my Grandson up, go to the mall, shop a little and have lunch at Sassy's Soup. 
Have a great week-end Denim Country. Life is Good


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you that it should be called terrorism - that's what their purpose is. I don't think many are mourning for the shooter, even his mother said she grieved for the victims and that she was angry with her son. (That also says something about the family problems that must have existed). But we also have many in prisons and using the system for all it's worth.
> 
> Remember Omar Khadr? - he is part of a terrorist family that were with bin Laden. He was 15 when he was arrested in Afghanistan and sent to Gitmo. We got stuck taking him back last year and he is now suing Canada for $20 million for conspiring to keep him in Gitmo. It's true he was a child soldier and raised by his family to be the vicious person he became - much like the boys in ISIS squads that are participating in beheadings and other violence. It's the worst form of child abuse to turn these children into murderers, but once they've become indoctrinated we can't ignore what they've become.
> 
> There were a lot of pics of Nathan Cirillo, the 24 year old soldier that was killed with his rescue dogs. But he was also the single dad of a 5 year old boy.


It's a Sue Me country in the states too. It's crazy.

Alot of pics here of Nathan Cirillo's shepards, it just rips my heart out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night everyone. See you tomorrow. Busy day -- the last Sat. in Oct. is our Spooktacular. The kids come trick or treating to the business until noon and then there are games and contests for them in the City Square for another couple of hours. The last few years, we've had 600 -700 kids come through (or at least that many treats, I think some of the kids come back for seconds :wink: ). The seniors going to the Sat. market sometimes like to get treats too.


That sounds like fun! Or maybe it's a lot more work for you?

Spooktacular - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night everyone. See you tomorrow. Busy day -- the last Sat. in Oct. is our Spooktacular. The kids come trick or treating to the business until noon and then there are games and contests for them in the City Square for another couple of hours. The last few years, we've had 600 -700 kids come through (or at least that many treats, I think some of the kids come back for seconds :wink: ). The seniors going to the Sat. market sometimes like to get treats too.


Have a great day.Wow that is a lot of candy ! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK oh my gosh talk about a sugar high. Those children must be having a lot of fun. But am sure by the end of the night you are completely wore out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's a Sue Me country in the states too. It's crazy.
> 
> Alot of pics here of Nathan Cirillo's shepards, it just rips my heart out.


I am with you on both accounts. Sad to see some innocent person hurt by someone like that.

Sue me is right. Every time I see a commercial on TV asking a person to join a class action suit by some lawyer's in a different state . Wow you just know that others will sign up for free money. Yes some do have a right to sue but not like that it seem to me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you that it should be called terrorism - that's what their purpose is. I don't think many are mourning for the shooter, even his mother said she grieved for the victims and that she was angry with her son. (That also says something about the family problems that must have existed). But we also have many in prisons and using the system for all it's worth.
> 
> Remember Omar Khadr? - he is part of a terrorist family that were with bin Laden. He was 15 when he was arrested in Afghanistan and sent to Gitmo. We got stuck taking him back last year and he is now suing Canada for $20 million for conspiring to keep him in Gitmo. It's true he was a child soldier and raised by his family to be the vicious person he became - much like the boys in ISIS squads that are participating in beheadings and other violence. It's the worst form of child abuse to turn these children into murderers, but once they've become indoctrinated we can't ignore what they've become.
> 
> There were a lot of pics of Nathan Cirillo, the 24 year old soldier that was killed with his rescue dogs. But he was also the single dad of a 5 year old boy.


Also to consider, the children growing up without any grounding in ethical morality, in broken and dysfunctional families, without respect for life and withouth knowing the love of God, they are fertile fields for the terrorist 'siren song'.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've heard that too Jokim - and that we will destroy ourselves from within.


The leftist libs are working hard toward that end.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it is hard. I got started way back by "discussing" the abortion issue. I felt I should say something since I believe so strongly about it. But it didn't do any good. When will I learn? And it's gets so nasty, and people really relish hurting someone else's feelings. Truly, I think it's toxic and even evil and best left alone. It certainly brought out the worst in me.


Perhaps, it is because they seem to relish hurting others' feelings that they have such cavalier, cold-blooded and approving attitude toward abortion.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night everyone. See you tomorrow. Busy day -- the last Sat. in Oct. is our Spooktacular. The kids come trick or treating to the business until noon and then there are games and contests for them in the City Square for another couple of hours. The last few years, we've had 600 -700 kids come through (or at least that many treats, I think some of the kids come back for seconds :wink: ). The seniors going to the Sat. market sometimes like to get treats too.


That sounds like a lot of fun! I hope all goes well! That certainly is a lot of people to take care of!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :?: :lol: I'm confused. I think Yarnie was talking about the troll's posts that called me names (which I'm happy to have missed!)


Don't worry. Take it as a badge of honor, WCK. Being called names by the left gives us 'street cred', on the right.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And we're doing it. Day after day after day. We must be idiots.


No, not idiots, just a whole generation, perhaps two or three, growing up naïve to the dangers of what the left is truly all about. Hope the country wakes up soon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I haven't been able to read many posts , but was wondering about LukeLucy, is she O.K.
> I'm going to go pick my Grandson up, go to the mall, shop a little and have lunch at Sassy's Soup.
> Have a great week-end Denim Country. Life is Good


Yes, where are you LukeLucy? We miss you!  :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps, it is because they seem to relish hurting others' feelings that they have such cavalier, cold-blooded and approving attitude toward abortion.


I think they just want to hurt others. Just the other day Van Jones, wasn't he the green jobs czar?, said that the Dems totally went about destroying Sarah Palin because of her speech at the convention. That scared the bejeebes out of the Dems and the only way to counter that was to destroy her. What a nice bunch they are.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they just want to hurt others. Just the other day Van Jones, wasn't he the green jobs czar?, said that the Dems totally went about destroying Sarah Palin because of her speech at the convention. That scared the bejeebes out of the Dems and the only way to counter that was to destroy her. What a nice bunch they are.


They are destroyers, not builders. They fear opposition, so they destroy it. Look at their m.o. in political campaigns.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

gjz said:


> Glad you are well. It's been a tough time for you all in Canada. I love having her around. Keeps me on my toes! She is enthrall by buttons...when she gets older I think we will learn how to turn buttons into flowers...and pop tabs! There have been a few posts here that I have bookmarked. Don't know how to crochet, but have put a trim with beads on socks using a crochet hook. I think I could tackle buttons.


I've made bracelets out of buttons sewn on black elastic - made 1 for myself on 1" wide elastic & 1 for my GD on 1/2" elastic - just measure the length you want that will fit comfortable around your wrist - stretched a bit - sew the ends together - then sew the buttons on - then simply slip over your wrist - my GD is fascinated with the buttons - especially so when I tell her some of them are extremely old - her grandma - great-gramdma - great-great gramdma & great-great-great grandma - I love making things like this - especially so when I can pass them down to family members - still have so many things I inherited from my greats - crocheted tablecloths - bedspreads - laprobes - saving them for my GD - also have a life size (portrait) photo of my DD taken when she was 8 - just had the dress she wore dry cleaned & we're having a "like" photo taken of my GD in the same dress - same pose - same hairdo - she looks so much like her mama, my daughter - this week. What a treasure it's gonna be especially for my GD 1 day - also have 5 photos in a long frame of my brother - me - my DD - my GS & GD in the same little-authentic wool - 2 year old kid size U.S. Navy blue suit - bell bottom trousers - Don't ya' just love passing these treasures down through the family!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it is hard. I got started way back by "discussing" the abortion issue. I felt I should say something since I believe so strongly about it. But it didn't do any good. When will I learn? And it's gets so nasty, and people really relish hurting someone else's feelings. Truly, I think it's toxic and even evil and best left alone. It certainly brought out the worst in me.


I really have mixed emotions regarding abortion - on the 1 hand it's up to each, individual woman to make her own decision as to whether to abort or not - then you get to thinking of the many, many aborted babies that would & could be adopted - when you think of the babies it gets you to thinking in a different mind-set doesn't it? I know of so many babies that were adopted because their mothers didn't abort. It's a never ending discussion.......


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they just want to hurt others. Just the other day Van Jones, wasn't he the green jobs czar?, said that the Dems totally went about destroying Sarah Palin because of her speech at the convention. That scared the bejeebes out of the Dems and the only way to counter that was to destroy her. What a nice bunch they are.


No wonder our country is in such a mess - with leaders like this. Look at what's happened to race relations in the past six years. Disaster.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I really have mixed emotions regarding abortion - on the 1 hand it's up to each, individual woman to make her own decision as to whether to abort or not - then you get to thinking of the many, many aborted babies that would & could be adopted - when you think of the babies it gets you to thinking in a different mind-set doesn't it? I know of so many babies that were adopted because their mothers didn't abort. It's a never ending discussion.......


I am so tempted to jump into this, but I won't. Let's just say I see what you mean, but I disagree with the greatest respect for you as a person and friend. After all, we can't agree on everything, but we can still have mutual respect and affection. My precious dear kindest mother and I didn't agree completely on this subject.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I am so tempted to jump into this, but I won't. Let's just say I see what you mean, but I disagree with the greatest respect for you as a person and friend. After all, we can't agree on everything, but we can still have mutual respect and affection. My precious dear kindest mother and I didn't agree completely on this subject.


Oh I know what you're saying Bon - no disrespect on either of our parts - I do tend to lean more on the side of the saved babies - always have - but how can you convince a woman to do otherwise as to what her heart tells her to? Abort or keep the baby? Glad I never had to make this horrendous decision.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, where are you LukeLucy? We miss you!  :thumbup:


Hi Jokim,

Am finally here. Lots to do today. My computer sometimes does not send DP to me.

Hope you and everyone are well. Have not caught up on what has been posted.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Last week, among an adult birthday party, visiting with out-of-town guests (so great - so fun!), business appointments and a potluck adult B'day party and catching a movie and winterizing for the season, I tried this new recipe for the take-a-dish party.
> 
> Four ladies wanted the recipe, so since I typed it up for them, I'll share it here as well. It was simple and well received.
> 
> ...


I bookmarked this then went to it but it was not at bookmark! What is up with this as it always worked beforehand?

I finally went to your posts & found a lot of slurs towards you again. I don't understand why the Admin of KP puts up with these people who think they are posting the names of people.

Where is the Admin people? I'm going to make this casserole tonight.

Been having trouble with IPAD so it won't load my email account then when it finally does, I cannot open KP! Go figure!

Son-in-law is home so may take it to him to find problem.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Chicken Broccoli Casserole

2 cups cooked chicken, cut in bite-size pieces (skinless/boneless)
2 small heads broccoli (about 2 cups - I use only the florets, not the stems)
2 1/2 - 3 cups cooked rice
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup flour
14 oz chicken broth (I use low sodium)
1 chicken bouillon cube (I use about 2 Tblsps Chicken Flavor - Better than Bouillon paste)
1/2 cup cream (I use light cream)
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, divided

Chop and cook the chicken. Cut the broccoli heads into 1-2 inch pieces and cook until tender. (I steam the broccoli). If you boil the broccoli, drain once cooked. Cook the rice according to directions. Melt the butter in a pan; blend in the flour. Add the chicken broth and bouillon cube (or paste) and stir until thick. Stir in the cream, pepper, Parmesan Cheese and 1 cup of the cheese. Remove from heat. In a preheated oven at 350, in a 9 x 13 dish, layer the rice, broccoli, chicken and sauce. Then sprinkle the remaining cup of cheese on top. Bake for 20-30 minutes, or until heated through.


Yummmm!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well there you are LL wonder what you were up to. Others on here very concerned about you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They are destroyers, not builders. They fear opposition, so they destroy it. Look at their m.o. in political campaigns.


 :thumbup: :twisted: meaning Democratic party. They are so twisted and the truth is not in them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well there you are LL wonder what you were up to. Others on here very concerned about you.


Oh, Yarnlady. I am ok. I appreciate people being concerned. Thank you! Yesterday I got together with a friend who I haven't seen for a while. Today I had so many chores.

I am still thinking about us getting together. Are we doing that?

Maybe people should come here??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Jokim,
> 
> Am finally here. Lots to do today. My computer sometimes does not send DP to me.
> 
> Hope you and everyone are well. Have not caught up on what has been posted.


It's hard to catch up. So many people are yakkety yakking. You can see that we missed you!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well there you are LL wonder what you were up to. Others on here very concerned about you.


Isn't it wonderful that we "worry & wonder" about each other here on our "Denim Country!" Such a nice group of women & let us not forget our very own Karverr!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Jokim,
> 
> Am finally here. Lots to do today. My computer sometimes does not send DP to me.
> 
> Hope you and everyone are well. Have not caught up on what has been posted.


We are chatty. There is a lot of reading for you to catch up on, LL. :thumbup:  Welcome back to DC (Denim Country)!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, Yarnlady. I am ok. I appreciate people being concerned. Thank you! Yesterday I got together with a friend who I haven't seen for a while. Today I had so many chores.
> 
> I am still thinking about us getting together. Are we doing that?
> 
> Maybe people should come here??


Would love to get together. Notify via email.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> First idea - pray that your potato bag is made with 100% cotton supplies - the insulated batting (without scrim), the thread and the fabric. If the creator used batting with resin, glue or scrim or polyester thread or coated cotton thread - you're likely to burn the bag and/or your kitchen.
> 
> 2nd thought - the potatoes bags, correctly made, are great. My sister bought me one, and, of course, after she burned hers, I pulled it apart and perfected them and made us both a new one.
> 
> ...


Been meaning to answer this for a while.

My mic bag seems to be okay as I've been using it for a few years and its still fine.

I like the idea of cooking corn in it but I do corn like you do and that is so much easier....it just pushes out of the husks with no fuss and no mess.

But your bowls sound great. I didn't realize that they were actually for BOWLS! Gee, what was I thinking? Did you come up with the design yourself? You are too much!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No, not idiots, just a whole generation, perhaps two or three, growing up naïve to the dangers of what the left is truly all about. Hope the country wakes up soon.


I hope so too Jokim, but I'm less and less confident of it ever happening.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's hard to catch up. So many people are yakkety yakking. You can see that we missed you!


Bon,

My problem is that I feel alone. But, with you and the other wonderful people here, it makes me so happy.

If anyone needs me, please let me know!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Isn't it wonderful that we "worry & wonder" about each other here on our "Denim Country!" Such a nice group of women & let us not forget our very own Karverr!


Yes!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We are chatty. There is a lot of reading for you to catch up on, LL. :thumbup:  Welcome back to DC (Denim Country)!


You are wonderful, Jokim!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Chicken Broccoli Casserole
> 
> 2 cups cooked chicken, cut in bite-size pieces (skinless/boneless)
> 2 small heads broccoli (about 2 cups - I use only the florets, not the stems)
> ...


Thanks LukeLucy! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night everyone. See you tomorrow. Busy day -- the last Sat. in Oct. is our Spooktacular. The kids come trick or treating to the business until noon and then there are games and contests for them in the City Square for another couple of hours. The last few years, we've had 600 -700 kids come through (or at least that many treats, I think some of the kids come back for seconds :wink: ). The seniors going to the Sat. market sometimes like to get treats too.


Hope you having a great Spooktacular...it sounds like fun!

When I was a kid we had Halloween for two days. The first night we did the usual Trick or Treat but the older kids, the teenagers, got to soap up the windows of the businesses and shops on the main street. You could write and draw all kinds of things on the storefronts. The next day we were supposed to show up to wash all those same windows. Most of us did both and it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> My problem is that I feel alone. But, with you and the other wonderful people here, it makes me so happy.
> 
> If anyone needs me, please let me know!


We all need you here in DC, LL. :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, Yarnlady. I am ok. I appreciate people being concerned. Thank you! Yesterday I got together with a friend who I haven't seen for a while. Today I had so many chores.
> 
> I am still thinking about us getting together. Are we doing that?
> 
> Maybe people should come here??


That's a great idea, LL, and we can all help make the candy and get the recipe written down. TADA!!!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> My problem is that I feel alone. But, with you and the other wonderful people here, it makes me so happy.
> 
> If anyone needs me, please let me know!


Me thinks we all need each other - don't ya' know!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks LukeLucy! :thumbup: :-D


More than welcome. I must make this! 
We had leftovers tonight. My husband likes a nice meal on a Sat. night. I disappointed him.

I'm off to watch Netflix (Homeland)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DB had his stitches taken out today and is continuing to heal. Still too sore to drive because of how the seat belt comes over his ribs. SIL is doing her best to remind him not to do too much at once but he is stubborn. Good thing they haven't had any snow yet so they haven't had to worry about that.


Glad to hear that he's healed enough to actually be stubborn about his progress! That's a good sign!

:thumbup:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I've made bracelets out of buttons sewn on black elastic - made 1 for myself on 1" wide elastic & 1 for my GD on 1/2" elastic - just measure the length you want that will fit comfortable around your wrist - stretched a bit - sew the ends together - then sew the buttons on - then simply slip over your wrist - my GD is fascinated with the buttons - especially so when I tell her some of them are extremely old - her grandma - great-gramdma - great-great gramdma & great-great-great grandma - I love making things like this - especially so when I can pass them down to family members - still have so many things I inherited from my greats - crocheted tablecloths - bedspreads - laprobes - saving them for my GD - also have a life size (portrait) photo of my DD taken when she was 8 - just had the dress she wore dry cleaned & we're having a "like" photo taken of my GD in the same dress - same pose - same hairdo - she looks so much like her mama, my daughter - this week. What a treasure it's gonna be especially for my GD 1 day - also have 5 photos in a long frame of my brother - me - my DD - my GS & GD in the same little-authentic wool - 2 year old kid size U.S. Navy blue suit - bell bottom trousers - Don't ya' just love passing these treasures down through the family!


You certainly have some nice treasures! I am trying to put up pictures of all our family members so we can talk about them. Also, so when we all get together she can remember their faces. 
Lovely idea about the bracelets...we'll have to make those next time she comes over! They could be a Christmas gift for her mother.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> More than welcome. I must make this!
> We had leftovers tonight. My husband likes a nice meal on a Sat. night. I disappointed him.
> 
> I'm off to watch Netflix (Homeland)


You had a busy day, LL. I would think you deserve a break from cooking every now and then, don't you think?
MIL and I, DH is away, had home-made leftover pizza, originally made from leftovers. Now, that's a leftover! ;-) 
Enjoy your Netflix movie, LL, with a glass of wine, of course! :-D :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Gers...you reported this and reminded me...



> First idea - pray that your potato bag is made with 100% cotton supplies - the insulated batting (without scrim), the thread and the fabric. If the creator used batting with resin, glue or scrim or polyester thread or coated cotton thread - you're likely to burn the bag and/or your kitchen.
> 
> 2nd thought - the potatoes bags, correctly made, are great. My sister bought me one, and, of course, after she burned hers, I pulled it apart and perfected them and made us both a new one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> More than welcome. I must make this!
> We had leftovers tonight. My husband likes a nice meal on a Sat. night. I disappointed him.
> 
> I'm off to watch Netflix (Homeland)


We love Homeland...watching it Sun nights on Showtime!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is something for our violin lovers.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152094507698546


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Bailey and I went over to a friends house today to help make sauerkraut. They purchased 250 pounds of cabbages!!! It took about 4 to 41/2 hours to core, shred, salt all that cabbage!! Not sure why they make that much, but it was fun, nonetheless! Lots of friends and conversation. Will go back in about 4 or 6 weeks to can it all. They say there will be about 100 jars. Oh my!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You had a busy day, LL. I would think you deserve a break from cooking every now and then, don't you think?
> MIL and I, DH is away, had home-made leftover pizza, originally made from leftovers. Now, that's a leftover! ;-)
> Enjoy your Netflix movie, LL, with a glass of wine, of course! :-D :thumbup: ;-)


Jokim,

I repeat. You are such a good woman. Everyone should have you as a daughter-in-law.

Your pizza sounds great. I was thinking of that for tomorrow night. Dough is ready.

Yes, I had a drink before dinner. Wine I love.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

gjz said:


> Gers...you reported this and reminded me...
> I don't know about these potato bags...what are they and where do I get one? Same questions for the microwave bowls? Intriguing.


I've seen them at local craft fairs and street festivals. You can use them for white and sweet potatoes, to heat breads and rolls, etc. Don't poke the potatoes, just wash and dry and put them in the bag, and then mic them for 6 mins more or less. KPG says to wrap them in a paper towel first but I've yet to try that method.

Here's a KP link on the microwave potato bags: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221941-1.html

Maybe KPG can repost her picture about the bowls...I looked but I can't find it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

gjz said:


> Bailey and I went over to a friends house today to help make sauerkraut. They purchased 250 pounds of cabbages!!! It took about 4 to 41/2 hours to core, shred, salt all that cabbage!! Not sure why they make that much, but it was fun, nonetheless! Lots of friends and conversation. Will go back in about 4 or 6 weeks to can it all. They say there will be about 100 jars. Oh my!


Holy Smokes...250 pounds of cabbage! The cooking aroma must be AWESOME!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I've seen them at local craft fairs and street festivals. You can use them for white and sweet potatoes, to heat breads and rolls, etc. Don't poke the potatoes, just wash and dry and put them in the bag, and then mic them for 6 mins more or less. KPG says to wrap them in a paper towel first but I've yet to try that method.
> 
> Here's a KP link on the microwave potato bags: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221941-1.html
> 
> Maybe KPG can repost her picture about the bowls...I looked but I can't find it.


Thanks for the link... I will go check it out.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

gjz said:


> You certainly have some nice treasures! I am trying to put up pictures of all our family members so we can talk about them. Also, so when we all get together she can remember their faces.
> Lovely idea about the bracelets...we'll have to make those next time she comes over! They could be a Christmas gift for her mother.


I recently wore my button bracelet while we were out with friends - everyone LUVED it - GD was fascinated 'cause it's so much like the 1 I made for her. I pointed out to her the REALLY old buttons that were her greats - If you can measure, use scissors, thread a needle & stitch a wee bit ----- it's easy- peasy


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I recently wore my button bracelet while we were out with friends - everyone LUVED it - GD was fascinated 'cause it's so much like the 1 I made for her. I pointed out to her the REALLY old buttons that were her greats - If you can measure, use scissors, thread a needle & stitch a wee bit ----- it's easy- peasy


That's wonderful. You should post a pic...
Sounds easy peasy!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

gjz said:


> That's wonderful. You should post a pic...
> Sounds easy peasy!


Good idea - will try to post a photo next week - I've been working all week so am taking this weekend off - away from my computer - must write a note to myself or sure enough I'll forget the photo - - - - -


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I recently wore my button bracelet while we were out with friends - everyone LUVED it - GD was fascinated 'cause it's so much like the 1 I made for her. I pointed out to her the REALLY old buttons that were her greats - If you can measure, use scissors, thread a needle & stitch a wee bit ----- it's easy- peasy


A lady at church made one of the brackets out of buttons. It was so cute. I have plenty of buttons but haven't made one yet.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> I repeat. You are such a good woman. Everyone should have you as a daughter-in-law.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I know that it can be calming effect at the end of a hard day. If I drink anything, it's usually a small glass of wine. I has to be with dinner. Otherwise I get a sinus headache.
Please don't heap praises on me, I certainly do not deserve them. I hear the grumblings around here coming from family members,..."She who must be obeyed!"... when I get under their skin. ;-) :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is something for our violin lovers.
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152094507698546


I couldn't open. Funny writing, Indian perhaps?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK how did your day go with the little tricker treaters go? sure you are wore out by now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is something for our violin lovers.
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152094507698546


That was wow can't believe the way they did it.

Now how come I can get that but not get the game ones?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: I know that it can be calming effect at the end of a hard day. If I drink anything, it's usually a small glass of wine. I has to be with dinner. Otherwise I get a sinus headache.
> Please don't heap praises on me, I certainly do not deserve them. I hear the grumblings around here coming from family members,..."She who must be obeyed!"... when I get under their skin. ;-) :lol:


Rumpole of the Bailey...I've heard that quote in my house too...I can't imagine why!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, Yarnlady. I am ok. I appreciate people being concerned. Thank you! Yesterday I got together with a friend who I haven't seen for a while. Today I had so many chores.
> 
> I am still thinking about us getting together. Are we doing that?
> 
> Maybe people should come here??


It sounds like you had a good time! Well - not the chores. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk go to this site. I know you will love it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294671-1.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Rumpole of the Bailey...I've heard that quote in my house too...I can't imagine why!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> My problem is that I feel alone. But, with you and the other wonderful people here, it makes me so happy.
> 
> If anyone needs me, please let me know!


I felt exactly that way today. Very blue. My house is too quiet. DH is very quiet, and I need noise and movement or I wilt. Thank goodness we went to the grocery store (told you I lead a dull life), and the sky was so blue and the breeze so cool with warm sun shining on us, I got out of my funk. I hope you did, too. I agree, Denim is a tonic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

We all need you, LL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hope you having a great Spooktacular...it sounds like fun!
> 
> When I was a kid we had Halloween for two days. The first night we did the usual Trick or Treat but the older kids, the teenagers, got to soap up the windows of the businesses and shops on the main street. You could write and draw all kinds of things on the storefronts. The next day we were supposed to show up to wash all those same windows. Most of us did both and it was a lot of fun!


We also had two nights - one was called Hell Night. That's when the big kids would roll trash cans down the alley and ring doorbells and run away. Pretty tame by today's standards. I LOVED Halloweeen! I lived in a row house, and we went to so many houses! It was so much fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another great Spooktacular for us. It rained overnight and earlier this morning but stopped for most of the 2 hour trick or treating time. We still had about 700 kids (although some were double dippers) come through. I blurred the faces of some of kids a bit


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hope you having a great Spooktacular...it sounds like fun!
> 
> When I was a kid we had Halloween for two days. The first night we did the usual Trick or Treat but the older kids, the teenagers, got to soap up the windows of the businesses and shops on the main street. You could write and draw all kinds of things on the storefronts. The next day we were supposed to show up to wash all those same windows. Most of us did both and it was a lot of fun!


We also had two nights - one was called Hell Night. That's when the big kids would roll trash cans down the alley and ring doorbells and run away. Pretty tame by today's standards. I LOVED Halloweeen! I lived in a row house, and we went to so many houses! It was so much fun - dressing up, being out at night with your friends, getting candy. There was such excitement in the air - and the adults liked it, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A customer crocheted a coat for her dog and brought him by today too. She put wings on for his "bee coat"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A customer crocheted a coat for her dog and brought him by today too. She put wings on for his "bee coat"


I love it. How did the dog feel about it I wonder? Sure it is nice and warm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another great Spooktacular for us. It rained overnight and earlier this morning but stopped for most of the 2 hour trick or treating time. We still had about 700 kids (although some were double dippers) come through. I blurred the faces of some of kids a bit


How cute. I am glad you blurred the sweet little faces out.Sounds like a success in spite of the rain. :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A customer crocheted a coat for her dog and brought him by today too. She put wings on for his "bee coat"


LOL...a bee on a leash!!! Love your pictures, WCK, the ghoul gal is great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is something for our violin lovers.
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152094507698546


Oh - that was fun!! I just sent it to Sarah (plays piano) and her mom (played viola). Thanks, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Bailey and I went over to a friends house today to help make sauerkraut. They purchased 250 pounds of cabbages!!! It took about 4 to 41/2 hours to core, shred, salt all that cabbage!! Not sure why they make that much, but it was fun, nonetheless! Lots of friends and conversation. Will go back in about 4 or 6 weeks to can it all. They say there will be about 100 jars. Oh my!


You did say 2-5-0, didn't you? Two hundred and fifty POUNDS? That would be hard to even get home from the store or farm or wherever they got it. What a great experience for Bailey! I'll be she never forgets it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another great Spooktacular for us. It rained overnight and earlier this morning but stopped for most of the 2 hour trick or treating time. We still had about 700 kids (although some were double dippers) come through. I blurred the faces of some of kids a bit


Oh you had fun with them. To cute , hey you must have had good treats to have 700, plus double dippers.

Bet you are tired tonight. Looks like the women on the bench was a bit tried to. She looks so relax.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I got behind with things this week and asked DH to buy the treats for me. I really should have known better - I mean I did read the posts about the DH's here in Denim Country and I did watch Jeanne Robertson's video on not sending men to the grocery store






I asked for about 700 treats and he thought a little variety would be nice so he made 2 choices and bought about 700 of each. :shock: No risk of running out this year and I have lots of Maynards and Mars treats left. What to do with them all??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I recently wore my button bracelet while we were out with friends - everyone LUVED it - GD was fascinated 'cause it's so much like the 1 I made for her. I pointed out to her the REALLY old buttons that were her greats - If you can measure, use scissors, thread a needle & stitch a wee bit ----- it's easy- peasy


I'll bet Sarah would love doing that!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


Oh you just know I will.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> That's wonderful. You should post a pic...
> Sounds easy peasy!


Yes, I'd love to see a picture, too.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


Of course CB...will put him on my daily prayer list until you tell us that he's recovered.
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


I'm so sorry that he's sick CB. Prayers for the little guy's quick recovery right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I couldn't open. Funny writing, Indian perhaps?


I went to Google translate. It identified it as Georgian. I live in Georgia, and I don't write like that. Oh - the OTHER Georgia.

It said something like: This should open. Strange and funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Rumpole of the Bailey...I've heard that quote in my house too...I can't imagine why!


It's because they know their place! :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another great Spooktacular for us. It rained overnight and earlier this morning but stopped for most of the 2 hour trick or treating time. We still had about 700 kids (although some were double dippers) come through. I blurred the faces of some of kids a bit


That sure is nice of your town to do that. I'll bet it's fun for everyone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A customer crocheted a coat for her dog and brought him by today too. She put wings on for his "bee coat"


She's right in the spirit of it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got behind with things this week and asked DH to buy the treats for me. I really should have known better - I mean I did read the posts about the DH's here in Denim Country and I did watch Jeanne Robertson's video on not sending men to the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my you do have a problem. Take them to shop and let the ladies who shop have one. Either that or let husband stuff him self with them. 
:XD: :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Tomorrow I'm going to the SAFF Southeast Animal Fiber Festival in Asheville at the Ag center which is about 6 miles from my house. It's the last day and I hope the crowds will be less and that there's still something left for me to buy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


I will certainly pray for dear Matthew. I hope tomorrow is a better day for him.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's because they know their place! :wink:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got behind with things this week and asked DH to buy the treats for me. I really should have known better - I mean I did read the posts about the DH's here in Denim Country and I did watch Jeanne Robertson's video on not sending men to the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like my husband, too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That sure is nice of your town to do that. I'll bet it's fun for everyone.


It's not the town Bonnie -- it's the downtown businesses that put it all on. Each participating business provides their own treats and our Business Association organizes and pays for the games, contests, etc. We've done it for over 15 years now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to the SAFF Southeast Animal Fiber Festival in Asheville at the Ag center which is about 6 miles from my house. It's the last day and I hope the crowds will be less and that there's still something left for me to buy!


That looks wonderful. I hope you find just the perfect yarn for a new project.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to the SAFF Southeast Animal Fiber Festival in Asheville at the Ag center which is about 6 miles from my house. It's the last day and I hope the crowds will be less and that there's still something left for me to buy!


Oh my gosh - you live in a beautiful artsy wonderful place! I have a friend who lives in Burnsville, and I've been to their arts festival a few times. Bliss!

My daughter entered the gingerbread house contest one year and got to stay at the Grove Park Inn - very fancy. She enjoyed it - said the houses were magnificent.

What a lovely place to live. have fun at the Festival! As I used to tell my grandson, "You are a lucky duck!" :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Jokim,
> 
> Am finally here. Lots to do today. My computer sometimes does not send DP to me.
> 
> Hope you and everyone are well. Have not caught up on what has been posted.


Nice to see you back LL. I thought you might have been on another fabulous vacation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's not the town Bonnie -- it's the downtown businesses that put it all on. Each participating business provides their own treats and our Business Association organizes and pays for the games, contests, etc. We've done it for over 15 years now.


I think you did tell us that. Well, it's very nice to do that - I'm sure it's something everyone looks forward each year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to the SAFF Southeast Animal Fiber Festival in Asheville at the Ag center which is about 6 miles from my house. It's the last day and I hope the crowds will be less and that there's still something left for me to buy!


Oh I envy you must post what you buy and what you would have bought but didn't.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, Yarnlady. I am ok. I appreciate people being concerned. Thank you! Yesterday I got together with a friend who I haven't seen for a while. Today I had so many chores.
> 
> I am still thinking about us getting together. Are we doing that?
> 
> Maybe people should come here??


I think we were going to wait til after Christmas when we all have more time to make our plans.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Hope you having a great Spooktacular...it sounds like fun!
> 
> When I was a kid we had Halloween for two days. The first night we did the usual Trick or Treat but the older kids, the teenagers, got to soap up the windows of the businesses and shops on the main street. You could write and draw all kinds of things on the storefronts. The next day we were supposed to show up to wash all those same windows. Most of us did both and it was a lot of fun!


It does sound like fun. I grew up in a bigger city and we did our trick or treating in residential areas. Most kids behaved themselves, but there was the odd house that got egged (usually the ones that didn't give treats).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is something for our violin lovers.
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152094507698546


That takes a lot of talent! As much as I love violins, the pianist was just amazing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Bailey and I went over to a friends house today to help make sauerkraut. They purchased 250 pounds of cabbages!!! It took about 4 to 41/2 hours to core, shred, salt all that cabbage!! Not sure why they make that much, but it was fun, nonetheless! Lots of friends and conversation. Will go back in about 4 or 6 weeks to can it all. They say there will be about 100 jars. Oh my!


That is a huge amount of cabbage! My mom used to make sauerkraut, she had a big ceramic container that was kept in the basement cold room. She put a big rock on top of the cabbage and turned the mixture every so often. It was really good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: I know that it can be calming effect at the end of a hard day. If I drink anything, it's usually a small glass of wine. I has to be with dinner. Otherwise I get a sinus headache.
> Please don't heap praises on me, I certainly do not deserve them. I hear the grumblings around here coming from family members,..."She who must be obeyed!"... when I get under their skin. ;-) :lol:


That's so funny :lol: That's how one of our friends refers to his wife "she who must be obeyed" I love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That was wow can't believe the way they did it.
> 
> Now how come I can get that but not get the game ones?


Must be a difference in how your security goes to videos or the game sites. Maybe the next time CB comes up with a quiz you could copy and paste the link into a new tab instead of clicking on it and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk go to this site. I know you will love it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-294671-1.html


That was beautiful Yarnie, especially today; thanks for the link.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


Oh my, prayers coming from here...for sure...tonight when I say my nightly prayers...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: I know that it can be calming effect at the end of a hard day. If I drink anything, it's usually a small glass of wine. I has to be with dinner. Otherwise I get a sinus headache.
> Please don't heap praises on me, I certainly do not deserve them. I hear the grumblings around here coming from family members,..."She who must be obeyed!"... when I get under their skin. ;-) :lol:


Ok, I won't praise you. Sounds like you are the captain of the ship. All families need one.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like you had a good time! Well - not the chores. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I felt exactly that way today. Very blue. My house is too quiet. DH is very quiet, and I need noise and movement or I wilt. Thank goodness we went to the grocery store (told you I lead a dull life), and the sky was so blue and the breeze so cool with warm sun shining on us, I got out of my funk. I hope you did, too. I agree, Denim is a tonic.


Sorry you were blue, Bon. I can understand.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We all need you, LL.


Oh! Thank you! Bon!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We all need you, LL.


Repeat.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

awww hubby just told me that Nancy Reagan has just died 
RIP Nancy &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> awww hubby just told me that Nancy Reagan has just died
> RIP Nancy ♥


Oh, dear. Yes. RIP.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

Am praying for an improvement in health for your family.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


Praying for him as our little ones are so dear to our hearts!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> awww hubby just told me that Nancy Reagan has just died
> RIP Nancy ♥


I haven't heard this news so RIP Nancy!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. Yes. RIP.


I`m so sorry but it seems to be an internet hoax. Hubby told me and I took it as gospel. My fault as I should have checked.
So phew, Nancy is still with us


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry but it seems to be an internet hoax. Hubby told me and I took it as gospel. My fault as I should have checked.
> So phew, Nancy is still with us


I was wondering why it was not on the internet.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


Love and prayers to Matthew. Is it that nasty virus that`s going around? I forget the name of it.
My love and hugs to you all ♥♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I was wondering why it was not on the internet.


So was I Lucy...someone posted me a link to say the hoax was going around the internet through most of this year.
What sort of sick person would make up a hoax of someone dying? Seems rather cruel to me as if they were wishing it on her. I must admit it was like a kick in the guts when hubby toid me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So was I Luxy...someone posted me a link to say tbe hoax was going around the internet through most of this year.
> What sort of sick person would make up a hoax of someone dying? Seems rather cruel to me as if they were wishing it on her. I must admit it was like a kick in the guts when hubby toid me.


Lots of sick people on the internet. We have had contact with a few, haven't we!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My experiment failed 
Yesterday we borrowed Bills dehydrator to dehydrate some tomatoes. I whizzed them in my mini chopper into powder and sprinkled some on plain potato chips. I can`t taste any tomato at all in those chips.
Oh well, it saves me buying a dehydrator after Christmas now.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Lots of sick people on the internet. We have had contact with a few, haven't we!


Very true Lucy....more than our fair share.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Very true Lucy....more than our fair share.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


I will send healing energy his way. Think green!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Another great Spooktacular for us. It rained overnight and earlier this morning but stopped for most of the 2 hour trick or treating time. We still had about 700 kids (although some were double dippers) come through. I blurred the faces of some of kids a bit


Great pictures! Looks like a fun time was had! 700 kids! That is a lot of candy!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You did say 2-5-0, didn't you? Two hundred and fifty POUNDS? That would be hard to even get home from the store or farm or wherever they got it. What a great experience for Bailey! I'll be she never forgets it.


Yep. 2-5-0 pounds! They order it from a local--kinda local--farm. Then go pick it up in the truck. I've never seen that much cabbage!!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


He is added to the list. Keep us up to date!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to the SAFF Southeast Animal Fiber Festival in Asheville at the Ag center which is about 6 miles from my house. It's the last day and I hope the crowds will be less and that there's still something left for me to buy!


Oh my! There looks like so much to choose from! However will you pick? Show us what you end up purchasing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I got behind with things this week and asked DH to buy the treats for me. I really should have known better - I mean I did read the posts about the DH's here in Denim Country and I did watch Jeanne Robertson's video on not sending men to the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL

:shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to the SAFF Southeast Animal Fiber Festival in Asheville at the Ag center which is about 6 miles from my house. It's the last day and I hope the crowds will be less and that there's still something left for me to buy!


My my, deer in headlights. I hope you carry lots of money or credit card.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.&#9829; XX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> No wonder our country is in such a mess - with leaders like this. Look at what's happened to race relations in the past six years. Disaster.


Exactly Bonnie. Obama could have done so much to bring everyone together, yet all he did was divide the nation more than it was before he was elected. What a missed opportunity. Shame on him and Holder.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so sorry but it seems to be an internet hoax. Hubby told me and I took it as gospel. My fault as I should have checked.
> So phew, Nancy is still with us


Yes I think so. Yesterday they were saying Betty White died. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Lots of sick people on the internet. We have had contact with a few, haven't we!


 :thumbup: yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yep. 2-5-0 pounds! They order it from a local--kinda local--farm. Then go pick it up in the truck. I've never seen that much cabbage!!


I haven't either. I hope you didn't grate it by hand. Did you? I would have it stuck to my cabinets on the walls ceilings etc. I bet is will shrink down and not be that much later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My experiment failed
> Yesterday we borrowed Bills dehydrator to dehydrate some tomatoes. I whizzed them in my mini chopper into powder and sprinkled some on plain potato chips. I can`t taste any tomato at all in those chips.
> Oh well, it saves me buying a dehydrator after Christmas now.


Well at least you know now. Did you try to make them like the potatoes chips in the tube? I forgot the name.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly Bonnie. Obama could have done so much to bring everyone together, yet all he did was divide the nation more than it was before he was elected. What a missed opportunity. Shame on him and Holder.


Look at this like we didn't know. :roll: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/10/26/ex-cbs-reporters-tell-all-book-names-names-nails-obama-toadying-sell-out-media-154958


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> So was I Lucy...someone posted me a link to say the hoax was going around the internet through most of this year.
> What sort of sick person would make up a hoax of someone dying? Seems rather cruel to me as if they were wishing it on her. I must admit it was like a kick in the guts when hubby toid me.


People have been doing this for decades. Sick. They usually do it to actors that have disappeared from the screen for a while. Always a hoax and never nice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.♥ XX


That is so good to hear CB. He'll be up and around in no time. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at this like we didn't know. :roll: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/10/26/ex-cbs-reporters-tell-all-book-names-names-nails-obama-toadying-sell-out-media-154958


I read another article about her this morning before coming on KP. It is amazingly funny how the left claim that the media is not doing everything it can to protect Obama. We know that the more they stress this point, the higher the wall goes up around Obama.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I give up. I'm gone one day, one day, and have over 30 pages to read!

We need 'Shut Up" classes in Denim Country. 

Let's add that class to our agenda for our gathering.  

I promise I'll be a good listener and learn too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.♥ XX


Great news!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yep. 2-5-0 pounds! They order it from a local--kinda local--farm. Then go pick it up in the truck. I've never seen that much cabbage!!


Oh my gosh what will you do with all that cabbage? Hope your family and friend still like you after you give it to them over and over again. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Oh my! There looks like so much to choose from! However will you pick? Show us what you end up purchasing.


I hope she empty her car trunk before going.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.♥ XX


Thanks for the update good news for a change.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly Bonnie. Obama could have done so much to bring everyone together, yet all he did was divide the nation more than it was before he was elected. What a missed opportunity. Shame on him and Holder.


more then shame the both of them have broken laws. And still they keep going. Like the energizer bunny. Could someone remove their battery's please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I read another article about her this morning before coming on KP. It is amazingly funny how the left claim that the media is not doing everything it can to protect Obama. We know that the more they stress this point, the higher the wall goes up around Obama.


I want to get her book. Glad someone did not co toe to the Liberal press.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I give up. I'm gone one day, one day, and have over 30 pages to read!
> 
> We need 'Shut Up" classes in Denim Country.
> 
> ...


no that would spoil all our fun, I can't sit still that long.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Having a laughing moment here. Husband making meal and using crock pot. 

It is somekind of smoke saugage with red cabbage and apples. Recipe calls for 1/2 brown sugar.

Will dear(I wonder about him) man ask me where cinnamon is? So I tell him. Then love of my life comes in room to tell me it was suppose to be a half a cup of brown sugar. House smells wonderful Cinnamon smell nice real nice.
Meal will have to see?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Having a laughing moment here. Husband making meal and using crock pot.
> 
> It is somekind of smoke saugage with red cabbage and apples. Recipe calls for 1/2 brown sugar.
> 
> ...


Oooh, I want this recipe. I love apple and cinnamon anything.

Guess what I'm making tomorrow?

More spaghetti sauce - I'm _still_ harvesting tomatoes! I bought a spaghetti squash to serve my meat sauce on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oooh, I want this recipe. I love apple and cinnamon anything.
> 
> Guess what I'm making tomorrow?
> 
> More spaghetti sauce - I'm _still_ harvesting tomatoes! I bought a spaghetti squash to serve my meat sauce on.


But it is not suppose have cinnamon in it.

Sorry you are having a tomatoes over load. If I lived closer to North Dakota I would help you with it. Did not have good ones this year.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> No, frankly I never thought of doing that but I have purchased the choc. covered orange jelly slices at Trader Joe's. They are great!
> Which variety of orange is best for dipping in choc.? Navel?


Beat's me - I only made them once and filed the recipe. Not trying to be ugly, Jokim, but truthful. I go for chocolate dipped apricots in a confection store because I understand how much work they represent. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> Seems to have fully recovered, thank God! He gets the weirdest diseases.


Happy to hear ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gjz said:


> I so wish I could crochet. My great Aunt Idella tried teaching me quite a few years ago. I never understood how to do things with just one needle. I would need knitting patterns.


Me, too. I learned to knit from my Mom at first and then my Aunt taught me to crochet. My grandmother could do both and helped me perfect changing colors and tatting and colors. Unfortunately, I can only crochet edgings on my knitted projects and cannot follow a crochet pattern.

I really should focus and learn to follow a pattern as I see lots of crocheted things I would make. I kind of forgot everything about needle arts and had to relearn some things. I knit a lot when I was younger and am trying to get back into it. Too many things I have patterns/yarn for and no time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Check it out...This is the best way I've ever seen to open a pomegranate with no mess!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/FreshBitesDaily/posts/707498755998428#!/video.php?v=408961069261624&set=vb.137720423052358&type=2&theater


What a great way to do the task!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Check it out...This is the best way I've ever seen to open a pomegranate with no mess!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/FreshBitesDaily/posts/707498755998428#!/video.php?v=408961069261624&set=vb.137720423052358&type=2&theater


What a great way to do the task! Thanks G - I never buy Poms but now may just have to and try it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You can Tat? Needle or shuttle? It is so delicate. I wish I could. I have tried the shuttle, not successful. I found the directions for needle tatting in an English version of a German Magazine. It stated it was a new American craft. I had never heard of the needle version. I did buy a needle, but have not taken the time to try it. Maybe someday.


Joey I have done Tatting with needle it easy. You have to do it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

gotta run - DH just handed me our flag which needs repair (seams split).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> May I call you for help, when I run into trouble?


sure you can but be patient as it was a couple of years back. But it really is easy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.♥ XX


Bumpy....I am so relieved, and I know you all are too. Thank you so much for letting us know. 
Maybe in a way it`s a good thing it happened to Matthew when it did. He`s built up some antibodies from that virus now, and hopefully he won`t get that sick again.....especially with old man winter on his way soon


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well at least you know now. Did you try to make them like the potatoes chips in the tube? I forgot the name.


You mean Pringles bumpy?
I sliced a total of 2 large tomatoes yesterday afternoon and put them on the dehydrator racks. I let them dehydrate til 9 this morning. I whizzed them in my little mini chopper til they resembled dust. I then sprinkled a tablespoon of the tomato dust into half a bag of plain chips. Ugh will never buy the Walmart brand chips again...they`re way too salty.

Edited to add.....I`m not poking my tongue out at anyone....I`m just illustrating how salty the Walmart brand of chips were


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Look at this like we didn't know. :roll: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/10/26/ex-cbs-reporters-tell-all-book-names-names-nails-obama-toadying-sell-out-media-154958


She has a website: it's her name.com 
cbs kept her in check for a few years until she had a belly full and new that she had to report truthfully. 
You are right CB, we already knew. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to get her book. Glad someone did not co toe to the Liberal press.


I'm going to order the 2014 Government Waste book, it will make me sick to read it but better to know than not.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I just took my GS home and now I need to feed and do some laundry. CB I am glad Matthew is on the mend, it's a scary time. Glad to hear from you LL, we've missed you terribly. 
TL maybe


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/ProLifeAlliance


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.♥ XX


That's what friends are for......especially here on our very own, wonderful Denim Country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....I am so relieved, and I know you all are too. Thank you so much for letting us know.
> Maybe in a way it`s a good thing it happened to Matthew when it did. He`s built up some antibodies from that virus now, and hopefully he won`t get that sick again.....especially with old man winter on his way soon


I hope so WBee. He has had his share of sickness in his lifetime.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> She has a website: it's her name.com
> cbs kept her in check for a few years until she had a belly full and new that she had to report truthfully.
> You are right CB, we already knew. :thumbup:


She used to be our news person in Little Rock. We were upset when she left. 
Yes we already knew.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm going to order the 2014 Government Waste book, it will make me sick to read it but better to know than not.


I already know enough to make me mad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> awww hubby just told me that Nancy Reagan has just died
> RIP Nancy ♥


Wendy, I just checked. I think it was her astrologer who died at age 87.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yep. 2-5-0 pounds! They order it from a local--kinda local--farm. Then go pick it up in the truck. I've never seen that much cabbage!!


I can't even imagine. It must have been quite a sight!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.♥ XX


Thank heavens! I'm so glad. Poor little guy - I guess it will take him a while to bounce back. Thanks for the update, CB. I know you all are so relieved.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I give up. I'm gone one day, one day, and have over 30 pages to read!
> 
> We need 'Shut Up" classes in Denim Country.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My experiment failed
> Yesterday we borrowed Bills dehydrator to dehydrate some tomatoes. I whizzed them in my mini chopper into powder and sprinkled some on plain potato chips. I can`t taste any tomato at all in those chips.
> Oh well, it saves me buying a dehydrator after Christmas now.


Well that's a disappointment. I thought dehydrating would intensify the flavour like it does for herbs. I wonder what the chip makers use?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.♥ XX


How's the little guy doing tonight CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Having a laughing moment here. Husband making meal and using crock pot.
> 
> It is somekind of smoke saugage with red cabbage and apples. Recipe calls for 1/2 brown sugar.
> 
> ...


How was dinner Yarnie? :XD: :lol: I love the smell of cinnamon too, but with sausage?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> sure you can but be patient as it was a couple of years back. But it really is easy.


What did you make Yarnie? I've never tried tatting with a needle or a shuttle.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I just took my GS home and now I need to feed and do some laundry. CB I am glad Matthew is on the mend, it's a scary time. Glad to hear from you LL, we've missed you terribly.
> TL maybe


Thank you, Gali!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oooh, I want this recipe. I love apple and cinnamon anything.
> 
> Guess what I'm making tomorrow?
> 
> More spaghetti sauce - I'm _still_ harvesting tomatoes! I bought a spaghetti squash to serve my meat sauce on.


Still? More tomatoes? Maybe you should become a tomato farmer! :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Still? More tomatoes? Maybe you should become a tomato farmer! :shock:


I love it. You still have tomatoes, KPG. I have not been able to grow any here - very disappointing to me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love it. You still have tomatoes, KPG. I have not been able to grow any here - very disappointing to me!


We haven't had luck with them either. And this year, almost everyone has had poor luck with their gardens. I don't know why. They say global warming, but I think I'll just blame Obama. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Last night as I was working on my latest blanket, I decided I didn't like the design. Too busy. So today I will rip it out and start over. I'll have to make a swatch. It's a royal blue and white afghan, and I am determined to use the hurdle stitch, which I love. BUT only the white sections will be hurdle. (I don't want to K1P1 for the whole blanket.) I have to decide if I want to make the blue stockinette, which I like but may be too flat next to the hurdle, or garter, which looks good in the photo but I can't picture it all over. So - my project for the day.

Now I know why people use patterns. When you try to do it yourself, it's trial and error. Designing it on paper is one thing - doing it with yarn is another. I didn't have this problem with the early blankets. I guess I was less picky, just glad to be able to make it. As my youngest often says,, "life goes on."

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We haven't had luck with them either. And this year, almost everyone has had poor luck with their gardens. I don't know why. They say global warming, but I think I'll just blame Obama. :lol:


Bon,

You make me laugh! I can't stop. I'm SURE it's Obama's fault!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> You make me laugh! I can't stop. I'm SURE it's Obama's fault!


You and me both, LL!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You and me both, LL!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I got behind with things this week and asked DH to buy the treats for me. I really should have known better - I mean I did read the posts about the DH's here in Denim Country and I did watch Jeanne Robertson's video on not sending men to the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you are sure lucky your hubby goes to the store! If mine even entered a grocery store, he wouldn't have a clue where to look!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.♥ XX


Yay!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's the little guy doing tonight CB?


I talked to him last night. He was sounding better and still no fever. Thanks for asking WCK.♥


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't either. I hope you didn't grate it by hand. Did you? I would have it stuck to my cabinets on the walls ceilings etc. I bet is will shrink down and not be that much later.


Yes, by hand. They had a wooden flat shredder that lays across the top of the crock. Then they use a wooden round paddle to smush the cabbage down. I guess they use turkey fryers to can the cabbage...sometime around Thanksgiving time.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh what will you do with all that cabbage? Hope your family and friend still like you after you give it to them over and over again. :XD: :XD:


Funny, Yarnie!!!
They will all be eating it along with me!! 
All the sauerkraut will be split among the helpers. I guess each family will get about 10 jars?? Just a guess, tho.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Having a laughing moment here. Husband making meal and using crock pot.
> 
> It is somekind of smoke saugage with red cabbage and apples. Recipe calls for 1/2 brown sugar.
> 
> ...


How did it turn out? Cinnamon does smell wonderful...interested to see how it goes with sausage! Did he try to get rid of some of it?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

gjz said:


> Yes, by hand. They had a wooden flat shredder that lays across the top of the crock. Then they use a wooden round paddle to smush the cabbage down. I guess they use turkey fryers to can the cabbage...sometime around Thanksgiving time.


I use the shredding blade on my food processor to shred cabbage, put it in my crock in layers with Kosher salt between, press it down, put a dinner plate on top, and fill a gallon ZipLoc bag with water, putting it on top of the plate (to hold it down). Wait 6 weeks. You can peek from time to time, but don't stir. You will have sauerkraut at the end. If any mold appears around the edges (it doesn't happen to me), don't worry. Scoop it out and throw it away. Then keep the kraut fermenting. I usually make it in late July and it's done in September before I go to Florida. I can it.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I use the shredding blade on my food processor to shred cabbage, put it in my crock in layers with Kosher salt between, press it down, put a dinner plate on top, and fill a gallon ZipLoc bag with water, putting it on top of the plate (to hold it down). Wait 6 weeks. You can peek from time to time, but don't stir. You will have sauerkraut at the end. If any mold appears around the edges (it doesn't happen to me), don't worry. Scoop it out and throw it away. Then keep the kraut fermenting. I usually make it in late July and it's done in September before I go to Florida. I can it.


Yep...that's the way we did it. W used 1/2 cup salt for every 10 ponds of cabbage. I have never gotten the mold before, either...wonder what type of weather is needed for the mold.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, I finally got caught up! Have a lot to do today, so won't be around until late. 
Just saw an interesting news story...Americans only use about77% of their vacation time each year--which means we work for free about one week every year. 
Yikes!! My husband is one of those people! 

Have a blessed day, everyone! Hope everything goes your way and you get to enjoy it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I love it. You still have tomatoes, KPG. I have not been able to grow any here - very disappointing to me!


Hi LL/Bon - yep, still harvesting tomatoes. Y'all need to move to a warmer climate.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/10/27/national-effort-to-scare-churches-into-silence-ahead-of-elections-ominous-irs-warning-155103


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

gjz said:


> Yep...that's the way we did it. W used 1/2 cup salt for every 10 ponds of cabbage. I have never gotten the mold before, either...wonder what type of weather is needed for the mold.


If you keep the cabbage under the brine, you shouldn't get mold. Air is the enemy. I have never had heat issues as I keep my crock in an air conditioned room.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You did say 2-5-0, didn't you? Two hundred and fifty POUNDS? That would be hard to even get home from the store or farm or wherever they got it. What a great experience for Bailey! I'll be she never forgets it.


My grandmother made sauerkraut, in a wooden barrel, with a brick on the wooden top to hold it down. I remember helping her shred the cabbage on a hand cranked meat slicer. We had delicious kraut all year from what she put up. Great memories! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


Keeping him in my prayers, CB. He's in God's hands. His life is precious to Him.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I went to Google translate. It identified it as Georgian. I live in Georgia, and I don't write like that. Oh - the OTHER Georgia.
> 
> It said something like: This should open. Strange and funny.


Georgian!?! Sheesh..


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi LL/Bon - yep, still harvesting tomatoes. Y'all need to move to a warmer climate.


Beautiful! I love tomatoes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's so funny :lol: That's how one of our friends refers to his wife "she who must be obeyed" I love it.


Perhaps it's well that I was born with a sense of humor.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> awww hubby just told me that Nancy Reagan has just died
> RIP Nancy ♥


? I didn't hear anything to that affect. It would be a great loss.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My my, deer in headlights. I hope you carry lots of money or credit card.


Yep, that's about how I react in WEBS. Divine elation and plastic in hand!  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just want everyone to know Matthew's fever broke this morning. Thanks for the prayers. He is still very worn out from the fever and being so sick. Love y'all. I knew I could count on my friends.♥ XX


Thank you, Lord.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I read another article about her this morning before coming on KP. It is amazingly funny how the left claim that the media is not doing everything it can to protect Obama. We know that the more they stress this point, the higher the wall goes up around Obama.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oooh, I want this recipe. I love apple and cinnamon anything.
> 
> Guess what I'm making tomorrow?
> 
> More spaghetti sauce - I'm _still_ harvesting tomatoes! I bought a spaghetti squash to serve my meat sauce on.


Love spaghetti squash with just a little sweet butter and sugar.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> ? I didn't hear anything to that affect. It would be a great loss.


Hubby got it wrong Jokim...it was her astrologer that died.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hubby got it wrong Jokim...it was her astrologer that died.


Thanks, Wendy.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll bet Sarah would love doing that!


Okie Dokie - here's a photo of the button bracelet I made - again it's easy-peasy to make - always get really nice/cute compliments when I wear it - mine is made on 1 inch black elastic - GD's on 1/2 inch - as I said - if you can thread a needle you can make one. Enjoy!
Georgiegirl


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate to break the mood. But would everyone pray for Matthew. He has had fever and a cough all week. He has missed a week of school and still no better with antibodics and cough medicine. He was asleep last night they thought the medicine had him over drugged. He sounded very sick and warn out today when I talked to him. He is very sick. Please pray for my baby. Thanks. ♥


I am sorry that I missed this post, CB. I am praying for Matthew.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Okie Dokie - here's a photo of the button bracelet I made - again it's easy-peasy to make - always get really nice/cute compliments when I wear it - mine is made on 1 inch black elastic - GD's on 1/2 inch - as I said - if you can thread a needle you can make one. Enjoy!
> Georgiegirl


Cute, Georgie. I love the interesting buttons.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We haven't had luck with them either. And this year, almost everyone has had poor luck with their gardens. I don't know why. They say global warming, but I think I'll just blame Obama. :lol:


Oh Bonnie, it's Bush's fault and you know it. Nice try blaming Obama. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The media is asking if Samantha Powers, our UN Ambassador, will be quarantined when she returns from Guinea. I think sending her was initiated by the WH as a direct challenge to efforts to implement quarantine efforts by NY, NJ and now IL. I suspect Gov. Cuomo will cave on her quarantine. Wouldn't it be interesting if she got Ebola and spread it around the UN and that was Obama's fault?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The media is asking if Samantha Powers, our UN Ambassador, will be quarantined when she returns from Guinea. I think sending her was initiated by the WH as a direct challenge to efforts to implement quarantine efforts by NY, NJ and now IL. I suspect Gov. Cuomo will cave on her quarantine. Wouldn't it be interesting if she got Ebola and spread it around the UN and that was Obama's fault?


He would never get the blame. They'll blame it on Bush! ;-)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The media is asking if Samantha Powers, our UN Ambassador, will be quarantined when she returns from Guinea. I think sending her was initiated by the WH as a direct challenge to efforts to implement quarantine efforts by NY, NJ and now IL. I suspect Gov. Cuomo will cave on her quarantine. Wouldn't it be interesting if she got Ebola and spread it around the UN and that was Obama's fault?


Gov. Cuomo already caved. Gov. Christie is holding firm. He did send the complaining nurse back to Maine, thus eliminating that problem. Let Maine deal with her.

I think all returning health care workers should be quarantined for the 21 day period. If they don't test positive, which I sincerely hope they don't, then all they will be is inconvenienced. If they test positive, then they spared the public unnecessary anguish. They obviously can't be trusted to self quarantine for the 21 days.

The temperature taking at the airports is a sham. A family recently returned from Guinea. All members passed the fever test. One of the children came down with a 103 fever, vomiting, etc., three days later and is now in Bellevue waiting on the ebola diagnosis. All people coming back from the ebola hot zone should be automatically quarantined. IMO


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Gov. Cuomo already caved. Gov. Christie is holding firm. He did send the complaining nurse back to Maine, thus eliminating that problem. Let Maine deal with her.
> 
> I think all returning health care workers should be quarantined for the 21 day period. If they don't test positive, which I sincerely hope they don't, then all they will be is inconvenienced. If they test positive, then they spared the public unnecessary anguish. They obviously can't be trusted to self quarantine for the 21 days.
> 
> The temperature taking at the airports is a sham. A family recently returned from Guinea. All members passed the fever test. One of the children came down with a 103 fever, vomiting, etc., three days later and is now in Bellevue waiting on the ebola diagnosis. All people coming back from the ebola hot zone should be automatically quarantined. IMO


I agree on the quarantine issue. Cuomo and DiBlasio caved because the WH pressured them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Gov. Cuomo already caved. Gov. Christie is holding firm. He did send the complaining nurse back to Maine, thus eliminating that problem. Let Maine deal with her.
> 
> I think all returning health care workers should be quarantined for the 21 day period. If they don't test positive, which I sincerely hope they don't, then all they will be is inconvenienced. If they test positive, then they spared the public unnecessary anguish. They obviously can't be trusted to self quarantine for the 21 days.
> 
> The temperature taking at the airports is a sham. A family recently returned from Guinea. All members passed the fever test. One of the children came down with a 103 fever, vomiting, etc., three days later and is now in Bellevue waiting on the ebola diagnosis. All people coming back from the ebola hot zone should be automatically quarantined. IMO


No one in this case is behaving in a socially responsible way; not the nurse, the governor or the w.h. When this pandemic is unleashed and becomes uncontrollable in this country, it'll be too late. Shame! :thumbdown:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I love it. You still have tomatoes, KPG. I have not been able to grow any here - very disappointing to me!


We grew small cherry tomatoes & small, yellow-bell shaped tomatoes this year - all very tasty - the grands love picking 'em - next year we're gonna plant large tomatoes - the 1st home we bought had 3 acres - already had asparagus - apple trees - fig trees - black & red raspberries - walnuts - it was like the Garden of Eden to me - let me tell ya' I was a big city girl from Los Angeles & when we bought that 1st home I thought I'd died & gone to heaven - 2 story - with basement - oh my - DH should have known better 'cause he was a Tennessee born, country boy - but he agreed we needed to plant a few big tomato plants - planted 40!!!!! Yes 40!!!!! My word! We had tomatoes bloomin' like crazy - couldn't give 'em away fast enough - I worked for a large hotel at that time & every day I'd take BIG brown paper bags of tomatoes to my fellow employees - eventually the kitchen staff gave me the big, plastic tubs the ice cream came in for the hotel kitchen - I'd puree the tomatoes - put 'em in the tubs - & put 'em in the LARGE - double freezer we had in our home basement - ya' gotta believe me I got quite creative cooking dishes with tomatoes. Oh those were the days, huh?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You and me both, LL!


Me too!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

gjz said:


> Yes, by hand. They had a wooden flat shredder that lays across the top of the crock. Then they use a wooden round paddle to smush the cabbage down. I guess they use turkey fryers to can the cabbage...sometime around Thanksgiving time.


This reminded me of a Portuguese family I used to know - they grew horseradish in their back yard (in Los Angeles) & it was a tradition on Thanksgiving Day they'd pull it up from the ground - & grind it on a wooden table in the back yard - the odor was so strong even in the yard it's make your eyes water. I was there 1 Thanksgiving.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi LL/Bon - yep, still harvesting tomatoes. Y'all need to move to a warmer climate.


OMG - I love the odor of fresh tomatoes about as much as I do the taste of the tomato itself - heavenly!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> We grew small cherry tomatoes & small, yellow-bell shaped tomatoes this year - all very tasty - the grands love picking 'em - next year we're gonna plant large tomatoes - the 1st home we bought had 3 acres - already had asparagus - apple trees - fig trees - black & red raspberries - walnuts - it was like the Garden of Eden to me - let me tell ya' I was a big city girl from Los Angeles & when we bought that 1st home I thought I'd died & gone to heaven - 2 story - with basement - oh my - DH should have known better 'cause he was a Tennessee born, country boy - but he agreed we needed to plant a few big tomato plants - planted 40!!!!! Yes 40!!!!! My word! We had tomatoes bloomin' like crazy - couldn't give 'em away fast enough - I worked for a large hotel at that time & every day I'd take BIG brown paper bags of tomatoes to my fellow employees - eventually the kitchen staff gave me the big, plastic tubs the ice cream came in for the hotel kitchen - I'd puree the tomatoes - put 'em in the tubs - & put 'em in the LARGE - double freezer we had in our home basement - ya' gotta believe me I got quite creative cooking dishes with tomatoes. Oh those were the days, huh?


You live in paradise!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> This reminded me of a Portuguese family I used to know - they grew horseradish in their back yard (in Los Angeles) & it was a tradition on Thanksgiving Day they'd pull it up from the ground - & grind it on a wooden table in the back yard - the odor was so strong even in the yard it's make your eyes water. I was there 1 Thanksgiving.


I have horseradish too, but I wait until after a frost to harvest the roots. You don't cut the main plant, just cut the roots. I peel and grind in my food processor. Just a small amount of vinegar halts the heat of the horseradish from increasing. I don't usually can it because we don't eat that much of it. But, you could can it. My husband likes a beet and horseradish relish. I have found that just mixing it as needed is easier and better than mixing and canning jars of it. At least that works better for us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Okie Dokie - here's a photo of the button bracelet I made - again it's easy-peasy to make - always get really nice/cute compliments when I wear it - mine is made on 1 inch black elastic - GD's on 1/2 inch - as I said - if you can thread a needle you can make one. Enjoy!
> Georgiegirl


Cute! You could wear it with anything. I have some of my gm's and Dh's gm's. Maybe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Gov. Cuomo already caved. Gov. Christie is holding firm. He did send the complaining nurse back to Maine, thus eliminating that problem. Let Maine deal with her.
> 
> I think all returning health care workers should be quarantined for the 21 day period. If they don't test positive, which I sincerely hope they don't, then all they will be is inconvenienced. If they test positive, then they spared the public unnecessary anguish. They obviously can't be trusted to self quarantine for the 21 days.
> 
> The temperature taking at the airports is a sham. A family recently returned from Guinea. All members passed the fever test. One of the children came down with a 103 fever, vomiting, etc., three days later and is now in Bellevue waiting on the ebola diagnosis. All people coming back from the ebola hot zone should be automatically quarantined. IMO


That only makes sense to quarantine the health care workers. But then again we know this admin has no sense.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Okie Dokie - here's a photo of the button bracelet I made - again it's easy-peasy to make - always get really nice/cute compliments when I wear it - mine is made on 1 inch black elastic - GD's on 1/2 inch - as I said - if you can thread a needle you can make one. Enjoy!
> Georgiegirl


For some reason I can't open your PDF. MY puter is fussy with PDFs and isn't always cooperative. I wonder if you or someone else can post the picture....or is it too complicated? I'd love to see the bracelet!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> This reminded me of a Portuguese family I used to know - they grew horseradish in their back yard (in Los Angeles) & it was a tradition on Thanksgiving Day they'd pull it up from the ground - & grind it on a wooden table in the back yard - the odor was so strong even in the yard it's make your eyes water. I was there 1 Thanksgiving.


I had an uncle who grew and processed the horseradish and gave it out to all the family in glass jars. I never appreciated it until I grew up and I wish I had some of it today!

:thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You live in paradise!


Yes, but don't tell the rest 'cause they'll all want to move/live here.
After living in L.A., I've always been so glad I'm now in Tennessee - it truly is paradise.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> For some reason I can't open your PDF. MY puter is fussy with PDFs and isn't always cooperative. I wonder if you or someone else can post the picture....or is it too complicated? I'd love to see the bracelet!


Oh gosh, this is the only way I know of to post a photo???? Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi LL/Bon - yep, still harvesting tomatoes. Y'all need to move to a warmer climate.


A warmer climate! You're talking to Arkansas and Georgia, here!

If it gets any warmer, I truly will melt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi LL/Bon - yep, still harvesting tomatoes. Y'all need to move to a warmer climate.


See that? PLants do have feelings. They know how hard you worked and what high hopes you had - so they are making you happy.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

gjz said:


> Yes, by hand. They had a wooden flat shredder that lays across the top of the crock. Then they use a wooden round paddle to smush the cabbage down. I guess they use turkey fryers to can the cabbage...sometime around Thanksgiving time.


gjz...is that what they call a slaw board. It looks like a type of mandoline.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Okie Dokie - here's a photo of the button bracelet I made - again it's easy-peasy to make - always get really nice/cute compliments when I wear it - mine is made on 1 inch black elastic - GD's on 1/2 inch - as I said - if you can thread a needle you can make one. Enjoy!
> Georgiegirl


Thanks, GG - very cute!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Puhleeze....I don't want to hear about people STILL getting tomatoes; I only got 4 little green ones and four good sized red ones and they were the ones my daughter bought at the store and hung on the plants!

Stop it with the tomatoes!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh Bonnie, it's Bush's fault and you know it. Nice try blaming Obama. :XD: :XD:


It's my version of the Blame Game: If you can't fight 'em, join 'em!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Gov. Cuomo already caved. Gov. Christie is holding firm. He did send the complaining nurse back to Maine, thus eliminating that problem. Let Maine deal with her.
> 
> I think all returning health care workers should be quarantined for the 21 day period. If they don't test positive, which I sincerely hope they don't, then all they will be is inconvenienced. If they test positive, then they spared the public unnecessary anguish. They obviously can't be trusted to self quarantine for the 21 days.
> 
> The temperature taking at the airports is a sham. A family recently returned from Guinea. All members passed the fever test. One of the children came down with a 103 fever, vomiting, etc., three days later and is now in Bellevue waiting on the ebola diagnosis. All people coming back from the ebola hot zone should be automatically quarantined. IMO


They watched someone for 24 hours. This is a farce.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree on the quarantine issue. Cuomo and DiBlasio caved because the WH pressured them.


I wonder what obama has on them? I think he threatens them all with ruin.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> We grew small cherry tomatoes & small, yellow-bell shaped tomatoes this year - all very tasty - the grands love picking 'em - next year we're gonna plant large tomatoes - the 1st home we bought had 3 acres - already had asparagus - apple trees - fig trees - black & red raspberries - walnuts - it was like the Garden of Eden to me - let me tell ya' I was a big city girl from Los Angeles & when we bought that 1st home I thought I'd died & gone to heaven - 2 story - with basement - oh my - DH should have known better 'cause he was a Tennessee born, country boy - but he agreed we needed to plant a few big tomato plants - planted 40!!!!! Yes 40!!!!! My word! We had tomatoes bloomin' like crazy - couldn't give 'em away fast enough - I worked for a large hotel at that time & every day I'd take BIG brown paper bags of tomatoes to my fellow employees - eventually the kitchen staff gave me the big, plastic tubs the ice cream came in for the hotel kitchen - I'd puree the tomatoes - put 'em in the tubs - & put 'em in the LARGE - double freezer we had in our home basement - ya' gotta believe me I got quite creative cooking dishes with tomatoes. Oh those were the days, huh?


Sounds like a very special time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Puhleeze....I don't want to hear about people STILL getting tomatoes; I only got 4 little green ones and four good sized red ones and they were the ones my daughter bought at the store and hung on the plants!
> 
> Stop it with the tomatoes!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like a very special time.


Oh Bon, it surely was - as I said, can you imagine how wonderful-marvelous it was for me moving to this beautiful part of our USA - mountains - rivers - streams (even had 1 in our back yard) not crowded - acres of land at our house - I didn't move here 'till I was 30 - always loved/liked L.A. -worked in downtown L.A. 13 years - had no intention of leaving there - that is 'till I met my DH & he moved us both back here - I've gotta tell ya' the very minute I stepped off that plane from L.A. & onto Tennessee land - I fell instantly in love & told myself "This is home - thank you God." I've never looked back. Oh I missed my family & friends - but never for an instant had any desire to live in L.A. again. I feel I was truly blessed the day I moved here. I eventually moved my Mom here & she equally liked it - Daddy had already died.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh gosh, this is the only way I know of to post a photo???? Sorry 'bout that!


That's okay...maybe someone else will put up a picture of it!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This is for you Yarnie. You're the BEST!! and some people could sure learn a lot from you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi LL/Bon - yep, still harvesting tomatoes. Y'all need to move to a warmer climate.


Those are great looking tomatoes; lucky you!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is for you Yarnie. You're the BEST!! and some people could sure learn a lot from you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lord let this be so. http://www.tpnn.com/2014/10/26/a-sinking-ship-even-nbc-admits-that-democrats-are-in-serious-trouble-this-november/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh Bon, it surely was - as I said, can you imagine how wonderful-marvelous it was for me moving to this beautiful part of our USA - mountains - rivers - streams (even had 1 in our back yard) not crowded - acres of land at our house - I didn't move here 'till I was 30 - always loved/liked L.A. -worked in downtown L.A. 13 years - had no intention of leaving there - that is 'till I met my DH & he moved us both back here - I've gotta tell ya' the very minute I stepped off that plane from L.A. & onto Tennessee land - I fell instantly in love & told myself "This is home - thank you God." I've never looked back. Oh I missed my family & friends - but never for an instant had any desire to live in L.A. again. I feel I was truly blessed the day I moved here. I eventually moved my Mom here & she equally liked it - Daddy had already died.


I'm so glad you love Tennessee. My daughter lived there and is now just 20 minutes from Chattanooga. I also love Tennessee - beautiful place and nice people. A lot like Georgia!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lord let this be so. http://www.tpnn.com/2014/10/26/a-sinking-ship-even-nbc-admits-that-democrats-are-in-serious-trouble-this-november/


Yes, it does not look good for the autocrats. But, for our country's lasting turn to the right, we need to change the culture, and the hearts, of the people of this country. That'll take many elections and perhaps many generations.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Okie Dokie - here's a photo of the button bracelet I made - again it's easy-peasy to make - always get really nice/cute compliments when I wear it - mine is made on 1 inch black elastic - GD's on 1/2 inch - as I said - if you can thread a needle you can make one. Enjoy!
> Georgiegirl


Very cute Georgie. I've seen a few being worn here too -- and I have a huge button stash.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Gov. Cuomo already caved. Gov. Christie is holding firm. He did send the complaining nurse back to Maine, thus eliminating that problem. Let Maine deal with her.
> 
> I think all returning health care workers should be quarantined for the 21 day period. If they don't test positive, which I sincerely hope they don't, then all they will be is inconvenienced. If they test positive, then they spared the public unnecessary anguish. They obviously can't be trusted to self quarantine for the 21 days.
> 
> The temperature taking at the airports is a sham. A family recently returned from Guinea. All members passed the fever test. One of the children came down with a 103 fever, vomiting, etc., three days later and is now in Bellevue waiting on the ebola diagnosis. All people coming back from the ebola hot zone should be automatically quarantined. IMO


Pets have to be quarantined when coming into the country and it's longer than 21 days (I know that Canada/US is exempt in each other's countries with proper vaccination certificates - but even a hint of a problem and entry isn't allowed). Years ago, immigrants with signs of TB or from areas with recent outbreaks were also quarantined.

It just makes common sense that someone coming from an area that has a serious contagious disease would be quarantined.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So that`s why Chris Christie lost all that weight. He got a ton of exercise every time Obama told him to jump...he jumped!
What a wuss. I still haven`t forgotten the girly hugs they gave to each other during Superstorm Sandy in 2012 just before the election.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> That's okay...maybe someone else will put up a picture of it!
> 
> Fingers crossed!!


Sorry I couldn't select the image or save it as a jpg. When I get home tonight I'll print it, scan it and save as a jpg for you.

How was the big fiber event? Lots of new additions to your stash?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Pets have to be quarantined when coming into the country and it's longer than 21 days (I know that Canada/US is exempt in each other's countries with proper vaccination certificates - but even a hint of a problem and entry isn't allowed). Years ago, immigrants with signs of TB or from areas with recent outbreaks were also quarantined.
> 
> It just makes common sense that someone coming from an area that has a serious contagious disease would be quarantined.


During the Spanish flu epidemic, which reached America after WWI, people were quarantined to their homes, a quarantine notice was posted on their doors, and almost no medical help was available. People died in their homes and were discovered days later. It was highly contagious, like Ebola, but more people survived without intervention. Ebola is more lethal. One interesting fact that I learned from my mother, who was an RN, is that many young children, who survived, developed Parkinson's disease in old age. The medical literature showed some connection. Those who survive Ebola will have side effects later too according to medical personnel.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> So that`s why Chris Christie lost all that weight. He got a ton of exercise every time Obama told him to jump...he jumped!
> What a wuss. I still haven`t forgotten the girly hugs they gave to each other during Superstorm Sandy in 2012 just before the election.


I think he had gastric bypass surgery. He wanted to avoid future health concerns. I think he allowed the nurse from Maine to leave New Jersey so she wouldn't become a political problem later. I'd suggest that if she develops Ebola that she stay in Maine and deal with it there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


How cute ! The buttons look like eyes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Puhleeze....I don't want to hear about people STILL getting tomatoes; I only got 4 little green ones and four good sized red ones and they were the ones my daughter bought at the store and hung on the plants!
> 
> Stop it with the tomatoes!!!


Posted GG's button bracelets photos for you, but I won't tell you about the tomatoes I'm still harvesting. One from today weighed 1 pound, 6 ounces (small one). :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> So that`s why Chris Christie lost all that weight. He got a ton of exercise every time Obama told him to jump...he jumped!
> What a wuss. I still haven`t forgotten the girly hugs they gave to each other during Superstorm Sandy in 2012 just before the election.


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


So sweet, CB. I love them - your work, the color, everything is great!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Posted GG's button bracelets photos for you, but I won't tell you about the tomatoes I'm still harvesting. One from today weighed 1 pound, 6 ounces (small one). :-D


KPG...many thanks for posting my bracelet photos...you did good.....


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Posted GG's button bracelets photos for you, but I won't tell you about the tomatoes I'm still harvesting. One from today weighed 1 pound, 6 ounces (small one). :-D


Awww...you're a peach! Thanks!

LALALALALALA ::: fingers in ears ::: I'm not listening about the tomatoes...hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


Very nice, cute owls mittens. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


So cute, love the cabled owls!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


Bumps!

You knit so well. Love your work.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


So gorgeous bumpy...you did a wonderful job. And with the knitted i-cord I doubt if your wonderful creation will ever get lost.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


Cute - and such a pretty color! Very nice.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Awww...you're a peach! Thanks!
> 
> LALALALALALA ::: fingers in ears ::: I'm not listening about the tomatoes...hahahahahaha!!!!!


I like you so much. You are my type! (Sorry)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay what did you buy at the yarn fair?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB -
How is Matthew doing today? Have you picked out a new project yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB -
> How is Matthew doing today? Have you picked out a new project yet?


He is going to school tomorrow. Still coughing . He missed 5 schools days so he needs to get back.
I have a toe to finish on my sock. Then a scarf that I started the other day.Next on my list is a shark hat and a hat with a beard. :x :lol: By request.
What are you working on WCK?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is going to school tomorrow. Still coughing . He missed 5 schools days so he needs to get back.
> I have a toe to finish on my sock. Then a scarf that I started the other day.Next on my list is a shark hat and a hat with a beard. :x :lol: By request.
> What are you working on WCK?


So happy your GS is well enough to go to school. Hope he can catch up without any problems. :thumbup: ♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


Sweet mittens CB. Such beautiful work.
I made a hat with the owl on it a ccouple yrs. ago. I don't know what I did with the pattern, I'm sure it's somewhere in the paper mess.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is going to school tomorrow. Still coughing . He missed 5 schools days so he needs to get back.
> I have a toe to finish on my sock. Then a scarf that I started the other day.Next on my list is a shark hat and a hat with a beard. :x :lol: By request.
> What are you working on WCK?


5 days of missed school is alot to catch up. I'm glad that he's better. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Posted GG's button bracelets photos for you, but I won't tell you about the tomatoes I'm still harvesting. One from today weighed 1 pound, 6 ounces (small one). :-D


Really cute button bracelets GG, I bought a box of buttons at Joann's just to put in a clear glass vase for decoration in my laundry room, now I must go thru them and make a bracelet. Thanks for the idea.
Wow KPG, your growing season is unbelievable! I want to live in your zipcode my friend. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


Sorry for this worry on you and your family, keep us posted. Thanks for the update.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


Sounds like another round of antibiotics for Matthew. I know it's worrisome, though. Hopefully this visit will take care of it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


I'm so sorry, CB. Do you have any indication what is causing this? Try not to worry, we're all here with healing thoughts and prayers for you and Matthew.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like another round of antibiotics for Matthew. I know it's worrisome, though. Hopefully this visit will take care of it.


Yes, it took two rounds of antibiotic to clear-up my GD's bronchitis.
Going to work, I'll check in later, have a promising, joy filled and hopeful day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Really cute button bracelets GG, I bought a box of buttons at Joann's just to put in a clear glass vase for decoration in my laundry room, now I must go thru them and make a bracelet. Thanks for the idea.
> Wow KPG, your growing season is unbelievable! I want to live in your zipcode my friend. :-D


Great idea for buttons, Galli!

I've shared my sunshine here: (so you don't need to move :-D )

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295406-1.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I just hope he will be able to eat again. Poor little guy. 

Plus with the problem of some who are allergic to anitboictic does not help either.

Wonder why they didn't just do what other school have done close it down for a couple of days and disinfect whole school.Considering most of class was effected.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great idea for buttons, Galli!
> 
> I've shared my sunshine here: (so you don't need to move :-D )
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295406-1.html


Thanks for the video, I have a pair of shoes just like his!!!!hahahahahaha. 
Yes, Bring me fun, bring me sunshine, bring me love!

Now...off to work :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for the video, I have a pair of shoes just like his!!!!hahahahahaha.
> Yes, Bring me fun, bring me sunshine, bring me love!
> 
> Now...off to work :-D


Most welcome, off for me as well. The spaghetti sauce awaits followed by lots of work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


Oh, no! Please keep us posted. Am praying hard. How could this happen!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


So sorry CB. Continuing with prayers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finished a project. I made DG some fingerless mittens for deer hunting. Girls have to be styling even in the woods.


Those are so cute CB. Are they owls? Yes, girls do need to be stylish while hunting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Really cute button bracelets GG, I bought a box of buttons at Joann's just to put in a clear glass vase for decoration in my laundry room, now I must go thru them and make a bracelet. Thanks for the idea.
> Wow KPG, your growing season is unbelievable! I want to live in your zipcode my friend. :-D


I think all the success in her garden comes from her "electrifying" personality. Better than fertilizer. Not really organic...Hmmm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

KPG - loved the sunshine you brought us today! I'm sending it and saving it. Thank you!

Spaghetti is my favorite dinner - so let me know what time to be there!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


Y'all are in our thoughts & prayers - know your concerns - my GKs have both had various ailments this fall along with many of their classmates. DD keeps taking them to the doctor - obtain a doctor's excuss - they're both endeavoring to get caught up on their studies - bless you Matthew.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gerslay what did you buy at the yarn fair?


It wasn't easy, but I didn't buy any yarn. I have several WIPs and a bunch lined up behind that so I just browsed through the yarn. There was some gorgeous yarns though...and the colors were yummy! I did buy a lot of little stuff: goat milk soaps and lotions, buttons, markers, etc. I wanted a yarn bowl but they're so pricey that I figured I'd look online for one.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

CB...let us know the first you hear about Mathew. May the Lord bless him with a quick and complete recovery. &#9829;


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

STITCHES SOUTH

Gaylord Opryland Resort & Convention Center

Nashville, TN - April 23 - 26, 2015

Registration begins November 5th

http://www.knittinguniverse.com/latest_newsletter/xrxinsider_v14i73.html

If you've never been to a STITCHES convention you might want to go...they are the best in the business of classes, fashion shows, dinners, presentations ...plus the Market Shopping! It's really something!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> STITCHES SOUTH
> 
> Gaylord Opryland Resort & Convention Center
> 
> ...


Hum? May look into this convention...anyone else in our D&P interested??????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


Praying for him CB.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


Prayers have back in force for you all Bumpy ♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Not long til Halloween. Some good pics

Pic #2 is a dog wearing an outfit that looks like 2 dogs carrying a gift.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is for you Yarnie. You're the BEST!! and some people could sure learn a lot from you.


Ah made me cry a bit thank you lady.

Turkey tonight. :thumbup: with out anything but potatoe and cranberry.

Tummy roll.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> CB...let us know the first you hear about Mathew. May the Lord bless him with a quick and complete recovery. ♥


Yes, we must know about Matthew.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A depressing day today - the funeral of the young soldier shot last week was this morning. A lot of support given for his grieving family. He has a 5 year old son - old enough to miss his Dad and be hurt and confused by everything going on around him, but not old enough to understand what it all means.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A depressing day today - the funeral of the young soldier shot last week was this morning. A lot of support given for his grieving family. He has a 5 year old son - old enough to miss his Dad and be hurt and confused by everything going on around him, but not old enough to understand what it all means.


How sad. The poor child. My heart breaks for him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


Oh no, prayers go out for his healing and to the family. Lord please heal him.♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got a text from DD. Sil is on his way to dr with Matthew. His fever came back last night.:{


I am praying for him too. Does he have an underlying lung disease like asthma? I keep worrying about the children getting the Enterovirus.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A depressing day today - the funeral of the young soldier shot last week was this morning. A lot of support given for his grieving family. He has a 5 year old son - old enough to miss his Dad and be hurt and confused by everything going on around him, but not old enough to understand what it all means.


Canada Strong! Hamilton Proud! :thumbup:
Bless this little one.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am praying for him too. Does he have an underlying lung disease like asthma? I keep worrying about the children getting the Enterovirus.


That had crossed my mind also, KC. Would love to know the source of this virus.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A depressing day today - the funeral of the young soldier shot last week was this morning. A lot of support given for his grieving family. He has a 5 year old son - old enough to miss his Dad and be hurt and confused by everything going on around him, but not old enough to understand what it all means.


Bless his heart. He is such a brave young man. i`m so glad he has a strong supportive family and friends....he will need them in the months and years to come.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That had crossed my mind also, KC. Would love to know the source of this virus.


The US hadn't had more than a handful of cases in 35-40 years until this year. Many people get it and get over it. Those with an underlying medical condition especially children with asthma are at real risk. They may not survive.

Honduras is one country in which the Enterovirus is rampant. Once those illegal aliens started swarming the border we started hearing about the outbreak. While I was in Florida, a friend with a 15-year-old brought him to recover. He was over it, but had suffered severe pneumonia. I think it was the Enterovirus.

While we were on our cruise, the coast guard removed a 5-year-old with Enterovirus. I know the parents had to be distraught.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Talked to DD about an hour ago. Dr told SIL that he heard crackling in Matthew's chest but ex-ray didn't read Pneumonia . He has to up his inhaler and new cough medicine. Once a day so it must be strong plus it will hype him up. If his fever goes away he can go back to school Thursday. Plus he needs to up his fluids. Poor baby. Thanks for all of your prayers. It just tears us ups with the babies are sick. I wish I could be there to help with him.XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talked to DD about an hour ago. Dr told SIL that he heard crackling in Matthew's chest but ex-ray didn't read Pneumonia . He has to up his inhaler and new cough medicine. Once a day so it must be strong plus it will hype him up. If his fever goes away he can go back to school Thursday. Plus he needs to up his fluids. Poor baby. Thanks for all of your prayers. It just tears us ups with the babies are sick. I wish I could be there to help with him.XX


I am praying that he will recover very rapidly. Hugs to him and you and family.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talked to DD about an hour ago. Dr told SIL that he heard crackling in Matthew's chest but ex-ray didn't read Pneumonia . He has to up his inhaler and new cough medicine. Once a day so it must be strong plus it will hype him up. If his fever goes away he can go back to school Thursday. Plus he needs to up his fluids. Poor baby. Thanks for all of your prayers. It just tears us ups with the babies are sick. I wish I could be there to help with him.XX


Thanks for updating us with Matthews progress Bumpy. The good news is..no pneumonia. 
I hope the poor little guy can go trick or treating this Friday.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I began this thread earlier today and forgot to share here: enjoy! (Prepare to be amazed)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295409-1.html


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Not long til Halloween. Some good pics
> 
> Pic #2 is a dog wearing an outfit that looks like 2 dogs carrying a gift.


#2 looks like my dog. I don't particularly like Halloween. I think it is the temptation from candy. I love it, but it goes right to my hips. So, I avoid it. DH and I celebrated Halloween when the kids were little. Now we turn off the lights and go out to eat and a movie. We wouldn't get many Trick-or Treaters anyway.

Here is a cute costume idea that DD#2 sent. I am not sure if I sent it earlier.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Those are so cute CB. Are they owls? Yes, girls do need to be stylish while hunting.


Yes seems like owls are still hot this year. DG collects them. I hope all of KPG's wise owls sell in her craft show. When is the craft show by the way KPG?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think all the success in her garden comes from her "electrifying" personality. Better than fertilizer. Not really organic...Hmmm.


ZZZZTTTTT :XD:  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> It wasn't easy, but I didn't buy any yarn. I have several WIPs and a bunch lined up behind that so I just browsed through the yarn. There was some gorgeous yarns though...and the colors were yummy! I did buy a lot of little stuff: goat milk soaps and lotions, buttons, markers, etc. I wanted a yarn bowl but they're so pricey that I figured I'd look online for one.


I know it was a battle to just look. But sounds like you still got some goodies. Yes yarn bowls are pricey. I am using a enamelware bowl right now. It has no holes but the yarn slides thru . I love goat milk soaps and lotions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Not long til Halloween. Some good pics
> 
> Pic #2 is a dog wearing an outfit that looks like 2 dogs carrying a gift.


The first Jack o lantern scared me. 
The dog one is too cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A depressing day today - the funeral of the young soldier shot last week was this morning. A lot of support given for his grieving family. He has a 5 year old son - old enough to miss his Dad and be hurt and confused by everything going on around him, but not old enough to understand what it all means.


That is so sad. I know it is depressing Poor baby losing his Daddy in a terrible way as he did.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A depressing day today - the funeral of the young soldier shot last week was this morning. A lot of support given for his grieving family. He has a 5 year old son - old enough to miss his Dad and be hurt and confused by everything going on around him, but not old enough to understand what it all means.


Such an innocent victim. So many broken hearts. thanks for the picture. Sorry for Countries heartache


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> #2 looks like my dog. I don't particularly like Halloween. I think it is the temptation from candy. I love it, but it goes right to my hips. So, I avoid it. DH and I celebrated Halloween when the kids were little. Now we turn off the lights and go out to eat and a movie. We wouldn't get many Trick-or Treaters anyway.
> 
> Here is a cute costume idea that DD#2 sent. I am not sure if I sent it earlier.


Soooo cute!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Not long til Halloween. Some good pics
> 
> Pic #2 is a dog wearing an outfit that looks like 2 dogs carrying a gift.


Great pics Wendy, first on is soooo correct. don't people do funny things with their dogs and cats, cracks me up


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Canada Strong! Hamilton Proud! :thumbup:
> Bless this little one.♥♥♥


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The US hadn't had more than a handful of cases in 35-40 years until this year. Many people get it and get over it. Those with an underlying medical condition especially children with asthma are at real risk. They may not survive.
> 
> Honduras is one country in which the Enterovirus is rampant. Once those illegal aliens started swarming the border we started hearing about the outbreak. While I was in Florida, a friend with a 15-year-old brought him to recover. He was over it, but had suffered severe pneumonia. I think it was the Enterovirus.
> 
> While we were on our cruise, the coast guard removed a 5-year-old with Enterovirus. I know the parents had to be distraught.


Thanks KC for all the info on ebola and enterovirus. You have certainly done your homework. I have noticed that you always do. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talked to DD about an hour ago. Dr told SIL that he heard crackling in Matthew's chest but ex-ray didn't read Pneumonia . He has to up his inhaler and new cough medicine. Once a day so it must be strong plus it will hype him up. If his fever goes away he can go back to school Thursday. Plus he needs to up his fluids. Poor baby. Thanks for all of your prayers. It just tears us ups with the babies are sick. I wish I could be there to help with him.XX


So glad you got a decent report back, I know how worried you all are. It's just going to take him alittle longer to heal.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> #2 looks like my dog. I don't particularly like Halloween. I think it is the temptation from candy. I love it, but it goes right to my hips. So, I avoid it. DH and I celebrated Halloween when the kids were little. Now we turn off the lights and go out to eat and a movie. We wouldn't get many Trick-or Treaters anyway.
> 
> Here is a cute costume idea that DD#2 sent. I am not sure if I sent it earlier.


LOL that`s so cute Knitty...I love it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The US hadn't had more than a handful of cases in 35-40 years until this year. Many people get it and get over it. Those with an underlying medical condition especially children with asthma are at real risk. They may not survive.
> 
> Honduras is one country in which the Enterovirus is rampant. Once those illegal aliens started swarming the border we started hearing about the outbreak. While I was in Florida, a friend with a 15-year-old brought him to recover. He was over it, but had suffered severe pneumonia. I think it was the Enterovirus.
> 
> While we were on our cruise, the coast guard removed a 5-year-old with Enterovirus. I know the parents had to be distraught.


Borders are still wide open and they continue to steam in...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it was a battle to just look. But sounds like you still got some goodies. Yes yarn bowls are pricey. I am using a enamelware bowl right now. It has no holes but the yarn slides thru . I love goat milk soaps and lotions.


I received goat milk lotion from a student years back. It was so nice and smooth. I loved it. Believe it came from VA's Shenandoah Valley, a beautiful spot in the Blue Ridge.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> It wasn't easy, but I didn't buy any yarn. I have several WIPs and a bunch lined up behind that so I just browsed through the yarn. There was some gorgeous yarns though...and the colors were yummy! I did buy a lot of little stuff: goat milk soaps and lotions, buttons, markers, etc. I wanted a yarn bowl but they're so pricey that I figured I'd look online for one.


True willpower! If you have some local craft fairs before Christmas, you might find yarn bowls there. Last year I saw some beautiful ceramic and wooden bowls; some of them at excellent prices.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Not long til Halloween. Some good pics
> 
> Pic #2 is a dog wearing an outfit that looks like 2 dogs carrying a gift.


2 & 3 were both very cute, but I loved #2 -- someone was very creative in coming up with that one :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah made me cry a bit thank you lady.
> 
> Turkey tonight. :thumbup: with out anything but potatoe and cranberry.
> 
> Tummy roll.


Turkey sounds good! Pot roast here, but DH loves turkey so much I'm sure he'd rather eat a your house.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A depressing day today - the funeral of the young soldier shot last week was this morning. A lot of support given for his grieving family. He has a 5 year old son - old enough to miss his Dad and be hurt and confused by everything going on around him, but not old enough to understand what it all means.


Watch that too WCK so sad to think that his Dad will not be with him in this life. God Bless that little one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> #2 looks like my dog. I don't particularly like Halloween. I think it is the temptation from candy. I love it, but it goes right to my hips. So, I avoid it. DH and I celebrated Halloween when the kids were little. Now we turn off the lights and go out to eat and a movie. We wouldn't get many Trick-or Treaters anyway.
> 
> Here is a cute costume idea that DD#2 sent. I am not sure if I sent it earlier.


Oh i want that picture am still laughing. Do you realize when they are grown up, what a threat their mother will have to keep them in line. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Not long til Halloween. Some good pics
> 
> Pic #2 is a dog wearing an outfit that looks like 2 dogs carrying a gift.


ROFL...that's hilarious!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it was a battle to just look. But sounds like you still got some goodies. Yes yarn bowls are pricey. I am using a enamelware bowl right now. It has no holes but the yarn slides thru . I love goat milk soaps and lotions.


Oh wow, that reminds me that I have an enamel chamber pot that I can use and put the yarn through the handle! That's brilliant...why didn't I think of that before?

Thanks so much for the nudge!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I began this thread earlier today and forgot to share here: enjoy! (Prepare to be amazed)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295409-1.html


I've seen this before, but it amazes me all over again seeing it a second time. What a fantastic attitude he has!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Oh wow, that reminds me that I have an enamel chamber pot that I can use and put the yarn through the handle! That's brilliant...why didn't I think of that before?
> 
> Thanks so much for the nudge!


Ah a person who will use an old fashion throne. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> #2 looks like my dog. I don't particularly like Halloween. I think it is the temptation from candy. I love it, but it goes right to my hips. So, I avoid it. DH and I celebrated Halloween when the kids were little. Now we turn off the lights and go out to eat and a movie. We wouldn't get many Trick-or Treaters anyway.
> 
> Here is a cute costume idea that DD#2 sent. I am not sure if I sent it earlier.


That is so very cute - and they have the perfect cheeks to carry it off :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> True willpower! If you have some local craft fairs before Christmas, you might find yarn bowls there. Last year I saw some beautiful ceramic and wooden bowls; some of them at excellent prices.


What's an excellent price? I saw really nice ceramic bowls for $55 and up and the wooden ones were even more. I know they're lovely to look at, but its just a bowl with a big crack in it.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ZZZZTTTTT :XD:  :lol:


Can't miss the opportunity, here's a new one ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Can't miss the opportunity, here's a new one ....


oh that is her for sure.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I received goat milk lotion from a student years back. It was so nice and smooth. I loved it. Believe it came from VA's Shenandoah Valley, a beautiful spot in the Blue Ridge.♥


I love it too, especially the soap. Every time I run out I spend a lot of time trying to find it again. Maybe I should try Amazon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> What's an excellent price? I saw really nice ceramic bowls for $55 and up and the wooden ones were even more. I know they're lovely to look at, but its just a bowl with a big crack in it.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


The chamber pot sounds like a good solution, perfect "re-using"! I only went to 1 craft fair last year and their ceramic yarn bowls ranged from $27 to $65. The less expensive were smaller but would still easily hold a 100 gram ball -- the downside to that model is that is had a hole to thread the yarn instead of the squiqqly crack so it wasn't as practical. There was one about the same size with the crack that was selling for $35.

I sometimes use a plastic pitcher and it works ok too, just isn't that pretty.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve been really productive tonight. I`ve sewn two sets of curtains for our bedroom, and our sons bedroom.It will really keep the bedrooms nice and warm now. But with our sons bedroom in between the other two bedrooms, it will retain the warmth better anyway.
I`ve moved my sons radiator by his window so I won`t worry about him dropping his quilts on the radiator and scorching them again.
We`re supposed to get snow this weekend, so wanted to get a head start on keeping the house warm. Yet today it`s been so warm today I wore a tshirt and shorts. What a crazy October it`s been for weather....4 seasons in less than 30 days LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> It wasn't easy, but I didn't buy any yarn. I have several WIPs and a bunch lined up behind that so I just browsed through the yarn. There was some gorgeous yarns though...and the colors were yummy! I did buy a lot of little stuff: goat milk soaps and lotions, buttons, markers, etc. I wanted a yarn bowl but they're so pricey that I figured I'd look online for one.


That's almost exactly the way I shop. One day it dawned on me that I could see something, love it, and not have to buy it! Another kind of freedom. :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hum? May look into this convention...anyone else in our D&P interested??????


Very tempting. I could even go halfway, spend the night at DDs, and travel the next 2 hours the next day. BUT - my calendar is full of doctors appts until Christmas. Maybe some other time. It wouldn't be too hard for us to meet, GG!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been really productive tonight. I`ve sewn two sets of curtains for our bedroom, and our sons bedroom.It will really keep the bedrooms nice and warm now. But with our sons bedroom in between the other two bedrooms, it will retain the warmth better anyway.
> I`ve moved my sons radiator by his window so I won`t worry about him dropping his quilts on the radiator and scorching them again.
> We`re supposed to get snow this weekend, so wanted to get a head start on keeping the house warm. Yet today it`s been so warm today I wore a tshirt and shorts. What a crazy October it`s been for weather....4 seasons in less than 30 days LOL


snow showers here on Friday. Oh well we knew it was going to happen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Not long til Halloween. Some good pics
> 
> Pic #2 is a dog wearing an outfit that looks like 2 dogs carrying a gift.


Cute! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, we must know about Matthew.


Yes, please, CB. Do let us know. We are praying for him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A depressing day today - the funeral of the young soldier shot last week was this morning. A lot of support given for his grieving family. He has a 5 year old son - old enough to miss his Dad and be hurt and confused by everything going on around him, but not old enough to understand what it all means.


It's a terrible shame. Poor little boy, poor mom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talked to DD about an hour ago. Dr told SIL that he heard crackling in Matthew's chest but ex-ray didn't read Pneumonia . He has to up his inhaler and new cough medicine. Once a day so it must be strong plus it will hype him up. If his fever goes away he can go back to school Thursday. Plus he needs to up his fluids. Poor baby. Thanks for all of your prayers. It just tears us ups with the babies are sick. I wish I could be there to help with him.XX


I know just how you feel - for him AND for his mom, your daughter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Talked to DD about an hour ago. Dr told SIL that he heard crackling in Matthew's chest but ex-ray didn't read Pneumonia . He has to up his inhaler and new cough medicine. Once a day so it must be strong plus it will hype him up. If his fever goes away he can go back to school Thursday. Plus he needs to up his fluids. Poor baby. Thanks for all of your prayers. It just tears us ups with the babies are sick. I wish I could be there to help with him.XX


Good news about Matthew. I have a couple of grandchildren who don't have asthma, but who still use breathing treatments if they have a cough, especially with wheezing. It seems to help a lot.

Let's hope he'll be able to go trick-or-treating - or, as my daughter did once, stay home and hand out candy. That can be fun, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I began this thread earlier today and forgot to share here: enjoy! (Prepare to be amazed)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295409-1.html


I've seen this one. Isn't he amazing? What a dear man, and the other people there seem to love him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> #2 looks like my dog. I don't particularly like Halloween. I think it is the temptation from candy. I love it, but it goes right to my hips. So, I avoid it. DH and I celebrated Halloween when the kids were little. Now we turn off the lights and go out to eat and a movie. We wouldn't get many Trick-or Treaters anyway.
> 
> Here is a cute costume idea that DD#2 sent. I am not sure if I sent it earlier.


Precious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> #2 looks like my dog. I don't particularly like Halloween. I think it is the temptation from candy. I love it, but it goes right to my hips. So, I avoid it. DH and I celebrated Halloween when the kids were little. Now we turn off the lights and go out to eat and a movie. We wouldn't get many Trick-or Treaters anyway.
> 
> Here is a cute costume idea that DD#2 sent. I am not sure if I sent it earlier.


Precious - and funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> What's an excellent price? I saw really nice ceramic bowls for $55 and up and the wooden ones were even more. I know they're lovely to look at, but its just a bowl with a big crack in it.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


You make an excellent point, Gerslay.

Are you going to the Knoxville event?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The chamber pot sounds like a good solution, perfect "re-using"! I only went to 1 craft fair last year and their ceramic yarn bowls ranged from $27 to $65. The less expensive were smaller but would still easily hold a 100 gram ball -- the downside to that model is that is had a hole to thread the yarn instead of the squiqqly crack so it wasn't as practical. There was one about the same size with the crack that was selling for $35.
> 
> I sometimes use a plastic pitcher and it works ok too, just isn't that pretty.


My way really isn't pretty. I stick my yarn in a gift bag, put it on the floor beside me, and knit. I am primitive to the core.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been really productive tonight. I`ve sewn two sets of curtains for our bedroom, and our sons bedroom.It will really keep the bedrooms nice and warm now. But with our sons bedroom in between the other two bedrooms, it will retain the warmth better anyway.
> I`ve moved my sons radiator by his window so I won`t worry about him dropping his quilts on the radiator and scorching them again.
> We`re supposed to get snow this weekend, so wanted to get a head start on keeping the house warm. Yet today it`s been so warm today I wore a tshirt and shorts. What a crazy October it`s been for weather....4 seasons in less than 30 days LOL


It has been crazy. We're having a high of 58 on Sat. But SNOW? You had so much last year. No break for you, WendyBee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Oh wow, that reminds me that I have an enamel chamber pot that I can use and put the yarn through the handle! That's brilliant...why didn't I think of that before?
> 
> Thanks so much for the nudge!


But will your family understand? I have a friend that uses a enamelware bed pan for a magazine holder in her bathroom. It hangs on the wall. I thought it was a cute idea. I told dh and he said no way! :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Can't miss the opportunity, here's a new one ....


It cracks me up every time I think of her and her Zzziittts.Plus Bon telling me I am spelling pimples. 
Has Janie been around today? Are you ok Janie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been really productive tonight. I`ve sewn two sets of curtains for our bedroom, and our sons bedroom.It will really keep the bedrooms nice and warm now. But with our sons bedroom in between the other two bedrooms, it will retain the warmth better anyway.
> I`ve moved my sons radiator by his window so I won`t worry about him dropping his quilts on the radiator and scorching them again.
> We`re supposed to get snow this weekend, so wanted to get a head start on keeping the house warm. Yet today it`s been so warm today I wore a tshirt and shorts. What a crazy October it`s been for weather....4 seasons in less than 30 days LOL


You go girl. Good idea about the radiator. Don't want you or the blankest burning up. 
It was almost 90 yesterday but the rain made the temps come down. 
Snow, it's too early for snow. Were is the teeth chattering icon? WBee have you had your 25 th anniversary yet? I forgot . I know you had to stop working on your anniversary blanket for other things . Have we missed it?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You go girl. Good idea about the radiator. Don't want you or the blankest burning up.
> It was almost 90 yesterday but the rain made the temps come down.
> Snow, it's too early for snow. Were is the teeth chattering icon? WBee have you had your 25 th anniversary yet? I forgot . I know you had to stop working on your anniversary blanket for other things . Have we missed it?


You`ve got a wonderful memory Bumpy.
Our anniversary is Dec 9th. Hubby likes to tease me and say we got married on Dec 7th Pearl Harbor Day - a day that will live in infamy. And then I joke back...infamy, infamy - they`ve all got it in for me


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The chamber pot sounds like a good solution, perfect "re-using"! I only went to 1 craft fair last year and their ceramic yarn bowls ranged from $27 to $65. The less expensive were smaller but would still easily hold a 100 gram ball -- the downside to that model is that is had a hole to thread the yarn instead of the squiqqly crack so it wasn't as practical. There was one about the same size with the crack that was selling for $35.
> 
> I sometimes use a plastic pitcher and it works ok too, just isn't that pretty.


I like the prices on the lower end much better but I agree that the ones with the hole aren't as practical, at least for me. I once had a plastic tupperware-like box with a cover and a hole in the top but I can't find it and I can't imagine how I could have lost it. It's not like I could have taken it somewhere and left it there. I blame it on the gremlins...I'm convinced they like to take things and hide them!

:thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`ve got a wonderful memory Bumpy.
> Our anniversary is Dec 9th. Hubby likes to tease me and say we got married on Dec 7th Pearl Harbor Day - a day that will live in infamy. And then I joke back...infamy, infamy - they`ve all got it in for me


Love that!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But will your family understand? I have a friend that uses a enamelware bed pan for a magazine holder in her bathroom. It hangs on the wall. I thought it was a cute idea. I told dh and he said no way! :roll:


I agree with DH about the bedpan, but I think a chamber pot is more aesthetically pleasing don't you? I'll just tell my DH that what's old is new again and its come full circle and is now considered upscale.

Besides, it's a good looking chamber pot...but I was wrong its not enamel. Here's the picture:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You make an excellent point, Gerslay.
> 
> Are you going to the Knoxville event?


If you mean the Stitches event in Nashville next April, then "No, I probably won't go; I've been to several of their events and I think I'm Stitched Out"...!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very tempting. I could even go halfway, spend the night at DDs, and travel the next 2 hours the next day. BUT - my calendar is full of doctors appts until Christmas. Maybe some other time. It wouldn't be too hard for us to meet, GG!![
> 
> Bon - How's 'bought we PM each other - it's not a stretch for we 2 to meet up w/each other...later?????
> GG


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> It wasn't easy, but I didn't buy any yarn. I have several WIPs and a bunch lined up behind that so I just browsed through the yarn. There was some gorgeous yarns though...and the colors were yummy! I did buy a lot of little stuff: goat milk soaps and lotions, buttons, markers, etc. I wanted a yarn bowl but they're so pricey that I figured I'd look online for one.


I don't understand what a yarn bowl is or why I need one?

I use a fabric tote bag and just let my yarn bop around in that - what is the benefit(s) to a bowl?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> STITCHES SOUTH
> 
> Gaylord Opryland Resort & Convention Center
> 
> ...


I've never been - interesting ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hum? May look into this convention...anyone else in our D&P interested??????


I may be, GG. Don't know my schedule that far in advance though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Not long til Halloween. Some good pics
> 
> Pic #2 is a dog wearing an outfit that looks like 2 dogs carrying a gift.


Ah, WBee - I LOVE Pic #2 even though I don't like pets in costumes, that is so darn cute.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A depressing day today - the funeral of the young soldier shot last week was this morning. A lot of support given for his grieving family. He has a 5 year old son - old enough to miss his Dad and be hurt and confused by everything going on around him, but not old enough to understand what it all means.


So senseless and so very sad. I saw some coverage on US channels yesterday.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes seems like owls are still hot this year. DG collects them. I hope all of KPG's wise owls sell in her craft show. When is the craft show by the way KPG?


Nooooo ... Wise Guys, CB! I'm not focused on the Wise Guys as they were last year's ornaments (although I'll probably take any remaining to the fair this year.) Dec 13th, too late, for good sales perhaps. I don't know, maybe panic will increase sales and make it a good fair?

I was just given an adorable owl ornament - they are still hot.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> If you mean the Stitches event in Nashville next April, then "No, I probably won't go; I've been to several of their events and I think I'm Stitched Out"...!


I have never been to an event, but I did research the entry price about a year ago. Aren't these events usually rather expensive just to get in the doors? Are yarn prices worth that cost?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've seen this before, but it amazes me all over again seeing it a second time. What a fantastic attitude he has!


I had to really focus to understand how he was creating his art - I didn't see the typed characters at first within each creation.

I'd like to meet that man.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Can't miss the opportunity, here's a new one ....


Oh, geez, purple hair now? :-D

Well, if it's good enough for Kelly Osbourne and Nicole Richie, it has to be good enough for me. :-D

Are those cucumbers over my eyes?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> snow showers here on Friday. Oh well we knew it was going to happen.


What????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My way really isn't pretty. I stick my yarn in a gift bag, put it on the floor beside me, and knit. I am primitive to the core.


I do similar - using a fabric tote bag.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But will your family understand? I have a friend that uses a enamelware bed pan for a magazine holder in her bathroom. It hangs on the wall. I thought it was a cute idea. I told dh and he said no way! :roll:


Ah, I'd have to agree. Remember Ingried's hideous knit covered urinal?

Ah, NO!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It cracks me up every time I think of her and her Zzziittts.Plus Bon telling me I am spelling pimples.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have never been to an event, but I did research the entry price about a year ago. Aren't these events usually rather expensive just to get in the doors? Are yarn prices worth that cost?


I dunno, KC, my local one is a $3 entry fee and Stitches is usually about $10. Maybe you were looking at a presenter's fee?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't understand what a yarn bowl is or why I need one?
> 
> I use a fabric tote bag and just let my yarn bop around in that - what is the benefit(s) to a bowl?


Nobody NEEDS a yarn bowl...you just have to WANT one for the luxury of having a beautiful object to put your yarn in!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Very tempting. I could even go halfway, spend the night at DDs, and travel the next 2 hours the next day. BUT - my calendar is full of doctors appts until Christmas. Maybe some other time. It wouldn't be too hard for us to meet, GG!![
> ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Check out Hope n' Change Cartoons...they're great!

http://hopenchangecartoons.blogspot.com/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Nobody NEEDS a yarn bowl...you just have to WANT one for the luxury of having a beautiful object to put your yarn in!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Years ago I bought a small blue wastepaper bin to store my yarn in while I`m knitting. It`s especially handy when I`m using 2 or 3 different yarns at one time.
I read an article a few years ago in a knitting magazine where you can use a clean rinsed out milk jug cut in a certain way to use for keeping your yarn clean while knitting.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ah, WBee - I LOVE Pic #2 even though I don't like pets in costumes, that is so darn cute.


That`s exactly how I feel too Gifty. It`s so adorable.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It has been crazy. We're having a high of 58 on Sat. But SNOW? You had so much last year. No break for you, WendyBee.


Hopefully this winter will be a lot milder than last year bon.
When my son got home from work this morning, the room was so warm from having the radiator on all night, it felt like a furnace LOL.

It will be 54 F on Friday with rain, and 38F Saturday with rain/snow. Yuck


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Check out Hope n' Change Cartoons...they're great!
> 
> http://hopenchangecartoons.blogspot.com/


LOL love those cartoons too Gerslay


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`ve got a wonderful memory Bumpy.
> Our anniversary is Dec 9th. Hubby likes to tease me and say we got married on Dec 7th Pearl Harbor Day - a day that will live in infamy. And then I joke back...infamy, infamy - they`ve all got it in for me


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I dunno, KC, my local one is a $3 entry fee and Stitches is usually about $10. Maybe you were looking at a presenter's fee?


Maybe. I'd go to an event at that price. Now I'm confused. I don't know the difference between the one in Nashville and the one that came to Indy about 12-18 months ago. I know there were lots of classes offered at different levels at the Indy one. When I figured the Indy event up, I thought it would cost $300-$500 for one day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> If you mean the Stitches event in Nashville next April, then "No, I probably won't go; I've been to several of their events and I think I'm Stitched Out"...!


Oh, I just wondered. It's a bit far for you, I think. I'd have to look on the map because sometimes places that seem near to each other aren't. Plus I have no sense of direction, so things that I think are north could be somewhere else. I don't understand east and west!

Have you lived in Asheville long? How do you like it there?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Very tempting. I could even go halfway, spend the night at DDs, and travel the next 2 hours the next day. BUT - my calendar is full of doctors appts until Christmas. Maybe some other time. It wouldn't be too hard for us to meet, GG!![
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I may be, GG. Don't know my schedule that far in advance though.


It might be a distance for you, KPG - but you are a known traveler!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do similar - using a fabric tote bag.


Ahh - you have added class and a sense of style to my knitting practices!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Nobody NEEDS a yarn bowl...you just have to WANT one for the luxury of having a beautiful object to put your yarn in!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes - it's for the beauty of it. Some of those bowls are works of art.

I've been known to buy a bag for my knitting just because I think it's pretty or it matches my project in color

. About a month ago, I realized that the two fancy stitch markers I'm using on the latest blanket have the same color gems as the blanket. I love seeing that every time I knit, especially when I was in the car with sun on the knitting - so pretty! I thought it would be fun to have stitch markers in the same colors as all my projects. It adds to the fun when you're knitting. The other ones I have are plain. Also, the stitch markers really make knitting long rows so much easier.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> ExcuuUUuuse me! How about we 3? I'm in between the two of you ya know!


That's what I mean - I need to look at the map. You may actually be closer than either one of us!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Check out Hope n' Change Cartoons...they're great!
> 
> http://hopenchangecartoons.blogspot.com/


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sometimes the truth is funny!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hopefully this winter will be a lot milder than last year bon.
> When my son got home from work this morning, the room was so warm from having the radiator on all night, it felt like a furnace LOL.
> 
> It will be 54 F on Friday with rain, and 38F Saturday with rain/snow. Yuck


Good sleeping weather!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL love those cartoons too Gerslay


WendyBee and Gerslay - I just checked out the blogspot. Great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd actually like to make the stitch markers. I think it would be fun. I have to check it out at Michael's and Joanne's. I love sparkly gems, and it would be useful.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good sleeping weather!


On Saturday night, the clocks go back an hour. So yayyy an extra hour of sleep on Sunday.
I know I can sleep an extra hour every weekend, but it feels so great knowing I get an hour extra Sunday morning.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> WendyBee and Gerslay - I just checked out the blogspot. Great! Thanks for sharing.


Gerslay and bon...if you liked that hope and change site, I think you`ll like this site too
http://www.michellesmirror.com/


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

A senior Obama Official called Netanyahu a chickensh##. WOW that was an eye opener for me this AM. Which is not completely the reason for my post but to show a pic of Netanyahu.
When O was smoking weed with his marxist professors. Netanyahu was an Israeli commando... Put in in perspective...Net. is handsome, first younger pic I have seen of him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My son gave me a covered chamber pot (I like antiques) for my birthday, a few years ago. I used it for knitting needles and such.


Now see Joeys knows how to do it! :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I agree with DH about the bedpan, but I think a chamber pot is more aesthetically pleasing don't you? I'll just tell my DH that what's old is new again and its come full circle and is now considered upscale.
> 
> Besides, it's a good looking chamber pot...but I was wrong its not enamel. Here's the picture:


It is beautiful. Just a big coffee cup.Just have to forget what it used to be full of.   :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't understand what a yarn bowl is or why I need one?
> 
> I use a fabric tote bag and just let my yarn bop around in that - what is the benefit(s) to a bowl?


It is easy for me to keep it in my lap or floor. I jump up a lot and it is nice to just throw you knitting on top of the bowl and run. It is there in my chair when I come back. I had never heard of one before KP. But I have always had a knitting basket or something that held my yarn. I just received a gift from Bydie. She sent me some yarn and a pretty bowl with a lid. There is a hole on the side. It must have been a serving bowl. It is white with little blue flowers . A bowl is smooth and the yarn rolls around better too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Maybe. I'd go to an event at that price. Now I'm confused. I don't know the difference between the one in Nashville and the one that came to Indy about 12-18 months ago. I know there were lots of classes offered at different levels at the Indy one. When I figured the Indy event up, I thought it would cost $300-$500 for one day.


Maybe that would be to rent a booth. But that sounds high too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A senior Obama Official called Netanyahu a chickensh##. WOW that was an eye opener for me this AM. Which is not completely the reason for my post but to show a pic of Netanyahu.
> When O was smoking weed with his marxist professors. Netanyahu was an Israeli commando... Put in in perspective...Net. is handsome, first younger pic I have seen of him.


What can I say???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A senior Obama Official called Netanyahu a chickensh##. WOW that was an eye opener for me this AM. Which is not completely the reason for my post but to show a pic of Netanyahu.
> When O was smoking weed with his marxist professors. Netanyahu was an Israeli commando... Put in in perspective...Net. is handsome, first younger pic I have seen of him.


I agree - he is still handsome. He is also strong and determined and puts his country first. He's a great leader with a commanding presence.

Compared to the pictured "pothead" (and of course I use the term affectionately), well - there is no comparison.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - he is still handsome. He is also strong and determined and puts his country first. He's a great leader with a commanding presence.
> 
> Compared to the pictured "pothead" (and of course I use the term affectionately), well - there is no comparison.


Obama makes me sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now see Joeys knows how to do it! :wink:


Yes, indeed. It's recycling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is easy for me to keep it in my lap or floor. I jump up a lot and it is nice to just throw you knitting on top of the bowl and run. It is there in my chair when I come back. I had never heard of one before KP. But I have always had a knitting basket or something that held my yarn. I just received a gift from Bydie. She sent me some yarn and a pretty bowl with a lid. There is a hole on the side. It must have been a serving bowl. It is white with little blue flowers . A bowl is smooth and the yarn rolls around better too.


Yes, I'm sure it does roll better. How is Bydie? Is she still on KP?
Just checked - she's still on KP.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama makes me sick.


You have a way of getting right to the point, LL. :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You have a way of getting right to the point, LL. :wink:


I guess I do. Hope that's not bad.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> ExcuuUUuuse me! How about we 3? I'm in between the two of you ya know!


Sounds good to me - the more the merrier - Gerslay why don't you PM me here on our KP - we can go from there - Bon & I have each other's "real" email addresses....
GG


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi Denim Country - I just heard from Janie.

She is doing better and is having another stomach scope soon. I gave her a group hug and good wishes for getting real good, real soon.

She's having troubles with e-mail and her iPad, but says Hi to all!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The chamber pot sounds like a good solution, perfect "re-using"! I only went to 1 craft fair last year and their ceramic yarn bowls ranged from $27 to $65. The less expensive were smaller but would still easily hold a 100 gram ball -- the downside to that model is that is had a hole to thread the yarn instead of the squiqqly crack so it wasn't as practical. There was one about the same size with the crack that was selling for $35.
> 
> I sometimes use a plastic pitcher and it works ok too, just isn't that pretty.


I use a ceramic bowl which held an arrangement my DH gave. It's perfect, heavy to counter the yarn and looks pretty wherever I place it. I also have two of the plastic jars with a hole in the top, purchased at Joann's. They work ok but once the yarn is placed through the hole it's stuck there till you're finished with the project. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been really productive tonight. I`ve sewn two sets of curtains for our bedroom, and our sons bedroom.It will really keep the bedrooms nice and warm now. But with our sons bedroom in between the other two bedrooms, it will retain the warmth better anyway.
> I`ve moved my sons radiator by his window so I won`t worry about him dropping his quilts on the radiator and scorching them again.
> We`re supposed to get snow this weekend, so wanted to get a head start on keeping the house warm. Yet today it`s been so warm today I wore a tshirt and shorts. What a crazy October it`s been for weather....4 seasons in less than 30 days LOL


We are also to get snow on Halloween. The little ones will not be too warm unless they're bundled up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Denim Country - I just heard from Janie.
> 
> She is doing better and is having another stomach scope soon. I gave her a group hug and good wishes for getting real good, real soon.
> 
> She's having troubles with e-mail and her iPad, but says Hi to all!


Oh no. Poor Janie 
Please give Janie my love and prayers when you hear from her Gifty.
Thank you ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, please, CB. Do let us know. We are praying for him.


Yes, please let us know about Matthew. He's in my prayers.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My way really isn't pretty. I stick my yarn in a gift bag, put it on the floor beside me, and knit. I am primitive to the core.


I've done that. If it works, it's a go! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Check out Hope n' Change Cartoons...they're great!
> 
> http://hopenchangecartoons.blogspot.com/


Yes, they are! I'm still chuckling.  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Denim Country - I just heard from Janie.
> 
> She is doing better and is having another stomach scope soon. I gave her a group hug and good wishes for getting real good, real soon.
> 
> She's having troubles with e-mail and her iPad, but says Hi to all!


I hope she is ok!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A senior Obama Official called Netanyahu a chickensh##. WOW that was an eye opener for me this AM. Which is not completely the reason for my post but to show a pic of Netanyahu.
> When O was smoking weed with his marxist professors. Netanyahu was an Israeli commando... Put in in perspective...Net. is handsome, first younger pic I have seen of him.


Thanks for posting the pic of Bibi N. He was/is a good looking, and brave, man. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Denim Country - I just heard from Janie.
> 
> She is doing better and is having another stomach scope soon. I gave her a group hug and good wishes for getting real good, real soon.
> 
> She's having troubles with e-mail and her iPad, but says Hi to all!


We're thinking about you, Janie. Miss you, too! :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're thinking about you, Janie. Miss you, too! :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, I'm sure it does roll better. How is Bydie? Is she still on KP?
> Just checked - she's still on KP.


No but we are friends on Facebook.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Heartwarming story - dying man restores an old church and finds a miracle


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I agree with DH about the bedpan, but I think a chamber pot is more aesthetically pleasing don't you? I'll just tell my DH that what's old is new again and its come full circle and is now considered upscale.
> 
> Besides, it's a good looking chamber pot...but I was wrong its not enamel. Here's the picture:


 :thumbup: It looks good and very functional. Most people would never know what it's original purpose was


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nooooo ... Wise Guys, CB! I'm not focused on the Wise Guys as they were last year's ornaments (although I'll probably take any remaining to the fair this year.) Dec 13th, too late, for good sales perhaps. I don't know, maybe panic will increase sales and make it a good fair?
> 
> I was just given an adorable owl ornament - they are still hot.


Have you ever thought about knitting ornaments? I've made a few of these before.
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-14
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-07
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-09


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, geez, purple hair now? :-D
> 
> Well, if it's good enough for Kelly Osbourne and Nicole Richie, it has to be good enough for me. :-D
> 
> Are those cucumbers over my eyes?


 :thumbup: Give your eyes some relief from all the electricity surging through you. I wonder if tomatoes work?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My son gave me a covered chamber pot (I like antiques) for my birthday, a few years ago. I used it for knitting needles and such.


 :thumbup: He knows what his Mom likes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Denim Country - I just heard from Janie.
> 
> She is doing better and is having another stomach scope soon. I gave her a group hug and good wishes for getting real good, real soon.
> 
> She's having troubles with e-mail and her iPad, but says Hi to all!


So sorry that Janie's still having a rough time. Hope it all gets better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Restoring the Church gave him something to live for. Rather than just giving up and dying.


Did that remind you of any of the churches you saw in Czech Joey?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Heartwarming story - dying man restores an old church and finds a miracle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My DG has been in a drama at church all week long. Book of Life. Very intense. This was the last last for it. Dh and I got there early to save 9 seats for our family. We got there at 5:45 saved the seats. We had left our phone at home. They were in 3 different cars. I went to the front to meet our family . Of course everyone was late knowing I had the seats saved. There were so many people there that at 6:00 they had most of the seats full. They had to lock the door to keep people from coming in. Fire codes. Other churches had reserved seats. So everyone was in a big mob at the door. They were knocking at the doors begging to get in. They were desperate. They kept begging me to unlock the door to let them in. I kept telling them that I was just waiting on my family. They kept begging me to unlock the door. I felt like Noah in the Ark. People begging to let them in after the door was closed. I felt so helpless that I couldn't let them in. It was good to know there are still people wanting God. But some day it will be too late. It will be over for them because they have chosen to wait until too late to come to Jesus. It was a revelation.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lovely and touching story. Thanks for sharing, Kitty.
> 
> The sign on the cemetery gate: 'I am the truth, the way and the life.'


Yes .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I do. Hope that's not bad.


I think it's definitely good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Denim Country - I just heard from Janie.
> 
> She is doing better and is having another stomach scope soon. I gave her a group hug and good wishes for getting real good, real soon.
> 
> She's having troubles with e-mail and her iPad, but says Hi to all!


Thanks for letting us know. I hope she gets a good report.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No but we are friends on Facebook.


She's on the user list. I guess she's not active but they just didn't remove her name. I'm glad you're friends on FB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you ever thought about knitting ornaments? I've made a few of these before.
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-14
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-07
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-09


Thanks for sharing these, Kitty. I've downloaded the 07 and 09 but my computer security won't allow me to open the '14 minutia. Wonder why?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Heartwarming story - dying man restores an old church and finds a miracle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Give your eyes some relief from all the electricity surging through you. I wonder if tomatoes work?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lovely and touching story. Thanks for sharing, Kitty.
> 
> The sign on the cemetery gate: 'I am the truth, the way and the life.'


Truth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I was there in 1995, there were only the large stone churches there. After WWII under Communism, no churches were owned by the people. So I am sure small churches like the one in the picture had been destroyed. After the wall came down on Nov 9, 1989, the people could now own church buildings. The one we worked on in Liberec, was the first new church built in the Czech Republic since before the start of the war. The people were free to worship but they had to meet in homes or rent a building or a room in a building.
> 
> An interesting fact: The stone church buildings were not heated. In the four trips I made to the part that had been behind the iron curtain, I only visited 2 churches that were heated, both Lutheran, one in Lutherstadt Wittenberg, and one in Dresden Germany. The denomination, Cerkev Braska, we worked with, all had heat in their buildings.


When we were in Mexico - ages ago - we went to a Catholic church there - very beautiful - no seats!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you ever thought about knitting ornaments? I've made a few of these before.
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-14
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-07
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-09


Those are cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She's on the user list. I guess she's not active but they just didn't remove her name. I'm glad you're friends on FB.


I see her now and then. Just not on a regular basis.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I see her now and then. Just not on a regular basis.


I know you're as busy as I am, and I find it difficult to do anything on a regular basis! :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know you're as busy as I am, and I find it difficult to do anything on a regular basis! :shock:


I am not regular on any basis anymore. Or busy either.  :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for sharing these, Kitty. I've downloaded the 07 and 09 but my computer security won't allow me to open the '14 minutia. Wonder why?


Do your want me to send it to your email? I could get them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Sometimes the truth is funny!


they are good what a hoot hoot they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A senior Obama Official called Netanyahu a chickensh##. WOW that was an eye opener for me this AM. Which is not completely the reason for my post but to show a pic of Netanyahu.
> When O was smoking weed with his marxist professors. Netanyahu was an Israeli commando... Put in in perspective...Net. is handsome, first younger pic I have seen of him.


I saw that on the news. What a low life this admin. has become. I would take Netanyahu as my leader before I took the idots who know are in office.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I saw that on the news. What a low life this admin. has become. I would take Netanyahu as my leader before I took the idots who know are in office.


I wish we had a leader like him. I can think of someone, but I don't know if he'll run for a third time.

Remember when Reagan won? What a thrill to see all the states turn red! And then immediately the stock market went up, and things began to get better. He had such a love for this country and was such a kind and decent man. Even though he had wealth and fame and power, he came from ordinary circumstances, and he understood his fellow citizens. He seemed so gentle, but he was also fearless in the face of adversity.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When we were in Mexico - ages ago - we went to a Catholic church there - very beautiful - no seats!


There are still a lot of churches in the south that look just like that church. So charming. Most are around the grave yards.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Heartwarming story - dying man restores an old church and finds a miracle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No but we are friends on Facebook.


I just want back on facebook today been so long since was on there. Went to Dad's site and one of my cousin left a message for Dad. RIP Uncle. sad just sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just want back on facebook today been so long since was on there. Went to Dad's site and one of my cousin left a message for Dad. RIP Uncle. sad just sad.


It is sad. Every now and then it comes up and hits us all over again. It will get better, Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just want back on facebook today been so long since was on there. Went to Dad's site and one of my cousin left a message for Dad. RIP Uncle. sad just sad.


Oh that is sad. 
A friend of mine from school was also a facebook friend. He died in the Spring. Every once in a while his post pop up and I feel so sad and miss him. I know you still miss your Daddy.XX


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Nobody NEEDS a yarn bowl...you just have to WANT one for the luxury of having a beautiful object to put your yarn in!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


OK, ma. I'll keep on with my tote bag. (That's really pretty.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> A senior Obama Official called Netanyahu a chickensh##. WOW that was an eye opener for me this AM. Which is not completely the reason for my post but to show a pic of Netanyahu.
> When O was smoking weed with his marxist professors. Netanyahu was an Israeli commando... Put in in perspective...Net. is handsome, first younger pic I have seen of him.


I never thought I'd say this, but I'll take the guy on the left.

How handsome and a patriot he was/is.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is easy for me to keep it in my lap or floor. I jump up a lot and it is nice to just throw you knitting on top of the bowl and run. It is there in my chair when I come back. I had never heard of one before KP. But I have always had a knitting basket or something that held my yarn. I just received a gift from Bydie. She sent me some yarn and a pretty bowl with a lid. There is a hole on the side. It must have been a serving bowl. It is white with little blue flowers . A bowl is smooth and the yarn rolls around better too.


Here's the solution, keep your bootay in the chair and you'll not need a bowl. Well, other than the porcelain one in the other room.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, ma. I keep on with my tote bag. (That's really pretty)


Well you just keep on toting along with your tote bag lady.You don't follow the fad you are your own person a truly indiviaduality I like that. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama makes me sick.


 :XD: Tell us how you really feel, LL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I do. Hope that's not bad.


not bad a'tall - I love directness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Going off now Hubby has check on me and wants to know when i am going to go to bed.Thinking another 5 mins. could have told him tomorrow.

Nite all last one out turn off the lights.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no. Poor Janie
> Please give Janie my love and prayers when you hear from her Gifty.
> Thank you ♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you ever thought about knitting ornaments? I've made a few of these before.
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-14
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-07
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/minutia-09


Oh, how cute. I actually think I have the patterns for those shown on the tree. I have some other nice knit patterns for twelve different ball ornaments. I've never tried them as I think of them being time consuming/fussy. However, thinking about it now, they are probably very quick knits. Maybe I should think about them for in front of the TV. Thanks for the links.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Give your eyes some relief from all the electricity surging through you. I wonder if tomatoes work?


I've got a rash on my chest - I bet it is from eating too many tomatoes in a short time span.

What have I done! There are still about 15 more hanging on the vines. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DG has been in a drama at church all week long. Book of Life. Very intense. This was the last last for it. Dh and I got there early to save 9 seats for our family. We got there at 5:45 saved the seats. We had left our phone at home. They were in 3 different cars. I went to the front to meet our family . Of course everyone was late knowing I had the seats saved. There were so many people there that at 6:00 they had most of the seats full. They had to lock the door to keep people from coming in. Fire codes. Other churches had reserved seats. So everyone was in a big mob at the door. They were knocking at the doors begging to get in. They were desperate. They kept begging me to unlock the door to let them in. I kept telling them that I was just waiting on my family. They kept begging me to unlock the door. I felt like Noah in the Ark. People begging to let them in after the door was closed. I felt so helpless that I couldn't let them in. It was good to know there are still people wanting God. But some day it will be too late. It will be over for them because they have chosen to wait until too late to come to Jesus. It was a revelation.


Wow, very interesting way of explaining what it will be like in the last days.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not regular on any basis anymore. Or busy either.  :roll:


TMI! All this talk about bedpans and chamber pots and now this?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I wish we had a leader like him. I can think of someone, but I don't know if he'll run for a third time.
> 
> Remember when Reagan won? What a thrill to see all the states turn red! And then immediately the stock market went up, and things began to get better. He had such a love for this country and was such a kind and decent man. Even though he had wealth and fame and power, he came from ordinary circumstances, and he understood his fellow citizens. He seemed so gentle, but he was also fearless in the face of adversity.


So far, I've got my eye on Cruz.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well you just keep on toting along with your tote bag lady.You don't follow the fad you are your own person a truly indiviaduality I like that. :thumbup:


Because I am something else ... but I like you just the same.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Going off now Hubby has check on me and wants to know when i am going to go to bed.Thinking another 5 mins. could have told him tomorrow.
> 
> Nite all last one out turn off the lights.


Nite!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/ericjodomfb/photos/a.10150248157033432.327379.195590938431/10152557339833432/?type=1&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DG has been in a drama at church all week long. Book of Life. Very intense. This was the last last for it. Dh and I got there early to save 9 seats for our family. We got there at 5:45 saved the seats. We had left our phone at home. They were in 3 different cars. I went to the front to meet our family . Of course everyone was late knowing I had the seats saved. There were so many people there that at 6:00 they had most of the seats full. They had to lock the door to keep people from coming in. Fire codes. Other churches had reserved seats. So everyone was in a big mob at the door. They were knocking at the doors begging to get in. They were desperate. They kept begging me to unlock the door to let them in. I kept telling them that I was just waiting on my family. They kept begging me to unlock the door. I felt like Noah in the Ark. People begging to let them in after the door was closed. I felt so helpless that I couldn't let them in. It was good to know there are still people wanting God. But some day it will be too late. It will be over for them because they have chosen to wait until too late to come to Jesus. It was a revelation.


It must have been very emotional for your GD and the others to play their roles too. With so many wanting to come in, will they put in on again later in the year?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> When I was there in 1995, there were only the large stone churches there. After WWII under Communism, no churches were owned by the people. So I am sure small churches like the one in the picture had been destroyed. After the wall came down on Nov 9, 1989, the people could now own church buildings. The one we worked on in Liberec, was the first new church built in the Czech Republic since before the start of the war. The people were free to worship but they had to meet in homes or rent a building or a room in a building.
> 
> An interesting fact: The stone church buildings were not heated. In the four trips I made to the part that had been behind the iron curtain, I only visited 2 churches that were heated, both Lutheran, one in Lutherstadt Wittenberg, and one in Dresden Germany. The denomination, Cerkev Braska, we worked with, all had heat in their buildings.


My mother took us back to Germany (East & West) to visit her family in 1967. The village she grew up in still had their stone Lutheran church and it was well maintained. It was summer when we were there so I don't know if it was heated or not. East Germany was full of informants and that included the churches so everyone had to be careful in what they said.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I just want back on facebook today been so long since was on there. Went to Dad's site and one of my cousin left a message for Dad. RIP Uncle. sad just sad.


That's hard Yarnie. I know it's all the little things that catch you by surprise that bring all the hurt back. But it's also good to know that your Dad had such an impact on the rest of the family and that they miss him too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, how cute. I actually think I have the patterns for those shown on the tree. I have some other nice knit patterns for twelve different ball ornaments. I've never tried them as I think of them being time consuming/fussy. However, thinking about it now, they are probably very quick knits. Maybe I should think about them for in front of the TV. Thanks for the links.


Since I don't use a sewing machine, it's definitely faster for me to knit or crochet an ornament than to sew. I use little 5 inch bamboo needles and they work up quickly. I did a lot of crochet snowflakes too, but starching them takes so long that I haven't made any new ones for a long time.

Each year we have little mascots (stuffed toys) that the businesses named, decorated and displayed in our windows and then had contests for people to name the business that had the mascots with that name. I made sweaters, hats and/or scarves for mine and still have all the little critters in my window.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> TMI! All this talk about bedpans and chamber pots and now this?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ericjodomfb/photos/a.10150248157033432.327379.195590938431/10152557339833432/?type=1&theater


 :lol: brings new meaning to Zombie Walk or Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DG has been in a drama at church all week long. Book of Life. Very intense. This was the last last for it. Dh and I got there early to save 9 seats for our family. We got there at 5:45 saved the seats. We had left our phone at home. They were in 3 different cars. I went to the front to meet our family . Of course everyone was late knowing I had the seats saved. There were so many people there that at 6:00 they had most of the seats full. They had to lock the door to keep people from coming in. Fire codes. Other churches had reserved seats. So everyone was in a big mob at the door. They were knocking at the doors begging to get in. They were desperate. They kept begging me to unlock the door to let them in. I kept telling them that I was just waiting on my family. They kept begging me to unlock the door. I felt like Noah in the Ark. People begging to let them in after the door was closed. I felt so helpless that I couldn't let them in. It was good to know there are still people wanting God. But some day it will be too late. It will be over for them because they have chosen to wait until too late to come to Jesus. It was a revelation.


A good lesson. What a story!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it's definitely good!


 :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Tell us how you really feel, LL.


 :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> not bad a'tall - I love directness.


 :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So far, I've got my eye on Cruz.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My mother took us back to Germany (East & West) to visit her family in 1967. The village she grew up in still had their stone Lutheran church and it was well maintained. It was summer when we were there so I don't know if it was heated or not. East Germany was full of informants and that included the churches so everyone had to be careful in what they said.


Stone buildings keep in the heat and keep out the cold. Interesting story! I would love to go to Germany.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I wish we had a leader like him. I can think of someone, but I don't know if he'll run for a third time.
> 
> Remember when Reagan won? What a thrill to see all the states turn red! And then immediately the stock market went up, and things began to get better. He had such a love for this country and was such a kind and decent man. Even though he had wealth and fame and power, he came from ordinary circumstances, and he understood his fellow citizens. He seemed so gentle, but he was also fearless in the face of adversity.


I might have previously posted this...but.....I met Reagan when I was 10 years old in Los Angeles.....he was then 1 of the BIG movie stars. What a nice man. Talked to me & my family & let me brother who was 15 film him with our little 8 mm home movie camera. Gave me his autograph. Oh how I wish I had that "movie" today. It got lost somewhere in my brother's treasures, but I still have his autograph. Can't say enough good/nice things about Reagan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It must have been very emotional for your GD and the others to play their roles too. With so many wanting to come in, will they put in on again later in the year?


No that is it for the year. It is an annual thing. About 15 yrs ago we did it and it was so well received it went on for 3 weeks every night. Everyone got tired so it ended. It is always a big hit.
Now the Christmas Play will start rehearsal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Since I don't use a sewing machine, it's definitely faster for me to knit or crochet an ornament than to sew. I use little 5 inch bamboo needles and they work up quickly. I did a lot of crochet snowflakes too, but starching them takes so long that I haven't made any new ones for a long time.
> 
> Each year we have little mascots (stuffed toys) that the businesses named, decorated and displayed in our windows and then had contests for people to name the business that had the mascots with that name. I made sweaters, hats and/or scarves for mine and still have all the little critters in my window.


Oh I bet that is cute.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A senior Obama Official called Netanyahu a chickensh##. WOW that was an eye opener for me this AM. Which is not completely the reason for my post but to show a pic of Netanyahu.
> When O was smoking weed with his marxist professors. Netanyahu was an Israeli commando... Put in in perspective...Net. is handsome, first younger pic I have seen of him.


The hunk on the left...please!

_A little history on Bibi that maybe you didn't know:_

Between 1956 and 1958, and again from 1963 to 1967, his family lived in the US in Cheltenham Township PA, a suburb of Philadelphia, where he attended and graduated from Cheltenham High School and was active in the debate club. To this day, he speaks American English with a Philadelphia accent.

Going home to Israel he enlisted in the IDF and was trained as a combat soldier and became a team leader in an elite special forces unit.

He returned to the United States again and completed an S.B. degree in architecture in 1975 and earned an S.M. degree from the MIT Sloan School of Management in 1977. Concurrently, he studied political science at Harvard University.

At MIT, Netanyahu graduated near the top of his class, and was recruited as a management consultant for the Boston Consulting Group in Boston, MA and worked at the company between 1976 and 1978. At the Boston Consulting Group, he was a colleague of Mitt Romney. Romney remembers that Netanyahu at the time was: "A strong personality with a distinct point of view."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like a man I would want for President here. If he ever wants to hope he returns. Hope he has duel citizenship. If he would run for President I would be first in line to vote for him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Gerslay and the CB early raisers I see.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> The hunk on the left...please!
> 
> _A little history on Bibi that maybe you didn't know:_
> 
> ...


Thanks Ger I didn't know all of that about him. He was very good looking too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Gerslay and the CB early raisers I see.


Good morning Yarnie. I am not off going to take Mama for her check up. See y'all later. Have a nice sweet day with no drama. That is what I am aiming for.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good morning Yarnie. I am not off going to take Mama for her check up. See y'all later. Have a nice sweet day with no drama. That is what I am aiming for.♥


Well good lucky hope all turns out o.k.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> The hunk on the left...please!
> 
> _A little history on Bibi that maybe you didn't know:_
> 
> ...


Great read, Gerslay - thanks for sharing.

Something was left out of the story, though, he is a great leader and protector of his country and countrymen. Too bad America has no leader like he in the equivalent position.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good morning Yarnie. I am not off going to take Mama for her check up. See y'all later. Have a nice sweet day with no drama. That is what I am aiming for.♥


good goal - hope Mama is well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm eagerly watching all the polls and antics for the upcoming election.

The polls, at least, show the Republicans will retain control of the House and will take over the Senate.

Let's see how many illegal votes are cast, and how many elections the Dems buy. I do not trust polls as I presume those answering have an interest in civics and have an understanding of what is going on in the arena. I believe voters, the majority of Dems, are performers from the circus.

Who is going to bet me what happens?

Gerslay - NC is very interesting!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm eagerly watching all the polls and antics for the upcoming election.
> 
> The polls, at least, show the Republicans will retain control of the House and will take over the Senate.
> 
> ...


I did my part and voted yesterday! I'm expecting it to be close but I do think we'll send Kay Hagan home!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I did my part and voted yesterday! I'm expecting it to be close but I do think we'll send Kay Hagan home!


? - oops, too soon. I added to my post and your requote was blank. We are both too quick at the draw.

Who won - you or me? :-D


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Gerslay and the CB early raisers I see.


Morning Yarnie, CB, KPG, and all the rest of you ladies and lads in denim!

The local left report: The fall color show is finally peaking in the Hendersonville area. The cooler temperatures and a couple of light frosts have sped up the color changing process. The color is spotty in areas, with a splash of deep red Dogwoods and Sourwoods, red, yellow and orange Maples; rich red Sumacs, red oaks and and touches of yellow Tulip Poplars. The best color this week will be found in elevations of 2,200 feet, in and around Hendersonville. With the fall color season arriving late this year, leaf lookers should able to find color into early November.

We'lll lose a lot of leaves to the rain that's expected tomorrow so we'll take a drive today and take in the beautiful colors!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ? - oops, too soon. I added to my post and your requote was blank. We are both too quick at the draw.
> 
> Who won - you or me? :-D


We're both winners, doncha know?

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Morning Yarnie, CB, KPG, and all the rest of you ladies and lads in denim!
> 
> The local left report: The fall color show is finally peaking in the Hendersonville area. The cooler temperatures and a couple of light frosts have sped up the color changing process. The color is spotty in areas, with a splash of deep red Dogwoods and Sourwoods, red, yellow and orange Maples; rich red Sumacs, red oaks and and touches of yellow Tulip Poplars. The best color this week will be found in elevations of 2,200 feet, in and around Hendersonville. With the fall color season arriving late this year, leaf lookers should able to find color into early November.
> 
> We'lll lose a lot of leaves to the rain that's expected tomorrow so we'll take a drive today and take in the beautiful colors!


Have fun! Contractors here - gotta run.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's the solution, keep your bootay in the chair and you'll not need a bowl. Well, other than the porcelain one in the other room.


Keeping my bootay in the chair is my biggest challenge.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've got a rash on my chest - I bet it is from eating too many tomatoes in a short time span.
> 
> What have I done! There are still about 15 more hanging on the vines. :shock:


Could be from the tomatoes. DH used to get them on his fingers when he was young. From tomatoes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've got a rash on my chest - I bet it is from eating too many tomatoes in a short time span.
> 
> What have I done! There are still about 15 more hanging on the vines. :shock:


Could be from the tomatoes. DH used to get them on his fingers when he was young. From tomatoes. But take heart, KPG. Tomatoes are good for your prostate! :shock: :?:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So far, I've got my eye on Cruz.


I like Cruz, too. We have some very good possibilities. Of course, anyone would be better than what we have. We are in dire straits.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Since I don't use a sewing machine, it's definitely faster for me to knit or crochet an ornament than to sew. I use little 5 inch bamboo needles and they work up quickly. I did a lot of crochet snowflakes too, but starching them takes so long that I haven't made any new ones for a long time.
> 
> Each year we have little mascots (stuffed toys) that the businesses named, decorated and displayed in our windows and then had contests for people to name the business that had the mascots with that name. I made sweaters, hats and/or scarves for mine and still have all the little critters in my window.


What a clever idea! Years ago, my daughter's friend's mother gave us a crocheted angel - so pretty - and it stood up for years. Still does. VERY starched.

The family was from Yugoslavia. The little girl started first grade speaking no English at all. She was very sweet, came to spend the night. It was an interesting family. An extended family - eventually about three families came over. The women worked in the schools as custodians. The men worked, too, but I'm not sure what they did. The first to come over was excellent, and so were all the others. They were very well respected in the schools where the worked for many years. They bought homes, and they never left here except to visit. It was nice knowing them and interesting seeing the little differences in our cultures. They were so glad to be here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> The hunk on the left...please!
> 
> _A little history on Bibi that maybe you didn't know:_
> 
> ...


I didn't know that much about his history, but I admire his commitment to what is best for his country. Where are American Jewish leaders? They need to publicly call a boycott of Democrats running in the midterms until a very public apology is made to Netanyahu and the offending individuals are terminated. I wonder where the bravery is from American Jews?

Huckabee and Romney should make a public callout for this to happen. Huckabee had some luck with calling for people to send Bibles to Annise Parker, the Houston mayor.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do your want me to send it to your email? I could get them.


I will try once more to open minutia 14, if it doesn't work, I'll get back to you for further help. Thanks, Kitty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do your want me to send it to your email? I could get them.


Thanks CB, but I fixed my computer so that now it opens pdf. Don't why it didn't before. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just want back on facebook today been so long since was on there. Went to Dad's site and one of my cousin left a message for Dad. RIP Uncle. sad just sad.


Can you feel my hug OXO across the miles, Yarnie? It is sad but at the same time, he's free from this earthly pain. ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow, very interesting way of explaining what it will be like in the last days.


So very true, CB! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So far, I've got my eye on Cruz.


Cruz has the courage, so far. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ericjodomfb/photos/a.10150248157033432.327379.195590938431/10152557339833432/?type=1&theater


You are too funny CB. Did you notice one of the responses a litter way down? It said Aids, Ebola, Obama, thanks Africa. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My mother took us back to Germany (East & West) to visit her family in 1967. The village she grew up in still had their stone Lutheran church and it was well maintained. It was summer when we were there so I don't know if it was heated or not. East Germany was full of informants and that included the churches so everyone had to be careful in what they said.


We cannot even imagine the conditions of living in a country where every word that you utter will be reported to the secret police and you may be arrested in the middle of the night and not heard from for months, or ever.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I might have previously posted this...but.....I met Reagan when I was 10 years old in Los Angeles.....he was then 1 of the BIG movie stars. What a nice man. Talked to me & my family & let me brother who was 15 film him with our little 8 mm home movie camera. Gave me his autograph. Oh how I wish I had that "movie" today. It got lost somewhere in my brother's treasures, but I still have his autograph. Can't say enough good/nice things about Reagan.


Many of us feel the same way about Pres. Reagan. He is a hero and statesman in a world of politicians.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't know that much about his history, but I admire his commitment to what is best for his country. Where are American Jewish leaders? They need to publicly call a boycott of Democrats running in the midterms until a very public apology is made to Netanyahu and the offending individuals are terminated. I wonder where the bravery is from American Jews?
> 
> Huckabee and Romney should make a public callout for this to happen. Huckabee had some luck with calling for people to send Bibles to Annise Parker, the Houston mayor.


They must be hiding in the same hole as the Dem feminists do when a Republican female candidate is attacked. I suspect it is very crowded by now.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They must be hiding in the same hole as the Dem feminists do when a Republican female candidate is attacked. I suspect it is very crowded by now.


I just think the Dem feminists have two hats - the Dem one and the Fem one. The Dem one is more to their liking than the Fem one. They only put the Fem one on when it benefits the Dem party.

The Dem/Fem women I have run into on KP are certainly an unusual breed of women. Kindness, concern for others, and love of children, even their own, is mostly missing. They are crude, argumentative, and hostile and proud of it. Their female spirits have been injured or lost somehow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great read, Gerslay - thanks for sharing.
> 
> Something was left out of the story, though, he is a great leader and protector of his country and countrymen. Too bad America has no leader like he in the equivalent position.


Yes, too bad!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Could be from the tomatoes. DH used to get them on his fingers when he was young. From tomatoes. But take heart, KPG. Tomatoes are good for your prostate! :shock: :?:


They're high in antioxidants, anti cancer fighting ingredient in fruits and veggies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Have been down in the dumps. A family member (81 years old) - not a close member of the family - has NonHodgkins Lymphoma and has about 2 weeks to 2 months to live. Stage IV. In her bone marrow, lungs, you name it. Even though she is not close, I am still very upset.

Also, my husband has slurred speech (for over a year now). It comes and goes. MRI came back clean. All tests came back clean. Soooo, I do not know what is going on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I didn't know that much about his history, but I admire his commitment to what is best for his country. Where are American Jewish leaders? They need to publicly call a boycott of Democrats running in the midterms until a very public apology is made to Netanyahu and the offending individuals are terminated. I wonder where the bravery is from American Jews?
> 
> Huckabee and Romney should make a public callout for this to happen. Huckabee had some luck with calling for people to send Bibles to Annise Parker, the Houston mayor.


Perhaps their greater loyalty is to socialism than to Israel. 
It certainly seems to be the case.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Keeping my bootay in the chair is my biggest challenge.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Could be from the tomatoes. DH used to get them on his fingers when he was young. From tomatoes. But take heart, KPG. Tomatoes are good for your prostate! :shock: :?:


Oh, that's good to know. Now how do I get rid of the rash? Does Obocare pay for that or only Viagra?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Have been down in the dumps. A family member (81 years old) - not a close member of the family - has NonHodgkins Lymphoma and has about 2 weeks to 2 months to live. Stage IV. In her bone marrow, lungs, you name it. Even though she is not close, I am still very upset.
> 
> Also, my husband has slurred speech (for over a year now). It comes and goes. MRI came back clean. All tests came back clean. Soooo, I do not know what is going on.


When a family member, no matter how close, is sick, we still feel the pain and wish there was something we could do to help them. 
I hope your DH's issue is resolved soon. Knowing the cause of the problem helps us cope and deal with it. Has he seen more than one dr. about it? Will keep you both in my prayers, LL. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Have been down in the dumps. A family member (81 years old) - not a close member of the family - has NonHodgkins Lymphoma and has about 2 weeks to 2 months to live. Stage IV. In her bone marrow, lungs, you name it. Even though she is not close, I am still very upset.
> 
> Also, my husband has slurred speech (for over a year now). It comes and goes. MRI came back clean. All tests came back clean. Soooo, I do not know what is going on.


Oh sorry LL it hurt when someone close to you is leaving this earth. Also about hubby hope it turns out all right. Don't know what to tell you. Arm Wraps lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ? - oops, too soon. I added to my post and your requote was blank. We are both too quick at the draw.
> 
> Who won - you or me? :-D


same here voted Monday. Then don't have to stand in line for a bit. Just lazy.

Had hand on wrong keys instead of vote type bote. I did that too. :roll:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298733-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

